# --->WEEKLY FINDS/COME UPS <----



## crenshaw magraw

i don't think theirs a topic about kits,accesories that you came up on or came across,from a swapmeet,hobby shop or found on line.
so why not start a topic on it.

heres my weekly come up for week ending 11-15-09.

1980 monte carlo promo
2much dragster kit,and some old skool kits in a package,i plan on makin these into slot car dragsters.
monogram
malibu 454 ss
chevy luv stepside
AMT
63 corvette sting ray
55 nomad









all this for less than 45 bucks.


----------



## bigdogg323

WELL THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MODEL BUILDING BUT I CAME UP ON A BIKE FOR MY LIL GIRL A 1983 SCWINN (FAIR LADY) BIKE ALL ORIGINAL FOR $25 NOT BAD OF A DEAL. ITS ABIT USED BUT WITH SUM TLC I COULD PUT BACK TO OG STATUS


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2009, 08:12 PM~15671402
> *WELL THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MODEL BUILDING BUT I CAME UP ON A BIKE FOR MY LIL GIRL A 1983 SCWINN (FAIR LADY) BIKE ALL ORIGINAL FOR $25 NOT BAD OF A DEAL. ITS ABIT USED BUT WITH SUM TLC I COULD PUT BACK TO OG STATUS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

heres my score over tha last couple weeks








all came from ebay..except tha ram air firebird. got it from hobby lobby on clearance for $12 :biggrin: 

revell built 98 camaro z28 to salvage for a future project









and tha cowl hood/grill from lowandbeyond. thanks again homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

went to a model showe this past saturday, bought $230 worth of models/accessories...

heres one: 1/16th scale nomad









also a few other very hard to get things..lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice finds


----------



## BODINE

i got these for 5.00 all 3 ....1.67 a piece 


currently on ebay

thought id let a collector get them ...instead of beaing curt up 

and making a little $$$ dont hurt


----------



## Hydrohype

ebay last week, plus did a trade with Danny chawps..got his 61 chevy...
and Lowandbeyond today just hooked me up with 58 impala parts..........


----------



## Reverend Hearse

homie showed up with a box today 12 cars and 2 planes, all free....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15675512
> *i got these for 5.00 all 3 ....1.67 a piece
> currently on ebay
> 
> thought id let a collector get them ...instead of beaing curt up
> 
> and making a little $$$ dont hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE COME UP BODINE


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2009, 10:48 PM~15675512
> *i got these for 5.00 all 3 ....1.67 a piece
> currently on ebay
> 
> thought id let a collector get them ...instead of beaing curt up
> 
> and making a little $$$ dont hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND I SOLD THE GOLD FAIRLANE ON EBAY ALREADY FOR 40.50 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2009, 08:06 PM~15739935
> *AND I SOLD THE GOLD FAIRLANE ON EBAY ALREADY FOR 40.50 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice profit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2009, 06:06 PM~15739935
> *AND I SOLD THE GOLD FAIRLANE ON EBAY ALREADY FOR 40.50 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 mint that ford could have gone for 60 to 100. 
you did good........ i got two fleetwoods today..coverd in dust.
but complet for 5.00 each...........not bad for just parts...


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i got escalade kit a few days ago.not bad


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 15 2009, 08:36 PM~15674691
> *heres my score over tha last couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all came from ebay..except tha ram air firebird. got it from hobby lobby on clearance for $12  :biggrin:
> 
> revell built 98 camaro z28 to salvage for a future project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tha cowl hood/grill from lowandbeyond. thanks again homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU STILL GOT ONE OF THE CAPRICES?? :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 16 2009, 12:57 AM~15677070
> *homie showed up with a box today 12 cars and 2 planes, all free....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw that camaro in my box if you want


----------



## BODINE

o yeah got this on ebay last week for $79 delivered


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2009, 08:16 AM~15958245
> *o yeah got this on ebay last week for $79 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2009, 11:16 AM~15958245
> *o yeah got this on ebay last week for $79 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a hell of a find right there man. u got close to $200 right there :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619

MY COME UP FOR THE WEEK  








YO


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2009, 09:16 AM~15958245
> *o yeah got this on ebay last week for $79 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one of those :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I LIKE THE WAGON...


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2009, 06:26 PM~16032130
> *MY COME UP FOR THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO
> *



that wagon still have the roof or did you cut it off already?


----------



## urjustamemory

I found an 8th scale T bucket that came with the smaller T-bucket for $94.

My goal is to put the guts of my little R/C truck(mini t) into the 8th scale. Or I might have to grab the micro t's guts for it.


----------



## bigdogg323

my cum up is i got 8 sets of 20'' rims for $2.00 not bad huh :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2009, 12:47 PM~16110174
> *my cum up is i got 8 sets of 20'' rims for $2.00 not bad huh  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Where'd you find those at?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2009, 09:55 AM~16110242
> *:0  Where'd you find those at?
> *


a place over here called frank n son :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali

THEY DONT KNOW NUTHIN BOUT FRANK N SONS.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2009, 06:26 PM~16032130
> *MY COME UP FOR THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO
> *



i want one of these lacs :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 28 2009, 01:04 PM~16110323-->
> 
> 
> 
> a place over here called frank n son  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rookiefromcali_@Dec 28 2009, 01:15 PM~16110420
> *THEY DONT KNOW NUTHIN BOUT FRANK N SONS.
> *


Nope :no:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2009, 11:47 AM~16111231
> *
> Nope  :no:
> *


oops my bad bro :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2009, 06:26 PM~16032130
> *MY COME UP FOR THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO
> *


the olds is that kit i sent u... that was built


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Dec 20 2009, 03:45 AM~16036156-->
> 
> 
> 
> that wagon still have the roof or did you cut it off already?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cut it :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-importmadness_@Dec 28 2009, 02:46 PM~16112088
> *the olds is that kit i sent u... that was built
> *


No, you sent me a 62 Buick.


----------



## darkside customs

You really didnt cut the roof off did you Chris??????


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 05:35 PM~16113684
> *You really didnt cut the roof off did you Chris??????
> *


HAHAHAHA!! HELL NO!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2009, 09:16 AM~15958245
> *o yeah got this on ebay last week for $79 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaam that is a steal right there. Good job thats like 300.00 worth of kits! If bought seperatly on ebay.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Picked these up at the flea market today real cheap.


----------



## mademan

CALL

Huge thanks to RICK @ Scaledreams!! now Im Stocked up to build!








From the Homie Lowridermodels!








and some ebay shit


----------



## phatras

Damn you just got it.. Priority is not what it used to be..lol.. Slow bastards..


----------



## interiorcrocodile

Finally, and i only paid 4.35 since i live near Revell


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 11 2010, 06:12 PM~16258061
> *Damn you just got it.. Priority is not what it used to be..lol.. Slow bastards..
> *


no kidding! and the box was smashed to shit, lol hangin open on one end. But its all there! Thanks again!


----------



## grimreaper69

Since I've got 2 rides in the garage ( an Intrepid that won't go and a Dime that won't stop) Here is my find for the week.










It's not mine YET, but as soon as my best friend buys her new car, it will be... FREE OF CHARGE. I'm just borrowing it til I get my truck fixed.

I also got an AMT 2005 Chrysler 300C in the mail today, and the AMT Ford Ranger Splash on Saturday.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 04:13 PM~16258069
> *Finally, and i only paid 4.35 since i live near Revell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wahhh? dats cheap!


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## interiorcrocodile

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 21 2010, 02:35 PM~16366269
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much you get those rims for homie? :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 21 2010, 07:53 PM~16369236
> *how much you get those rims for homie?  :biggrin:
> *


i think i paid 10 bucks for the set


----------



## FrameDragger

Those newer or older sets, cuz the first set looks like a new design from GFG? And where can u find those?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 21 2010, 08:06 PM~16369448
> *Those newer or older sets, cuz the first set looks like a new design from GFG? And where can u find those?
> *


HLJ


----------



## mademan

scored all this stuff on ebay

























got this at the hobby shop in the next city over









and while I was there, got a buddy to stripe out my new laptop


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 11 2010, 05:10 PM~16258043
> * CALL
> 
> Huge thanks to RICK  @ Scaledreams!!  now Im Stocked up to build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Homie Lowridermodels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some ebay shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:0


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 06:13 PM~16258069
> *Finally, and i only paid 4.35 since i live near Revell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im hating.... i payed 27 for mine :angry:


----------



## mademan

just got my MINT 77 Naples Yellow promo


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 23 2010, 12:42 AM~16696664
> *just got my MINT 77 Naples Yellow promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chris mineer

my wife got all this for 1.00 each


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 22 2010, 11:54 PM~16696755
> *my wife got all this for 1.00 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: damn i think my lady would sell my shit for a dollar each hno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:tears: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: r u 4 real? if so lat me buy some :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:01 AM~16696814
> *:tears:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: r u 4 real? if so lat me buy some :biggrin:
> *


ive been hiding all my good electronics and models :happysad:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:09 AM~16696881
> *ive been hiding all my good electronics and models :happysad:
> *


sell something :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:23 AM~16696984
> *sell something :happysad:
> *


ok my duece for $13,000


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:34 AM~16697059
> *ok my duece for $13,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride  :uh: but lowlow ant my thing :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:38 AM~16697089
> *nice ride    :uh:  but lowlow ant my thing :biggrin:
> *


you can always put 20's


----------



## STREETRACEKING

and u know this man


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:48 AM~16697133
> *and u know this man
> *


i have an LS1 engine for the impala :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

i got these over the past couple of weeks


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 28 2010, 12:03 PM~16749988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HATE THAT ALL THE MONTE CARLOS ARE 70S AND NO 71 OR 72


----------



## EVIL C

[/quote]


----------



## Esoteric

>


[/quote]
didnt see you or those cars there


----------



## EVIL C

i did`t get there till 1:15 i got lucky and found 59 conv i got most everything from the same guy


----------



## 06150xlt

Also Have a few more kits on the way and 8 turbos and 4 intercoolers...but here is what I got in the last few days!


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Just picked this up.


----------



## DJ-ROY

:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

here is a couple cool scores that are rebuilders that i got the other week.. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 5 2010, 09:36 AM~16805202
> *here is a couple cool scores that are rebuilders that i got the other week..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Phat! Looks like the Blues Brothers ride up there!


----------



## 1942aerosedan

A couple more scores.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 5 2010, 05:41 PM~16807628
> *A couple  more scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna part witha datsun?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 28 2010, 05:02 PM~16751053
> *I HATE THAT ALL THE MONTE CARLOS ARE 70S AND NO 71 OR 72
> *


i believe amt made a 71 but its rare as fuck. i think they made a 72 too but only in a stock car version. heres a 71 promo

http://www.carhobby.com/71c4420g.JPG

http://www.carhobby.com/page1971.htm


----------



## gseeds

[/img]








phat97yukon, this one for sale or trade ?????LMK,thanks, :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

my weekly come up :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 5 2010, 05:24 PM~16807982
> *wanna part witha datsun?
> *


 Only one is complete the other is just parts.


----------



## ElRafa

Damn :0 Joe is that that one spot?


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 5 2010, 08:11 PM~16809264
> *Damn :0 Joe is that that one spot?
> *


yes zir!  I think you were over their before me last sat :dunno:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 5 2010, 06:56 PM~16808763
> *my weekly come up :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 5 2010, 08:58 PM~16809658
> *yes zir!    I think you were over their before me last sat :dunno:
> *


Na   never made it over there she got more stuff ?


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 5 2010, 07:28 PM~16808533
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phat97yukon, this one for sale or trade ?????LMK,thanks, :biggrin:
> *



LOL i was waitin for a reply like this.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 5 2010, 06:56 PM~16808763
> *my weekly come up :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: whammy for sale??


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 5 2010, 09:35 PM~16809967
> *LOL i was waitin for a reply like this..  :biggrin:
> *



:0 damn jordan, trade it for a gray seeds paint job! :biggrin: lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 5 2010, 08:28 PM~16808533
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phat97yukon, this one for sale or trade ?????LMK,thanks, :biggrin:
> *



I WANT THIS ! HOW MUCH SHIPPED ???

Been lookin for 1 for years that wasn't a stock car ! And i don't want the resin body 1 ! Hook it up for me brother !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2010, 09:46 AM~16819218
> *I  WANT THIS  !  HOW  MUCH  SHIPPED  ???
> 
> Been  lookin  for  1  for  years  that  wasn't  a  stock  car  !  And  i  don't  want the  resin  body  1  !  Hook  it  up  for  me    brother  !
> *


you wouldn't know what to do with it.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 5 2010, 06:28 PM~16808533
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phat97yukon, this one for sale or trade ?????LMK,thanks, :biggrin:
> *


what kind of car is this


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 7 2010, 10:13 AM~16819344
> *what kind of car is this
> *


SOMEONE NEVER WATCHED GRAN TORINO


----------



## mcloven

oh lol


----------



## DEUCES76

heres my weekend come up 
















*none r for sale or trade dont ask *


----------



## DEUCES76

heres nnl come-ups


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

DDDDaaaaammmnnn!!!Nice score homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 7 2010, 01:51 PM~16820885
> *heres my weekend come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none r for sale or trade dont ask
> *


SINCE THERE NOT FOR SALE OR TRADE  :happysad: WELL CAN I HAVE ONE :biggrin: U DIDN SAY NOTHING ABOUT THAT :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 7 2010, 03:56 PM~16820913
> *heres nnl come-ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 so you bought all the 63s


----------



## bigdogg323

well my come up is a 66 chevy caprice resin i got from my buddy for $10 did i do good on it :biggrin: is it worth anything :happysad:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2010, 10:46 AM~16819218
> *I  WANT THIS  !  HOW  MUCH  SHIPPED  ???
> 
> Been  lookin  for  1  for  years  that  wasn't  a  stock  car  !  And  i  don't  want the  resin  body  1  !  Hook  it  up  for  me    brother  !
> *



Sheit, look at the shit storm i started with a lil find :biggrin: 

Dunno if i should get pics up of the latest find  Maybe later on i will :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 11 2010, 05:47 AM~16858104
> *Sheit, look at the shit storm i started with a lil find  :biggrin:
> 
> Dunno if i should get pics up of the latest find   Maybe later on i will  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 5 2010, 07:56 PM~16808763
> *my weekly come up :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 where did you get those pumps from


----------



## phat97yukon

Sooo until i get some battery's for my camara this is what i got my hands on :biggrin: 
And it was still factory sealed  LOL dont be hating guys :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## dodgerblue62

MY SON [ROOKIEFROMCALI] HOOKED ME UP WITH THIS 79' CADDY . HE SAYS THERE SELLING EM AT A PLACE CALLED DND'S FOR LIKE $5.00 BUCKS . I THOUGHT A GOOD DEAL . ITS A RC HOPPER THAT IM NOT REALLY INTO BUT THE BODY AND BUMPERS ARE PRETTY CLEAN . I TOOK IT APART AND MOKED IT UP WITH SOME 1109'S


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 13 2010, 12:05 AM~16877255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SON [ROOKIEFROMCALI] HOOKED ME UP WITH THIS 79' CADDY . HE SAYS THERE SELLING EM AT A PLACE CALLED DND'S FOR LIKE $5.00 BUCKS . I THOUGHT A GOOD DEAL . ITS A RC HOPPER THAT IM NOT REALLY INTO BUT THE BODY AND BUMPERS ARE PRETTY CLEAN . I TOOK IT APART AND MOKED IT UP WITH SOME 1109'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

heres mine from the last couple weeks :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16882986
> *heres mine from the last couple weeks  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 13 2010, 07:43 PM~16882986
> *heres mine from the last couple weeks  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On the mc do the hood open?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 13 2010, 10:38 PM~16883432
> *On the mc do the hood open?
> *


on the 78? yea its got full engine detail. even has an opening trunk and metal springs for a workin suspension


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 13 2010, 10:40 PM~16883448
> *on the 78? yea its got full engine detail. even has an opening trunk and metal springs for a workin suspension
> *


Yeah, but the suspension is a pain in the ass. I had one and it was a trip to try to get right.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 13 2010, 11:17 PM~16883732
> *Yeah, but the suspension is a pain in the ass. I had one and it was a trip to try to get right.
> *


yea? ive never built that kit. thanks for the heads up grim. i might make it a donk anyway :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

here it is.. the last few weeks.. Between toledo today, birmingham last week, and ebay Ive scored alot of goodies..


----------



## grimreaper69

DAMN Rick, you know you wanna send me the 454 and 1 of the Harley's. :biggrin: J/K bro, awesome score.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 13 2010, 11:24 PM~16883784
> *yea? ive never built that kit. thanks for the heads up grim. i might make it a donk anyway  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 No way, don't donk it.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 13 2010, 10:35 PM~16883886
> *DAMN Rick, you know you wanna send me the 454 and 1 of the Harley's.  :biggrin:  J/K bro, awesome score.
> *


454ss no prob.. It will prob be for sale soon as I thought i only had oen but I already have two.. The harley fords.. Yea right.. things are a bitch to get now.. Paid decent money for them..


----------



## Linc

you know jeff is twitchen in his chair over them promo montes! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 13 2010, 11:46 PM~16883957
> *454ss no prob.. It will prob be for sale soon as I thought i only had oen but I already have two.. The harley fords.. Yea right.. things are a bitch to get now..  Paid decent money for them..
> *


It's cool, all I want is the 454. How much?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 13 2010, 11:51 PM~16883995
> *you know jeff is twitchen in his chair over them promo montes!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 13 2010, 10:51 PM~16883995
> *you know jeff is twitchen in his chair over them promo montes!  :biggrin:
> *


 the yellow one is his.. I snagged it for him. bought the second one for me.. buying two helped bring the dude down a little on price..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16884049
> *the yellow one is his.. I snagged it for him. bought the second one for me.. buying two helped bring the dude down a little on price..
> *



oh shit! now hes doin back flips in his living room! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 13 2010, 11:11 PM~16884116
> *oh shit! now hes doin back flips in his living room!  :biggrin:
> *


oh he seen the pictures this morning.. As soon as i bought it for him I sent him a text with its picture..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 13 2010, 10:20 PM~16884160
> *oh he seen the pictures this morning.. As soon as i bought it for him I sent him a text with its picture..
> *



i can piture his wife now, he finds out, starts screaming like an 8 year old school girl and doing back flips in the living room! she walks pst and pokes her head in, shaking her head, she says to herself, musta got another promo monte. and walks away.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 14 2010, 12:31 AM~16883846
> *here it is.. the last few weeks.. Between toledo today, birmingham last week, and ebay Ive scored alot of goodies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice 79 monte :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 14 2010, 01:11 AM~16884116
> *oh shit! now hes doin back flips in his living room!  :biggrin:
> *





i know right lol



got the 78 done, and gotta do a 79, and 80 now, so be on the look out for at least 2 more MONTE PROMOS from me lol :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

What? No 77? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 14 2010, 01:49 AM~16884329
> *What? No 77?  :biggrin:
> *




lol ill do one of them too, just to do it lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 13 2010, 11:49 PM~16884329
> *What? No 77?  :biggrin:
> *


77 is a different body style..


----------



## grimreaper69

I know, but keepin with the tradition of Monte's, I figured he'd have that too.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16882986
> *heres mine from the last couple weeks  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the GTA ! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 21 2010, 03:35 PM~16366269
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u find the rims at?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 14 2010, 12:31 AM~16883846
> *here it is.. the last few weeks.. Between toledo today, birmingham last week, and ebay Ive scored alot of goodies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN AND I WAS GONNA GO TO THE TOY SHOW TODAY BUT DIDNT


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 14 2010, 09:06 AM~16886047
> *where did u find the rims at?
> *


hlj


----------



## regalistic

picked up these yesterday


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 14 2010, 03:37 PM~16887939
> *picked up these yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet score! that lil probe kit is pretty cool from back in the day


----------



## Esoteric

2 of these now i need to get a manifold to run 4 airbrushes at once. btw i have 9 airbrushes


----------



## darkside customs

Got a little somethin in the mail the past couple days.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

went to a swap meet today and found these :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 14 2010, 06:36 PM~16888948
> *2 of these now i need to get a manifold to run 4 airbrushes at once. btw i have 9 airbrushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive got 2 as well! :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2010, 02:54 PM~16945646
> *went to a swap meet today and found these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE. I REMEMBER GLUE BOMBING THAT BILLY CARTER KIT WAAAAY BACK IN THE DAY.


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N

:cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

didnt expect to find this kit but holeee shit this bitch was mad mint


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 13 2010, 11:31 PM~16883846
> *here it is.. the last few weeks.. Between toledo today, birmingham last week, and ebay Ive scored alot of goodies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro i could REALLY use the wheels of that blackforce. any chance u would sell/trade them? :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2010, 10:41 PM~16948700
> *didnt expect to find this kit but holeee shit this bitch was mad mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never seen that kit before. it 1/24-1/25th scale?

looks funny seein a camaro convertible in that body style


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 20 2010, 11:04 PM~16949430
> *damn bro i could REALLY use the wheels of that blackforce. any chance u would sell/trade them?  :biggrin:
> *


thats why i bought it..lol.. make it beyond my wild to sell them and i may...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 20 2010, 10:05 PM~16949440
> *never seen that kit before. it 1/24-1/25th scale?
> 
> looks funny seein a camaro convertible in that body style
> *


1/25, x2 ive never seen this kit before which is why i bought it even came with the uptop


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 21 2010, 12:14 AM~16949494
> *1/25, x2 ive never seen this kit before which is why i bought it even came with the uptop
> *


hmm...should be an interesting and unique build. lookin forward to it


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 20 2010, 09:08 PM~16949459
> *thats why i bought it..lol.. make it beyond my wild to sell them and i may...
> *


Figures thats why you bought it.
Dont you have enough wheels?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 20 2010, 10:24 PM~16949569
> *hmm...should be an interesting and unique build. lookin forward to it
> *


x2


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2010, 12:27 AM~16949595
> *Figures thats why you bought it.
> Dont you have enough wheels?!?! :biggrin:
> *


lol im sayin! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

There killer wheels.. Keep your eyes open for the blackforces.. The last few have gone for decent money on ebay but you can sometimes snag them at shows for cheaper.. I scored this one for 10..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2010, 09:41 PM~16948700
> *didnt expect to find this kit but holeee shit this bitch was mad mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i havnt seen that in a long time. :cheesy:


----------



## phatras

Just in from Japan..
The new Hiux trucks.. There the same except for wheels and these come with a killer billet steering wheel..


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 10:11 AM~16960916
> *Just in from Japan..
> The new Hiux trucks.. There the same except for wheels and these come with a killer billet steering wheel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 12:11 PM~16960916
> *Just in from Japan..
> The new Hiux trucks.. There the same except for wheels and these come with a killer billet steering wheel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i hate you lol


----------



## grimreaper69

http://www.1999.co.jp/search_e.asp?Typ1_c=...e=1&itkey=hilux

On sale til the 31st. :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 22 2010, 10:26 AM~16961039
> *http://www.1999.co.jp/search_e.asp?Typ1_c=...e=1&itkey=hilux
> 
> On sale til the 31st.  :0
> *


wtf.i dont have any yen. :angry:


----------



## darkside customs

Those yota's are sick. Dammit, now I want some. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 12:27 PM~16961042
> *wtf.i dont have any yen. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

f hobby search.. go to hwjapan.com to get them.. I paid 212.00 shipped for everything in that picture plus a ski/surfboard set.. Shipping was ems aka priority and that ran 50. regular shipping is alot less.. They shipped out on the 18th and i got them today.. Cant beat that..

I may actually sell both of the blue ones.. Less the wheels/tires/steering wheels.. Thats really the only reason I bought them.. New wheels..lol..


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2010, 10:19 AM~16960986
> *i hate you lol
> *


Glad i could help.. :thumbsup: Ill be sure to remember that when I find that caprice for dirt cheap.. Who ya ganna call.. Not Jeff... LMAO... :buttkick:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 01:09 PM~16961374
> *f hobby search.. go to hwjapan.com to get them.. I paid 212.00 shipped for everything in that picture plus a ski/surfboard set.. Shipping was ems aka priority and that ran 50. regular shipping is alot less.. They shipped out on the 18th and i got them today.. Cant beat that..
> 
> I may actually sell both of the blue ones.. Less the wheels/tires/steering wheels.. Thats really the only reason I bought them.. New wheels..lol..
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 22 2010, 11:16 AM~16961434
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


What..lol.. like i need 4 of the same hilux.. hell i have 23 hilux/4runner variations.. i wanted the wheels, they dont sell them separate unless you order parts and then its super expensive.. I might just take the black version 2 wheels slap them in kit them sell them..lol..


----------



## grimreaper69

Snap a pic of the steering wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 01:26 PM~16961528
> *What..lol.. like i need 4 of the same hilux.. hell i have 23 hilux/4runner variations.. i wanted the wheels, they dont sell them separate unless you order parts and then its super expensive.. I might just take the black version 2 wheels slap them in kit them sell them..lol..
> *


Like you need more rims???? :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

top is the phantom grill version.. bottom is custom ver 3..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 01:11 PM~16961398
> *Glad i could help..  :thumbsup:  Ill be sure to remember that when I find that caprice for dirt cheap.. Who ya ganna call.. Not Jeff... LMAO...  :buttkick:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 22 2010, 11:33 AM~16961606
> *Like you need more rims????  :roflmao:
> *


Wheels to me are like shoes to a girlie girl... No matter how many sets i get I need more..


----------



## grimreaper69

Them steering wheels are SICK. Come on Rick, hook me up with that top one. :biggrin: I'll send you a set of rims for it. :biggrin: 2 sets if you send one of each.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 01:35 PM~16961629
> *top is the phantom grill version.. bottom is custom ver 3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are sik as fukk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 10:35 AM~16961629
> *top is the phantom grill version.. bottom is custom ver 3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: top rims :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2010, 09:19 AM~16960986
> *i hate you lol
> *


X2 lol, Ive been watching on those for awhile now. Hope they import them here  :happysad:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2010, 11:54 AM~16945646
> *went to a swap meet today and found these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u want to sell one of those 64chevy pickups


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 09:11 AM~16960916
> *Just in from Japan..
> The new Hiux trucks.. There the same except for wheels and these come with a killer billet steering wheel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are these goin for one?

cuz i want that blue one.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 22 2010, 07:23 PM~16965865
> *X2 lol, Ive been watching on those for awhile now. Hope they import them here    :happysad:
> *


import them yourself.. MRC is the only importor of aoshima kits now.. Most everything they have brought in they jacked up the price alot, almost double. They have a few of the older hiluxs and are asking 45ish for them. Wheel sets are 15.95 and so on.. It really is cheaper for you to buy from Japan and pay shipping.. I got fast shipping but the slower shipping is alot cheaper..


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 06:31 PM~16965958
> *import them yourself.. MRC is the only importor of aoshima kits now.. Most everything they have brought in they jacked up the price alot, almost double. They have a few of the older hiluxs and are asking 45ish for them. Wheel sets are 15.95 and so on.. It really is cheaper for you to buy from Japan and pay shipping.. I got fast shipping but the slower shipping is alot cheaper..
> *


Im definately going to b looking into it , thanks for the info


----------



## DEUCES76

heres my weekly come up


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :wow:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 22 2010, 07:42 PM~16966930
> *heres my weekly come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT A CATALINA IN THE MAKING :biggrin: NEED TO POST PICS THOUGH


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by phatras+Mar 22 2010, 11:11 AM~16960916-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just in from Japan..
> The new Hiux trucks.. There the same except for wheels and these come with a killer billet steering wheel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEUCES76_@Mar 22 2010, 09:42 PM~16966930
> *heres my weekly come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Freakin nice pick ups homies


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2010, 10:41 PM~16948700
> *didnt expect to find this kit but holeee shit this bitch was mad mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haven`t seen that one in years


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 22 2010, 08:11 AM~16960916
> *Just in from Japan..
> The new Hiux trucks.. There the same except for wheels and these come with a killer billet steering wheel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam bro, when i can get my hands on them kits and rims??? for how much???


----------



## phatras

I paid 211 for everything in the picture shipped from Japan.. 

hlj.com
hwjapan.com
www.1999.co.jp

Theres lots more..


----------



## lb808

Ok,it's been awhile. Been busy help out needy PEOPLE and shit. 

Anyways. I answered an add on my local CRAIGLIST. Someone was having a garage sale. And they listed models. So I got the directions to the location. And hit it early to see. I figured what the hell. They where asking a pretty fair amount per kit. But there was more. I said. How about a $100 for the whole LOT. The deal was struck.



Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fairlane 427 i want....


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 24 2010, 09:17 PM~16992752
> *fairlane 427 i want....
> *


OK


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 24 2010, 09:20 PM~16992779
> *OK
> *


discuss.... :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

how much you want for the 62 vert


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hell a chezoom and the 59 caddy vert too....


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 24 2010, 09:24 PM~16992832
> *how much you want for the 62 vert
> *


You have anything to trade?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16992740
> *Ok,it's been awhile. Been busy help out needy PEOPLE and shit.
> 
> Anyways. I answered an add on my local CRAIGLIST. Someone was having a garage sale. And they listed models. So I got the directions to the location. And hit it early to see. I figured what the hell. They where asking a pretty fair amount per kit. But there was more. I said. How about a $100 for the whole LOT. The deal was struck.
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 24 2010, 10:27 PM~16992858
> *You have anything to trade?
> *


pm sent


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 24 2010, 10:10 PM~16992967
> *pm sent
> *


Your deal sounds good , HOMIE. PM your address and how you want to do the trade.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16993378
> *Your deal sounds good , HOMIE. PM your address and how you want to do the trade.
> *


----------



## Esoteric

stock 1/24 delorean


----------



## lowlow94

:wow: 59 IMPALA I WANT :biggrin:


----------



## kymdlr

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16992740
> *Ok,it's been awhile. Been busy help out needy PEOPLE and shit.
> 
> Anyways. I answered an add on my local CRAIGLIST. Someone was having a garage sale. And they listed models. So I got the directions to the location. And hit it early to see. I figured what the hell. They where asking a pretty fair amount per kit. But there was more. I said. How about a $100 for the whole LOT. The deal was struck.
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


WOWWWWWWWWW. If only they knew what everything was truly worth!


----------



## hocknberry

picked up a compressor with an air brush for $60, i dont know shit about either one so heres what i got, so can anyone tell a brother WHAT i got and say i didnt get robbed! i know the compressors are pricey, and my find here is a little old, but works great!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NOT BAD FOR 60 BUCKS AT ALL. THAT IS A EXTERNAL MIX AIRBRUSH, EASIER TO CLEAN AND GOOD FOR BEGINNER....


----------



## BODINE

harbor freight :biggrin: 












like 4.00n


----------



## bighomie68

just picked up a 73 impala for 4$


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 27 2010, 12:41 AM~17014678
> *just picked up a 73 impala for 4$
> *





pics or it did'nt happen :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 27 2010, 08:30 AM~17015830
> *pics or it did'nt happen :biggrin:
> *


needs a hood and a bumper.some guy by my house has the parts.so pretty good come. up


----------



## Trendsetta 68

'67 Original convertible Impala for $2 !!!!!

I BS you not. 

My friend Gary's brother left him with all of his builds from when he was a kid. (all built ups) so he charged the club members $2 for anyone we wanted!
I also got some more besides the Impala.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THATS A STEAL!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 28 2010, 07:13 PM~17026024
> *THATS A STEAL!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

:


----------



## grimreaper69

Is that Folk Art Laquer or Enamel?


----------



## phatras

laq..


----------



## gseeds

> '67 Original convertible Impala for $2 !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: now thats a find brother !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> '67 Original convertible Impala for $2 !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: now thats a find brother !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just missed a '73 Caprice with trailer built up for $2 as well ! Oh well I was more than happy with what I got...
> 
> 
> '68 Coronet R/T
> '69 Coronet R/T
> '67 Bonneville convertible
> '68 & 69 GTO convertibles
> '66 Polara
> and 2- '71 Chevelle's
> 
> 
> these were all missing links in my muscle car collection.
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## gseeds

'68 Coronet R/T
'69 Coronet R/T
'67 Bonneville convertible
'68 & 69 GTO convertibles
'66 Polara
and 2- '71 Chevelle's
OMG!!! these are all big $$$ models if there all originals!! and im sure they are, does the coronet have 3 tail lites? if so this a great find,rite on !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Just got this in the mail!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 09:36 AM~17111742
> *Just got this in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHERE CAN I FIND THOSE RIMS? EXPECIALLY ONES TO THE LEFT


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 12:36 PM~17111742
> *Just got this in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nate, I know you're gonna hook me up with the steering wheels outta the Lux's. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Apr 6 2010, 11:38 AM~17111755-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THOSE RIMS? EXPECIALLY ONES TO THE LEFT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10096142
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Apr 6 2010, 11:53 AM~17111877
> *Nate, I know you're gonna hook me up with the steering wheels outta the Lux's.  :biggrin:
> *


ummmm I'm gonna have to say ... no :biggrin: But nice try though


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 6 2010, 12:53 PM~17111877
> *Nate, I know you're gonna hook me up with the steering wheels outta the Lux's.  :biggrin:
> *


IF ITS THE SAME AS THE HIGH RISE ONE. I HAVE ONE YOU CAN HAVE


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras+Mar 22 2010, 01:35 PM~16961629-->
> 
> 
> 
> top is the phantom grill version.. bottom is custom ver 3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Apr 6 2010, 01:42 PM~17112292
> *IF ITS THE SAME AS THE HIGH RISE ONE. I HAVE ONE YOU CAN HAVE
> *


It's those ones.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 6 2010, 01:51 PM~17112341
> *It's those ones.
> *


pm your addy


----------



## phatras

there not the same as the high rise ones.. Im waiting to order two more of each to get the wheels/steering wheels..lol..


----------



## grimreaper69

Wheel whore. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 11:18 AM~17112082
> *http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10096142
> ummmm I'm gonna have to say ... no  :biggrin: But nice try though
> *


how about a trade.. wheels/tires/steering wheel from the blue one and ill send you a complete newer body style sonoma?? hit me up if your interested..


----------



## grimreaper69

:0


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2010, 02:05 PM~17112899
> *how about a trade.. wheels/tires/steering wheel from the blue one and ill send you a complete newer body style sonoma?? hit me up if your interested..
> *


That is the only reason I got those, is for the wheels/steering wheels. I could care less about the bodys. I have 8 hiluxes now. Anyone need one w/o wheels and tires?


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 12:26 PM~17113087
> *That is the only reason I got those, is for the wheels/steering wheels. I could care less about the bodys. I have 8 hiluxes now. Anyone need one w/o wheels and tires?
> *


I would take one, what would u want????


----------



## grimreaper69

X2


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 01:26 PM~17113087
> *That is the only reason I got those, is for the wheels/steering wheels. I could care less about the bodys. I have 8 hiluxes now. Anyone need one w/o wheels and tires?
> *


yea i sold two of mine with out them already as well.. lol..


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 12:26 PM~17113087
> *That is the only reason I got those, is for the wheels/steering wheels. I could care less about the bodys. I have 8 hiluxes now. Anyone need one w/o wheels and tires?
> *


Homie, i'll take what ever you have,LEFT. Hit me up on PM.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 12:26 PM~17113087
> *That is the only reason I got those, is for the wheels/steering wheels. I could care less about the bodys. I have 8 hiluxes now. Anyone need one w/o wheels and tires?
> *



i do!!!!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 09:18 AM~17112082
> *http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10096142
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: thats were i got my rims from :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 7 2010, 01:20 AM~17119752
> *i do!!!!!!
> *



all gone


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 7 2010, 02:06 PM~17123091
> *all gone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 12:26 PM~17113087
> *That is the only reason I got those, is for the wheels/steering wheels. I could care less about the bodys. I have 8 hiluxes now. Anyone need one w/o wheels and tires?
> *



u got a pm


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 12:26 PM~17113087
> *That is the only reason I got those, is for the wheels/steering wheels. I could care less about the bodys. I have 8 hiluxes now. Anyone need one w/o wheels and tires?
> *


nvm


----------



## EVIL C

co worker gave me this morning :biggrin: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Got lucky for $ 12.00 - I usually pay 10.00 for a set.


36 sets :0


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 8 2010, 01:51 PM~17134660
> *Got lucky for $ 12.00 - I usually pay 10.00 for a set.
> 36 sets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had those on my watch list on Ebay


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 8 2010, 02:15 PM~17135389
> *I had those on my watch list on Ebay
> *


 :biggrin: they also had the masito parts lot. It never sold


----------



## jimbo

:0 :0 :0 


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Gary... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17173204
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks Gary... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your more than welcome jimbo, anything you need hit me up ! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17173204
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks Gary... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: I want a world famous G. Seeds paint job! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17173297
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: I want a world famous G. Seeds paint job!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



This ones goin' on LOCKDOWN... :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17173204
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks Gary... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







you lucky shmuck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Mar 25 2010, 10:26 PM~17004566
> *WOWWWWWWWWW. If only they knew what everything was truly worth!
> *


Time for me to start watching craigslist!!!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Apr 13 2010, 03:24 PM~17181341
> *Time for me to start watching craigslist!!!
> *


You never,know what might "POP" up. I all ready made, my money back. And still have a lot of good kits left.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2010, 01:26 PM~17180171
> *you lucky shmuck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hehehehe................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

heres mine. chevelle from kymdlr. other 2 from ebay










this zr1 is mint! even has the original price tag from toys r us :cheesy: wish kits were still that cheap


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 12 2010, 08:09 PM~17173204
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks Gary... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 8 2010, 12:51 PM~17134660
> *Got lucky for $ 12.00 - I usually pay 10.00 for a set.
> 36 sets  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

couple things i picked up in cincy...


----------



## EVIL C

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

my score this week end....$25


----------



## Trendsetta 68

good finds fellas ! I didn't even see that resin big boy wagon! I know you got some thin' in the works for that !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2010, 12:19 PM~17227181
> *good finds fellas ! I didn't even see that resin big boy wagon! I know you got some thin' in the works for that !
> *


thanks bro. yeah picked it up then put back and walked away. and could stop thinking about lol. glab it was still there when i went back. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 18 2010, 11:00 AM~17226721
> *my score this week end....$25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






killer score! how much did you drop on that burban?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2010, 07:10 PM~17239630
> *killer score! how much did you drop on that burban?
> *


$10 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 19 2010, 07:11 PM~17239632
> *$10  :biggrin:
> *





:wow:


----------



## chris mineer

my cinci sow 



















loco store closeing buy..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 20 2010, 03:04 PM~17248403
> *my cinci sow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loco store closeing buy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: OH YEA THATS RIGHT!!!! CHRIS GOT ALL THE GOOD DEALS!!!!LOL

WANNA TRADE FOR ONE OF THOSE STREET BURNER MONTES??? LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## chris mineer

lol ya i spent to much money


----------



## BiggC

I picked this up over the weekend...got a smokin' deal on it. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 20 2010, 11:04 PM~17253364
> *I picked this up over the weekend...got a smokin' deal on it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







HES ALIVE :cheesy: wud up C :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 10:13 PM~17253529
> *HES ALIVE :cheesy:  wud up C :biggrin:
> *


Not much man. My computer has been all kinds of messed up so I haven't been able to get on here much. I sweet talked my niece into letting me use hers since she doesn't use it much, so I'm back for now. :biggrin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Came up on these today.


----------



## Esoteric

went to a place a friend recomended and this place is fucking bad ass they got a lot of shit that isnt even out anymore


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 25 2010, 02:06 PM~17295835
> *went to a place a friend recomended and this place is fucking bad ass they got a lot of shit that isnt even out anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype

I been lookin for this, (off ond on for 16 month's) but this one is mine now..
I watched a 68 vert promo on ebay.. It closed sunday at $300. 

compulsive buy on my part.. but this car is a rolex of models to me..
Now I just have to wait for a Big Body!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2010, 12:01 PM~17318130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been lookin for this, (off ond on for 16 month's) but this one is mine now..
> I watched a 68 vert promo on ebay.. It closed sunday at $300.
> 
> compulsive buy on my part.. but this car is a rolex of models to me..
> Now I just have to wait for a Big Body!
> *


 Ouch...........there are some that still sell under 100.00. Patients grasshopper


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 27 2010, 11:18 AM~17318308
> *Ouch...........there are some that still sell under 100.00. Patients grasshopper
> *


 yea this was on the bay at $119.00 but I recognized the address of the seller.
turns out we did a few transactions last year, so i shot him a kite and asked him for a 
hook up? I got it for $90.00 that's a little better than the promo that i watched,
and saw it close at over $300! there is a 68 impala vert in the bay now, and I bet that is gonna bring about $300 as well! you did not think that I payed $300 for a model?
OUCH i dont think I will be balling like that again for a while..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 20 2010, 11:04 AM~17248403
> *my cinci sow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loco store closeing buy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you want to part with that street machines camaro?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2010, 02:20 PM~17319482
> *yea this was on the bay at $119.00 but I recognized the address of the seller.
> turns out we did a few transactions last year, so i shot him a kite and asked him for a
> hook up?  I got it for $90.00 that's a little better than the promo that i watched,
> and saw it close at over $300!  there is a 68 impala vert in the bay now, and I bet that is gonna bring about $300 as well!  you did not think that I payed $300 for a model?
> OUCH i dont think I will be balling like that again for a while..
> *


 LOL Well 90.00 sounds good. Good score.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2010, 08:01 PM~17318130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been lookin for this, (off ond on for 16 month's) but this one is mine now..
> I watched a 68 vert promo on ebay.. It closed sunday at $300.
> 
> compulsive buy on my part.. but this car is a rolex of models to me..
> Now I just have to wait for a Big Body!
> *



Nice stuff bro

Them Rolexes too


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 02:07 PM~17319977
> *Nice stuff bro
> 
> Them Rolexes too
> *


thanks Roy...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2010, 11:01 AM~17318130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been lookin for this, (off ond on for 16 month's) but this one is mine now..
> I watched a 68 vert promo on ebay.. It closed sunday at $300.
> 
> compulsive buy on my part.. but this car is a rolex of models to me..
> Now I just have to wait for a Big Body!
> *


 :0


----------



## jimbo

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Just got this in from my boy MAZDAT. :wow: :wow: :wow: 


















Got it mocked up with the fatt gangsta' whites right now... :0 :0 :0 

THANKS JORGE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 2 2010, 07:55 PM~17367305
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Just got this in from my boy MAZDAT. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it mocked up with the fatt gangsta' whites right now... :0  :0  :0
> 
> THANKS JORGE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Picked another pile, I'll be listing a few of these for sale.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 2 2010, 07:55 PM~17367305
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Just got this in from my boy MAZDAT. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it mocked up with the fatt gangsta' whites right now... :0  :0  :0
> 
> THANKS JORGE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea ive known jorge for years ,good guy,but he does like his tocos and burritos !!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 2 2010, 11:23 PM~17370434
> *yea ive known jorge for years ,good guy,but he does like his tocos and burritos !!! :biggrin:
> *



Real cool dude! :thumbsup:   Mmmmmm..... Tacos and burritos... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2010, 11:01 AM~17318130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been lookin for this, (off ond on for 16 month's) but this one is mine now..
> I watched a 68 vert promo on ebay.. It closed sunday at $300.
> 
> compulsive buy on my part.. but this car is a rolex of models to me..
> Now I just have to wait for a Big Body!
> *


Watch http://www.round2models.com/ the model company bringing back old amt and mpc kits someday they may just reissue this one and others we are all been looking for.


----------



## BiggC

I picked all this up tonight for $15. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

nice score bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 4 2010, 11:49 PM~17393226
> *I picked all this up tonight for $15.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE CHRIS!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 2 2010, 03:55 PM~17367305
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Just got this in from my boy MAZDAT. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it mocked up with the fatt gangsta' whites right now... :0  :0  :0
> 
> THANKS JORGE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just mocking it up with the big white walls look effin good bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Its going to look bad ass Jimbo, make me proud brotha!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17370434
> *yea ive known jorge for years ,good guy,but he does like his tocos and burritos !!! :biggrin:
> *


I trying to stay away from the stuff, stop bringing it up Gary, its tempting... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

for 20.00 

didnt look through boxes when i got em just olpened them up 

so i missing a 58 door and hood and 57 hood


----------



## EVIL C

pretty nice score though


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 4 2010, 07:49 PM~17393226
> *I picked all this up tonight for $15.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass score you got there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Just picked up the following... Ill get pics as soon as I get my computer working again... Using a friends computer at the moment...
Revell VW Beetle the white one with the flowers
AMT paramedics dodge van... 
AMT 72 chevy pickup fleetside longbed yellow and white
AMT 62 Buick Electra
AMT 51 Chevy Fleetline
and ordered some arts and wide whites from modelhaus...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

id love that 72.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 5 2010, 04:08 PM~17402481
> *Just picked up the following... Ill get pics as soon as I get my computer working again... Using a friends computer at the moment...
> Revell VW Beetle the white one with the flowers
> AMT paramedics dodge van...
> AMT 72 chevy pickup fleetside longbed yellow and white
> AMT 62 Buick Electra
> AMT 51 Chevy Fleetline
> and ordered some arts and wide whites from modelhaus...
> *


I'LL TAKE THAT BUG FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

got the 66 today and a 65


----------



## 06150xlt

Answer an add on craigslist for 5 kits...came home with :


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 6 2010, 07:47 PM~17413864
> *Answer an add on craigslist for 5 kits...came home with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wanna trade something for that gtx convertible and 68 camero????? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no kiddin..i can do some tradin myself..

nice grab!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17413864
> *Answer an add on craigslist for 5 kits...came home with :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna trade for one of them datsuns bro?


----------



## 06150xlt

Still going through the kits...8 of the kits got wet and the boxes are messed up and the decals are FUBAR! I dug through a few and the kits are of just the decals are messed up and some of the instructions are messed up... I'll answer eveyone's PM saturday and let you know how the kits are


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2010, 05:41 PM~17402809
> *I'LL TAKE THAT BUG FOOL :biggrin:
> *


You aint gettin Nada from us.. not even a dolla.... lol
I need it bro, I only got 5 of these beetles ya know....


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Rick, you're a TRUE PLAYER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my impala pile is getting bigger..the 60 wagon & the 59 i picked up today. Found a hole in the wall guy that sells kits not 10 minutes from me...though some of his prices are fucking crazy!! he had a 359 pete listed at $40 and a moderately high priced aoshima kit next to it that was nearly 1/3 the price hobbytown sells em for... :0 i was doin some jaw pickin up today!










and ill be back to pick up some very wild finds.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Scored this off e-bay for $10 bucks... :biggrin: Now I just need a donor kit for it...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17431576
> *Scored this off e-bay for $10 bucks... :biggrin:  Now I just need a donor kit for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: u can donor that shell my way :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@May 3 2010, 12:43 AM~17370808
> *Watch http://www.round2models.com/ the model company bringing back old amt and mpc kits someday they may just reissue this one and others we are all been looking for.
> *


yea I half expect them to pull something out of there hat's at the last minute....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2010, 12:52 AM~17431601
> *:cheesy:  u can donor that shell my way  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :twak: :nono: 

But I'll let you throw some paint on it!! :nicoderm:


----------



## kymdlr

I cant wait till I find some crazy deal on craigslist like some of yall have.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 8 2010, 08:49 PM~17431576
> *Scored this off e-bay for $10 bucks... :biggrin:  Now I just need a donor kit for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a full chrome chassis I was going to use for my '59 years ago, and looks brand new, let me know if you are interested, Thanx


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN JIMBO THATS A GRIP OF TIRES!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

My Aoshima collection is slowly growing. I'm up to 4 now, will have a 5th by the end of the week. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 11 2010, 01:42 AM~17451214
> *DAMN JIMBO THATS A GRIP OF TIRES!! :biggrin:
> *



I got a GAAAAANG of rims with the played out square low pro lookin' tires, had to put 'em all on some 520's! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 11 2010, 08:03 PM~17459277
> *I got a GAAAAANG of rims with the played out square low pro lookin' tires, had to put 'em all on some 520's! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 11 2010, 10:03 PM~17459277
> *I got a GAAAAANG of rims with the played out square low pro lookin' tires, had to put 'em all on some 520's! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll take all the old tires off your hands. :biggrin:

Oh, and don't forget that 61 uptop.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 11 2010, 07:14 PM~17459398
> *I'll take all the old tires off your hands.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and don't forget that 61 uptop.
> *



I won't forget Grim. Just gotta work out some kinks on it.  And if your serious about them tires bro there yours! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Hell yeah. They work good for quick replacements on kit rims.


----------



## jimbo

PM me your addy dogg.


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's todays haul (from 06150XLT).











Which takes my Aoshima collection to a grand total of 5. :roflmao: 
1 is in a case awaiting completion.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 12 2010, 06:53 PM~17469154
> *Here's todays haul (from 06150XLT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which takes my Aoshima collection to a grand total of 5.  :roflmao:
> 1 is in a case awaiting completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


um...yea so ill take one of them yotas off ur hand....i mean if u WANT me to :biggrin: lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 12 2010, 10:57 PM~17471370
> *um...yea so ill take one of them yotas off ur hand....i mean if u WANT me to  :biggrin:  lol
> *


 :nono: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 12 2010, 10:03 PM~17471462
> *:nono:  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey cant blame a brotha for tryin lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 12 2010, 05:53 PM~17469154
> *Here's todays haul (from 06150XLT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which takes my Aoshima collection to a grand total of 5.  :roflmao:
> 1 is in a case awaiting completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Im down to 8 now from 13!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 12 2010, 11:47 PM~17472109
> *:thumbsup: Im down to 8 now from 13!
> *


I'm workin on a few more deals. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit i got enuf of those damned things layin round...if i get another one, ill be popping out a long ass hilux longbed :0

but one kit at a time first... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Well damn bro, you got my addy. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it works both ways bro! lol..got mine too...

shit, i still got to get those lights out to ya.... w/o a hilux :0


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn. :biggrin: I'm all traded out for now. Everything I have left is something I'll EVENTUALLY get around to building.


----------



## base905

pick up these 11 unbuilt kits for $50!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 15 2010, 11:36 AM~17497768
> *pick up these 11 unbuilt kits for $50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice score.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 15 2010, 11:36 AM~17497768
> *pick up these 11 unbuilt kits for $50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score. I'd like to get my hands on that Ford Louisville.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 15 2010, 08:36 AM~17497768
> *pick up these 11 unbuilt kits for $50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I need to come up on a nice score like that. The best I find is $10 per kit, no bulk price.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 15 2010, 08:56 AM~17497875
> *Nice score. I'd like to get my hands on that Ford Louisville.
> *


x2....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 15 2010, 09:36 AM~17497768
> *pick up these 11 unbuilt kits for $50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that cok a cola one


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 15 2010, 02:12 PM~17499308
> *i like that cok a cola one
> *


I DO TOO BECAUSE IT SAYS LOUISVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

the monster truck cougar and isetta are my ladies the rest is mine


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 12 2010, 08:47 PM~17472109
> *:thumbsup: Im down to 8 now from 13!
> *


 :wow: u got more toyota miniz?! what u got left of the 13 u had?! hit me up!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 12 2010, 04:53 PM~17469154
> *Here's todays haul (from 06150XLT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which takes my Aoshima collection to a grand total of 5.  :roflmao:
> 1 is in a case awaiting completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


grim... i NEED that accord wagon!!! $ or i got a stock pile i could trade on?! :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2010, 03:36 AM~17503620
> *grim... i NEED that accord wagon!!! $ or i got a stock pile i could trade on?!  :happysad:
> *


Sorry Hock, I started it the other night.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2010, 01:34 AM~17503612
> *:wow: u got more toyota miniz?! what u got left of the 13 u had?! hit me up!!
> *


 :nono: i have one each now except the white one (traded to grim) and the blue one (traded to lb808) :biggrin:


----------



## kymdlr

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 16 2010, 03:04 AM~17503395
> *the monster truck cougar and isetta are my ladies the rest is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had that monster truck wayyy back in the day before I even got into building. Theres a bunch of kits that I had built when I first started building, then when I compared my work to the stuff i was seein on various sites and realized I was doing everything wrong I threw a bunch of completed builds away :uh: Back then I didnt know much about anything. Kinda wish I would have kept some things.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 12 2010, 05:53 PM~17469154
> *Here's todays haul (from 06150XLT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN I FIND ONE??


----------



## grimreaper69

Ebay


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@May 16 2010, 02:22 PM~17506247
> *I had that monster truck wayyy back in the day before I even got into building. Theres a bunch of kits that I had built when I first started building, then when I compared my work to the stuff i was seein on various sites and realized I was doing everything wrong I threw a bunch of completed builds away  :uh:  Back then I didnt know much about anything. Kinda wish I would have kept some things.
> *


think weve all been there bro. the very few builds i have managed to finished ive ended up tearin down and using for parts on other uncompleted projects :uh: :biggrin: lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by kymdlr+May 16 2010, 12:22 PM~17506247-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had that monster truck wayyy back in the day before I even got into building. Theres a bunch of kits that I had built when I first started building, then when I compared my work to the stuff i was seein on various sites and realized I was doing everything wrong I threw a bunch of completed builds away  :uh:  Back then I didnt know much about anything. Kinda wish I would have kept some things.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@May 16 2010, 01:58 PM~17506824
> *think weve all been there bro. the very few builds i have managed to finished ive ended up tearin down and using for parts on other uncompleted projects  :uh:  :biggrin:  lol
> *


this one is gonna get rebuilt into a Gorillaz theme monster truck might have hand painted murals might not


----------



## MAZDAT

Just got this in the mail today, 65 Lincoln Continental hard top


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 17 2010, 11:34 PM~17521726
> *Just got this in the mail today, 65 Lincoln Continental hard top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 17 2010, 07:34 PM~17521726
> *Just got this in the mail today, 65 Lincoln Continental hard top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ------> can i have it---------> :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2010, 08:06 PM~17522209
> * ------> can i have it--------->  :biggrin:
> *


Sure, for a fee :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 17 2010, 07:49 PM~17521955
> *nice !!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Gary! what you think on paint options? Time to Easy Off it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 17 2010, 08:36 PM~17522595
> *Sure, for a fee :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: -------------------------------------------------> :uh: its not free huh----------------------------------------------------> :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17523246
> *:cheesy: -------------------------------------------------> :uh: its not free huh----------------------------------------------------> :biggrin:
> *


Damn :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 16 2010, 07:29 AM~17504534
> *:nono: i have one each now except the white one (traded to grim) and the blue one (traded to lb808)  :biggrin:
> *


didnt u and lb808 jus go through a beef?! or was that toyota part of the package he "never got" then ended up getting?! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 16 2010, 07:23 AM~17504514
> *Sorry Hock, I started it the other night.
> *


its cool grim... i got 2 96-98 accord wagons ill sit on for now then... or we could have an accord wagon build off? LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 18 2010, 10:57 PM~17533809
> *its cool grim... i got 2 96-98 accord wagons ill sit on for now then... or we could have an accord wagon build off? LOL
> *


Not a bad idea.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2009, 12:16 PM~15958245
> *o yeah got this on ebay last week for $79 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sell me one :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 18 2010, 08:55 PM~17533751
> *didnt u and lb808 jus go through a beef?! or was that toyota part of the package he "never got" then ended up getting?!  :uh:
> *


no beef, just a little slow at the post office :biggrin: that was part of the trade and we're all good/no hard feelings


----------



## hocknberry

well..... i came up on a 75 caprice Jevries hopper! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 08:33 PM~17544022
> *well..... i came up on a 75 caprice Jevries hopper!  :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 19 2010, 05:34 PM~17544032
> *Pics or it didn't happen.  :biggrin:
> *


yeszir... gimme a few, i gotta take some pics for jeffy anywayz! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 09:10 PM~17544301
> *yeszir... gimme a few, i gotta take some pics for jeffy anywayz!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: slacker :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2010, 06:47 PM~17544642
> *:biggrin:  slacker :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


LOL i know!! i got em though, stay tuned! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 10:24 PM~17545118
> *LOL i know!! i got em though, stay tuned!  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 19 2010, 05:34 PM~17544032
> *Pics or it didn't happen.  :biggrin:
> *


here goes!! im happy as shit to have this car, u dont even know! i let my 2 lil ones hit a switch or 2, but now its off 2 the display case!


----------



## [email protected]

lucky bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2010, 07:53 PM~17545699
> *lucky bastard! :biggrin:
> *


LOL i know, lemme take this chance 2 pop my collar! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

nice hock !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 07:03 PM~17545835
> *LOL i know, lemme take this chance 2 pop my collar!  :biggrin:
> *


SHOW OFF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17545582
> *here goes!! im happy as shit to have this car, u dont even know! i let my 2 lil ones hit a switch or 2, but now its off 2 the display case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2010, 11:03 PM~17547992
> *SHOW OFF!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL wouldnt you?!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 20 2010, 05:57 PM~17555813
> *LOL wouldnt you?!
> *


YUPP!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 11:03 PM~17545835
> *LOL i know, lemme take this chance 2 pop my collar!  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: 


youza fool bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

got me a couple :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

YOU ALL SUCK.


----------



## dade county

look guys i came up dis week wit a good connect on cirtin items in some what of an abundance , :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but i have one pic ,and aint gonna show u :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 21 2010, 05:17 PM~17564440
> *got me a couple  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just call my lhs none yet


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 21 2010, 04:53 PM~17564710
> *I just call my lhs none yet
> *


the 62 is ganna be like the 66.. Some shops have them already but the rest of the world wont see them for at least another week.. Depends on the dist.. what ive been told is Revell has a prefered dist and they are getting the new kits earlier then everyone else.. As of right now my dist does not have the kits yet.. With the 66 my dist did not get them till 2 weeks after some places did.. Sucks..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 21 2010, 03:53 PM~17564710
> *I just call my lhs none yet
> *


2 maybe 3 weeks before we see them


----------



## modelsbyroni

KITBASHERS SHOW IN FREMONT, OHIO.
















61.00 FOR ALL OF IT. LOVE THOSE MILITARY VENDORS. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 22 2010, 09:13 PM~17572714
> *KITBASHERS SHOW IN FREMONT, OHIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61.00 FOR ALL OF IT. LOVE THOSE MILITARY VENDORS. :biggrin:
> *


NICE FINDS JEROME!!! I NEED TO GET ME ANOTHER BUSA!!!! :biggrin: HOW WAS THE SHOW?? HOW YOU GUYS DUE???


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 22 2010, 09:52 PM~17572883
> *NICE FINDS JEROME!!!  I NEED TO GET ME ANOTHER BUSA!!!! :biggrin:  HOW WAS THE SHOW?? HOW YOU GUYS DUE???
> *


low turnout. decent showw. more cars than military. 
1-diorama-69 chevelle
1 comm trucks-kingpin
2 pickup-cad ext
2 1/32 & smaller-mini cooper
3 costom-57 300 wagon
2nd curbside-96 m/c
did ok  ot both bikes for 25 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 22 2010, 10:21 PM~17573051
> *low turnout. decent showw. more cars than military.
> 1-diorama-69 chevelle
> 1 comm trucks-kingpin
> 2 pickup-cad ext
> 2 1/32 & smaller-mini cooper
> 3 costom-57 300 wagon
> 2nd curbside-96 m/c
> did ok   ot both bikes for 25 :0
> *


 :0 CONGRATS BRO!!! THATS A DEAL ON THOSE BIKES :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

picked up a pete for $12 @ hobby lobby...they had a bunck of kits on clearance for $9-$12. And I didn't even have to change the stickers this time. lol j/k never done that b4, though i have thought about it a few times


----------



## BODINE

im gonna go to mine tomorrow


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 22 2010, 10:27 PM~17573089
> *picked up a pete for $12 @ hobby lobby...they had a bunck of kits on clearance for $9-$12. And I didn't even have to change the stickers this time. lol j/k never done that b4, though i have thought about it a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find. The one here will have 2 kits of the same model side by side. One will be on clearence the other full price. :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this at a yard sale yesterday for 15 bucks..missing the purple passon thats it ..but it dont say what kinda thinnner i should use for it..anyone know about this paint???? enamel/laquare


----------



## grimreaper69

Nice score. HOK is laquer I believe.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2010, 10:02 AM~17575860
> *Nice score. HOK is laquer I believe.
> *





thats all enamel i belive


----------



## Guest

Have wanted to make my own aluminum parts for ages, seen so many awesome parts and shit that can be made by one, so decided to go get a mini lathe. Haven't even taken it out of the box yet...next is a mill!


----------



## modelsbyroni

I USED LAQUER THINNER IN MINE. BE CAREFUL, IF ITS LIKE THE PAINT I GOT IT ALL ISN'T THE SAME CONSISTANCY.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2010, 06:53 AM~17575833
> *got this at a yard  sale yesterday for 15 bucks..missing the purple passon thats it ..but it dont say what kinda thinnner i should use for it..anyone know about this paint???? enamel/laquare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the spray cans for House of Kolor, the colors were cool. I wish walmart would sell this again and the models, shit they sell beading and crafting stuff but no more models. :angry:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@May 23 2010, 08:09 AM~17576041
> *Have wanted to make my own aluminum parts for ages, seen so many awesome parts and shit that can be made by one, so decided to go get a mini lathe. Haven't even taken it out of the box yet...next is a mill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice lathe, what brand is it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 23 2010, 10:10 AM~17576046
> *I USED LAQUER THINNER IN MINE. BE CAREFUL, IF ITS LIKE THE PAINT I GOT IT ALL ISN'T THE SAME CONSISTANCY.
> *


great!! :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 23 2010, 08:37 AM~17576174
> *Nice lathe, what brand is it.
> *


central machinery


----------



## Guest

Hobby Lobby 40% coupon for this week.

Doesn't print the right date. Checking on it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 23 2010, 09:09 AM~17576395
> *Hobby Lobby 40% coupon for this week.
> 
> http://www.hobbylobby.com/emailCouponLanding/
> *


says may 15th only on mine


----------



## Guest

I'll have to check. Was sent this morning.


----------



## Guest

you did it right they (hobby lobby) hasnt updated there coupon yet.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@May 23 2010, 10:25 AM~17576104
> *I love the spray cans for House of Kolor, the colors were cool. I wish walmart would sell this again and the models, shit they sell beading and crafting stuff but no more models. :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## BODINE

got this today ....I THINK ITS GOOD DEAL


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2010, 06:39 PM~17613207
> *got this today ....I THINK ITS GOOD DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2010, 06:39 PM~17613207
> *got this today ....I THINK ITS GOOD DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






damnit! i wish i had a hobby lobby around here :angry: thats the deal of the year right there


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2010, 04:49 PM~17613296
> *damnit! i wish i had a hobby lobby around here :angry:  thats the deal of the year right there
> *


and they have 1 more juyst cant get today

i would look at it everytime i went there and just couldnt ever get it at 75.00

have numerous kits for 6.50-9.00


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THATS A DAMN GOOD DEAL BODINE!!! I WISH MY HOBBYLOBBY HAD KILLER DEALS LIKE THAT


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2010, 07:31 PM~17613672
> *THATS A DAMN GOOD DEAL BODINE!!!  I WISH MY HOBBYLOBBY HAD KILLER DEALS LIKE THAT
> *


AT LEAST U GOT ONE. I'LL FIND MINES WHEN THE BIRD IS FLYING.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2010, 04:39 PM~17613207
> *got this today ....I THINK ITS GOOD DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My HL had them too when i got the Pete, But i'd never do anything with it!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 26 2010, 11:08 PM~17615876
> *AT LEAST U GOT ONE. I'LL FIND MINES WHEN THE BIRD IS FLYING.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow: LOOT I CAME UP ON TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

scored these off ebay. nice rebuilders


----------



## 06150xlt

Hope shipping don't kill me!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Edit*** shipping was 9.20 so I got it for $18 shipped! woooo hoooo


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 30 2010, 06:18 PM~17648856
> *scored these off ebay. nice rebuilders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS THE MONTE YOU WANTED TO TRADE OR THE SEALED ONE??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got a set of purple neons for an upcomin build. pics of it under a truck

















also came across some black chrome BMF for the same build :0 , and on the same aisle i stumbled across a HOK bright series -6 1oz. jars that should work well


----------



## chris mineer

got all this + an mpc 74 caprice and a 74 rivi..


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 7 2010, 01:56 PM~17716900
> *got all this + an mpc 74 caprice and a 74 rivi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post a pix. never knew they made one.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 7 2010, 09:56 AM~17716900
> *got all this + an mpc 74 caprice and a 74 rivi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of car in the second pic? the mustard color one


----------



## chris mineer

it might not be a 74.. the mustard one is an nissan


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 7 2010, 06:19 PM~17720781
> *it might not be a 74.. the mustard  one is an nissan
> *


yeszir! pics of the caprice and rivi please! i have an untouched MPC 74 that i have plans on goin to gary 4 paint if i can ever get some damn time to call him up and get it goin! :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 7 2010, 05:19 PM~17720781
> *it might not be a 74.. the mustard  one is an nissan
> *


what kind of nissan?


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## bighomie68

just picked up a 93ish caddi 77 caddi 78 caddi and a 83ish cutlass need to find out how to post pics!


----------



## bighomie68

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0202.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0203.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


these are my finds been lucky finally got my caddys and two cuttys one trunk n hood cut open time to build


----------



## EVIL C

Great come up homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 08:11 PM~17774799
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0202.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0203.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> these are my finds been lucky finally got my caddys and two cuttys one trunk n hood cut open time to build
> *


nice , u plan on sellin any of the 2 door lacs ? ?


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 03:15 PM~17775377
> *nice , u plan on sellin any of the 2 door lacs ? ?
> *


na maybe trade


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 10:40 PM~17775505
> *na maybe trade
> *


pm sent


----------



## crenshaw magraw

scored this display case today for 50 bucks, 









only got 3 finished builds in the bitch, but its a start.i still have to hit it with windex.


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 04:15 PM~17775692
> *scored this display case today for 50 bucks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only got 3 finished builds in the bitch, but its a start.i still have to hit it with windex.
> *


THATS SHITS NICE! 3 DAYS AGO I DUMPED MY MODELS WHERE I HAD THEM STORED PIECES EVERYWHERE.BACK TO GLUING.SUCKS!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 01:11 PM~17774799
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0202.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0203.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> these are my finds been lucky finally got my caddys and two cuttys one trunk n hood cut open time to build
> *


nice score bro! u wanna drop a cutty or the big body?! we wouldnt even have to fuck with shipping since i live in colorado 2! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 13 2010, 04:33 PM~17775792
> *nice score bro! u wanna drop a cutty or the big body?! we wouldnt even have to fuck with shipping since i live in colorado 2!  :biggrin:
> *


NA BRO BEEN LOOKING FOR THE BIG BODY CADDI.AND THE CUTTYS ARE HARD TO FIND.I HEAR THERE'S ONLY A FEW OF THESE MADE.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 04:44 PM~17775846
> *NA BRO BEEN LOOKING FOR THE BIG BODY CADDI.AND THE CUTTYS ARE HARD TO FIND.I HEAR THERE'S ONLY A FEW OF THESE MADE.
> *


yah they r hard to come by! nice finds! where'd u find all these cars at?


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 13 2010, 04:59 PM~17775932
> *yah they r hard to come by! nice finds! where'd u find all these cars at?
> *


ONE OF MY HOMIES HE NEEDED SOME ADAPTERS.I WAS GOING TO GET 77 78 79 CADDIS BUT HE DIDNT WANT TO LET GO OF THE 79 SO HE GAVE ME THE CUTTY AND THE BIG BODY AND SOME BUMPERS FOR MY 73 IMPALA


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 01:11 PM~17774799
> *
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0203.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> *


ISNT THERE A DONK CUTLASS KIT?? IVE BEEN WANTIN TO BUILD A CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 13 2010, 05:30 PM~17776082
> *ISNT THERE A DONK CUTLASS KIT?? IVE BEEN WANTIN TO BUILD A CUTTY :biggrin:
> *


IS IT OUT ?IT COMING WITH A EURO CLIP.QUE NO


----------



## EVIL C

It on the backburner :angry:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 05:31 PM~17776092
> *IS IT OUT ?IT COMING WITH A EURO CLIP.QUE NO
> *


I DIDNT NO IF THERE WAS ONE COMIN OR IT WAS OUT, I REMEMBER SEEIN A BOX FOR IT ON HERE A WHILE BACK, NAW IT HAD THE REGULAR FRONT END


----------



## lowlow94

I SAW ONE ON GOOGLE TOO
I LIKE IT


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 13 2010, 05:36 PM~17776116
> *It on the backburner  :angry:
> *


permanently


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 13 2010, 05:39 PM~17776135
> *I SAW ONE ON GOOGLE TOO
> I LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WILL TAKE ONE OF THOSE TO! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17776316
> *I WILL TAKE ONE OF THOSE TO! :biggrin:
> *



THEY HAVE 76ED THE MOLDS ! 

THEY ARE NOT GOING TO PRODUCE THIS KIT ! 

THEY ARE NOT GOING TO MAKE THIS KIT ! 

PLANS FOR THIS KIT HAVE BEEN CANCELED!


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2010, 06:17 PM~17776413
> *THEY  HAVE  76ED  THE  MOLDS !
> 
> THEY  ARE  NOT  GOING  TO  PRODUCE  THIS  KIT  !
> 
> THEY  ARE  NOT  GOING  TO  MAKE  THIS  KIT  !
> 
> PLANS  FOR  THIS  KIT  HAVE  BEEN  CANCELED!
> *


WELL THAT FUCKIN SUCKS I WANTED ONE


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 13 2010, 08:27 PM~17776499
> *WELL THAT FUCKIN SUCKS I WANTED ONE
> *


x2. that kit would have countless potential. would def be a good seller. i think revell needs to focus on bringin out new shit instead of reissuing kits that have been out in the last 5yrs and are easy to find :uh: :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 14 2010, 01:32 AM~17776524
> *x2. that kit would have countless potential. would def be a good seller. i think revell needs to focus on bringin out new shit instead of reissuing kits that have been out in the last 5yrs and are easy to find  :uh:  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## bighomie68

o well i have two of the old ones. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 11:07 PM~17779080
> *o well i have two of the old ones. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD DONOR KIT, REGAL??


----------



## bighomie68

regal or Monte carlo g body


----------



## lowlow94

I WOULD LIKE TO FIND A RESIN BODY WITH THE COMPOSITE FRONT END


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 05:35 PM~17786374
> *Just won this..... :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *


Nice bro!! You got a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks man... I thought so myself....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 08:35 PM~17786374
> *Just won this..... :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *


damn j u sure u didnt go to dudes house and just take that shit? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 14 2010, 07:27 PM~17786968
> *damn j u sure u didnt go to dudes house and just take that shit?  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, lmao... the listing says complete, so we will see what happens once I get it....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 09:29 PM~17786980
> *Nah, lmao... the listing says complete, so we will see what happens once I get it....
> *


looks complete from the pics. thats a great deal bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 03:11 PM~17774799
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0202.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0203.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> these are my finds been lucky finally got my caddys and two cuttys one trunk n hood cut open time to build
> *


WOW!!! :0 :wow: SWEET ASS FIND ...


----------



## grimreaper69

It's not here yet, but I have a care package on the way from my buddy Joe (cobra98). A Model King Camper, 76 Caprice, 454SS and the interior parts from another Camper for a Galaxie trailer project. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 14 2010, 07:47 PM~17787170
> *It's not here yet, but I have a care package on the way from my buddy Joe (cobra98). A Model King Camper, 76 Caprice, 454SS and the interior parts from another Camper for a Galaxie trailer project.  :biggrin:
> *


Make sure you post some pics for us when you get it, and you got my addy still Im sure, so that Galaxy trailer can find its way to my area lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 09:52 PM~17787233
> *Make sure you post some pics for us when you get it, and you got my addy still Im sure, so that Galaxy trailer can find its way to my area lol
> *


...and he dont need that 454ss so that can just come my way :0


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Darkside, that glass house coming out sweet!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jun 14 2010, 10:52 PM~17787233-->
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you post some pics for us when you get it, and you got my addy still Im sure, so that Galaxy trailer can find its way to my area lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even have the trailer yet, just stockin up on parts for it when I find em. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Jun 14 2010, 10:54 PM~17787271
> *...and he dont need that 454ss so that can just come my way  :0
> *


Just cuz I don't need it don't mean it won't sit on my shelf for a couple years before I build it. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 14 2010, 09:57 PM~17787325
> *I don't even have the trailer yet, just stockin up on parts for it when I find em.  :biggrin:
> Just cuz I don't need it don't mean it won't sit on my shelf for a couple years before I build it.  :biggrin:
> *


thats definitely true bro. ive got quite a few kits that ive had for a few years that i havent even thought about yet. one day...lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 14 2010, 07:56 PM~17787302
> *Hey Darkside, that glass house coming out sweet!!
> *


Hey bro, thanks man.... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 14 2010, 10:58 PM~17787342
> *thats definitely true bro. ive got quite a few kits that ive had for a few years that i havent even thought about yet. one day...lol
> *


I've already got 1 454. I plan on doin a before and after. I'm ALWAYS lookin for em, it's my favorite fullsize Chevy body style.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 14 2010, 10:00 PM~17787361
> *I've already got 1 454. I plan on doin a before and after. I'm ALWAYS lookin for em, it's my favorite fullsize Chevy body style.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 05:15 PM~17775692
> *scored this display case today for 50 bucks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only got 3 finished builds in the bitch, but its a start.i still have to hit it with windex.
> *



nice


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 06:59 PM~17787351
> *Hey bro, thanks man.... :biggrin:
> *


I had that top section for your glass before you painted it, it still came out pretty good though , how are you going to do the interior? :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 14 2010, 08:04 PM~17787412
> *I had that top section for your glass before you painted it, it still came out pretty good though , how are you going to do the interior? :thumbsup:
> *


Interior is done, gonna get pics up in a few.... Just a classic brown... figured it would look good with the paint...


----------



## bighomie68

anybody have bumpers grill and 5th wheel for the big body caddi?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 14 2010, 08:27 PM~17787699
> *anybody have bumpers grill and 5th wheel for the big body caddi?
> *


good luck on that one homie! even is someone trashed a big body, they'd keep it (just in case 4 1 day)!


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 14 2010, 08:59 PM~17788152
> *good luck on that one homie! even is someone trashed a big body, they'd keep it (just in case 4 1 day)!
> *


i have them but not chrome


----------



## darkside customs

Just picked this one up.... Factory sealed for 25 bucks 1/16 scale


----------



## BODINE

just got this 9.25

at register the young girl said ...we got the model glue in the red tube that works much better if u wanna get that LOL


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 15 2010, 05:30 PM~17795543
> *just got this 9.25
> 
> at register the young girl said ...we got the model glue in the red tube that works much better if u wanna get that LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



She must sniff a lot of it to suggest that crap :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Laidframe

I still use that sometimes when I build


----------



## chackbayplaya

jus got these yesterday in the mail...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jun 15 2010, 04:16 PM~17796032
> *I still use that sometimes when I build
> *



me too :happysad:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

A few pulga finds.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 15 2010, 03:30 PM~17795543
> *just got this 9.25
> 
> at register the young girl said ...we got the model glue in the red tube that works much better if u wanna get that LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gave up on this stuff back in 09.. for me,, it get's old fast.. then it could string. 
and it's a temperamental bond unless used with kicker!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jun 18 2010, 06:07 PM~17828018
> *A few pulga finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 18 2010, 08:40 PM~17828261
> *I gave up on this stuff back in 09.. for me,, it get's old fast.. then it could string.
> and it's a temperamental bond unless used with kicker!
> *


i use kicker


----------



## Esoteric

3 of these are somewhat super rare


----------



## BiggC

Nice score!! I have the Vette and at one time I had the Fiero.


----------



## BODINE

like the rv


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 20 2010, 09:26 AM~17837950
> *3 of these are somewhat super rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want the rv !!!! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 20 2010, 10:17 AM~17838216
> *i want the rv !!!! :happysad:
> *


got a trader. front glass is no good aside from missing the obvious


----------



## Ohio Chad

I got all this for $5.00 at a local flea market. There still about half a shoe box of stuff left that I'll probably pick up next weekend.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jun 20 2010, 09:31 PM~17841164
> *I got all this for $5.00 at a local flea market.  There still about half a shoe box of stuff left that I'll probably pick up next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nutz you should have got the whole damn box!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 


























:biggrin:


----------



## phatras




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 6 2010, 08:47 AM~17971946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: break out ...... u wana sell me some wheels? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 6 2010, 11:53 AM~17971991
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  break out ......  u wana sell me some wheels? :cheesy:
> *




you loco? you would have a better chance of stealing the food out of one of his kids mouths, before he would sell some wheels lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 6 2010, 09:53 AM~17971991
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  break out ......  u wana sell me some wheels? :cheesy:
> *


nope those are for my stash.. there still current wheels and you can buy them at hwjapan.com the 8 sets ran about 80 shipped.. get them while you can they wont be out long..


----------



## phat97yukon

well here is my score for the week  not including the models I scored too and the rims and tires and other goodies ive already tossed in my goodie box :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

wow nice find


----------



## BODINE

damn!! i need the rollerz plaques


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: nice score !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

i will be addin more to it pretty quick, payday friday


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 6 2010, 07:47 AM~17971946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get these at?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jul 20 2010, 05:14 PM~18095283
> *i will be addin more to it pretty quick, payday friday
> *


if u ever get rid of rollerz plaques let me know


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 20 2010, 05:17 PM~18095317
> *where did you get these at?
> *


www.hwjapan.com.. was about 85 shipped slow boat.. took a few weeks to get here..


----------



## MAZDAT

I came up on a couple of 23 window VW buses, I'll post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

did that aston martin cost you 70 bucks? i wanted that kit bad as fuck at the show this year


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 07:03 PM~18116559
> *did that aston martin cost  you 70 bucks? i wanted that kit bad as fuck at the show this year
> *


fuck no i paid 40 at HW japan it sells for 100 here


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 07:00 PM~18116537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u need to lat me get the mustang :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 13 2010, 01:11 PM~17774799
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0202.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/manniefresh303/DSCI0203.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> these are my finds been lucky finally got my caddys and two cuttys one trunk n hood cut open time to build
> *


WOW SOME REAL AS CARS.. I SEE 68.. ECT.. NICE...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 04:15 PM~17775692
> *scored this display case today for 50 bucks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only got 3 finished builds in the bitch, but its a start.i still have to hit it with windex.
> *


DUDE YOUR IN CALI? i will give you a mint ass 74 virgin in the box glasshouse 
for that display case! and drive it to your town so no shipping.. Or maybe 69 hard top?
Hydro dont like givin up rolex's (just thought I'd ask? no harm no foul) 
west side......lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18118059
> *u need to lat me get the mustang :happysad:
> *


not happening im 2 stangs short of a 90s collection


----------



## fronksy

This is stuff I am selling on Ebay, for any other kits email me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@Jul 22 2010, 11:35 PM~18119506
> *This is stuff I am selling on Ebay, for any other kits email me.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT
> *


hey bro.. the deal is not to bad.. i just put two bids on your 3 cars...you auction
ends on the 29th..my pay pal will re-open on the first..... where in Cali are you?
Im in SFV.. 91342 zip code!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 07:00 PM~18116537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did u pay for the mustang


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 07:00 PM~18116537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Eso, You and Jev. seam to come up on the jap cars some times..?
this is my daily. it's an 01 nissan..(any chance of finding one of these in
1/25 scale) either a 2000 or 2001 or 2002?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 23 2010, 10:53 AM~18122471
> *what did u pay for the mustang
> *


5$


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 23 2010, 11:02 AM~18122559
> *Hey Eso, You and Jev. seam to come up on the jap cars some times..?
> this is my daily. it's an 01 nissan..(any chance of finding one of these in
> 1/25 scale) either a 2000 or 2001 or 2002?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah they never kitted that you cant even buy an altima in japan


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 23 2010, 01:10 PM~18123572
> *5$
> *


good deal


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 23 2010, 01:12 PM~18123596
> *nah they never kitted that you cant even buy an altima in japan
> *


I did nt think so.. I would just get excited every time I found a jap model of jap car or a German i would start to think maybe there was hope! thanks Eso..
i'l take a diecast if i find one!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 23 2010, 03:10 PM~18123572
> *5$
> *


Damn man you stole that kit! I couldn't find one for along time. Then I found one and ended up paying $40 for it.


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

its a 83 olds cutlass cruiser ...700.00 

Now I got me a 83 wagon and a 06 wagon


----------



## BiggC

NICE!!


----------



## phatras

More wheels.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2010, 01:22 PM~18144210
> *More wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the top 2?!? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2010, 12:22 PM~18144210
> *More wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i havem :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Rolex Rivi.. No not 65...OG 63.. I see them go for $150 right now..
i came up...this morning..$20.00 :biggrin: virgin original


----------



## MAZDAT

I just came up on this one for $15 big ones (no ****) , 65 Rivi, this is going to be "SHE DEVIL" for the LRM buildoff :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

got these last week..
old 1109s..









scored this at the show this weekend.. got it for a steal 20 bucks..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 2 2010, 07:27 PM~18211337
> *got these last week..
> old 1109s..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored this at the show this weekend.. got it for a steal 20 bucks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that brat would be a good build for something "only a mini trucker" would do! :biggrin: wanna sell it?! :happysad:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i have that same Brat but in its orig. shrink wrap 


what u want for them Super advan wheels? theyd go good on my Mines wagon


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 08:00 PM~18116537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sell the silvia ?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 2 2010, 08:50 PM~18211584
> *:wow: that brat would be a good build for something "only a mini trucker" would do!  :biggrin: wanna sell it?!  :happysad:
> *


nope not goign anywhere sorry.. been wanting one for a while and finally snagged it.. well actually a buddy bought it and i seen he had it and offered him 5 more bucks then he paid for it..lol..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 30 2010, 01:50 PM~18186981
> *I just came up on this one for $15 big ones (no ****) , 65 Rivi, this is going to be "SHE DEVIL" for the LRM buildoff :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I have not seen that box in years.. (amt did alot of re-release's) and alot of 
rivi-re-release's.. I got three 65's none of them was at a bargain like $20.00 you did come up... And (She Devil is a hot car) great choice..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 2 2010, 07:46 PM~18212117
> *I have not seen that box in years.. (amt did alot of re-release's) and alot of
> rivi-re-release's..  I got three 65's none of them was at a bargain like $20.00 you did come up... And (She Devil is a hot car) great choice..
> *


Thanx Hydro!! I never seen that one either, and it molded in white, I though it was gray, I'm going to open her up tonite!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 2 2010, 08:03 PM~18211712
> *sell the silvia ?
> *


nope


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2010, 03:22 PM~18144210
> *More wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 2 2010, 06:27 PM~18211337
> *got these last week..
> old 1109s..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: BEST PEGASUS WHEELS, (back then )


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2010, 01:22 PM~18144210
> *More wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lower left set??? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got all this shit home!! :biggrin: 
alot of it will be for sale on my for sale/trade auction thread. so donr ask untill i post it up on there...  
























99% of these are still seale'd too!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1/8 SCALE IROC... I WANTS BAAAAAD..... AND THE RABBIT...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

got this from a garage sale for 35 bills :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 4 2010, 07:43 PM~18231247
> *got this from a garage sale for 35 bills :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man fuck you and the stage coaches you got :angry: 































jk never can find deals like that here


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 4 2010, 10:45 PM~18231273
> *man fuck you and the stage coaches you got :angry:
> jk never can find deals like that here
> *


 :biggrin: yea that shits crazy i never seen kits like that.....and when i went to look at the kits the lady said she had over 100 kits before i picked these up and thats all she had left :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

29 FORD PICKUP, TRADES?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 4 2010, 09:43 PM~18231247
> *got this from a garage sale for 35 bills :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna trade something for one of them 54 panels?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 4 2010, 09:43 PM~18231247
> *got this from a garage sale for 35 bills :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



greatest deal in history


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 4 2010, 09:57 PM~18231374
> *greatest deal in history
> *


for sure blew me out tha water.. nice find bro..


----------



## truscale

Bought this on E-bay. Very nice work on the master . They fixed the tunneled wind shield and did a nice job on the rear fenders. 

Does someone know who made this resin body? I'd say if it wasn't for the flashing , it would be on par it a Modelhaus piece.


----------



## darkside customs

WTF?!?!?! Where the fuck did you 2 guys come up with all those damn kits???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 11:42 PM~18232349
> *WTF?!?!?! Where the fuck did you 2 guys come up with all those damn kits???
> *


lol..ill be going back for more when i get some more money ...estate sale bro.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 4 2010, 09:29 PM~18232208
> *Bought this on E-bay. Very nice work on the master . They fixed the tunneled wind shield and did a nice job on the rear fenders.
> 
> Does someone know who made this resin body? I'd say if it wasn't for the flashing , it would be on par it a Modelhaus piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a flintstone piece


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 4 2010, 07:43 PM~18231247
> *got this from a garage sale for 35 bills :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice find damn u u got a mad mudder and monroe mustang


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 4 2010, 09:27 PM~18231105
> *1/8 SCALE IROC... I WANTS BAAAAAD.....
> *


:biggrin: get in line :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 30 2010, 12:50 PM~18186981
> *I just came up on this one for $15 big ones (no ****) , 65 Rivi, this is going to be "SHE DEVIL" for the LRM buildoff :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finished opening her up, front doors was a b**tch because I cut the doors open with the wing windows attached, I'll post pics on the LRM buildoff thread :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 4 2010, 10:50 PM~18232430
> *looks like a flintstone piece
> *


 yep - thats a 51 panel from Jimmy Flintstone


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MY WEEKLY COME UP i got today and the deal was to sweet to post !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 02:31 PM~18238345
> *MY  WEEKLY    COME UP    i   got   today    and the   deal   was  to   sweet   to  post  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much do you want for the Datsun Mini? We could trade for something :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 4 2010, 08:24 PM~18231084
> *just got all this shit home!! :biggrin:
> alot of it will be for sale on my for sale/trade auction thread. so donr ask untill i post it up on there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of these are still seale'd too!!
> *


im keepin my eye open for that one, i see a few i wanna get off ya


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 06:31 PM~18238345
> *MY  WEEKLY    COME UP    i  got  today    and the  deal  was  to  sweet  to  post  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY YOUR WELCOME DAVE!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 5 2010, 07:12 PM~18239152
> *im keepin my eye open for that one, i see a few i wanna get off ya
> *


hit me up with a pm let me know what ya want.


----------



## Esoteric

traded a diecast volvo for this


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

dont get all nutz on me i just got these tonight! :biggrin: 
i will post what i want to sell in my for sale thread tomarrow.  
all kits sealed but he t/a but t/a is 100%complete an still in factory bags inside.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 7 2010, 09:51 PM~18254335
> *dont get all nutz on me i just got these tonight! :biggrin:
> i will post what i want to sell in my for sale thread tomarrow.
> all kits sealed but he t/a but t/a is 100%complete an still in factory bags inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! yall post all these great kits for sale ALWAYS when im broke. why yall do this to a brotha?! :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wow: :wow: gp


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

what scale is that 911 porsche ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 8 2010, 12:11 AM~18255334
> *what scale is that 911 porsche ?
> *


think it says 1/24 om box


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

hhmmmmmmm


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 8 2010, 09:04 AM~18256088
> *hhmmmmmmm
> *


1/24th


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

might have u add that to the others


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:nicoderm: U HAVE TWO GP'S


----------



## Esoteric

i might not be able score a collection for a few bucks but i have a eye for a crazy ass deals i got the SLR 722 for 15$


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 8 2010, 01:19 PM~18257207
> *might have u add that to the others
> *


for 25 thats a sweet kit. it is opend i check it all over an its 100% complete untuched an still in seald bags. i allready have thers boxed an ready thuogh.. i can re-box no biggie lmk.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 8 2010, 02:07 PM~18257494
> *:nicoderm: U HAVE TWO GP'S
> *


i do but am only selling one.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 8 2010, 04:29 PM~18257817
> *i might not be able score a collection for a few bucks but i have a eye for a crazy ass deals i got the SLR 722 for 15$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still a great deal bro!!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 8 2010, 02:30 PM~18257824
> *for 25  thats a sweet kit. it is opend i check it all over an its 100% complete untuched an still in seald bags. i allready have thers boxed an ready thuogh.. i can re-box no biggie lmk.
> *


sick. add that in . i had my eye on the LiL Coffin as well. if i can score that ill get ya 100 buck for all 4


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 8 2010, 02:29 PM~18257817
> *i might not be able score a collection for a few bucks but i have a eye for a crazy ass deals i got the SLR 722 for 15$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that a honda integra i see ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 8 2010, 03:45 PM~18257882
> *sick. add that in . i had my eye on the LiL Coffin as well. if i can score that ill get ya 100 buck for all 4
> *


110.00 FOR ALL AN ILL REPACK AN SEND THEM ALLTOGETHER? LMK


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 8 2010, 03:29 PM~18257817
> *i might not be able score a collection for a few bucks but i have a eye for a crazy ass deals i got the SLR 722 for 15$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holla if you wanna sell that Autech.


----------



## Ohio Chad

I paid $20.00 for all this. The resin is a little warped from being packed in the box but not to bad.










I paid $10.00 for these two.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 8 2010, 02:29 PM~18257817
> *i might not be able score a collection for a few bucks but i have a eye for a crazy ass deals i got the SLR 722 for 15$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna come off that s-14?


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 8 2010, 02:59 PM~18257949
> *110.00 FOR ALL AN ILL REPACK AN SEND THEM ALLTOGETHER? LMK
> *



cool man, ill scrape up some cash for ya


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 8 2010, 05:23 PM~18258414
> *cool man, ill scrape up some cash for ya
> *


LET MEKNOW WHEN YOU PAY AN I WILL SHIP!


----------



## mcloven

damn u guys hella luckey finding kits cheep


----------



## [email protected]

i wish i could find a shit load of kits for dirt cheap!


----------



## Ohio Chad

I find most of mine at yard/garage sales and flea markets.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Aug 8 2010, 02:02 PM~18257967-->
> 
> 
> 
> Holla if you wanna sell that Autech.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Aug 8 2010, 02:42 PM~18258202
> *wanna come off that s-14?
> *


What S14? :wow:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 8 2010, 06:15 PM~18258626
> *What S14? :wow:
> *


The bottom kit on the left in your pic say's S-14 on it.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i think its a integra


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 8 2010, 05:19 PM~18259068
> *The bottom kit on the left in your pic say's S-14 on it.
> *


i dont see an S14 in that pic, if i had a S14 i definetly wouldve sold it but i dont see a S14 in that pic

i enhanced the image and i still dont see a S14, you guys on something? :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 8 2010, 08:15 PM~18259420
> *i dont see an S14 in that pic, if i had a S14 i definetly wouldve sold it but i dont see a S14 in that pic
> 
> i enhanced the image and i still dont see a S14, you guys on something? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 06:33 PM~18258457
> *i wish i could find a shit load of kits for dirt cheap!
> *


Check craigslist bro, I been on the hunt since I got here and there's a few in the Burgh.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 8 2010, 05:15 PM~18259420
> *i dont see an S14 in that pic, if i had a S14 i definetly wouldve sold it but i dont see a S14 in that pic
> 
> i enhanced the image and i still dont see a S14, you guys on something? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 8 2010, 10:29 PM~18259933
> *Check craigslist bro, I been on the hunt since I got here and there's a few in the Burgh.
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 10:54 PM~18260139
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 8 2010, 10:55 PM~18260145
> *:yes:
> *




i see one dude on there sellin a shit load of kits for like 600 right now and thats it  

def. dont have that kinda loot


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 8 2010, 10:29 PM~18259933
> *Check craigslist bro, I been on the hunt since I got here and there's a few in the Burgh.
> *


THATS HOW I FOUND MY DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 11:10 PM~18260298
> *i see one dude on there sellin a shit load of kits for like 600 right now and thats it
> 
> def. dont have that kinda loot
> *


I'll look through it tomorrow, I know there was more than just that one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fuck, i looked thru mine and found nothing but a guy selling 50 or more diecast POS stock lookin things. :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

Here ya go Jeff.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tag/1874053101.html

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tag/1872184635.html


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Came home from taking my sons back to their moms for the year and had a package sittin on my porch today from T7 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 8 2010, 11:37 PM~18260581
> *Here ya go Jeff.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tag/1874053101.html
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tag/1872184635.html
> *




the first list has nothing i really want, and the second link.......... homies got close to 45 plastic kits and wants 10 a kit  thats over 400 in plastic, and he said he want to sell as a whole, and will not seperate.............. so back to square one


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2010, 12:24 AM~18261044
> *the first list has nothing i really want, and the second link.......... homies got close to 45 plastic kits and wants 10 a kit   thats over 400 in plastic, and he said he want to sell as a whole, and will not seperate.............. so back to square one
> *


Give it a couple weeks and maybe we can split the cost if you can afford it.  What neither of us want we can resell. The only problem I see is if he wants it ALL to go together, including the diecrap, it 's not worth it. WTF would I want some shitty diecrap for?? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 9 2010, 12:33 AM~18261132
> *Give it a couple weeks and maybe we can split the cost if you can afford it.   What neither of us want we can resell. The only problem I see is if he wants it ALL to go together, including the diecrap, it 's not worth it. WTF would I want some shitty diecrap for??  :biggrin:
> *





thats what im sayin! i dont want no die crap, and im always looking for a cheap score lol

i dont know, ill have to see what i have left over from my pay, i owe a couple people some cash, so they come first before my fix


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2010, 08:53 AM~18262969
> *thats what im sayin! i dont want no die crap, and im always looking for a cheap score lol
> 
> i dont know, ill have to see what i have left over from my pay, i owe a couple people some cash, so they come first before my fix
> *


No doubt. Bills always come first. That's why I said a couple weeks, cuz it also depends on what kinda hours I'm pickin up at work for the next couple weeks.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got these today! thats it for a while..maybe 2-3 sweeks ill get more. none of these are for sale untill keep what i want an ill put the rest on my for sale thread.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

paypal ready on the 69 hurst olds and a fiereo


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 11 2010, 11:04 PM~18289257
> *paypal ready on the 69 hurst olds and a fiereo
> *


gotta get em im for sale thread....


----------



## gseeds

i say DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

great come up homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

ya guys suck for all these finds and me wit no dough


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 12 2010, 05:02 PM~18295873
> *ya guys suck for all these finds and me wit no dough
> *


  :angry: u aint the only one homie


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

its a pain man.


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 11 2010, 08:49 PM~18289116
> *got these today! thats it for a while..maybe 2-3 sweeks ill get more. none of these are for sale untill keep what i want an ill put the rest on my for sale thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: GREAT FINDS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18295873
> *ya guys suck for all these finds and me wit no dough
> *


so what you want me to do with the kits you allready wanted?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Aug 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18295873
> *ya guys suck for all these finds and me wit no dough
> *


aint that the muthafriggin truth! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18296621
> *so what you want me to do with the kits you allready wanted?
> *


hang on to them cuz im gonna get ya the cash


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 11 2010, 08:49 PM~18289116
> *got these today! thats it for a while..maybe 2-3 sweeks ill get more. none of these are for sale untill keep what i want an ill put the rest on my for sale thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics of the collection on the wall.. are all those cars in your build thread?
like the 67 wagon? I'm headed to your house right now. you might as well put on a pot of coffee,, I will be there in a few minutes...YEA 408'S WAGON...
U GOT A HOT COLLECTION


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 14 2010, 10:27 AM~18307382
> *more pics of the collection on the wall.. are all those cars in your build thread?
> like the 67 wagon? I'm headed to your house right now. you might as well put on a pot of coffee,, I will be there in a few minutes...YEA 408'S WAGON...
> U GOT A HOT COLLECTION
> *


i have pics of each case that is on the wall in my built thread..yeah thats 408's wagon sweet ass ride i have a few of his builds he does great work. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

stell got the gp?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 14 2010, 04:32 PM~18309376
> *stell got the gp?
> *


yup!


----------



## airbrushmaster

HERE IS MY WEEKEND FIND FOUND IT AT THE LOCAL SWAP MEET.... 2 DOLLARS... ITS DIECAST ERTL COLLECTIBLE BANK... STILL EVEN HAS KEY TO OPEN IT... ALSO HAS ALL THE CHROME STILL WRAPPED AND ON TREE....


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 11 2010, 09:49 PM~18289116
> *got these today! thats it for a while..maybe 2-3 sweeks ill get more. none of these are for sale untill keep what i want an ill put the rest on my for sale thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any hopes in hell on wantin to get rid of the 69 hurstolds ??? trades ? cash ?


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 15 2010, 09:13 PM~18317845
> *any hopes in hell on wantin to get rid of the 69 hurstolds ??? trades ? cash ?
> *



whore!..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 15 2010, 11:13 PM~18317845
> *any hopes in hell on wantin to get rid of the 69 hurstolds ??? trades ? cash ?
> *


HEARST HAD DIBS BUT HAVE NOT HERD ANYTHING FROM HIM.. SO SURE ITS UP FOR GRABS 25 SHIPPED. LMK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 16 2010, 01:00 PM~18321468
> *HEARST HAD DIBS BUT HAVE NOT HERD ANYTHING FROM HIM.. SO SURE  ITS UP FOR GRABS  25 SHIPPED. LMK.
> *


 :scrutinize: damn thats kinda messed up......i asked you in a pm if you wanted to trade for that 54 panal you wanted and i said that i wanted that olds....but you said hearse had dibs on it and i said thats cool...but you turn around and wanna sell it to someone else....i just thought that was kinda cold...but thats my thoughts :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 16 2010, 01:09 PM~18322121
> *:scrutinize: damn thats kinda messed up......i asked you in a pm if you wanted to trade for that 54 panal you wanted and i said that i wanted that olds....but you said hearse had dibs on it and i said thats cool...but you turn around and wanna sell it to someone else....i just thought that was kinda cold...but thats my thoughts :uh:
> *


OH SHIT MY BAD... YO MAN I HAD ALL THESE MODELS ON HERE WAY TO MANY DEALS GOING ON AT ONCE ITS VERY HARD TO REMEMBER WHOS WHO AN WHATS WHAT ... :run: :banghead: :around: I WILLNEVER PUT UP HUGE LOTS FOR SALE AGAIN.... TO CRAZY FORME. ALIL AT A TIME.. IM SORRY ABOUT THAT...BUT THEN AGAIN AT THE SAME TIME YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME EITHER ABOUT IT SO NOW ITS UP TO YOU...KIT4 KIT?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 15 2010, 11:13 PM~18317845
> *any hopes in hell on wantin to get rid of the 69 hurstolds ??? trades ? cash ?
> *


SORRY BRO READ ABOVE MESSAGE...IF NO DEALS WITH HIM THEN ITS ALL YOURS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 16 2010, 02:15 PM~18322191
> *OH SHIT MY BAD... YO MAN I HAD ALL THESE MODELS ON HERE WAY TO MANY DEALS GOING ON AT ONCE ITS VERY HARD TO REMEMBER WHOS WHO AN WHATS WHAT ... :run:  :banghead:  :around: I WILLNEVER PUT UP HUGE LOTS FOR SALE AGAIN.... TO CRAZY FORME. ALIL AT A TIME.. IM SORRY ABOUT THAT...BUT THEN AGAIN AT THE SAME TIME YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME EITHER ABOUT  IT SO NOW ITS UP TO YOU...KIT4 KIT?
> *


you got a pm


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 16 2010, 11:17 AM~18322205
> *SORRY BRO READ ABOVE MESSAGE...IF NO DEALS WITH HIM THEN ITS ALL YOURS.
> *


im not sure yetm, ill know tonight...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 16 2010, 01:31 PM~18322339
> *you got a pm
> *


hurst is gone to 93 fullsize....sorry for any inconvence...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 16 2010, 04:34 PM~18323493
> *hurst is gone to 93 fullsize....sorry for any inconvence...
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 16 2010, 01:08 PM~18323831
> *NO PROBLEM BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *


    :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 16 2010, 05:50 PM~18324280
> *      :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 16 2010, 01:34 PM~18323493
> *hurst is gone to 93 fullsize....sorry for any inconvence...
> *


glad i got the one off ebay for 12 shipped, you didnt even wait for my reply :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 16 2010, 06:26 PM~18325274
> *glad i got the one off ebay for 12 shipped, you didnt even wait for my reply :uh:
> *


a week is long enuogh in my book homie ...aint got time to play!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 16 2010, 06:04 PM~18326248
> *a week is long enuogh in my book homie ...aint got time to play!
> *


must be on tweeker time, it was 3 days... all good though i got one for 12 shipped instead of 25, i gotta keep my A game up for the deals...:uh: got some tracking info for me yet???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 16 2010, 08:14 PM~18326338
> *must be on tweeker time, it was 3 days... all good though i got one for 12 shipped instead of 25, i gotta keep my A game up for the deals...:uh:  got some tracking info for me yet???
> *


shit i wish it was tweekin time..lol... :biggrin: 12 shipped is a great deal on e-bay!! :wow: here is your trackin number bro.
0308-3390-0000-2871-5467 should be there ina couple days.


----------



## BODINE

:happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2010, 02:24 PM~18363885
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 20 2010, 05:33 PM~18364871
> *:0
> *


what u give me lol


top one has a bend mark half way across card


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2010, 04:43 PM~18364920
> *what u give me lol
> top one has a bend mark half way across card
> *


Pm me a price . I don't need any more damned hot wheels but I'm addicted ....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 20 2010, 06:35 PM~18365247
> *Pm me a price . I don't need any more damned hot wheels but I'm addicted ....
> *


i still have to send u a package anyways ...i can send with it ...and u just send somethin extra on ur end


----------



## Esoteric

im on a muscle car roll. might make the 01 clip for the s10


----------



## MAZDAT

I found myself another Rivi!! This is a Che Guevera edition :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 4 2010, 12:06 AM~18483365
> *I found myself another Rivi!! This is a Che Guevera edition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is bad ass ive never seen this kit. sweet find :wow: the box is in great shape too.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 09:11 PM~18483413
> *that is bad ass ive never seen this kit. sweet find  :wow:  the box is in great shape too.
> *


Thanx Jeral!!! I never seen this one either, the box is the best part


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18483365
> *I found myself another Rivi!! This is a Che Guevera edition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a re-pop or an old kit?! :0


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 3 2010, 11:37 PM~18483631
> *a re-pop or an old kit?!  :0
> *


def old kit.. no way they would repop that box art.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 3 2010, 09:37 PM~18483631
> *a re-pop or an old kit?!  :0
> *


Old kit


----------



## Laidframe

I got this yesterday and thought it was cool until I saw MAZDATs Rivi.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18483365
> *I found myself another Rivi!! This is a Che Guevera edition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TO COOL..i LIKE IT.. bUT i DONT THINK AMT WAS INTO POLITICAL SATIRE?
THE BEARD OF PARADISE? THATS FUNNY! 
OKAY, THAT POST SPARKED OFF AN HOUR LONG HISTORY 
LESSON/DISCUSSION BETWEEN ME AND 85BIARITTZ


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 4 2010, 09:23 AM~18485719
> *THATS TO COOL..i LIKE IT.. bUT i DONT THINK AMT WAS INTO POLITICAL SATIRE?
> THE BEARD OF PARADISE? THATS FUNNY!
> OKAY, THAT POST SPARKED OFF AN HOUR LONG HISTORY
> LESSON/DISCUSSION BETWEEN ME AND 85BIARITTZ
> *


So what's the outcome?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18483365
> *I found myself another Rivi!! This is a Che Guevera edition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


off to ebay to find an empty box.... :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 11:06 PM~18483365
> *I found myself another Rivi!! This is a Che Guevera edition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's dope!! I would've bought that for the box alone


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 4 2010, 12:30 PM~18486540
> *So what's the outcome?
> *


PAGE'S OF TALK ABOUT CHE, CASTRO, CUBA, ARGENTINA, KENNEDY. 
(BAY OF PIGS) AND NO THATS NOT A BEACH WHERE COPS HANG OUT!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 4 2010, 11:56 AM~18486643
> *that's dope!! I would've bought that for the box alone
> *


Thanx, the box is real nice, I think I was lucky to find this one :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 11:41 AM~18486591
> *off to ebay to find an empty box.... :cheesy:
> *


The box is not empty, That's for sure...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

MY WEEKLY COME UP , CLEAR, KANDY BLUE, ONE RED NEON AND REDUCER ARE ALL BRAND NEW THE OTHER NEONS AND A KANDY PURPLE WERE OPENED AND LOOK LIKE MAYBE AN OUNCE OF EACH WAS USED... ALL * FREE!!!* :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18483365
> *I found myself another Rivi!! This is a Che Guevera edition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im liking this kit more and more.. its got to be one of the most contriversail
box's ever realeased.? 

There is an old PHoto of Jimi Hendrix sitting on a pan head.(Harley Davidson)
with a springer front end.. that would be so cool if that was the box art for a 
bike kit?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 6 2010, 05:50 AM~18496422
> *MY WEEKLY COME UP , CLEAR, KANDY BLUE, ONE RED NEON  AND REDUCER ARE ALL BRAND NEW THE OTHER NEONS AND A KANDY PURPLE WERE OPENED AND LOOK LIKE MAYBE AN OUNCE OF EACH WAS USED... ALL  FREE!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DANG !!!!! Now thats a come up ! Good deal bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 6 2010, 03:50 AM~18496422
> *MY WEEKLY COME UP , CLEAR, KANDY BLUE, ONE RED NEON  AND REDUCER ARE ALL BRAND NEW THE OTHER NEONS AND A KANDY PURPLE WERE OPENED AND LOOK LIKE MAYBE AN OUNCE OF EACH WAS USED... ALL  FREE!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That stuff is crap you don't want to use it. It is highly toxic and a danger to have around. I give you $20.00 for all you got. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 6 2010, 11:52 AM~18498475
> *That stuff is crap you don't want to use it. It is highly toxic and a danger to have around. I give you $20.00 for all you got. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: THERES LACQUER KANDY THERE TOO, THE GOOD OLD SCHOOL STUFF, I CANT WAIT TO FIND SOMETHING TO USE IT ON.... :cheesy:


----------



## sneekyg909

MY LABOR DAY COME UP THIS MORNING ON eBAY








$10.00








$18.00 :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 6 2010, 05:50 AM~18496422
> *MY WEEKLY COME UP , CLEAR, KANDY BLUE, ONE RED NEON  AND REDUCER ARE ALL BRAND NEW THE OTHER NEONS AND A KANDY PURPLE WERE OPENED AND LOOK LIKE MAYBE AN OUNCE OF EACH WAS USED... ALL  FREE!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit i wish i had this stuff to use and some builds ! Bet you have plans tp use it on everything and have none to share you greedy ass bastard !  


I'll share anything i got fool and even hooked it up for you plenty and yet you always seem to not be able to return the motion when i need or want some shit !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2010, 02:42 PM~18499474
> *Shit  i  wish  i  had  this    stuff  to  use  and  some  builds  !  Bet    you  have  plans  tp  use  it  on  everything  and  have  none  to  share    you  greedy ass bastard  !
> I'll  share  anything    i got  fool  and  even  hooked    it  up  for  you  plenty  and  yet  you  always  seem  to  not  be  able  to  return  the  motion  when i  need    or  want  some  shit  !
> *


:roflmao: YOU DIDNT ASK FUCK STICK, CALL ME....  THERES PLENTY TO GO AROUND....


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's my labor day come up


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 7 2010, 04:33 PM~18508000
> *Here's my labor day come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you got all the luck with these oldie's :biggrin: sweet find.. i like the 4-door..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 01:57 PM~18508144
> *man you got all the luck with these oldie's :biggrin:  sweet find.. i like the 4-door..
> *


Thanx Jeral, keeping an eye out


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 7 2010, 05:33 PM~18508000
> *Here's my labor day come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE FINDS JORGE!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 7 2010, 02:56 PM~18508714
> *NICE FINDS JORGE!!!
> *


Thanx Frank


----------



## darkside customs

Here's my find this morning... Got the kit with a 40 % coupon at Micheals...









And Micheal's sells one coat lacquer now....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 7 2010, 02:33 PM~18508000
> *Here's my labor day come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send me that "custom grill" from the caddy?!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 7 2010, 07:08 PM~18511032
> *send me that "custom grill" from the caddy?!
> *


I'm not piecing out the kit, unless I build it...then maybe I would


----------



## BiggC

Picked this up tonight.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well my camera is charging right but today i went and got myself a little gift for my 9th year of marriage ! 

I got my first plasma tv ! A 50in Samsung and a new tv stand !


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 11:10 PM~18511634
> *Well  my  camera  is  charging  right  but  today  i  went  and  got  myself  a  little  gift  for  my  9th  year  of  marriage  !
> 
> I  got  my  first  plasma  tv  !  A  50in  Samsung  and  a  new  tv stand !
> *


Sweet!! How do you like the game play on it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 09:10 PM~18511634
> *Well  my  camera  is  charging  right  but  today  i  went  and  got  myself  a  little  gift  for  my  9th  year  of  marriage  !
> 
> I  got  my  first  plasma  tv  !  A  50in  Samsung  and  a  new  tv stand !
> *



congrats and I love my samsung! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 7 2010, 11:12 PM~18511651
> *Sweet!!  How do you like the game play on it?
> *


 Its kick ass ! I gave the 60in big screen to Logan for his X-mas gift but if your not busy sunday and can swing by they are coming to get cause right now its in the front room still !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 7 2010, 08:07 PM~18511600
> *Picked this up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score!!! Love them old school skylines!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 7 2010, 09:07 PM~18511600
> *Picked this up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got one of those gonna build it side by side with the GTR


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2010, 01:42 PM~18499474
> *Shit  i  wish  i  had  this    stuff  to  use  and  some  builds  !  Bet    you  have  plans  tp  use  it  on  everything  and  have  none  to  share    you  greedy ass bastard  !
> I'll  share  anything    i got  fool  and  even  hooked    it  up  for  you  plenty  and  yet  you  always  seem  to  not  be  able  to  return  the  motion  when i  need    or  want  some  shit  !
> *


HMMMMM I'M STILL WAITING FOR THAT KANDY PURPLE!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this in the mail today from e-bay an a box fom pinkregal. i get shit almost everyday in the mail ..lol....its a sickness... :barf: anyways if i posted all my finds it would just load up my photo bucket with shit!! the only reason why im posting this find is because of the 2 -1/10 scale hemi engines..very rare an expensive is all hell....i got both for 42.00.. :0 :wow: they go for 60 an up dependeing on condition of box an kit.. one kit is mint..the other is started. but im not complainin i got 3 now..perfect for 1 /12 scale hot rods..ima big scale whore..lol.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I NEED A COUGAR BODY :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 05:53 PM~18526674
> *got this in the mail today from e-bay an a box fom pinkregal. i get shit almost everyday in the mail ..lol....its a sickness... :barf:  anyways if i posted all my finds it would just load up my photo bucket with shit!! the only reason why im posting this find is because of the 2 -1/10 scale hemi engines..very rare an expensive is all hell....i got both for 42.00.. :0  :wow:  they go for 60 an up dependeing on condition of box an kit.. one kit is mint..the other is started. but im not complainin  i got 3 now..perfect for 1 /12 scale hot rods..ima big scale whore..lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice score! i would never pay 60 bills for them motor kits tho lol

ill go to parma and get the same motor for 20 lol, nice score tho!


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's another oldie...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2010, 07:32 PM~18527860
> *nice score! i would never pay 60 bills for them motor kits tho lol
> 
> ill go to parma and get the same motor for 20 lol, nice score tho!
> *


for real....whats that?? id like to know cause this big scale shit is hard as hell to find for these things i build..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 09:08 PM~18528110
> *for real....whats that?? id like to know cause this big scale shit  is hard as hell to find for these things i build..
> *




http://www.shopatron.com/products/productd...10412/137.0.1.1


1/10 scale hemi


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2010, 08:18 PM~18528185
> *http://www.shopatron.com/products/productd...10412/137.0.1.1
> 1/10 scale hemi
> *


wtf...im selling mine on ebay an buyin a shit load of these....lol....sweet hook up thanks bro... :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i just found these in a box ...i forgot i even did these it was along time ago...like prob...ten years ago on the bed an the 64 wagon body.. then putit on the new 64 frame like 6 or 7 years ago...lol...who knows whatelse i got in there....
























































this was before i even knew about resin stuff...lol...


----------



## rollindeep408

my come up ill get better pics


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Some shit i got in the mail today ! 


































Other then the bumper itself this is a very clean and very nice chrome 74 caprice ! And i also got me another 69 impala boostin my 69 count to 3 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2010, 07:50 PM~18537969
> *Some  shit  i got in  the  mail  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other  then  the  bumper  itself  this  is  a very  clean  and  very  nice  chrome  74  caprice !  And  i  also  got  me  another  69 impala  boostin  my  69  count  to  3 !
> *


Nice come up Mini!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18537969
> *Some  shit  i got in  the  mail  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other  then  the  bumper  itself  this  is  a very  clean  and  very  nice  chrome  74  caprice !  And  i  also  got  me  another  69 impala  boostin  my  69  count  to  3 !
> *


 :0 :wow: nice.....is the 74 for sale?


----------



## Esoteric

3 six fo's and 2 airplanes


----------



## sneekyg909

WOKE UP IN TIME TO WIN THIS ON EBAY :biggrin: 








:nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

picked up 2 65 rivieras, ones a sealed one for $9..and the other is already built.


----------



## modelsbyroni

GOT THIS FOR TEN BUCKS IN ZANESVILLE. TRAILER 1/18TH TOOLS 1/24TH.








.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 23 2010, 06:04 PM~18646143
> *GOT THIS FOR TEN BUCKS IN ZANESVILLE. TRAILER 1/18TH TOOLS 1/24TH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


damm you :cheesy:


----------



## JGREEZY

CAME UP @ BIG LOTS :biggrin: 








2-DISC DVD SET $3 EACH


----------



## grimreaper69

These were in the mailbox today, and I just bought them on Thursday. Now THAT'S customer service.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 25 2010, 08:14 AM~18658206
> *These were in the mailbox today, and I just bought them on Thursday. Now THAT'S customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick :biggrin: what does a set of those cost ?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 25 2010, 02:59 PM~18660293
> *Sick  :biggrin:  what does a set of those cost ?
> *


they have wicked customer srevice!!! i got mine 2 days after ordeing! both times! i have 3 sets of these now!! nice looking wheels!! cost wise was28 shipped to my door. i dont know if i got as raped or not but gotta pay to play! :biggrin: 

now i just have to get my ass in gear and build something for them to go on!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 25 2010, 04:03 PM~18660310
> *they have wicked customer srevice!!! i got mine 2 days after ordeing! both times! i have 3 sets of these now!!  nice looking wheels!!  cost wise was28 shipped to my door.  i dont know if i got as raped or not but gotta pay to play!  :biggrin:
> 
> now i just have to get my ass in gear and build something for them to go on!!
> *


3 sets eh.... lol im goin to mug ya for em next time i come out and visit :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

ya 3 sets! but i got 3 differant style of wheel!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 25 2010, 04:11 PM~18660335
> *ya 3 sets! but i got 3 differant style of wheel!
> *


I just checked the site, and they say 10 bucks a set... i really wanna get my hands on some tho


----------



## Linc

use to be 19 plus shipping... ive had mine for a while now...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 25 2010, 05:13 PM~18660342
> *I just checked the site, and they say 10 bucks a set... i really wanna get my hands on some tho
> *


Buy it now $5.95 a set.  

http://stores.ebay.com/Trevors-Toy-Box


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 25 2010, 05:59 PM~18660293
> *Sick  :biggrin:  what does a set of those cost ?
> *


They were $8.05 to my door.


----------



## Esoteric

it was a good take got the californian for 10 its rough but buildable








the prize find


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 26 2010, 01:04 PM~18664913
> *it was a good take got the californian for 10 its rough but buildable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the prize find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you stackin up them six foe's i see you can send me them porshe rims if you like lol :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

im building the targa stock it was a childhood dream car


----------



## DEUCES76

heres my weekend come-ups


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn..a 65 impy..i gotta look like a mofo to find one of those!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 26 2010, 10:29 PM~18667860
> *heres my weekend come-ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn you ronnie! you always got the fly shit! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

this isnt nothing wait til 2 weeks then u will see


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got a show coming up..so i should be able to score some type of 65 impy somewhere...damnit!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well I saw a lot of the so real things and been gettin stuff from Trevors toy box for a while. SO I decided to check in with him again and found these :biggrin: 











So I mocked them up on this  since wonderbread wanted the rims from it. 





















James I got them rims bro. I'll get them out to you this saturday when I send everything else.  PM me your addy.....


----------



## DEUCES76

bought all these kits for 5 dollars each dont ask none r *for sale or trade*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 2 2010, 04:13 PM~18718961
> *bought all these kits for 5 dollars each dont ask none r for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: How the fuck do you guys get so lucky and score a huge deal like that shit?

I cant even find a SINGLE model for 5 dollars, let alone 40 of them....


----------



## DEUCES76

my friend shop closed down all kits were 5 dollars each


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sucks to hear his shop shut down bro. I guess I need to move out to Cali, cause there sure aint a lot of model shops around here, like there are in CA and AZ!


----------



## DEUCES76

cali has some not alot there closein down cause the internet is takin there buisness and the ecomony is fucked


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I hear ya bro. All I pretty much have around me is a Hobby town that is JACKIN prices like crazy..... most models are starting at 22 there.... Although we have two smaller stores I try to visit mostly... Small Mom and Pops place that has decent prices. I would like to get my hands on them Kenworths you got but hell even on Ebay you're looking at close to a bill.... :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 04:38 PM~18719081
> *I hear ya bro. All I pretty much have around me is a Hobby town that is JACKIN prices like crazy..... most models are starting at 22 there.... Although we have two smaller stores I try to visit mostly... Small Mom and Pops place that has decent prices. I would like to get my hands on them Kenworths you got but hell even on Ebay you're looking at close to a bill.... :uh:
> *




i dont know where your looking for them kenworths, but i found one on eBay fairly cheap  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Kenworth-W900-M...=item1c12e9b2a0


i can get this one all day long at my hobby shop for 22, and the pete 359 for 18 lol


look around on ebay man, i find kits all the time for under 10 bills shipped to my door  pretty much the only ones ill buy, and the most ill go is 15, pretty much what i can get shit at my hobby shop for


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 2 2010, 03:13 PM~18718961
> *bought all these kits for 5 dollars each dont ask none r for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 whoa


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 2 2010, 03:13 PM~18718961
> *bought all these kits for 5 dollars each dont ask none r for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: thats whats up nice score bro.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 2 2010, 12:13 PM~18718961
> *bought all these kits for 5 dollars each dont ask none r for sale or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 NICE SCORE RONI


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no kiddin man!..im like droolin over here!! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

as for my finds, 62 impy vert, 65 lincoln conti kit, and 78 elco kit--all for less than $35 also bought 3 cans of testor laquer one shot @ $1.61 a piece.

78 elco is spoken for already.


----------



## Esoteric

got me a brief case for my models


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 2 2010, 06:42 PM~18720030
> *got me a brief case for my models
> *


thats bad ass...  when you get it all cut out for models post some pics..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 2 2010, 05:52 PM~18720419
> *thats bad ass...   when you get it all cut out for models post some pics..
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

I ain't came up on SHIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18720480
> *I ain't came up on SHIT!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you and me both T.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

u just dont know the right people...im wheelin & dealin offline as well..lol..my elco and my impy is gone now. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Got this one today at Kmart 15.99.....


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, I hit the jackpot today. I stopped into the LHS to pick up some paint and ended up getting the Revell 62 for only $16.99, HAD to be mismarked. And with that I got one of those Imex cases made for planes (big enough to put my Dime and 2 Rangers in) for $5. He said he'd been sitting on them for too long and wanted to get rid of them. He said he has another one and as soon as he goes through the stuff in the back and finds it he'll call me. Can't find my cam right now, but I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 01:29 PM~18719037
> *Sucks to hear his shop shut down bro. I guess I need to move out to Cali, cause there sure aint a lot of model shops around here, like there are in CA and AZ!
> *


 bring a woman if your not married..
Cali is a cold place.. to warm your Johnson! and expensive! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 26 2010, 07:41 PM~18667988
> *this isnt nothing wait til 2 weeks then u will see
> *


let us in! you must have more coming.. 
rev 58's....and amt 67's rev cadi's if you get anymore I will give $12 for each one 
shipped... lol then maybe i can stop hate'n on you cuz of your come up!


----------



## darkside customs

just got off of evilbay a datsun 510... finally found one at a decent price...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 5 2010, 11:23 AM~18741858
> *just got off of evilbay a datsun 510... finally found one at a decent price...
> *


I have one


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 5 2010, 11:12 AM~18741315
> *let us in! you must have more coming..
> rev 58's....and amt 67's  rev cadi's  if you get anymore I will give $12 for each one
> shipped...  lol then maybe i can stop hate'n on you cuz of your come up!
> *



haha, hydro..im all the way over here in GA..and i have an idea what he has lyin around.. :biggrin: ill promise ya, you'll lose count!


----------



## truscale

Got a few more Modelhaus kits for future builds.

76 Cad Coupe De Ville

















56 Lincoln Premiere


----------



## airbrushmaster

damn that lincoln is sick... the resin quality looks amazing...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 6 2010, 09:02 PM~18756301
> *Got a few more Modelhaus kits for future builds.
> 
> 76 Cad Coupe De Ville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56 Lincoln Premiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 7 2010, 12:02 AM~18756301
> *Got a few more Modelhaus kits for future builds.
> 
> 76 Cad Coupe De Ville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56 Lincoln Premiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the caddy worth the asking price?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 7 2010, 02:45 PM~18761485
> *is the caddy worth the asking price?
> *


 :yes: seen it in person its a pretty clean piece


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 7 2010, 02:45 PM~18761485
> *is the caddy worth the asking price?
> *


I've never got anything from Modelhaus that wasn't worth the price. Every model is well made .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 7 2010, 07:12 PM~18762080
> *I've never got anything from Modelhaus that wasn't worth the price. Every model is well made .
> *




dont they make the 4 door box caprice too :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 7 2010, 08:00 PM~18762405
> *dont they make the 4 door box caprice too :0
> *


 :yes: 85 BONES


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 5 2010, 12:55 PM~18742051
> *haha, hydro..im all the way over here in GA..and i have an idea what he has lyin around.. :biggrin:   ill promise ya, you'll lose count!
> *


:biggrin: DAMM....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...3#ht_2772wt_998 I WOULD NOT CALL THIS A COME UP,,BECAUSE OF THE PRICE..BUT ITS MINE NOW ANYWAY.. NOW ALL I NEED FOR THE IMPALA LINE UP IS A 71! KITS AND PROMOS FOR ME FROM NOW ON... EVERY RESIN THAT I HAVE WILL BE BUILT BY SOMEONE PROFESSIONAL, AND I WONT BE GETTING ANYMORE..AFTER SEEING THE WARPING 
OF MY 67 WAGON.. WITH THE EXCEPTION OF JEVRIES BIG BODY..I WILL BE HAPPY TO BUY THAT..BUT I KNOW I WONT BE THE ONE TO PUT IT TOGETHER.. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2010, 08:31 PM~18727627
> *Got this one today at Kmart 15.99.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I scored a total of 4 of them at my local K-Mart. But our price here was $18.99 each. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 8 2010, 04:06 AM~18765219
> *I scored a total of 4 of them at my local K-Mart. But our price here was $18.99 each. LOL
> *


Last time I was at Kmart in MI they were $15.99, haven't been to the Mart here yet.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 12:31 AM~18722078
> *u just dont know the right people...im wheelin & dealin offline as well..lol..my elco and my impy is gone now. :biggrin:
> *


I'm good; I got enough shit stashed that I can't complain too bad! I keep a vaulted stash


----------



## cobra98

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

around 1978 my bro pattrick had a real one like this lifted front and back, man that thing looked crazy all laided out,and even crazyer locked up ,8's in the front and 12's in the back on 5.20's !!wish i had a pic of it  going to be bad eric !! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Oct 8 2010, 06:13 PM~18768419
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammit Joe, you're an ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no kiddin..been lookin for that ford truck kit forever and a day now.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 8 2010, 06:54 PM~18768641
> *no kiddin..been lookin for that ford truck kit forever and a day now.
> *


That's the exact one I'm talkin about. LOL Although I'm sure I'll be getting that from him sometime soon. :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 8 2010, 04:01 PM~18768667
> *That's the exact one I'm talkin about. LOL Although I'm sure I'll be getting that from him sometime soon. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: Not these James...two more & I'll have an even dozen :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Oct 8 2010, 08:10 PM~18768976
> *:roflmao: Not these James...two more & I'll have an even dozen :biggrin:
> *


I knew I'd get a reply from ya on that. LOL A DOZEN????? You'll NEVER build that many in your lifetime. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

for a buck 50 couldnt pass it up


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 9 2010, 07:09 PM~18773950
> *for a buck 50 couldnt pass it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude thats totaly a wicked score !!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dman i saw that one today but wasnt too interested and didnt see the price..good score tho!!

heres what i managed to scoop up









and what i plan on doin with the 65


----------



## BiggC

Picked all these up today for $10. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 9 2010, 08:48 PM~18774786
> *Picked all these up today for $10.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn bro... thats a major come up right there for 10 bones...


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's some of the finds this week...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 9 2010, 11:03 PM~18774846
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn bro... thats a major come up right there for 10 bones...
> *


Yeah it was great deal.


----------



## DEUCES76

*my weekend come-ups dont ask none r forsale or trade*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

roni..your a damn plastic god..bastard! lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MY UP COME THIS WEEK END.....

COUPLE KITS










AN 80 MC AND 95 DUALLY


























75 GLASSHOUSE

















































AND THE BEST FOR LAST 74 GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 10 2010, 10:00 PM~18779560
> *MY UP COME THIS WEEK END.....
> 
> COUPLE KITS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN 80 MC AND 95 DUALLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE BEST FOR LAST 74 GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie , you did some good shoppin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I see you got that '74 you was talkin' 'bout ! :biggrin: 

good finds bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

AND THE BEST FOR LAST 74 GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: 

















[/quote]
best deal in the whole fuckin teledo show right here.. :biggrin: 
good thing ya beat me to t...lol...ill give ya 95 for it..lol....


----------



## phatras

He wasnt even ganna buy it. I had to talk him into it.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 9 2010, 08:48 PM~18774786
> *Picked all these up today for $10.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn where the fuck you guys be finding these deals at ?

nice comeup


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> AND THE BEST FOR LAST 74 GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


best deal in the whole fuckin teledo show right here.. :biggrin: 
good thing ya beat me to t...lol...ill give ya 95 for it..lol....
[/quote]
sold!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave: Frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 11 2010, 03:43 PM~18783927
> *:wave: Frank
> *


HEY JORGE :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

Got my 64 Caddy and Datsun pick up kits in the mail yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 9 2010, 05:09 PM~18773950
> *for a buck 50 couldnt pass it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree with *phat97yukon*, this is a score at 1.50

I bought one at not nearly as sweet a price for a scratch build project of a Cranemobile by Bay City Shovels

I'm about half way through it, but it's one of those set aside on the side of the bench right now


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Oct 15 2010, 05:25 PM~18822222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that RX7 kit is just fuckin weird on the chassis bro!...mine has a setup for a battery tray under it...like it couldve been some type of motorized wannabe... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 15 2010, 07:11 PM~18822931
> *that RX7 kit is just fuckin weird on the chassis bro!...mine has a setup for a battery tray under it...like it couldve been some type of motorized wannabe... :biggrin:
> *


i was a motorized kit


----------



## SlammdSonoma

was? so wheres the other parts that make it this motorized car? lol i was ready to bust ass on it til i saw the chassis & said..wtf?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 15 2010, 07:25 PM~18823032
> *was?  so wheres the other parts that make it this motorized car?  lol  i was ready to bust ass on it til i saw the chassis & said..wtf?
> *


yeah most old japanese kits came that way


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 8 2010, 04:22 PM~18768483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 1978 my bro pattrick had a real one like this lifted front and back, man that thing looked crazy all laided out,and even crazyer locked up ,8's in the front and 12's in the back on 5.20's !!wish i had a pic of it   going to be bad eric !! :biggrin:
> *


MAAAANN!!!!!! someone please tell me where i can find one of these please!!!! :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 15 2010, 09:49 PM~18824129
> *MAAAANN!!!!!! someone please tell me where i can find one of these please!!!! :0
> *


modelhaus


----------



## mademan




----------



## Bogyoke

very inexpensively scored this kit










then traded it,


for this kit


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well heres my pull...









:biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Got all of this today from a friend. All are complete .Traded a box of hot wheels. Going to sell more that he has and get what ever is left. Has some good stuff left .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 16 2010, 11:07 PM~18830485
> *Got all of this today  from a friend. All are complete .Traded a box of hot wheels. Going to sell more that he has and get what ever is left. Has some good stuff left .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a nice come up homie ! Have fun with 'em !


----------



## Esoteric

the raffle car i won the AB kit is my GFs









also a pre re call interceptor from japan


----------



## [email protected]

i want one of them mad max kits bad :0 



sick score bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got these two off of evil bay...

The first is this '66 Cadillac johan flat box for $60 (usually they go for anywhere from $70 - $150).












And one of my all time favorites, this johan Rebel Machine for just *$40 !*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 10:58 AM~18832240
> *Got these two off of evil bay...
> 
> The first is this '66 Cadillac johan flat box for $60 (usually they go for anywhere from $70 - $150).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my all time favorites, this johan Rebel Machine for just $40 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score Trend. Especially on the 66.


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## ElRafa

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 17 2010, 09:20 AM~18832324
> *Nice score Trend. Especially on the 66.
> *


no kidding! i got my 66 like that got 85.00 still sealed.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 10:58 AM~18832240
> *Got these two off of evil bay...
> 
> The first is this '66 Cadillac johan flat box for $60 (usually they go for anywhere from $70 - $150).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my all time favorites, this johan Rebel Machine for just $40 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea nice !!!! ebay is a real good place rite now for buyers, not so good for sellers :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

THANX FELLAS..........HERE'S MY LATEST ON MY CAPRICE/ IMPALA LINE-UP ...
FINALY GOT MY '72!

NOT THE BEST ONE OUT THERE BUT IT'S A GOOD START FOR WHAT I'LL BE DOIN' TO IT ! :biggrin: 

EBAY FIND $60...NOT TO BAD :dunno:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 20 2010, 04:06 PM~18862130
> *THANX FELLAS..........HERE'S MY LATEST ON MY CAPRICE/ IMPALA LINE-UP ...
> FINALY GOT MY '72!
> 
> NOT THE BEST ONE OUT THERE BUT IT'S A GOOD START FOR WHAT I'LL BE DOIN' TO IT ! :biggrin:
> 
> EBAY FIND $60...NOT TO BAD :dunno:
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 20 2010, 04:06 PM~18862130
> *THANX FELLAS..........HERE'S MY LATEST ON MY CAPRICE/ IMPALA LINE-UP ...
> FINALY GOT MY '72!
> 
> NOT THE BEST ONE OUT THERE BUT IT'S A GOOD START FOR WHAT I'LL BE DOIN' TO IT ! :biggrin:
> 
> EBAY FIND $60...NOT TO BAD :dunno:
> 
> *


hell yeah sweet scooop trend.. all great deals.. :biggrin: 
i must have not been home them days you won them....lol....


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 16 2010, 09:52 PM~18831076
> *also a pre re call interceptor from japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pre recall?  

That's a badass kit. Does any companies make the Ford Falcon from 'Mad Max'?
Before 'Road Warrior'


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 20 2010, 08:28 PM~18866006
> *pre recall?
> 
> That's a badass kit. Does any companies make the Ford Falcon from 'Mad Max'?
> Before 'Road Warrior'
> *


they recalled the car for some reason i dont notice shit between the 2 it had to do with licensing. not someone did make a resin kit to convert it to mad max 1 spec.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 20 2010, 06:59 PM~18863646
> *hell yeah sweet scooop trend.. all great deals.. :biggrin:
> i must have not been home them days you won them....lol....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just do me a favor bro , when you see a '73 don't scoop it up to fast! I'm still needin' that one ! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 20 2010, 10:50 PM~18866266
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Just do me a favor bro , when you see a '73 don't scoop it up to fast! I'm still needin' that one !  :biggrin:
> *


73 impala?? i think i got one for ya...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 21 2010, 08:14 AM~18868832
> *73 impala?? i think i got one for ya...
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: .............!


----------



## 1942aerosedan




----------



## rollindeep408

i picked up all this for 3o og steve got me the 510


----------



## Siim123




----------



## ghettoluxury

This showed up yesterday.








Thanks TWINN!!


----------



## 1942aerosedan

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Oct 22 2010, 07:23 PM~18884210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dually for sale make me an offer.


----------



## Esoteric

i worked the make and take at i hobby and got all of this for free, ill be posting the info for the airbrush later its a 30$ airbrush china shit but well made china shit. TCP GLOBAL has the airbrush its a iwata knockoff

























i also got to see the revell cutlass on my hands i dont think anyone here wouldve wanted it  or if the did you wouldnt hear the endless bitching about it


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 24 2010, 08:25 PM~18896287
> *i worked the make and take at i hobby and got all of this for free, ill be posting the info for the airbrush later its a 30$ airbrush china shit but well made china shit. TCP GLOBAL has the airbrush its a iwata knockoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also got to see the revell cutlass on my hands i dont think anyone here wouldve wanted it   or if the did you wouldnt hear the endless bitching about it
> *


What are the yellow bagged kits?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 24 2010, 07:55 PM~18897219
> *What are the yellow bagged kits?
> *


69 camaro snap tites i worked the make and take


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just bought a 59 Ford Retractable kit. New sealed and good in price...can expect a few more shortly.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 24 2010, 08:55 PM~18897219
> *What are the yellow bagged kits?
> *


whats the deal on the cutty is it that bad bro!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 27 2010, 07:45 PM~18926402
> *whats the deal on the cutty is it that bad bro!!!!!! :dunno:
> *


no stock interior, 1 piece engine molded to interior, body was flat on the sides and the front clip looked like maisto tooled it. to make a decent cutty they would have to make a whole new tool.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 20 2010, 08:50 PM~18866266
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Just do me a favor bro , when you see a '73 don't scoop it up to fast! I'm still needin' that one !  :biggrin:
> *


that is an ideal come up on 66 cadi.. i all but gave up on finding one under$80
vert or hard top... somebody just got at me the other day with a 73 good condition
for about $55 that $30 cheaper than i think its worth...I will have his name in a second.








Trendsetta! It was ( behind the eightball) who had a clean 73 for sale!
it might still be around if you want it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 27 2010, 08:00 PM~18926594
> *no stock interior, 1 piece engine molded to interior, body was flat on the sides and the front clip looked like maisto tooled it. to make a decent cutty they would have to make a whole new tool.
> *


picsssss!?!?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 28 2010, 05:13 PM~18934102
> *picsssss!?!?
> *


nah dude wasnt even supposed to have it there he did it as a favor for letting him use my truck to move some stuff to revell


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 28 2010, 05:19 PM~18934166
> *nah dude wasnt even supposed to have it there he did it as a favor for letting him use my truck to move some stuff to revell
> *


aah c'mon , i know you didnt see one without grabbing at least one pic  how did dude have it?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 28 2010, 06:16 PM~18934609
> *aah c'mon , i know you didnt see one without grabbing at least one pic  how did dude have it?
> *


nope, he works for revell


----------



## Bogyoke

week ending 10-30-10

Out of Austria are the CUCV M1008 and M1009 in resin and multi media kits





























1/35 scale military, I love it


----------



## BODINE

thats nice


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 29 2010, 06:23 PM~18943246
> *week ending 10-30-10
> 
> Out of Austria are the CUCV M1008 and M1009 in resin and multi media kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/35 scale military, I love it
> *


where can i find the 1/32 blazer and truck?! promos or they're out?! :0


----------



## Bogyoke

They're not promos but multi media kits and are in production and available for order from (minimanfactory.com). The casting is super clean and includes all the extra detailing parts in white metal and PE and clear head lights

I'm stoked!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 30 2010, 10:42 AM~18947096
> *They're not promos but multi media kits and are in production and available for order from (minimanfactory.com). The casting is super clean and includes all the extra detailing parts in white metal and PE and clear head lights
> 
> I'm stoked!
> *


efin sweet!!! i hit the web page....but how much is 75 euros in american $!? :happysad:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2010, 11:02 PM~18955500
> *efin sweet!!! i hit the web page....but how much is 75 euros in american $!? :happysad:
> *


Euro=$1.40
Give or take depending on the current exchange rate.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2010, 08:02 PM~18955500
> *efin sweet!!! i hit the web page....but how much is 75 euros in american $!? :happysad:
> *


100$ give or take


----------



## Bogyoke

that's about right. These are not cheapees, and after a live eyeball inspection, they are worth every USD.

but like Esoteric wrote, depends on the intl. exchange rate the day you click purchase.

I already plan to scratch build a Utility Box Truck Bed for the pick-up


----------



## ghettoluxury

Ebay find $9 +Shipping


----------



## 06150xlt

Free! why not? ... I think it will look great body dropped :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:uh: lol :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

tin tin tink tin tinnn


----------



## BiggC

I got these 3 kits and the engine for $10. :0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 3 2010, 01:23 AM~18973186
> *I got these 3 kits and the engine for $10.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 3 2010, 01:23 AM~18973186
> *I got these 3 kits and the engine for $10.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good finds bro !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 2 2010, 11:23 PM~18973186
> *I got these 3 kits and the engine for $10.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got that Barris kit..lol thats what my green car turned out from.  nice grab tho!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 2 2010, 10:23 PM~18973186
> *I got these 3 kits and the engine for $10.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take the Rivi and the Z...


----------



## Esoteric

scored a murphmobile


----------



## 06150xlt

Here's all I got at the show... Plane was a raffle drawing... I got 1-$1 ticket :biggrin: 
and got the Jeep and the Burban for $5 each :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 6 2010, 04:19 PM~19002665
> *scored a murphmobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does want......


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X2..nice score!

All i got was a VTS


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 6 2010, 08:27 PM~19004306
> *does want......
> *


whats gonna happen to it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell yeah..thats what i'd do..or stretch it out like the limo'd version in movie 2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 6 2010, 08:54 PM~19004533
> *whats gonna happen to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same reason i want one....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 2 2010, 11:23 PM~18973186
> *I got these 3 kits and the engine for $10.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i need to find deals like this


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 2 2010, 03:26 PM~18969211
> *tin tin tink tin tinnn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



english?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 09:43 PM~19004957
> *english?
> *


Kosutte Gin San

havent used it yet but will once the vipers gets slightly assembled


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 6 2010, 06:19 PM~19002665
> *scored a murphmobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thatd look pretty badass as a pro touring


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 7 2010, 12:11 AM~19005762
> *thatd look pretty badass as a pro touring
> *


seen some pictures of one but im more deadset in owning the murphmobile


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 6 2010, 09:54 PM~19004533
> *whats gonna happen to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

68 HARD TOP IS NEW TO THE COLLECTION.. I CANT SEEM TO COME UP ON
A 65-69 COUPS FOR UNDER $70 BUCKS...THERE OUT THERE BUT I KEEP MISSING THEM... BUT THIS SHOULD BE COOL FOR NOW..?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 03:52 PM~19008648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 HARD TOP IS NEW TO THE COLLECTION.. I CANT SEEM TO COME UP ON
> A 65-69 COUPS FOR UNDER $70 BUCKS...THERE OUT THERE BUT I KEEP MISSING THEM... BUT THIS SHOULD BE COOL FOR NOW..?
> *


sweet find bro... some of these cost some coin...trust me i know..lol..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 7 2010, 02:06 PM~19008769
> *sweet find bro... some of these cost some coin...trust me i know..lol..
> *


i know you know... you almost slipped up and let me get that vert off of you with like 2 promos for like nothing....( then you got a sudden attack of common since)
and was like (oh hell no) sorry Hydro......Lmao... I know how it go's loved one...
a collector cant be mad at another one of his own kind....say's the wise but 
foolish Hydro/Fraise...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 05:43 PM~19009297
> *i know you know... you almost slipped up and let me get that vert off of you with like 2 promos for like nothing....( then you got a sudden attack of common since)
> and was like (oh hell no) sorry Hydro......Lmao... I know how it go's loved one...
> a collector cant be mad at another one of his own kind....say's the wise but
> foolish Hydro/Fraise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 7 2010, 03:47 PM~19009318
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's what I got this weekend...


----------



## EVIL C

Very nice find mazdat


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 7 2010, 10:10 PM~19011698
> *Here's what I got this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: ... O.K. , I'm officially jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good find !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Nov 8 2010, 03:59 AM~19014263-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice find mazdat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Evil!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Nov 8 2010, 05:03 AM~19014400
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ... O.K. , I'm officially jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good find !
> *



It could be easily be yours...for the right price


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 7 2010, 10:10 PM~19011698
> *Here's what I got this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if this is the same one i was bidding on off ebay you paid some coin for this bitch!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 8 2010, 08:10 AM~19015097
> *if this is the same one i was bidding on  off ebay you paid some coin for this bitch!
> *


Where you bidding on it too? I can't tell who's bidding on it unfortunately, yeah, I paid some for it..well worth it though


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 8 2010, 10:57 AM~19015018
> *Thanx Evil!!
> It could be easily be yours...for the right price
> *



What you got in mind ?







............... PM a fella


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 7 2010, 08:10 PM~19011698
> *Here's what I got this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got 3 HT's , i need me a vert....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 8 2010, 07:04 PM~19018799
> *i got 3 HT's , i need me a vert....
> *


cut one up!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 7 2010, 09:10 PM~19011698
> *Here's what I got this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that shit is super clean


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 8 2010, 07:04 PM~19018799
> *i got 3 HT's , i need me a vert....
> *


I call BULLSHIT ! But ME ! I have 3 and proof !


----------



## phatras

> I call BULLSHIT ! But ME ! I have 3 and proof !
> 
> you have nothing..lol.. HES ALIVE. twinns be keeping ya busy huh.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2010, 10:09 PM~19022377
> *I  call  BULLSHIT !    But  ME  !  I  have    3  and  proof !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Mini!!! I had a hardtop years ago...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2010, 11:09 PM~19022377
> *I  call  BULLSHIT !    But  ME  !  I  have    3  and  proof !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always wanted one but im gonna have to settle for the MCW resin


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 8 2010, 05:04 PM~19018799
> *i got 3 HT's , i need me a vert....
> *


 (Newbie collector) (room 101)rule 1. recognize rolex's when you see them.. 
and learn to hang on to them!















I cut the the trunk and the hood open on this one, while in the doctors office..
then another day in a different office I started to cut the doors open...while the interior cage is still in the car..i got most of the passenger door.. cut..but then my cahonez started to shrink down to raisin size..and i stopped... I am not comfortable with cutting doors....



































If its a car I really like? I will always try to have at least 3 for my personal possession...even if I was a better builder? I still need more than one to be satisfied..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Heck, I can't even get one ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> Heck, I can't even get one ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I feel ya bro I had one and had to give it up due to being ripped off on here by kjkj :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 9 2010, 01:13 PM~19026153
> *(Newbie collector) (room 101)rule 1. recognize rolex's when you see them..
> and learn to hang on to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the the trunk and the hood open on this one, while in the doctors office..
> then another day in a different office I started to cut the doors open...while the interior  cage is still in the car..i got most of the passenger door.. cut..but then my cahonez started to shrink down to raisin size..and i stopped... I am not comfortable with cutting doors....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its a car I really like? I will always try to have at least 3 for my personal possession...even if I was a better builder? I still need more than one to be satisfied..
> *


Yep I always have at least 2 if not 3 of my faveorite kits on hand ....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 9 2010, 01:52 PM~19026452
> *Heck, I can't even get one !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you seen the MCM 69 the car is crisp cant even tell its resin


----------



## Hydrohype

> Heck, I can't even get one ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I feel ya bro I had one and had to give it up due to being ripped off on here by kjkj :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> (WHICH BRINGS US TO RULE #2)
> 
> kEEP YOUR NOSE CLEAN, TRY TO BE FAIR AND HONEST IN ALL TRANSACTIONS...
> 
> ITS A HOBBY,,,(BUILDING OR COLLECTING) BUT IT IS NOT A FREE RIDE. IT COST ALL OF US.. TIME AND MONEY... IT IS BETTER TO TELL SOMEONE NO, AND KEEP THE BRIDGE BEHIND YOU...THEN TO STRETCH YOURSELF TO THIN, AND NOT BE ABLE TO
> DELIVER... :uh: i DONT WANT TO BE ON EITHER SIDE OF A BAD TRADER ISSUE..
> IT JUST SOUR'S MY FAITH..
> 
> (JUST THOUGHT ABOUT IT) RULE 1 SHOULD BE #2 AND VISA VERSA!
Click to expand...


----------



## cobra98

:biggrin: 










And a couple re-builders


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Nov 9 2010, 06:39 PM~19027301
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple re-builders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Joe, where you gettin these hookups at????????? :wow:


----------



## mademan

just scored a 68 coupe deville, and a 69 coupe deville! both are painted and assembled, but not bad at all, complete with decent chrome!!

Ill try to get pics up later. now I have to wait for them to get here. I wana build a replica of "VooDoo Lounge" with the 68


----------



## mademan

68








69


----------



## modelsbyroni

SWEET.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 10 2010, 07:04 PM~19036250
> *SWEET.
> *


hell yeah x1000 im watchin one of these on e-bay.. :happysad:


----------



## mademan

He had them listed once before and they ran out without a bid with a 99.00 BIN. but spelled them CADDILLAC, he did again this time, but they showed up in my similar items bar.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 10 2010, 08:03 PM~19036764
> *He had them listed once before and they ran out without a bid with a 99.00 BIN. but spelled them CADDILLAC, he did again this time, but they showed up in my similar items bar.
> *


sweet!!! great score..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 10 2010, 08:08 PM~19036810
> *sweet!!! great score..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 10 2010, 03:47 PM~19036129
> *
> 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO what are your plans for this one? :wow:


----------



## jimbo

Nothin stupid rare or anything like that just a good ol classic Chevy rag from a good friend of mine. Much MUCH thanks Markie...


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SlammdSonoma

while at the show in Atl. i snagged a 75 cutty promo.. a johan snap kit of the same 75 cutty. and nearly $200 worth of other stuff..i know rick got like $50 of it haha


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 9 2010, 03:19 PM~19027167
> *(WHICH BRINGS US TO RULE #2)
> 
> kEEP YOUR NOSE CLEAN,  TRY TO BE FAIR AND HONEST IN ALL TRANSACTIONS...
> 
> ITS A HOBBY,,,(BUILDING OR COLLECTING) BUT IT IS NOT A FREE RIDE. IT COST ALL OF US.. TIME AND MONEY...  IT IS BETTER TO TELL SOMEONE NO, AND KEEP THE BRIDGE BEHIND YOU...THEN TO STRETCH YOURSELF TO THIN, AND NOT BE ABLE TO
> DELIVER...  :uh:  i DONT WANT TO BE ON EITHER SIDE OF A BAD TRADER ISSUE..
> IT JUST SOUR'S  MY FAITH..
> 
> (JUST THOUGHT ABOUT IT) RULE 1 SHOULD BE #2 AND VISA VERSA!
> *


 x2 worth repeating!


----------



## cobra98




----------



## truscale

Just got these in the mail today from a friend for future projects.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 15 2010, 07:22 PM~19077378
> *Just got these in the mail today from a friend for future projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice score Truscale!!!! The good thing about these cars right here is that you can use the 59 and 60 Impala as donor cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Nov 15 2010, 02:35 PM~19074095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love the hauler..


----------



## crxlowrider

I'd love to have that hauler LOL


----------



## joeycutlass

http://cgi.ebay.com/80S-CUTLASS-RESIN-BODY...=item27b689535b


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Nov 16 2010, 03:16 AM~19080210
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/80S-CUTLASS-RESIN-BODY...=item27b689535b
> *


ive seen that one before.. :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

makin a replica of my first whip


----------



## Hydrohype

Man I was in the bay, pretending not to sweat it. trying to act like I was'nt 
preoccupied with the clock.. I made pancake's trying not to look at the monitor 
(trying to kill time).. and then I ended bidding against myself, walked away owning it
at $80.... now watch someone find one for $40... but i am done with my cadi search
Now...
cant get the picture to load.. I got a johan 66 cadi coup hard top..


----------



## darkside customs

My latest score...


----------



## phatras

For the first time in a while i actually got some loot at a show..









Got another monte promo but when we packing up it fell on the ground and shattered.. lol..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 21 2010, 05:50 PM~19125953
> *Man I was in the bay, pretending not to sweat it. trying to act like I was'nt
> preoccupied with the clock..  I made pancake's trying not to look at the monitor
> (trying to kill time).. and then I ended bidding against myself, walked away owning it
> at $80.... now watch someone find one for $40... but i am done with my cadi search
> Now...
> cant get the picture to load.. I got a johan 66 cadi coup hard top..
> *


i told you this hobby is worse then crack! :420:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 22 2010, 09:30 AM~19131192
> *For the first time in a while i actually got some loot at a show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another monte promo but when we packing up it fell on the ground and shattered.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first time ya made some loot huh..thats funny.. :biggrin: all them goodies im sure you do just fine at every show  
sweet finds. like that blazer an hauler too...sucks about the monte thuogh :happysad:


----------



## phatras

no first time at a show ive actually bought a bunch of loot aka goodies.. I usually come home with next to nothing from shows.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 22 2010, 10:48 AM~19131565
> *no first time at a show ive actually bought a bunch of loot aka goodies.. I usually come home with next to nothing from shows.
> *


wow...thats crazy..see i couldnt run your bizz. at shows all the money id be makin i would blow it all that every show :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 22 2010, 06:30 AM~19131192
> *For the first time in a while i actually got some loot at a show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another monte promo but when we packing up it fell on the ground and shattered.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If that Monte is a 78, I'll take it, I need the headlights off of it, and I'll take the Datsun pickup if you want to sell it


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 22 2010, 06:30 AM~19131192
> *For the first time in a while i actually got some loot at a show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another monte promo but when we packing up it fell on the ground and shattered.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you Rick..... Nice score on the Datsun and Courier


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19152359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: NICE FIND JORGE!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 24 2010, 11:32 AM~19153218
> *:wave:  :thumbsup: NICE FIND JORGE!!
> *


Thanx Frank!!! I'm broke now


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19152359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh hell yeah!! sweet finds..hope ya got a good deal on them.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 11:41 AM~19153302
> *oh hell yeah!! sweet finds..hope ya got a good deal on them.. :biggrin:
> *


I think I did


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19152359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEEEEEET score homie ! 

I'm workin on a '72 as I type ! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 12:02 PM~19153443
> *SWEEEEEET score homie !
> 
> I'm workin on a '72 as I type !  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Trend!!!! Post pics of your 72


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this 69 caddy in the mail today!! needs glass an now it will need interior an a front bumper..lol..
















stole the parts to build this one..








ill get new crome from modelhause for the 2 door..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Nov 24 2010, 03:20 PM~19153586-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Trend!!!! Post pics of your 72
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comin' real soon ! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 12:59 PM~19168616
> *got this 69 caddy in the mail today!! needs glass an now it will need interior an a front bumper..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stole the parts to build this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get new crome from modelhause for the 2 door..
> *


Good score bro ! I know you gonna do that Caddy proper !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i woke up to a new 500 gig external hard drive today! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 12:00 PM~19168954
> *i woke up to a new 500 gig external hard drive today! :biggrin:
> *


500gig is so two weeks ago lol, congrats


----------



## chris mineer

got these for 10.00 and they are new


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 10:59 AM~19168616
> *got this 69 caddy in the mail today!! needs glass an now it will need interior an a front bumper..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stole the parts to build this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get new crome from modelhause for the 2 door..
> *


that 4 door would be a good beater drive by vehicle, like that junk bucket they used in menace II society! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19152359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find!! My grandmother had the 1:1 of this car!! I hope to find this one for myself one day.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 01:59 PM~19168616
> *got this 69 caddy in the mail today!! needs glass an now it will need interior an a front bumper..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stole the parts to build this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get new crome from modelhause for the 2 door..
> *




Damn, I've been tryin to score a model like this for MONTHS! I need a 69 or 70!!! Grrrr  

but nice score :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 27 2010, 08:30 PM~19178546
> *got these for 10.00 and they are new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one of them HD trucks its a nice kit i wish i could find more


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 27 2010, 07:53 PM~19178683
> *Nice find!! My grandmother had the 1:1 of this car!! I hope to find this one for myself one day.
> *


Thanx Tonioseven!!! My dad rest in peace, had the 1:1 also, same green but with a black vinyl top, cragars and dark green pinstripes around the door handles, hood and trunk


----------



## Ohio Chad

Mudders:










Mock Up:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 26 2010, 12:17 PM~19169047
> *500gig is so two weeks ago lol, congrats
> *


shit for what my unc gave for it , i was surprised, walmart had them on that black friday bullshit, so he snatched it up for the 40, came home and slapped me in the head with it.... and seeings how my computer has only a 120 in it , i have a shitton more storage now.... :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 28 2010, 12:07 AM~19179353
> *Mudders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 10:59 PM~19178734
> *Damn, I've been tryin to score a model like this for MONTHS!  I need a 69 or 70!!!  Grrrr
> 
> but nice score :biggrin:
> *


i got the 4 door for like 5 bucks an 4 bucks to ship....it was an old remote controll..ive never seen a 69 4-door deville...(model) so i had to have it..ill add this to my durango that ive also never seen in a model.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this in the mail today thanks mini..i will add this to my l.i.l. collection.
















it should look nice next to this one :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

i want a couple corvairs in my collection.. 
one will have a motor in the front with rear wheel drive, 
(65 impala motor and trans) slammed with oval tires..
the other covair will be a vert lowrider with the pumps and dumps and batterys in the front and the motor in the back,,
I got the 68 parts car off of ebay and Mazdat gave me this clean ass 66 corvair
parts car.. so almost have enough for the first one...
and yea the Cadi came today..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 12:49 AM~19198289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want a couple corvairs in my collection..
> one will have a motor in the front with rear wheel drive,
> (65 impala motor and trans) slammed with oval tires..
> the other covair will be a vert lowrider with the pumps and dumps and batterys in the front and the motor in the back,,
> I got the 68 parts car off of ebay and Mazdat gave me this clean ass 66 corvair
> parts car.. so almost have enough for the first one...
> and yea the Cadi came today..
> *


Hey Hydro, can I have that Caddy?? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 03:49 AM~19198289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want a couple corvairs in my collection..
> one will have a motor in the front with rear wheel drive,
> (65 impala motor and trans) slammed with oval tires..
> the other covair will be a vert lowrider with the pumps and dumps and batterys in the front and the motor in the back,,
> I got the 68 parts car off of ebay and Mazdat gave me this clean ass 66 corvair
> parts car.. so almost have enough for the first one...
> and yea the Cadi came today..
> *


how much was the caddy box....lol... wheres the caddy at???
save some for me... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 09:08 AM~19199650
> *Hey Hydro, can I have that Caddy?? :biggrin:
> *


what if I said I was just trying to floss, with an empty box? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 08:14 AM~19199696
> *what if I said I was just trying to floss, with an empty box? :biggrin:
> *


I don't think so  :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 24 2010, 09:45 AM~19152359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got these in the mail a couple of days ago, 3 more coming.... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 11:37 AM~19199880
> *I got these in the mail a couple of days ago, 3 more coming.... :biggrin:
> *


Modelhaus needs to cast the '71 - '74 Impala's !

Or AMT needs to re-issue them !

... or better yet Revell needs to make one of them !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 09:35 AM~19200325
> *Modelhaus needs to cast the '71 - '74 Impala's !
> 
> Or AMT needs to re-issue them  !
> 
> ... or better yet Revell needs to make one of them !!!!!!!!!
> *


You never know, they may...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 10:35 AM~19200325
> *Modelhaus needs to cast the '71 - '74 Impala's !
> 
> Or AMT needs to re-issue them  !
> 
> ... or better yet Revell needs to make one of them !!!!!!!!!
> *


amt might theyre under new ownership all we have to do is organize 2 or 3 builders wanting a car wont do much after all theyre reissuing the custom pacer which could lead to a stock one in the future im getting it to restore mine. AMT could retool a new 71-74 body, trim and interior and use the 76 frame and engine and suspension since it was basically the same for a few years

revell rep told me the car isnt marketable  

what everyone should is organize bust out a formal petition then let revell or amt know. my club did it back in the day to get a 53 corvette model


----------



## Hydrohype

MY LOSS COULD BE SOMEBODY ELSE'S GAIN! 
Gentlemen, i lost the hood and the front bumper to this never b4 painted 73 caprice..
I searched high and low, all over my apartment this morining.. to know avail.
box after box, parts bag after parts bag. and came back empty! :uh: 

It should be no secret that i will pay for model work faster than a drunken
millionaire in a Bangkok brothel! :cheesy: 
I want to trade this handicapped 73, for a paint job...
(that means paint, interior detail, foil and clear) A glasshouse hood can be formed to fit a 73! I feal like an idiot, who loose's the hood and bumper to a Rolex?
(hydro thats who)lol... Anyway, The way I see it? Tonioseven Get's first crack at 
this car. because I know he wants a 73! he does great work. and a few month's 
back. He offered me a paint job for free,, because thats how cool he is! 
the body is absolutely clean, never painted.. and no damage..I still hope to find the missing parts.. I have a habit of finding things when I am not looking for them!
Toni? if your to busy or you dont want this (almost rolex)? I understand. 
This could be good for somebody's collection..
Roll call!



































P.S. YES I SAID BANGKOK BROTHEL,, :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 11:03 AM~19201028
> *MY LOSS COULD BE SOMEBODY ELSE'S GAIN!
> Gentlemen, i lost the hood and the front bumper to this never b4 painted 73 caprice..
> I searched high and low, all over my apartment this morining.. to know avail.
> box after box, parts bag after parts bag. and came back empty!  :uh:
> 
> It should be no secret that i will pay for model work faster than a drunken
> millionaire in a Bangkok brothel! :cheesy:
> I want to trade this handicapped 73, for a paint job...
> (that means paint, interior detail, foil and clear) A glasshouse  hood can be formed to fit a 73!  I feal like an idiot, who loose's the hood and bumper to a Rolex?
> (hydro thats who)lol...  Anyway, The way I see it? Tonioseven Get's first crack at
> this car. because I know he wants a 73! he does great work. and a few month's
> back.  He offered me a paint job for free,, because thats how cool he is!
> the body is absolutely clean, never painted.. and no damage..I still hope to find the missing parts..  I have a habit of finding things when I am not looking for them!
> Toni? if your to busy or you dont want this (almost rolex)? I understand.
> This could be good for somebody's collection..
> Roll call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. YES I SAID BANGKOK BROTHEL,, :wow:
> *



I have a 76 Caprice hood !!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 12:56 PM~19201369
> *I have a 76 Caprice hood !!!
> *


thanks Maz...i got a 76 hood.. it's close but not perfect.. someone would have to 
have some body work skills to mold and shape it to fit right,,


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 12:02 PM~19201406
> *thanks Maz...i got a 76 hood.. it's close but not perfect..  someone would have to
> have some body work skills to mold and shape it to fit right,,
> *


You can do it Hydro!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 01:13 PM~19201478
> *You can do it Hydro!!!
> *


your a good dude MAZ! when it comes to external body mods?
i am absolutely outside my comfort zone,, Im not saying i could not pull it off?
Im saying that the end result will most likely be something that dont look to good.
for me its (collector first, builder second) my heart is not into bringing this back
to life.. I got it complete, and now i dropped the ball and lost some parts.. :happysad: 
to a car that i had no intention of starting until late 2011, Id rather pass the buck and get a pro/paint job in return.. i have not tuched anything but my keyboard in a few weeks.. but I have been heavy in negotiations contracted work for my collection for most of this year.. I got some of the baddest Mo fo's on layitlow doing stuff for me as we speak, 7 cars out there now! my thread is going to be on fire in 2011.. :biggrin: 
and now (i might be lucky enough to get a tonioseven paint..?)

Dont get to comfortable Mr.She devil rivi man..lol.. i am going to get you to do some work too!...wait and see!

P.S. to all of those who are doing some work for me? 
I will be totally committed to completing each and every build with extreme 
gratitude and enthusiasm.. So hurry up and lay down them pretty colors for your boy! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
lol.... :biggrin: thank you thank you thank you...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 02:03 PM~19201028
> *MY LOSS COULD BE SOMEBODY ELSE'S GAIN!
> Gentlemen, i lost the hood and the front bumper to this never b4 painted 73 caprice..
> I searched high and low, all over my apartment this morining.. to know avail.
> box after box, parts bag after parts bag. and came back empty!  :uh:
> 
> It should be no secret that i will pay for model work faster than a drunken
> millionaire in a Bangkok brothel! :cheesy:
> I want to trade this handicapped 73, for a paint job...
> (that means paint, interior detail, foil and clear) A glasshouse  hood can be formed to fit a 73!  I feal like an idiot, who loose's the hood and bumper to a Rolex?
> (hydro thats who)lol...  Anyway, The way I see it? Tonioseven Get's first crack at
> this car. because I know he wants a 73! he does great work. and a few month's
> back.  He offered me a paint job for free,, because thats how cool he is!
> the body is absolutely clean, never painted.. and no damage..I still hope to find the missing parts..  I have a habit of finding things when I am not looking for them!
> Toni? if your to busy or you dont want this (almost rolex)? I understand.
> This could be good for somebody's collection..
> Roll call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. YES I SAID BANGKOK BROTHEL,, :wow:
> *


SEND IT MY WAY!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 30 2010, 02:02 PM~19201862
> *SEND IT MY WAY!!!!
> *


 Speak of the Devil! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
My buddy! I love it when a plan comes together! it's your ball game now big T.
we will iron out the details when I get back this evening..
(man I am hooked on this site..)


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 01:01 PM~19201856
> *your a good dude MAZ! when it comes to external body mods?
> i am absolutely outside my comfort zone,, Im not saying i could not pull it off?
> Im saying that the end result will most likely be something that dont look to good.
> for me its (collector first, builder second) my heart is not into bringing this back
> to life.. I got it complete, and now i dropped the ball and lost some parts.. :happysad:
> to a car that i had no intention of starting until late 2011, Id rather pass the buck and get a pro/paint job in return.. i have not tuched anything but my keyboard in a few weeks.. but I have been heavy in negotiations contracted work for my collection for most of this year.. I got some of the baddest Mo fo's on layitlow doing stuff for me as we speak, 7 cars out there now!  my thread is going to be on fire in 2011.. :biggrin:
> and now (i might be lucky enough to get a tonioseven  paint..?)
> 
> Dont get to comfortable Mr.She devil rivi man..lol.. i am going to get you to do some work too!...wait and see!
> 
> P.S. to all of those who are doing some work for me?
> I will be totally committed to completing  each and every build with extreme
> gratitude and enthusiasm..  So hurry up and lay down them pretty colors for your boy! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lol.... :biggrin: thank you thank you thank you...
> *



I'll take that 73 off your hands Hydro :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 02:53 PM~19202331
> *I'll take that 73 off your hands Hydro :biggrin:
> *


 I thought you wanted the empty box for the 66? :biggrin: just kidding..

I thought i had to leave? but now I dont, so now I am going to mock up a lil something for MAZDAT. i know i should be building something right now..
but i am just fartin around.. having fun a doing a couple of deals..

I got something you might like..but its going to take me few minutes to get the bottom 
off,,(no ****) lol..the body is very clean,,but the frame is a complete glue bomb..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 02:13 PM~19202507
> *I thought you wanted the empty box for the 66?  :biggrin:  just kidding..
> 
> I thought i had to leave? but now I dont, so now I am going to mock up a lil something for MAZDAT. i know i should be building something right now..
> but i am just fartin around.. having fun a doing a couple of deals..
> 
> I got something you might like..but its going to take me few minutes to get the bottom
> off,,(no ****) lol..the body is very clean,,but the frame is a complete glue bomb..
> *


Show me watcha got (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 03:22 PM~19202578
> *Show me watcha got (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I make it to easy for you guys to make me laugh!
but I aint complaining!..
bamm..


























i am going to need two more sets of these rims and tires,,,,


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 02:36 PM~19202691
> *:biggrin:  I make it to easy for you guys to make me laugh!
> but I aint complaining!..
> bamm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am going to need two more sets of these rims and tires,,,,
> *



Dammmm


----------



## mademan




----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 2 2010, 10:54 PM~19224428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ... really like that middle set...too bad they are only 18's nice score tho!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 2 2010, 09:56 PM~19224458
> *damn ... really like that middle set...too bad they are only 18's nice score tho!
> *


theyre also not chrome i bought 6 sets :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

what year is the red one? 65??


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 2 2010, 09:14 PM~19224647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what year is the red one? 65??
> *



I think thats the one you are looking for...a 69


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 3 2010, 12:16 AM~19224673
> *I think thats the one you are looking for...
> *


not sure cant really see the plate looks like 65 or 69.. :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 2 2010, 10:20 PM~19224730
> *not sure cant really see the plate looks like 65 or 69.. :happysad:
> *


 six nine. mademan got two more nice ones..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 3 2010, 12:29 AM~19224845
> *six nine.  mademan got two more nice ones..
> *


 :wow: hey made if that 69 is for sale lmk...


----------



## Hydrohype

got my wheels for a 2011 drag build!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:angry: i want one of them 60s deville lac! lol any year from the 60s


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2010, 09:43 AM~19227143
> *:angry:  i want one of them 60s deville lac! lol any year from the 60s
> *


i know you do!! ive been keeping an eye out for ya on e-bay..i got like 10 on watch...hopefully i can score one or two for ya.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 07:46 AM~19227512
> *i know you do!! ive been keeping an eye out for ya on e-bay..i got like 10 on watch...hopefully i can score one or two for ya.
> *


Those are the same 10 I'm watching


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2010, 08:43 AM~19227143
> *:angry:  i want one of them 60s deville lac! lol any year from the 60s
> *


For DeVilles I've got:
63vert
64 2door, and vert
65 vert
66 2door, vert, ambulance, hearse
67 vert
68 2door, vert
69 2door
70 2door(resin....junk)
77 ,2door,4door
78 2door
79 2door


----------



## PINK86REGAL

daamn mazdat leave some for the broke fellas! lol mademan thanx for showin off how many lacs u got!! :biggrin: i want a 60's... and a HT not to much interested in a vert


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2010, 09:24 AM~19227839
> *For DeVilles I've got:
> 63vert
> 64 2door, and vert
> 65 vert
> 66 2door, vert, ambulance, hearse
> 67 vert
> 68 2door, vert
> 69 2door
> 70 2door(resin....junk)
> 77 ,2door,4door
> 78 2door
> 79 2door
> *


 Mine: 64 vert going to Maz
66 johan vert new.
68 jahan vert new.
68 2dr ht. promo near mint.
77 coup at least two.
78 coup three count 
79 coup four count.
resin big body...for sale...
resin 2 dr vert big body..
90 four door thanks 2 Dj Roy. 
90 2 door vert... thanks to Pancho
90 4 door resin...
90 revel 2 door..
90 revel 2 door parts car..
I am supposed to be finishing the 90 four door and the 90 vert, before the end of 
2010? But I just sit on my keaster and B.S in all the threads instead.
I have not touched the cars in a month! :uh: that aint good!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2010, 08:56 AM~19228088
> *daamn mazdat leave some for the broke fellas! lol mademan thanx for showin off how many lacs u got!!  :biggrin:   i want a 60's... and a HT not to much interested in a vert
> *



j/K bro, just messing with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Big body; Sold...


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 2 2010, 10:54 PM~19224428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEEDS MOAR LOWER! :biggrin: 

















Gonna machine a nasty full face with a mean dish


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan+Dec 3 2010, 12:24 PM~19227839-->
> 
> 
> 
> For DeVilles I've got:
> 63vert
> 64 2door, and vert
> 65 vert
> 66 2door, vert, ambulance, hearse
> 67 vert
> 68 2door, vert
> 69 2door
> 70 2door(resin....junk)
> 77 ,2door,4door
> 78 2door
> 79 2door
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Dec 3 2010, 01:10 PM~19228160
> *Mine: 64 vert going to Maz
> 66 johan vert new.
> 68 jahan vert new.
> 68 2dr ht. promo near mint.
> 77 coup at least two.
> 78 coup  three count
> 79 coup four count.
> resin big body...for sale...
> resin 2 dr vert big body..
> 90 four door  thanks 2 Dj Roy.
> 90 2 door vert... thanks to Pancho
> 90 4 door resin...
> 90 revel 2 door..
> 90 revel 2 door parts car..
> I am supposed to be finishing the 90 four door and the 90 vert,  before the end of
> 2010? But I just sit on my keaster and B.S  in all the threads instead.
> I have not touched the cars in a month! :uh:  that aint good!
> *




Are these for sale lists??? :biggrin: Cause I REALLY need a 69 or 70 DeVille :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2010, 08:24 AM~19227839
> *For DeVilles I've got:
> 63vert
> 64 2door, and vert
> 65 vert
> 66 2door, vert, ambulance, hearse
> 67 vert
> 68 2door, vert
> 69 2door
> 70 2door(resin....junk)
> 77 ,2door,4door
> 78 2door
> 79 2door
> *


Man, you guys have all the Caddy's


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 3 2010, 06:06 PM~19230935
> *Man, you guys have all the Caddy's
> *


Yeah, I've spent a grip on em.... But caddys are really all I build, so gotta grab em when they come up.I need to make more dough, so I can pick up the new modelhaus resins.


----------



## MAZDAT

:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 2 2010, 11:06 PM~19224569
> *theyre also not chrome i bought 6 sets  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

the 74 glasshouse has a broken piller..
and it was advertised as a 74 cadi coup...was'nt bad for $40
considering it is 74..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 3 2010, 06:13 PM~19231368
> *:uh:
> *


case in point  the reissues might be chrome but im not taking chances


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 3 2010, 11:16 PM~19234352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 74 glasshouse has a broken piller..
> and it was advertised as a 74 cadi coup...was'nt bad for $40
> considering it is 74..
> *


I remember seeing that 74 Caprice as a Caddy on Ebay, good price for a 74 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I need to get me a 74


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 10:53 AM~19235434
> *I remember seeing that 74 Caprice as a Caddy on Ebay, good price for a 74 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


missed out on this one nice score... :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

I was going to jump on it but I didn't :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 10:57 AM~19235458
> *I was going to jump on it but I didn't :happysad:
> *


i would have for sure...its kinda funny buying up these caddy's promo's ..impala promos/caprice.. then post them on here an see how many other people was bidding on it.. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 08:06 AM~19235504
> *i would have for sure...its kinda funny buying up these caddy's promo's ..impala promos/caprice.. then post them on here an see how many other people was bidding on it.. :0  :cheesy:
> *


I know, only the best man wins


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 09:06 AM~19235504
> *i would have for sure...its kinda funny buying up these caddy's promo's ..impala promos/caprice.. then post them on here an see how many other people was bidding on it.. :0  :cheesy:
> *


 last year I would not even look at the cadi promos and the johans because they were some of the most costly 1/25's I had ever seen.. 
the cad's 64-70
and the buick Rivi's 63-64
and the corvair's 63 -66 all wanted pretty large chunk of change! I am glad I never 
got the rare corvairs? because the I found the body is the same up to 69...

There is strange mystery when it comes to 62 ht impala promos.. 
before revel made the hard top duce, those promos were hot and high priced..
but they all had some kind of issue.. most of the duce's were fuckin near mint,
but they would be missing a piece's of the rear bumper.. some would be missing the 
whole rear bumper.. and some had motors in them but would be missing the hood..
like somebody at the factory, branded all the 62's by taking a piece off the car..
you want to hear something funny? when ever i would loose a 68 impala on the bay?
I thought it was a conspiracy, i would come to layitlow, and cuss out the whole site,
real shit..Lmao.. I would get pissed and come to the model forum and try to tear 
a new one out of everybody.. because you fuckers would not let me have a 68...
Everybody is like ( who is this lunatic)? I got my strips now.. and I am glad you guys made friends with the lunatic. Hey Maz? I really dont need the 74, I just did not want it to get away at that price.. better a family member get it.. than some outsider..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 08:58 AM~19235821
> *last year I would not even look at the cadi promos and the johans because they were some of the most costly 1/25's I had ever seen..
> the cad's 64-70
> and the buick Rivi's 63-64
> and the corvair's 63 -66 all wanted pretty large chunk of change! I am glad I never
> got the rare corvairs?  because the I found the body is the same up to 69...
> 
> There is strange mystery when it comes to 62 ht impala promos..
> before revel made the hard top duce, those promos were hot and high priced..
> but they all had some kind of issue.. most of the duce's were fuckin near mint,
> but they would be missing a piece's of the rear bumper.. some would be missing the
> whole rear bumper.. and some had motors in them but would be missing the hood..
> like somebody at the factory, branded all the 62's by taking a piece off the car..
> you want to hear something funny?  when ever i would loose a 68 impala on the bay?
> I thought it was a conspiracy, i would come to layitlow, and cuss out the whole site,
> real shit..Lmao.. I would get pissed and come to the model forum and try to tear
> a new one out of everybody.. because you fuckers would not let me have a 68...
> Everybody is like ( who is this lunatic)?  I got my strips now.. and I am glad you guys made friends with the lunatic.  Hey Maz? I really dont need the 74, I just did not want it to get away at that price..  better a family member get it.. than some outsider..
> *



I've seen promos with missing parts, like that rear bumper you mentioned about, I guess back then, promo weren't as valuable then, so to take a part of one, didn't really matter...now it does


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 10:18 AM~19235948
> *I've seen promos with missing parts, like that rear bumper you mentioned about, I guess back then, promo weren't as valuable then, so to take a part of one, didn't really matter...now it does
> *


 No: the 62 had something strange going on.. case in point, the 74 has bumpers
that are broken... and the car is a little dusty with a broken piller?
that is expected.. 
now the 62 would be near mint in the box.. clean ass fuck.. with a ticked of no less 
than $100 but the left part of the rear bumper would look like it was removed my a surgeon.. clean cut.. or it would have a missing hood.. i found at least 10-15 cars like that.. all from different sellers.. it was the strangest thing..
Its the great promo unsolved Mystery! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's the 3 that I got in the mail a couple of days ago


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 10:12 PM~19241254
> *Here's the 3 that I got in the mail a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 congrat's on the score Maz. 
I know the vert in the middle had alot of fools braking there piggy bank...
all three are nice as hell.. i need a 71 one of these days,,,


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 5 2010, 12:12 AM~19241254
> *Here's the 3 that I got in the mail a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice score


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 5 2010, 12:12 AM~19241254
> *Here's the 3 that I got in the mail a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your the promo god... :cheesy: you got all the goodies over there.. :angry:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 4 2010, 10:02 PM~19241749-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrat's on the score Maz.
> I know the vert in the middle had alot of fools braking there piggy bank...
> all three are nice as hell.. i need a 71 one of these days,,,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Hydro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EVIL [email protected] 5 2010, 08:21 AM~19243679
> *Nice score
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 08:46 AM~19243800
> *your the promo god... :cheesy:  you got all the goodies over there.. :angry:
> *



Not really, there's guys out there that has hundreds of promos


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 09:46 AM~19243800
> *your the promo god... :cheesy:  you got all the goodies over there.. :angry:
> *


 LOOK WHO'S TALKING! O.M.G. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 5 2010, 12:12 AM~19241254
> *Here's the 3 that I got in the mail a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Alright bruh, what you need for that '68 vert.............whah, paint jobs? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 11:09 AM~19244583
> *LOOK WHO'S TALKING!  O.M.G. :biggrin:
> *



I know, Jeral has all the goodies!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 10:12 PM~19241254
> *Here's the 3 that I got in the mail a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 5 2010, 11:11 AM~19244600
> *can i have it :biggrin:
> *


No Frank...Oh I mean Emilio :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

This is our hero!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 5 2010, 11:09 AM~19244588
> *Alright bruh, what you need for that '68 vert.............whah, paint jobs?  :biggrin:
> *


I don't need paint jobs right now, cash would be good


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 12:24 PM~19244693
> *This is our hero!
> 
> 
> 
> *


when ever I think my collecting is getting out of hand..(once a month)
I look at this guy, and it all comes back into perspective...

Hey MAZDAT? there aint no way you payed less than $100 for that blue 68.
I have been watching that car for about a year now... three times that guy relisted
that car that I know of, because his reserve was not met... My guess is $150-$200
finally got him to let it go? there was a green one floating in the bay just like it.
I have not seen that one in a few month's.... that is a pretty ass car! i can wait to see what you do with it..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 12:41 PM~19245207
> *when ever I think my collecting is getting out of hand..(once a month)
> I look at this guy, and it all comes back into perspective...
> 
> Hey  MAZDAT? there aint no way you payed less than $100 for that blue 68.
> I have been watching that car for about a year now...  three times that guy relisted
> that car that I know of, because his reserve was not met... My guess is $150-$200
> finally got him to let it go? there was a green one floating in the bay just like it.
> I have not seen that one in a few month's.... that is a pretty ass car! i can wait to see what you do with it..
> *



I don't think its the same car, the guy who I bought these last 3 from, I bought from him before, these weren't posted on Ebay, i just ask him if he had any more promos, he said yes, so he send me a list of cars, and picked out these last three.


----------



## Esoteric

score from the show a friend from my club knew i was hunting for a daytona so before the show he bought it from dealer and gave it to me in trade for the hello kitty viper


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 5 2010, 12:51 PM~19245240
> *score from the show a friend from my club knew i was hunting for a daytona so before the show he bought it from dealer and gave it to me in trade for the hello kitty viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! That Daytona is a nice kit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 02:24 PM~19244693
> *This is our hero!
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah yeah yeah.. nice die cast collection.. anybody can buy one an putit in a case...but howmany did he build????? prob.. not a single one!! we build our shirt wich i think means alotmore..im not knocking his collection ..well yeah i kinda am but there all die cast!!! still his clollection is amzing either way you look at it..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 5 2010, 01:47 PM~19245224
> *I don't think its the same car, the guy who I bought these last 3 from, I bought from him before, these weren't posted on Ebay, i just ask him if he had any more promos, he said yes, so he send me a list of cars, and picked out these last three.
> *


 mY BAD.. THEN that other one is still floating around then... it is identical.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 01:05 PM~19245310
> *mY BAD.. THEN that other one is still floating around then... it is identical.
> *



You never know, it might of been, maybe he had it put away for a while


----------



## Laidframe

Finally got something good. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 5 2010, 04:02 PM~19246102
> *Finally got something good. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice score on the eldo


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 5 2010, 03:02 PM~19246102
> *Finally got something good. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass score right here!!!! Congrats Dave on those finds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 5 2010, 06:21 PM~19246223
> *Bad ass score right here!!!! Congrats Dave on those finds :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 All are great kits.


----------



## Laidframe

I went to get the Eldo, and I just thought I would ask to see if they had anymore kits to sell. They also had the panel, but I didnt want that. So I guess it pays to always ask.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 5 2010, 04:02 PM~19246102
> *Finally got something good. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: nice!! lucky u got not one, but TWO 48's!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got home with this bundle of shit..from my model guy..


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 07:32 PM~19247390
> *just got home with this bundle of shit..from my model guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a model guy!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 5 2010, 07:11 PM~19247702
> *I need a model guy!
> *


i got a model guy, but his name's hobby town and he's a fuckin rip off!! :angry:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 08:32 PM~19247390
> *just got home with this bundle of shit..from my model guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam bro u going to hock me up or what j/k lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 6 2010, 12:36 AM~19249781
> *Dam bro u going to hock me up or what j/k lol
> *


all the hook ups are in my for sale thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 02:04 PM~19245306
> *yeah yeah yeah.. nice die cast collection.. anybody can buy one an putit in a case...but howmany did he build????? prob.. not a single one!! we build our shirt wich i think means alotmore..im not knocking  his collection ..well yeah i kinda am but there all die cast!!! still his clollection is amzing either way you look at  it..
> *


 Yea, me guess is, even I build more than this guy.. witch's makes me feel really good 
about my collection,, either way you slice it, he gets my props..
this fool is a G. in the acquisition game.. and who could tell this guy that he does not love cars?


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 10:13 PM~19247719
> *i got a model guy, but his name's hobby town and he's a fuckin rip off!! :angry:
> *



X-2 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 5 2010, 04:02 PM~19246102
> *Finally got something good. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM STILL LOOKING FOR A 48.... :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 6 2010, 06:42 AM~19251212
> *IM STILL LOOKING FOR A 48.... :cheesy:
> *


 I thought they were off the shelf kits? my hobby store has both 48's, 
the sedan and her delivery.


----------



## grimreaper69

Christmas present to myself showed up today. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 6 2010, 10:17 AM~19252368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i can see why you would want this? its really clean Maz.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i got my flamed 84 chevy as well. Thanks Jeral. I do wanna build this badass sucker. ( gotta grab up the 55 Sportsman kit to finish it) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Got some new mags in the mail today.. Model Car builder.. Only have two issues out so far but both are jammed with info/tips. Nothing really lowrider but better building translates.. 
http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Issue/119733


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 11:36 AM~19253517
> *i can see why you would want this?  its really clean Maz.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

not a weekly sore, but a sale, sold the rivi today for $400.00, built this about 7 or 8 years ago, always showed real good and has gotten its share 1st and 2nd places and a few magazine pics, going to be missed but it's going to a good home.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 6 2010, 12:10 PM~19253764
> *not a weekly sore, but a sale, sold the rivi today for $400.00, built this about 7 or 8 years ago, always showed real good and has gotten its share 1st and 2nd places and a few magazine pics, going to be missed but it's going to a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember this one Gary, that's bad ass!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Awesome Rivi right here!!!!! I love them Rivi's


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 6 2010, 01:10 PM~19253764
> *not a weekly sore, but a sale, sold the rivi today for $400.00, built this about 7 or 8 years ago, always showed real good and has gotten its share 1st and 2nd places and a few magazine pics, going to be missed but it's going to a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 can I borrow $50 :biggrin: are those real catch's inside the door jam?
(light years ahead of the game)


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 6 2010, 01:10 PM~19253764
> *not a weekly sore, but a sale, sold the rivi today for $400.00, built this about 7 or 8 years ago, always showed real good and has gotten its share 1st and 2nd places and a few magazine pics, going to be missed but it's going to a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man Lucky new owner only paid $400., are you giving holiday discounts now. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 08:32 PM~19247390
> *just got home with this bundle of shit..from my model guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Son of a bitch bro ur ALWAYS gettin the deals! :cheesy: :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 07:18 AM~19251329
> *I thought they were off the shelf kits? my hobby store has both 48's,
> the sedan and her delivery.
> *


pik me up a sedan? :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## regalistic

my free find ....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 6 2010, 04:46 PM~19255608
> *pik me up a sedan? :cheesy:  :happysad:
> *


pm sent..


----------



## Esoteric

66 olds








and some 1109s for the rings


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 8 2010, 05:02 PM~19273905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 8 2010, 02:02 PM~19273905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does want...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 8 2010, 04:02 PM~19273905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yet another one for the maz...holy shit bro . another sweet find.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 03:58 PM~19275735
> *yet another one for the maz...holy shit bro . another sweet find.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Jeral :biggrin: 

I think I'm done for now...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 8 2010, 04:02 PM~19273905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 04:01 PM~19275779
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Trend :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this in the mail today...missing a ramp but i can make one .. :wow: :biggrin: correction.. i found the ramp in the wraping it came in sweet.. :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 04:56 PM~19276394
> *got this in the mail today...missing a ramp but i can make one .. :wow:  :biggrin:  correction.. i found the ramp in the wraping it came in sweet.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19276394
> *got this in the mail today...missing a ramp but i can make one .. :wow:  :biggrin:  correction.. i found the ramp in the wraping it came in sweet.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yet again... does want.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 8 2010, 08:44 PM~19276949
> *yet again... does want.....
> *


shit again your too late bro i gave it to mazdat so he can put all them sweet promos on ... :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 05:47 PM~19276976
> *shit again your too late bro i gave it to mazdat so he can put all them sweet promos on ... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 06:47 PM~19276976
> *shit again your too late bro i gave it to mazdat so he can put all them sweet promos on ... :biggrin:
> *


:guns:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19276394
> *got this in the mail today...missing a ramp but i can make one .. :wow:  :biggrin:  correction.. i found the ramp in the wraping it came in sweet.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 IM A GET ME ONE,, 1 DAY!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19276394
> *got this in the mail today...missing a ramp but i can make one .. :wow:  :biggrin:  correction.. i found the ramp in the wraping it came in sweet.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any trades


----------



## grimreaper69

Happy Birthday to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 9 2010, 10:20 AM~19282093
> *Happy Birthday to me. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a great freakin gift and kit !!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 11:29 AM~19282167
> *thats a great freakin gift and kit !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: This is my 4th one. The first 3 are LONG gone.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 9 2010, 10:13 AM~19282043
> *any trades
> *


NA CANT DO IT!! IMA TAKE IT ALL APART RE-DU IT UP AN BUILD MY PETE FOR IT. THEN PUT SOME SICK LOWRIDERS ON THIS BITCH!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scored this on ebay a couple days ago. Sealed. $8


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19311465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks pretty minty!! sweet score.. :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 08:08 PM~19311504
> *that looks pretty minty!! sweet score.. :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Jeral :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19311465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean ! is it a builder or for your collection ?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 06:25 AM~19313943
> *very clean ! is it a builder or for your collection ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx Trend!!

No builder, collection for now, for sale if the price is right


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 12 2010, 09:05 PM~19311465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOUTHWASH!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 08:17 AM~19314402
> *MOUTHWASH!
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 13 2010, 10:21 AM~19314730
> *
> *


lol mouthwash,, as in minty fresh? comprendea compadre? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 09:33 AM~19314783
> *lol  mouthwash,, as in minty fresh?  comprendea compadre? :biggrin:
> *


Oh, I got it Hydro!!! Thanx

I'm a little slow this morning


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 01:33 PM~19314783
> *lol  mouthwash,, as in minty fresh?  comprendea compadre? :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: 



quote of the year right there................ its now mouthwash from now on


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 13 2010, 10:34 AM~19314790
> *:roflmao:
> quote of the year right there................ its now mouthwash from now on
> *


Its official! lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

pending decision from the homie Rollinoldschool?
this may be up for sale... the body and glass are in good shape..
I used a chassis that was warped more than this on my lifted nomad..


----------



## Ohio Chad

More Mudders:










Other Stuff:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19311465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wait.... you pay 61?


----------



## mademan

some sonofabich just outbid me on a minte reproduction 68 caddy promo.... with 4 seconds to go, by 1 dollar! Ffffffff lol

but i just scored a 67 coupe deville promo for 9.99\and a hasegawa 66 coupe for 30!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2010, 08:57 PM~19329291
> *wait.... you pay 61?
> *



Naw, not me


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 15 2010, 07:29 PM~19336325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow got that box........................................... no kit though :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2010, 04:33 PM~19336358
> *Wow got that box........................................... no kit though  :biggrin:
> *


What happen to the kit?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 15 2010, 07:39 PM~19336421
> *What happen to the kit?
> *



never had it  but i brought the boxes from beto a while back but i`m making 67 vert soon


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2010, 04:45 PM~19336462
> *never had it   but i brought the boxes from beto a while back but i`m making 67 vert soon
> *


It won't be that hard to make


----------



## bugs-one

Damn Jorge, you coming up on a bunch of good stuff.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 15 2010, 04:59 PM~19336586
> *Damn Jorge, you coming up on a bunch of good stuff.
> *


Yeah, I need to start moving some of it though


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 15 2010, 08:03 PM~19336630
> *Yeah, I need to start moving some of it though
> *


 :0 :run: :sprint: :yes:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 05:07 PM~19336653
> *:0  :run:  :sprint:  :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 14 2010, 11:05 PM~19330048
> *some sonofabich just outbid me on a minte reproduction 68 caddy promo.... with 4 seconds to go, by 1 dollar! Ffffffff lol
> 
> but i just scored a 67 coupe deville promo for 9.99\and a hasegawa 66 coupe for 30!
> *


   lmao.. I feel your pain brother.. that shit can be more stressful 
than betting on a horse at the race track... but you know you came up on the other two deals? take pictures when you get them kay? :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

didnt pay a dime for these


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 19 2010, 02:15 AM~19365519
> *didnt pay a dime for these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 19 2010, 12:15 AM~19365519
> *didnt pay a dime for these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you know five finger discounts can get you into trouble?! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 08:12 AM~19366268
> *:0 you know five finger discounts can get you into trouble?! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 06:12 AM~19366268
> *:0 you know five finger discounts can get you into trouble?! :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 06:12 AM~19366268
> *:0 you know five finger discounts can get you into trouble?! :biggrin:
> *


no 5 fingers here i got the hook up from my club


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 6 2010, 01:04 PM~19253729
> *Got some new mags in the mail today.. Model Car builder.. Only have two issues out so far but both are jammed with info/tips. Nothing really lowrider but better building translates..
> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Issue/119733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool got to find those now!!!


----------



## cobra98

$8 flea market goodies..both rolls kits are complete & un-started


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got these in the mail today


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 09:47 AM~19374960
> *got these in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice come up!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 09:47 AM~19374960
> *got these in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SD county sherriff car? Now thats funny.... I like the box art with the bullet holes in the windshield...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 20 2010, 04:17 PM~19376675
> *SD county sherriff car? Now thats funny.... I like the box art with the bullet holes in the windshield...
> *


yeah that car sucked... i built it in like 10 min...gave it to the lil one..  
i just wanted the van an the goon car ..both are complete unstarted an for some reason the goon car has 2 body's :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got these in the mail today!! :cheesy: gotta thank rick (scale dreams) an digs for the decals..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i see u need some t.v.'s :biggrin: 

and damnit your gonna be busy in the '11


----------



## grimreaper69

Got these in the mail today. The 57 is gonna be my junker/barn find.


----------



## Esoteric

my hobby shop started carrying humbrol paint

























picked these 2 up always wanted the stang


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 23 2010, 02:50 PM~19403751
> *my hobby shop started carrying humbrol paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked these 2 up always wanted the stang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT BETTER THEN THE TAYIYA CLEAER YELLOW?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 23 2010, 01:10 PM~19403888
> *IS THAT BETTER THEN THE TAYIYA CLEAER YELLOW?
> *


most definetly


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 23 2010, 03:20 PM~19403941
> *most definetly
> *


HOW MUCH WAS IT?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 23 2010, 02:56 PM~19404520
> *HOW MUCH WAS IT?
> *


2.19 its about a testors size bottle if you cant find it they carry it online
http://store.alshobbyshop.com/humbrolpaint.aspx


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 23 2010, 12:50 PM~19403751
> *my hobby shop started carrying humbrol paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked these 2 up always wanted the stang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


<--- does want the t-bird....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 23 2010, 12:50 PM~19403751
> *my hobby shop started carrying humbrol paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked these 2 up always wanted the stang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its clear yellow or clear orange? cuz with the tamiya you have to get the right mix of clear yellow AND orange to get a look like that! nice find eso!! :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 23 2010, 07:54 PM~19406326
> *its clear yellow or clear orange? cuz with the tamiya you have to get the right mix of clear yellow AND orange to get a look like that! nice find eso!! :0
> *


its clear orange 2 coats makes it look like tripple gold and the shit lays down real well


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 23 2010, 07:58 PM~19406359
> *its clear orange 2 coats makes it look like tripple gold and the shit lays down real well
> *


 :0 good shit eso!! nice find here! i might have to try it out, cuz gold plating just aint pheasable price wise! LOL i can barely spring for some chrome plate! :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:0 :biggrin: got this in the mail today off ebay SEALED for $11 buks shipped


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 23 2010, 03:50 PM~19403751
> *my hobby shop started carrying humbrol paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked these 2 up always wanted the stang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i just ordered 2 small cans off ebay the other day! 

do you lay this on with a brush? or airbrush eso?


----------



## Esoteric

works either way the 63 is brushed on


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: thanks bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 03:18 PM~19431728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If thats the one that was on ebay the other day , congrats you beat me out !

I wanted that one, it's one of the two that I'm missing .


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 02:40 PM~19432782
> *If thats the  one that was on ebay the other day , congrats you beat me out !
> 
> I wanted that one, it's one of the two that I'm missing .
> 
> *


Which other one are you missing?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 05:47 PM~19432808
> *Which other one are you missing?
> *



The '69.

I'm 'bout to turn a '70 into a '69 if I can't get a good one on the bay.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 08:49 PM~19435726
> *The '69.
> 
> I'm 'bout to turn a '70 into a '69 if I can't get a good one on the bay.
> *


I have a 69 convertible promo if you are interested


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 01:18 PM~19431728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats clean, I've seen just the box get sold for $5.00...
the amt 76's are popping up all over the place, with the Mpc re-issue box!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 28 2010, 09:08 AM~19439283
> *thats clean,  I've seen just the box get sold for $5.00...
> the amt 76's are popping up all over the place, with the Mpc re-issue box!
> *


And your point is what?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 28 2010, 11:22 AM~19439801
> *And your point is what?
> *


THAT THE 75 IS STILL A GOOD DEAL, AND SOME WHAT RARE..
BUT THE 76 HAS LOST MOST OF ITS ROLEX STATUS.. 
ITS BEEN IN 3 DIFFERENT BOX'S ALREADY. AND NOW AMT HAS THEM BACK IN THE 
(ONCE COLLECTIBLE) MPC BOX'S ON THE SHELF AT YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP..
I CANT SEE THAT CAR EVER GETTING MORE THAN $25 FROM NOW ON! :biggrin:
( SINCE WHEN DID i START NEEDING A POINT?) IM HYDRO, I BABBLE!
THATS WHAT I DO! LOL


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 28 2010, 10:28 AM~19439869
> *THAT THE 75 IS STILL A GOOD DEAL, AND SOME WHAT RARE..
> BUT THE 76 HAS LOST MOST OF ITS ROLEX STATUS..
> ITS BEEN IN 3 DIFFERENT BOX'S ALREADY. AND NOW AMT HAS THEM BACK IN THE
> (ONCE COLLECTIBLE) MPC BOX'S ON THE SHELF AT YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP..
> I CANT SEE THAT CAR EVER GETTING MORE THAN $25 FROM NOW ON! :biggrin:
> ( SINCE WHEN DID i START NEEDING A POINT?) IM HYDRO, I BABBLE!
> THATS WHAT I DO! LOL
> *


If you are talking about the 76, yeah..its not getting much, even with the MPC box


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 28 2010, 11:56 AM~19440105
> *If you are talking about the 76, yeah..its not getting much, even with the MPC box
> *


 YEUP,, i REMEMBER WHEN i WOULD SCRAMBLE ON EBAY JUST TO GET A 
76 PARTS CAR.. AND I WOULD SEE 76'S IN THE MPC BOX'S CLOSING AT $70 
AFTER MANY BID'S!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 28 2010, 11:03 AM~19440163
> *YEUP,, i REMEMBER WHEN i WOULD SCRAMBLE ON EBAY JUST TO GET A
> 76 PARTS CAR.. AND I WOULD SEE 76'S IN THE MPC BOX'S  CLOSING AT $70
> AFTER MANY BID'S!
> *


Yeah, I remember that it was hard to get a 76!! Now the reissue came out and price dropped big time


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this stuff in today 67/68? vintage imapala with no back window. :0 .some bullet caps an.. thanks again rick for the pulleys an photo etch .


----------



## grimreaper69

So YOU were the one that bought the last of the bullet caps on Ebay!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 29 2010, 01:24 PM~19449051
> *So YOU were the one that bought the last of the bullet caps on Ebay!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lo... yeah that was me..  i was only going to buy a set but i figured they kind hard to get so i buoght all three sets he had.. :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 29 2010, 01:22 PM~19449035
> *got this stuff in today 67/68? vintage imapala with no back window. :0 .some bullet caps an..  thanks again rick for the pulleys an photo etch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good find !


----------



## cobra98

stuff from the past couple weeks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 29 2010, 03:00 PM~19449763
> *stuff from the past couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hearse will be on you like fly's on shit with them buicks...lol....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 29 2010, 01:02 PM~19449770
> *hearse will be on you like fly's on shit with them buicks...lol....
> *


i was gonna say the same thing...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Forgot too mention this two weeks ago. Retro hobbies released the original 76 impala.

Hobby lobby lobby carries these. 11.99 with coupon.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 29 2010, 12:00 PM~19449763
> *stuff from the past couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How bout them Buicks?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 29 2010, 04:00 PM~19449763
> *stuff from the past couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can drop both Dodge's in the mail for me. :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 29 2010, 03:54 PM~19451069
> *You can drop both Dodge's in the mail for me. :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :loco: still waiting on a yota :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 29 2010, 07:07 PM~19451188
> *:no:  :loco:  still waiting on a yota :biggrin:
> *


I gotcha bro. It's boxed up.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 29 2010, 04:10 PM~19451213
> *I gotcha bro. It's boxed up.
> *


No worries J,I know you'll send it when ya can


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 29 2010, 01:00 PM~19449763
> *stuff from the past couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 2 of those came from my collection...





now about those 2 buicks there? :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 29 2010, 01:02 PM~19449770-->
> 
> 
> 
> hearse will be on you like fly's on shit with them buicks...lol....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 02:21 PM~19450311
> *i was gonna say the same thing...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Dec 29 2010, 03:32 PM~19450871
> *How bout them Buicks?
> *


back up fool! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 29 2010, 03:50 PM~19451588
> *:yes:
> :roflmao:
> back up fool! :biggrin:
> *



I asked first :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Dec 29 2010, 04:50 PM~19451588-->
> 
> 
> 
> back up fool! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Dec 29 2010, 05:40 PM~19452018
> *I asked first :biggrin:
> *



Damn...You guys are like vultures :biggrin: 
I just got the buicks,don't wanna get rid of them


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 29 2010, 05:03 PM~19452245
> *Damn...You guys are like vultures  :biggrin:
> I just got the buicks,don't wanna get rid of them
> *


Just messing with Hearse :biggrin:  

Nice come up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 29 2010, 06:03 PM~19452245
> *Damn...You guys are like vultures  :biggrin:
> I just got the buicks,don't wanna get rid of them
> *


are you sure???? i could dig deep into the stash of goodies for a pair of them.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 29 2010, 02:32 PM~19450387
> *Forgot too mention this two weeks ago.  Retro hobbies released the original 76 impala.
> 
> Hobby lobby lobby carries these. 11.99 with coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  wish i had a damn hobby lobby....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2010, 10:54 PM~19453552
> *    wish i had a damn hobby lobby....
> *


x2 none of that shit here..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 29 2010, 11:01 PM~19453620
> *x2 none of that shit here..
> *


x2! Mine carries very few amt/mpc kits. Mostly Revell


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 04:40 PM~19432782
> *If thats the  one that was on ebay the other day , congrats you beat me out !
> 
> I wanted that one, it's one of the two that I'm missing .
> 
> *


Just got one for twenty. He has one unbuilt for 40.00??


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 29 2010, 01:22 PM~19449035
> *got this stuff in today 67/68? vintage imapala with no back window. :0 .some bullet caps an..  thanks again rick for the pulleys an photo etch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yea that a 67 From what i heard on other forums amt could`t make 68 mold that year but mpc did


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a 5 pack of So Reals yesterday for the F-250.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 30 2010, 09:12 AM~19457058
> *Yea that a 67 From what i heard on other forums amt could`t make 68 mold that year but mpc did
> *


i got extra 68 bumpers an grill...gotta do alil work but i will make it a 68!! :cheesy: 
i have another one of these that poncho painted for me ill leave that one 67.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2010, 10:28 AM~19457304
> *Got a 5 pack of So Reals yesterday for the F-250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2010, 08:28 AM~19457304
> *Got a 5 pack of So Reals yesterday for the F-250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah i see that sucker goin up in da sky!


----------



## ROAD_DOG

this could work for using them on cylinders wont it

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-PCS-ELASTIC-BALLPOI...=item43a42446af

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-PCS-ELASTIC-ROLLER-...=item483e4ba2d3


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2010, 10:28 AM~19457304
> *Got a 5 pack of So Reals yesterday for the F-250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where u get these at J? Wanna get a set or two for a future "in the sky" project :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 30 2010, 11:27 PM~19462551
> *Where u get these at J? Wanna get a set or two for a future "in the sky" project  :biggrin:
> *



usually ebay, store seller is Trevorstoybox, but it looks like he's out right now


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 30 2010, 11:27 PM~19462551
> *Where u get these at J? Wanna get a set or two for a future "in the sky" project  :biggrin:
> *


I might have an "extra" set.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2010, 08:54 PM~19453552
> *    wish i had a damn hobby lobby....
> *


 they might pop up at Micheals in a few weeks.? trust me, those cars are going to be
all over the place....

well hears my come up..
you have no doubt seen all my junk cars rapped in plastic, like the furniture at
grandmas's house?










well thanks to the 99 cents store? I got these,, the poor man's stackable 
display case's... a cheap and temporary solution to those who dont have 
dust free displays... I got 8 of them, at the store in beverly hills.. i never botherd
to look in any of the stores in the valley where i live.. but i will check tomorrow;
theres a 99 cents store on every corner.. i need about 8 more..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sweet collection there hydro. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

it's gettin there.. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

just got a shitload of caddies in the mail, will post pics later
hasagawa 66, johan 66, johan 68 vert, 67 coupe deville, 2x64s 1 vert, 1 coupe, and an old remote control 64 caddy.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2010, 11:43 AM~19467638
> *just got a shitload of caddies in the mail, will post pics later
> hasagawa 66, johan 66, johan 68 vert, 67 coupe deville, 2x64s 1 vert, 1 coupe, and an old remote control 64 caddy.
> *


that is a boat load of cadi's :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2010, 11:43 AM~19467638
> *just got a shitload of caddies in the mail, will post pics later
> hasagawa 66, johan 66, johan 68 vert, 67 coupe deville, 2x64s 1 vert, 1 coupe, and an old remote control 64 caddy.
> *


and i know where a few others are...cheap.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2010, 10:43 AM~19467638
> *just got a shitload of caddies in the mail, will post pics later
> hasagawa 66, johan 66, johan 68 vert, 67 coupe deville, 2x64s 1 vert, 1 coupe, and an old remote control 64 caddy.
> *


Like big Frank would say....pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2010, 03:47 PM~19469545
> *and i know where a few others are...cheap.
> *


where and how cheap?


----------



## Tonioseven

*I have these wheels. I was gonna sell them to a member but he never came through. I'm open to interesting trades. Not really sure what I'm lookin' for but I'll know it when I see it. Thanks.* :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 31 2010, 05:01 PM~19469673
> *Like big Frank would say....pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


my come ups from last week :biggrin: 


















ive already got one of the rc caddys, but this one is in better shape.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2011, 11:17 AM~19474218
> *my come ups from last week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive already got one of the rc caddys, but this one is in better shape.
> *


great stuff..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2011, 01:17 PM~19474218
> *my come ups from last week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive already got one of the rc caddys, but this one is in better shape.
> *


made is the caddy king!!! he's got shitload of them... :wow: 
on of these days made you should take pic of your caddy stash all together :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 AM~19474218
> *my come ups from last week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive already got one of the rc caddys, but this one is in better shape.
> *


That an awesome come up right here!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 31 2010, 04:02 PM~19469681
> *where and how cheap?
> *


lil place online here i came across from the back of a Scale Auto mag. and prices are not bad...


----------



## Ohio Chad

I think I have like 15 sets. Lol...






> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 10:53 PM~19462894
> *usually ebay,  store seller is Trevorstoybox, but it looks like he's out right now
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 1 2011, 02:23 PM~19474249
> *great stuff..
> *



:thumbsup: And everything was purchased from Eminem.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 03:42 PM~19475326
> *:thumbsup:  And everything was purchased from Eminem.
> *


thats me, lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 31 2010, 12:06 AM~19463630
> *I might have an "extra" set.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
And how might one receive those? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 1 2011, 11:55 PM~19477821
> *:0  :0  :0
> And how might one receive those?  :biggrin:
> *


PM me and we can talk.


----------



## grimreaper69

Once again Jeral hooked it, unexpectedly.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 12:00 PM~19489689
> *Once again Jeral hooked it, unexpectedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you got jipped on some wheels :angry: ill send you the rest pm sent.. :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19475326
> *:thumbsup:  And everything was purchased from Eminem.
> *


 slim shadey is into models? :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 12:00 PM~19489689
> *Once again Jeral hooked it, unexpectedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK I FOUND THE WHEELS..SORRY ABOUT THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND... :dunno: I BLAME IT ON THE PAINT..LOL...THEY WILL BE ON THERE WAY TOMORROW.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 02:45 PM~19490387
> *OK I FOUND THE WHEELS..SORRY ABOUT THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND... :dunno:  I BLAME IT ON THE PAINT..LOL...THEY WILL BE ON THERE WAY TOMORROW.
> *


:thumbsup: No rush bro. Stop painting in the closet with the door closed. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i came home on lunch today for a surprise package in my mailbox, THANKS JERAL!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD_DOG

i came up on some digital calipers for a good price i got this idea from another member when i read his post in the "mini school model topic" 










Price paid $19.99

list price $33.99

and from what i seen digital calipers can run from $29.99 all the way up to $100 or more


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 4 2011, 11:52 AM~19500304
> *i came up on some digital calipers for a good price i got this idea from another member when i read his post in the "mini school model topic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price paid $19.99
> 
> list price $33.99
> 
> and from what i seen digital calipers can run from $29.99 all the way up to $100 or more
> *



i work in an auto parts store, carry that exact same brand!! the cheapest i can sell that for 1s $14.68!! :biggrin: over the counter getting a "good" deal in 24.99 retail is 38.99 :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 4 2011, 02:52 PM~19500304
> *and from what i seen digital calipers can run from $29.99 all the way up to $100 or more
> *


They can get very expensive I think I gave $120 for the ones I have, but thay came with this nifty case!!


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 4 2011, 12:03 PM~19500384
> *They can get very expensive I think I gave $120 for the ones I have, but thay came with this nifty case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice mine came with a case as well but every still in the packaging


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well shit i dont usually go out and buy in bulk but i did end up scoring these on the way to work this week ! 











Got all these for a nice price but i had to buy all them ! Best thing about it the whole buys was i got to give my nephew and my son some kits too !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 12:15 AM~19505838
> *Well    shit  i  dont  usually  go  out  and  buy  in  bulk  but  i  did  end  up  scoring  these  on the  way to  work  this  week  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got  all these  for  a  nice  price  but  i  had to  buy  all them !  Best  thing  about  it the  whole  buys  was  i  got  to  give  my  nephew  and  my  son  some  kits  too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice score. I'll take that GTX off your hands. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2011, 11:16 PM~19505865
> *Nice score. I'll take that GTX off your hands.  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry brother the little dude took it already! Says when he's old enough he'll have 1 just like it ! LOL !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 12:19 AM~19505918
> *Sorry  brother  the  little  dude  took  it  already!  Says  when  he's  old enough    he'll  have  1  just  like  it !  LOL !
> *


Smart kid.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got these home..stopped at the model dude's house this morning :cheesy: i had to get them vette's for them crome motors... :0


----------



## mademan

nice score, i wouldnt mind that focus, and 67 impala!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 5 2011, 02:10 PM~19510312
> *just got these home..stopped at the model dude's house this morning :cheesy: i had to get them vette's for them crome motors... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Now you got more chrome engines. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 5 2011, 02:12 PM~19510813
> *nice score, i wouldnt mind that focus, and 67 impala!
> *


im keeping 2 of the pro shops for my girls just dont know what ones yet. ill let the pick..they need something for the shows this year too!!! :biggrin:
i dont need or want any of these got them fo parts an to sell..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 5 2011, 02:22 PM~19510911
> *:0 Now you got more chrome engines. :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: oh yeah i cant get enuogh of them...lol...i got my model dude just about wiped out of his stash..so this will be it for a while till he gets more. i found another guy near me who has a lil stash.ill hit him up soon.. i allready missed out on 59 mopars he had..  o i cant miss the next lot.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 5 2011, 02:10 PM~19510312
> *just got these home..stopped at the model dude's house this morning :cheesy: i had to get them vette's for them crome motors... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i need the front grill and front bumber from that amt 64 impala damnit


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2011, 12:19 PM~19511373
> *i need the front grill and front bumber from that amt 64 impala damnit
> *


Just because you came thru.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 5 2011, 04:28 PM~19511437
> *Just because you came thru.....
> *




i always come threw :biggrin: sometimes i take alil longer then others lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2011, 03:19 PM~19511373
> *i need the front grill and front bumber from that amt 64 impala damnit
> *


pm me your addy ...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2011, 12:34 PM~19511484
> *i always come threw :biggrin:  sometimes i take alil longer then others lol
> *


I have that bumper and grill you want too


----------



## [email protected]

:run: :run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got these in today..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got these in today... :cheesy: this will count for about half of my trendsetta decal collection. :0 :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 01:34 PM~19521152
> *got these in today... :cheesy: this will count for about half of my trendsetta decal collection. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19521152
> *got these in today... :cheesy: this will count for about half of my trendsetta decal collection. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN Jeral, hook it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

took 5 years finally


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 6 2011, 04:16 PM~19522360
> *took 5 years finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn E ! I wish i know you need this ! I sold Candy 66 1 this past June ! If know you were needing it i would Gave it to you !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: :cheesy: i want another one


> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 6 2011, 04:16 PM~19522360
> *took 5 years finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2011, 04:51 PM~19523696
> *Damn  E  !  I    wish  i  know  you  need  this  !  I  sold  Candy 66  1    this  past  June !  If  know  you  were  needing  it  i  would  Gave it  to  you !
> *


nah when it comes to the 635 Fujimi makes the best one of the 3 ill post pics of the wheels later to show you what im talmbout


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2011, 07:10 PM~19524960
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  i want another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those look sik as fuck slammed


----------



## sidetoside

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 11:34 AM~19521152
> *got these in today... :cheesy: this will count for about half of my trendsetta decal collection. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey , please tell me , what is this for a Magazine in the middle of Decals ???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 7 2011, 12:11 AM~19527171
> *damn those look sik as fuck slammed
> *


:yes:
thats why im getting one a few years from now :biggrin: love those


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 7 2011, 05:16 AM~19528713
> *Hey , please tell me , what is this for a Magazine in the middle of Decals ???
> *


lol...its not really a mag.. a printed mag cover for my wall..


----------



## Esoteric

gotta find the flintstone panel pody


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 12:34 PM~19521152
> *got these in today... :cheesy: this will count for about half of my trendsetta decal collection. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit dude! u are set! 

that LRM mag is really cool!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 12:34 PM~19521152
> *got these in today... :cheesy: this will count for about half of my trendsetta decal collection. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Dam homie. N u called me a decal hog last time I got some from dig   :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 04:00 PM~19532650
> *gotta find the flintstone panel pody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah those are dope :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 7 2011, 05:05 PM~19532701
> *:wow: Dam homie. N u called me a decal hog last time I got some from dig     :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: hey man these are now no longer avalible so i had to get what i could while i could. 
this is half of my trendsetta stash!! :0 i should be good for a while :biggrin: .


----------



## Esoteric

gonna be switching to these in the spring, ones a paint gun the other is a clear gun


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 06:33 PM~19548949
> *gonna be switching to these in the spring, ones a paint gun the other is a clear gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make sure you tell us how that sprays. I was told those "Harbor Freight" guns were junk. I have still been thinking about getting one just to see for myself.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 11:44 PM~19551313
> *Make sure you tell us how that sprays. I was told those "Harbor Freight" guns were junk. I have still been thinking about getting one just to see for myself.
> *



Ive been using my Harbor Freight gun for a while. Came wih the airbrush kit, and as long as you keep it clean, works like a charm.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 9 2011, 11:46 PM~19551331
> *Ive been using my Harbor Freight gun for a while. Came wih the airbrush kit, and as long as you keep it clean, works like a charm.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 03:33 PM~19548949
> *gonna be switching to these in the spring, ones a paint gun the other is a clear gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can a portable, refillable air tank be used for an air brush instead of a compressor? think i have all the adapters.. and i have one those testers gun's with the different
nozzle's.. i think that would be better for me to start with.. because I really funked up when I used kjkj87's adjustable spray gun!



















my other 68 vert came Saturday.. I just need a 67 and i am done with the 60's
cadi's.. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 01:10 AM~19553890
> *can a portable, refillable air tank be used for an air brush instead of a compressor?  think i have all the adapters.. and i have one those testers gun's with the different
> nozzle's.. i think that would be better for me to start with.. because I really funked up when I used kjkj87's adjustable spray gun!
> 
> *


yeah if youre close to a air source or have a racing bike pump


----------



## mademan

So markie is the sonofa..... That outbid me on the green 68 caddy with seconds to go.....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 10 2011, 08:21 AM~19554749
> *So markie is the sonofa..... That outbid me on the green 68  caddy with seconds to go.....
> *


 lol :biggrin: there are some real sharks, in that ebay.. sometimes you have to 
be a ninja and a sniper? then take your kill shot at just the right moment..
if your taking about early Nov 2010? then I'm the S.O.B. :happysad:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 03:10 AM~19553890
> *can a portable, refillable air tank be used for an air brush instead of a compressor?  think i have all the adapters.. and i have one those testers gun's with the different
> nozzle's.. i think that would be better for me to start with.. because I really funked up when I used kjkj87's adjustable spray gun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other 68 vert came Saturday.. I just need a 67 and i am done with the 60's
> cadi's.. :biggrin:
> *


nice find hydro I am looking for a 1970 deville vert u know where I can find one?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 10:43 AM~19555213
> *lol :biggrin:  there are some real sharks, in that ebay.. sometimes you have to
> be a ninja and a sniper? then take your kill shot at just the right moment..
> if your taking about early Nov 2010? then I'm the S.O.B. :happysad:
> *


Yes! You are the S0B! Hahaha it only had 1 picture from the front, sitting on the box? I was high bid for a week... And got sniped at 4 seconds to go. I'm pretty sure its an XL reproduction, still got a hell of a score on it. If you ever wanna part with it... 68 is my favorite year.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 11:34 AM~19521152
> *got these in today... :cheesy: this will count for about half of my trendsetta decal collection. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where or how can someone order these?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Jan 10 2011, 04:18 PM~19557199
> *where or how can someone order these?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542526


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 10 2011, 03:39 PM~19557886
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542526
> *


Thank you.


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 Just scored another ram air hood for the 454ss. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

just scored 10 amt snap dually street machines :biggrin: sealed


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 10 2011, 10:30 PM~19560175
> *just scored 10 amt snap dually street machines  :biggrin:  sealed
> *


FUCKER :biggrin: :cool

Ebay seller BigDragula???


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I forgot to load the pics from my score a few weeks ago. All the same kits. All sealed. All different box designs.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 10 2011, 09:59 PM~19560569
> *I forgot to load the pics from my score a few weeks ago. All the same kits. All sealed. All different box designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 10 2011, 09:59 PM~19560569
> *I forgot to load the pics from my score a few weeks ago. All the same kits. All sealed. All different box designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  damn GNs are sexy.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2011, 12:34 AM~19561904
> *:wow:    damn GNs are sexy.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

traded some old school BMX wheels i got for free for this thing...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Jan 10 2011, 12:44 PM~19555221-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice find hydro I am looking for a 1970 deville vert u know where I can find one?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes two of us bro. I need that 70 Vert like YESTERDAY. But that's not gonna happen with my cash flow recently LOL.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Jan 10 2011, 10:30 PM~19560175
> *just scored 10 amt snap dually street machines  :biggrin:  sealed
> *



Interested in partin one out? I need a few pieces out of that kit. 


Let me know


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 PM~19562117
> *That makes two of us bro. I need that 70 Vert like YESTERDAY. But that's not gonna happen with my cash flow recently LOL.
> Interested in partin one out? I need a few pieces out of that kit.
> Let me know
> *


X2 I need a bed and cab


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 11 2011, 12:52 AM~19562138
> *X2 I need a bed and cab
> *



:uh: have you listened to anything? or still wasting plastic?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 08:44 PM~19551313
> *Make sure you tell us how that sprays. I was told those "Harbor Freight" guns were junk. I have still been thinking about getting one just to see for myself.
> *


if ya buy 2 of their airbrush kits, if ya ask the cashier ( if they dont say something first) they have a return policy on those and other things they sell...that if ya have the gun and no reciept uya get a free one. Ya gotta take a reciept and do some shit on their website to get it listed and whatnot... i did mine and i got 2 goin back shortly.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 12:51 AM~19562117
> *That makes two of us bro. I need that 70 Vert like YESTERDAY. But that's not gonna happen with my cash flow recently LOL.
> Interested in partin one out? I need a few pieces out of that kit.
> Let me know
> *



What do you need from the kit?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Jan 10 2011, 09:44 AM~19555221-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice find hydro I am looking for a 1970 deville vert u know where I can find one?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will hit you up if I see one.. i think the hard tops are more common in that year?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Jan 10 2011, 10:10 AM~19555446
> *Yes! You are the S0B! Hahaha it only had 1 picture from the front, sitting on the box? I was high bid for a week... And got sniped at 4 seconds to go. I'm pretty sure its an XL reproduction, still got a hell of a score on it. If you ever wanna part with it... 68 is my favorite year.
> 
> damm thats funny..  dont feel bad, i know your the cadi man.
> your probably the one that comes up..every time i see these rolex kits and promos
> *


 get snatched up for like $50-$60? and i am at my pc cussing and stomping
my feet... your cool with me mademan,, but for some reason i feel even better about my little score.. lol (hey I do think the 68 has better lines than the 66) i will keep you 
in mind bro..




got this today:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 11 2011, 01:21 AM~19562428
> *What do you need from the kit?
> *



Um, cowl hood, and front grill assembly. Both things I think you're missing LOL.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 08:16 AM~19564219
> *Um, cowl hood, and front grill assembly. Both things I think you're missing LOL.
> *


 :biggrin: I swiped the cowl out of it. Only thing missing now is bed, taillights, roll pan, and hood.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 11 2011, 09:07 AM~19564333
> *:biggrin: I swiped the cowl out of it. Only thing missing now is bed, taillights, roll pan, and hood.
> *



:0 He he im at work and shouldnt be doing this, but you wanna trade some airbags or flocking for the grille? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 11:13 PM~19563467
> *I will hit you up if I see one..  i think the hard tops are more common in that year?
> get snatched up for like $50-$60? and i am at my pc cussing and stomping
> my feet... your cool with me mademan,, but for some reason i feel even better about my little score.. lol (hey I do think the 68 has better lines than the 66) i will keep you
> in mind bro..
> got this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take that Rivi off your hands Hydro


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 09:12 AM~19565211
> *I'll take that Rivi off your hands Hydro
> *


 SORRY MAZ, the Rivi was just passin through.. it will be going back out 
as soon as I can afford to ship it!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 11 2011, 08:32 AM~19565363
> *SORRY MAZ, the Rivi was just  passin through..  it will be going back out
> as soon as I can afford to ship it!
> *


Damn...


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 10:59 AM~19565570
> *Damn...
> *


I. May have one for you. Same kit. Body was painted and lost interest. Its missing the wheels. But should be complete. Ill check for it when I'm off work.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 11 2011, 10:07 AM~19565618
> *I. May have one for you. Same kit. Body was painted and lost interest. Its missing the wheels. But should be complete. Ill check for it when I'm off work.
> *


 looks like you came up? Maz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Just part of my score for today...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2011, 12:32 PM~19566631
> *Just part of my score for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ive been wanting one those :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2011, 01:32 PM~19566631
> *Just part of my score for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN i like both of those :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Jan 11 2011, 04:12 PM~19568910-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn ive been wanting one those  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, since it came out... Finally broke down and bought it....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jan 11 2011, 05:46 PM~19569758
> *DAMN i like both of those  :happysad:
> *


Me too... I got some plans for both of em... :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

just found out my local hobby store has a section of kits for $5 each... went and picked up 3. 70 monte kits and 2. 79 cadillac dancer kits and a robo cop car total for all 6 was $35.40 ) all ready sold the robo cop car for $20 one caddy kit for $37 and one monte for $15. i got my money back and then sum


----------



## mademan

just scored another 68 promo, scored a pretty good deal on it.









a set of AOSHIMA 20 inch Club Linea L612 , and Fabulous Genesis,and some traffikstar dtx
and some other goodies for the blue 68 im doin, machined valve stems, and lugs, etc.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://cgi.ebay.com/JoHan-1968-Cadillac-Ha...=item4cf4561372
http://cgi.ebay.com/JoHan-1978-Cadillac-Ha...=item4cf459ecb7
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MODEL-CAR-PROM...=item19c252e2bc


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2011, 11:36 PM~19593346
> *just scored another 68 promo, scored a pretty good deal on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a set of AOSHIMA  20 inch Club Linea L612 , and Fabulous Genesis,and some traffikstar dtx
> and some other goodies for the blue 68 im doin, machined valve stems, and lugs, etc.
> *


I was on my bike yesterday, and a slammed 4 door 68 with stocks on it went 
gliding by me.. like a fucking ocean liner...


----------



## 1942aerosedan

some recent acquisitions.


----------



## Hydrohype

won this on the bay last week.. but I dont have the money to pay for it..
they are holding it for me.. i really wanted a 72? but shit its still a vega wagon..
and it has a 454 rat..
I think we could use more vega wagons around hear.. for lowriding or hot rodding..


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## sneekyg909

Been wanting these for a long time and I finally found them today at 
The Pomona Antique Swapt Meet :biggrin: 









































:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Jan 16 2011, 07:14 PM~19613656
> *Been wanting these for a long time and I finally found them today at
> The Pomona Antique Swapt Meet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


wow those are nice!!! what size are they?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 01:02 AM~19609583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Jan 16 2011, 07:14 PM~19613656
> *Been wanting these for a long time and I finally found them today at
> The Pomona Antique Swapt Meet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Dang homie , that is some real nice artwork !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 16 2011, 04:35 PM~19613764-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow those are nice!!! what size are they?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are 22x15...$10.00 each :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Jan 16 2011, 05:46 PM~19614229
> *Dang homie , that is some real nice artwork !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yep thats Mike Pickel Artwork


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Jan 16 2011, 09:14 PM~19614470
> *They are 22x15...$10.00 each  :biggrin:
> Yep thats Mike Pickel Artwork
> *


wow dude thats a steal :wow: those are very nice.. :cheesy: they got the burger one from 1979 on ebay for 99 bucks


----------



## MAZDAT

Finally I got me a 68 Caddy...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got this off ebay!! :cheesy: doors open too! :wow: box is open but inside is all seald in bags 100% complete an unstarted.


----------



## dariusmather

bad ass!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 12:19 AM~19615855
> *just got this off ebay!! :cheesy: doors open too! :wow: box is open but inside is all seald in bags 100% complete an unstarted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## mademan

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2011, 12:56 AM~19626610
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you allways got some killer shit man. :cheesy: .
i didnt know tamiya had surfage primer... :wow: how is it?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Jan 16 2011, 05:14 PM~19613656-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting these for a long time and I finally found them today at
> The Pomona Antique Swapt Meet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only went to the pamona meet one time.. about 8 years ago.. it was great. but we
> were hot ass fuck..and we walked our ass's off.. there was so much to fuckin see it was crazy.. i was parts hunting for my the 68 impy that i use to have.... i saw 3 glasshouse's that day... I am so broke now.. I would have to save money for two month's just to buy the gas to get out there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 08:57 PM~19615608
> *Finally I got me a 68 Caddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 16 2011, 09:19 PM~19615855
> *just got this off ebay!! :cheesy: doors open too! :wow: box is open but inside is all seald in bags 100% complete an unstarted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19626610
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like seeing the homie's come up on shit.. 
I am i am starting to like any spray thats timiya..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this in the mail just now!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 11:39 AM~19628919
> *got this in the mail just now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man thats mint ! Good deal.




Mine had the front a pillars tore off completely! :angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 10:39 AM~19628919
> *got this in the mail just now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! if you aint gonna use those fat whites, id gladely trade/buy em


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 12:39 PM~19628919
> *got this in the mail just now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does like whitewalls. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 18 2011, 11:42 AM~19628933
> *Man thats mint ! Good deal.
> Mine had the front a pillars tore off completely! :angry:
> *


that sucks....mine is not mint either..missing a wheel back an on the roof where the windshield goes is broke..thinking about a new half roof from the back up to the front pillers... :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 09:39 AM~19628919
> *got this in the mail just now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all of them need roofs i had to do mine up the same way i didnt want to butcher my 70 montecarlo and couldnt find another one cheap enough so i used the 87 monte SS when you narrow it it fits just right.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 18 2011, 11:56 AM~19629011
> *all of them need roofs i had to do mine up the same way i didnt want to butcher my 70 montecarlo and couldnt find another one cheap enough so i used the 87 monte SS when you narrow it it fits just right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet that looks killer...i got some 70 monte parts cars kickin around ill try...thinking about gettin smaller headlights too..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 09:39 AM~19628919
> *got this in the mail just now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I remember when they used that same mold for the super fly model,
pimp mobile.. that one had a complete roof.. but all kind of other stupid 70's shit..
(like big peace sign head lights)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2011, 11:51 AM~19628978
> *nice! if you aint gonna use those fat whites, id gladely trade/buy em
> *


no can do bro them whites are bad ass..... :cheesy: someone needs to cast them bitch's


----------



## DEUCES76

i got the same kit sealed but dont want it like to trade for something


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 18 2011, 01:54 PM~19629820
> *i got the same kit sealed but dont want it like to trade for something
> *


what are you looking for? i wouldnt mind having another one.


----------



## MAZDAT

This is one that I got from Esoteric, got cleared this pass Sunday, nice color Eric :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 18 2011, 09:44 PM~19635220
> *This is one that I got from Esoteric, got cleared this pass Sunday, nice color Eric :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 18 2011, 08:55 PM~19635361
> *  looks good
> *


Thanx, You applied a nice color bro, I may start using nail polish again, I used it a couple of times, dries too fast


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 18 2011, 09:44 PM~19635220
> *This is one that I got from Esoteric, got cleared this pass Sunday, nice color Eric :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It does look good.. 
why us model guys always scoping out stuff in the back ground of pics?
i see that 65 bu! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 12:42 PM~19640110
> *It does look good..
> why us model guys always scoping out stuff in the back ground of pics?
> i see that 65 bu! :biggrin:
> *


I don't know why we do..but we do :biggrin: 

That's a 64 Malibu in the back ground


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 18 2011, 11:44 PM~19635220
> *This is one that I got from Esoteric, got cleared this pass Sunday, nice color Eric :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ! 


But that Chevelle in the backdrop has my attention !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 02:42 PM~19641039
> *Nice !
> But that Chevelle in the backdrop has my attention !
> *


Make me an offer Trend, its a 64 Malibu promo


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 19 2011, 05:45 PM~19641073
> *Make me an offer Trend, its a 64 Malibu promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I'm poor homie ! 









I need a job !


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 03:20 PM~19641413
> *Man I'm poor homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bighomie68

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Jan 16 2011, 05:14 PM~19613656
> *Been wanting these for a long time and I finally found them today at
> The Pomona Antique Swapt Meet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


theres a few more diff ones out there great find :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 20 2011, 12:25 PM~19648696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i was bidding on that too...now i know where it went....lol..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 09:51 AM~19648912
> *man i was bidding on that too...now i know where it went....lol..
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 19 2011, 02:59 PM~19640717
> *I don't know why we do..but we do :biggrin:
> 
> That's a 64 Malibu in the back ground
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 07:20 PM~19641413
> *Man I'm poor homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You aint poor til you're a drug addict, alcoholic, and living on the streets and you wont get a job, til you get a golden voice and get discovered there to make your big break! 

Welcome to COLUMBUS> Meet Ted Williams. 









Can y'all believe that shit only happened about 2 weeks ago? Now the guys got a brand new house, a Job, and gettin rehab paid for.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 02:00 PM~19650604
> *You aint poor til you're a drug addict, alcoholic, and living on the streets and you wont get a job, til you get a golden voice and get discovered there to make your big break!
> 
> Welcome to COLUMBUS> Meet Ted Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can y'all believe that shit only happened about 2 weeks ago? Now the guys got a brand new house, a Job, and gettin rehab paid for.
> *


I saw that guy on TV. the first thing I told my mom was? why did he have his ex's and his baby's moma all on tv and shit? my mom said Markie, he should want to talk to his kids and his baby's moma now that he has been giving a second chance.
(I use to be homeless, all strung out on crack and shit) I say fuck all the baby's
moma's and grown ass kids.. let him get to know himself before trying to make up for lost time.. next thing i know, he is in Cali. lieing about being clean on the Dr.Phil show.. and the whole family is in cai too.. I say leave them Ohio and send them a post card... and he should let his hair grow back...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:roflmao: Damn Markie, you speak whatever comes into that brain of yours dont you..... 

Good homie, cause that would make the world a whole different place. I wish more people would speak their minds! I dont think we should have to sensor ourselves. I dont want the things the men fought for in our freedoms to go down the drain. Freedom isnt free fellas, so lets not let that price they paid go down the drain.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jan 19 2011, 06:20 PM~19641413-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm poor homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry Trend im right there with ya bro :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 04:44 PM~19650946
> *:roflmao: Damn Markie, you speak whatever comes into that brain of yours dont you.....
> 
> Good homie, cause that would make the world a whole different place. I wish more people would speak their minds! I dont think we should have to sensor ourselves. I dont want the things the men fought for in our freedoms to go down the drain. Freedom isnt free fellas, so lets not let that price they paid go down the drain.
> *


Preach on bro!


----------



## mademan

box 1 of 3 arrived today :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2011, 06:24 PM~19651311
> *box 1 of 3 arrived today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



<------------<<< Will gladly trade for one!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 03:30 PM~19651373
> *<------------<<< Will gladly trade for one!!
> *


X2


----------



## dig_derange

yo, got my Jimmy Flintstone 60 sedan delivery today for the wagon buildoff

yeeah.. :yes:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2011, 05:24 PM~19651311
> *box 1 of 3 arrived today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn id like to have one of those


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

JUST CAME UP ON ABOUT 70-100 KITS AN BOX'S UPON BOX'S OF BUILT KITS AN PARTS TONIGHT.. :0 :wow: 
I HAVE NOT SEEN THEM YET BUT ITS FROM A GOOD SOURCE SO I WILL TAKE HIS WORD FOR IT...OF COURSE ILL TAKE WHAT I WANT AN SELL THE REST SO KEEP AN EYE OUT IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :0 

how the hell you and afew others get in on these damn deals is beyond me! i gotta find a loophole and slip thru and find me one..SHIT!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 20 2011, 04:30 PM~19651373-->
> 
> 
> 
> <------------<<< Will gladly trade for one!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 04:35 PM~19651411
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Jan 20 2011, 04:41 PM~19651459
> *Damn id like to have one of those
> *


i may trade a few when they all get here. I scored 15 , guy might have more also.


----------



## chris mineer

just bought this ..98 to 02 town car 1/25 scale


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2011, 07:18 PM~19651763
> *i may trade a few when they all get here. I scored 15 , guy might have more also.
> *



Let me know bro. I'll find something for you. I wont part with any of my caddies though :tongue:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 04:09 PM~19651713
> *JUST CAME UP ON ABOUT 70-100 KITS AN BOX'S  UPON BOX'S OF BUILT KITS AN PARTS TONIGHT.. :0  :wow:
> I HAVE NOT SEEN THEM YET BUT ITS FROM A GOOD SOURCE SO I WILL TAKE HIS WORD FOR IT...OF COURSE ILL TAKE WHAT I WANT AN SELL THE REST SO KEEP AN EYE OUT IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO!!
> *


 ONE OF THEM CRIME FAMILY MAFIA FOOLS MUST OF BEEN INTO THE HOBBY..
NOW THERE LIQUIDATING FOR LAWYER MONEY?
I HEARD ABOUT THE BUST TODAY.. GOOD COME UP JERAL..
ONE OF THEM BOX'S MIGHT HAVE MONEY THAT THE FED'S OVER LOOKED.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 04:09 PM~19651713
> *JUST CAME UP ON ABOUT 70-100 KITS AN BOX'S  UPON BOX'S OF BUILT KITS AN PARTS TONIGHT.. :0  :wow:
> I HAVE NOT SEEN THEM YET BUT ITS FROM A GOOD SOURCE SO I WILL TAKE HIS WORD FOR IT...OF COURSE ILL TAKE WHAT I WANT AN SELL THE REST SO KEEP AN EYE OUT IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO!!
> *


 ONE OF THEM CRIME FAMILY MAFIA FOOLS MUST OF BEEN INTO THE HOBBY..
NOW THERE LIQUIDATING FOR LAWYER MONEY?
I HEARD ABOUT THE BUST TODAY.. GOOD COME UP JERAL..
ONE OF THEM BOX'S MIGHT HAVE MONEY THAT THE FED'S OVER LOOKED.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 07:51 PM~19652600
> *ONE OF THEM CRIME FAMILY MAFIA FOOLS MUST OF BEEN INTO THE HOBBY..
> NOW THERE LIQUIDATING FOR LAWYER MONEY?
> I HEARD ABOUT THE BUST TODAY.. GOOD COME UP JERAL..
> ONE OF THEM BOX'S MIGHT HAVE MONEY THAT THE FED'S OVER LOOKED.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:  hno: :scrutinize: :squint: :run: :sprint: :ninja:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 20 2011, 05:41 PM~19652526
> *just bought this ..98 to 02 town car 1/25 scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa






have fun throwing it in the garbage


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 04:13 PM~19651737
> *:0  :0
> 
> how the hell you and afew others get in on these damn deals is beyond me!  i gotta find a loophole and slip thru and find me one..SHIT!
> *


x 12345678910121112131415161718192021


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 20 2011, 08:37 PM~19653027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> have fun throwing it in the garbage
> *


x2


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 05:09 PM~19651713
> *JUST CAME UP ON ABOUT 70-100 KITS AN BOX'S  UPON BOX'S OF BUILT KITS AN PARTS TONIGHT.. :0  :wow:
> I HAVE NOT SEEN THEM YET BUT ITS FROM A GOOD SOURCE SO I WILL TAKE HIS WORD FOR IT...OF COURSE ILL TAKE WHAT I WANT AN SELL THE REST SO KEEP AN EYE OUT IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 any pics?


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 20 2011, 05:41 PM~19652526
> *just bought this ..98 to 02 town car 1/25 scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need that in my life right about now


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 21 2011, 03:42 AM~19657322
> *:0  :0  :0 any pics?
> *


yeah this week when i bring it all home :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2011, 04:24 PM~19651311
> *box 1 of 3 arrived today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Made you goin to the Draggins show in April? If so I'll buy 2 from you.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 21 2011, 10:26 AM~19658603
> *Hey Made you goin to the Draggins show in April? If so I'll buy 2 from you.
> *


If I get anything built, ill be there for sure.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 04:09 PM~19651713
> *JUST CAME UP ON ABOUT 70-100 KITS AN BOX'S  UPON BOX'S OF BUILT KITS AN PARTS TONIGHT.. :0  :wow:
> I HAVE NOT SEEN THEM YET BUT ITS FROM A GOOD SOURCE SO I WILL TAKE HIS WORD FOR IT...OF COURSE ILL TAKE WHAT I WANT AN SELL THE REST SO KEEP AN EYE OUT IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO!!
> *


any built mustangs send me a pm


----------



## cobra98




----------



## Tonioseven

No big deal but I like it. It was still sealed.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> just got this off ebay!! :cheesy: doors open too! :wow: box is open but inside is all seald in bags 100% complete an unstarted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> YOU SHOULD CAST THAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 22 2011, 08:04 PM~19668731
> *No big deal but I like it. It was still sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :boink:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> just got this off ebay!! :cheesy: doors open too! :wow: box is open but inside is all seald in bags 100% complete an unstarted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> YOU SHOULD CAST THAT! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> DONT KNOW HOW :happysad: ITS A 1/24 I DIDNT KNOW THAT TILL IT GOT HERE... :angry: STILL WILL BE COOL WHEN I GET IT DONE THOUGH.
Click to expand...


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 18 2011, 11:54 AM~19629820
> *i got the same kit sealed but dont want it like to trade for something
> *


I'll grade you something for it...or cash? Hit me up


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 22 2011, 04:19 PM~19668829
> *DONT KNOW HOW :happysad:  ITS A 1/24 I DIDNT KNOW THAT TILL IT GOT HERE... :angry: STILL WILL BE COOL WHEN I GET IT DONE THOUGH.
> *


So its not a 1/24?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 22 2011, 07:51 PM~19668999
> *So its not a 1/24?
> *


NO IT IS A 1/24 I THUOGHT IT WAS 1/25 :happysad: COULDNT TELL IN THE ADD ON EBAY.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got home to find out i won this.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Did you ever get that big lot you were talking about last week?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 25 2011, 08:53 PM~19697059
> *Did you ever get that big lot you were talking about last week?
> *


SOON MY FRIEND.... SOON...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 09:54 PM~19697066
> *SOON MY FRIEND.... SOON...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

I just got my Grand Prix, 66 Impala convertible and Lincoln hardtop in the mail


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 25 2011, 09:01 PM~19697147
> *I just got my Grand Prix, 66 Impala convertible and Lincoln hardtop in the mail
> *


 :uh: .... :biggrin: NICE!!!! POST EM UP...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 06:07 PM~19697203
> *:uh: .... :biggrin: NICE!!!! POST EM UP...
> *


I'll take pics when I get home


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 07:21 PM~19696048
> *just got home to find out i won this.. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










............. Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Life just aint fair , some guys have all the luck !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 10:28 PM~19697438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............. Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Life just aint fair , some guys have all the luck !
> 
> *




I think you mean all the MONEY T!! :roflmao: Mophawkers probably spent like 5g's in just the few months he's been on LIL!! :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 25 2011, 06:14 PM~19697296
> *I'll take pics when I get home
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 25 2011, 09:34 PM~19697518
> *I think you mean all the MONEY T!! :roflmao: Mophawkers probably spent like 5g's in just the few months he's been on LIL!! :roflmao:
> *


LOL...I WISH I HAD ALL THE MONEY.. MY ASS IS BROKE.  I HAVE SPENT ALOT OF MONEY ON MY HOBBY THUOGH.. LOL...MAYBE THATS WHY IM ALLWAYS BROKE..MY BILLS ARE ALLWAYS PAID SO I SPEND MY OWN EXTRA LOOT ON MODELS..... PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG....... :biggrin: I GOT LUCKY WITH THE 68...I GOT IT FOR 65 SHIPPED :wow: I WAS SUPRIZED MYSELF. :cheesy: . BEEN WANTING ONE FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW ..


NOW MAZDAT ON THE OTHER HAND,,, HE'S THE ONE WITH ALL THE MONEY..(PROMO KING)....LOL....HE MUST OF BEEN SLEEPING WHEN I WON THE 68... :roflmao: :roflmao: SEEMS LIKE THE CARS I BID ON I LOOSE THEM ALL THE TIME.. THEN I SEE THEM ON HERE AN HE IS THE ONE POSTING THEM ... :0 LIKE THAT GREEN PONTIAC HE JUST POSTED ...LOL...GREAT COME UP MAZDAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 07:53 PM~19698375
> *LOL...I WISH I HAD ALL THE MONEY.. MY ASS IS BROKE.   I HAVE SPENT ALOT OF MONEY ON MY HOBBY THUOGH..  LOL...MAYBE THATS WHY IM ALLWAYS BROKE..MY BILLS ARE ALLWAYS PAID SO I SPEND MY OWN EXTRA LOOT ON MODELS..... PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG....... :biggrin:  I GOT LUCKY WITH THE 68...I GOT IT FOR 65 SHIPPED :wow:  I WAS SUPRIZED MYSELF. :cheesy: . BEEN WANTING ONE FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW ..
> NOW MAZDAT ON THE OTHER HAND,,, HE'S THE ONE WITH ALL THE MONEY..(PROMO KING)....LOL....HE MUST OF BEEN SLEEPING WHEN I WON THE 68... :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEEMS LIKE THE CARS I BID ON I LOOSE THEM ALL THE TIME.. THEN I SEE THEM ON HERE AN HE IS THE ONE POSTING THEM ... :0  LIKE THAT GREEN PONTIAC HE JUST POSTED ...LOL...GREAT COME UP MAZDAT. :thumbsup:
> *



You got a good deal on that 68 Jeral :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 25 2011, 10:58 PM~19698441
> *You got a good deal on that 68 Jeral :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN.. I WAS HAPPIER THEN HELL WHENI GOT HOME AN SEEN THAT I WON IT.. :biggrin: I BID ON IT BEFORE I LEFT WITH 30MIN'S TO GO... BUT I HAD TO LEAVE COULDNT WAIT FOR IT TO END  BUT IT WAS WORTH IT I GUESS. :biggrin: YOU NEED TO POST A PIC OF YOUR PROMO COLLECTION..FOR REAL :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 07:53 PM~19698375
> *LOL...I WISH I HAD ALL THE MONEY.. MY ASS IS BROKE.   I HAVE SPENT ALOT OF MONEY ON MY HOBBY THUOGH..  LOL...MAYBE THATS WHY IM ALLWAYS BROKE..MY BILLS ARE ALLWAYS PAID SO I SPEND MY OWN EXTRA LOOT ON MODELS..... PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG....... :biggrin:  I GOT LUCKY WITH THE 68...I GOT IT FOR 65 SHIPPED :wow:  I WAS SUPRIZED MYSELF. :cheesy: . BEEN WANTING ONE FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW ..
> NOW MAZDAT ON THE OTHER HAND,,, HE'S THE ONE WITH ALL THE MONEY..(PROMO KING)....LOL....HE MUST OF BEEN SLEEPING WHEN I WON THE 68... :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEEMS LIKE THE CARS I BID ON I LOOSE THEM ALL THE TIME.. THEN I SEE THEM ON HERE AN HE IS THE ONE POSTING THEM ... :0  LIKE THAT GREEN PONTIAC HE JUST POSTED ...LOL...GREAT COME UP MAZDAT. :thumbsup:
> *


I must been sleeping :roflmao: :roflmao: I actually missed a couple of other ones, a 67 convertible and another 68 that I didn't see  

Its all good though, good comeup on that one Jeral


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 25 2011, 11:01 PM~19698477
> *I must been sleeping :roflmao:  :roflmao: I actually missed a couple of other ones, a 67 convertible and another 68 that I didn't see
> 
> Its all good though, good comeup on that one Jeral
> *


THERE WAS A 68 HT I HAD A EYE ON BUT IS SOLD FOR 128 I THINK.. :0 ...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 08:01 PM~19698476
> *THANKS MAN.. I WAS HAPPIER THEN HELL WHENI GOT HOME AN SEEN THAT I WON IT.. :biggrin:  I BID ON IT BEFORE I LEFT WITH 30MIN'S TO GO... BUT I HAD TO LEAVE COULDNT WAIT FOR IT TO END   BUT IT WAS WORTH IT I GUESS. :biggrin:  YOU NEED TO POST A PIC OF YOUR PROMO COLLECTION..FOR REAL :cheesy:
> *


I've done that too....There was one time that the auction was going to end around 2 am, I wasn't going to stay up to watch it, so I put my bid down, and then went to bed. Next morning I check and....I won it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 08:02 PM~19698498
> *THERE WAS A 68 HT I HAD A EYE ON BUT IS SOLD FOR 128 I THINK.. :0 ...
> *


Yeah. I saw that one... It was tempting though


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 07:21 PM~19696048
> *just got home to find out i won this.. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol i almost put a bid in on that till i seen it was you wining


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 25 2011, 11:05 PM~19698541
> *Yeah. I saw that one... It was tempting though
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE 71 PONTIAC?? MY GRANMA USED TO HAVE A CANDY RED ONE WITH A WHITE TOP...IVE SEEN PICTURE'S OF IT..WAS A SWEET CLEAN RIDE....TELL YA ALIL STORY ABOUT IT....LOL...THIS WAS BEFORE I WAS BORN BUT ANYWAYS SHE GOT A FLAT AN USED THE BUMPER JACK ON THE WHEEL WELL TO JACK IT UP... :happysad: AFTER THAT A YEAR LATER IT GOT TOTTALED...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 25 2011, 11:12 PM~19698633
> *lol i almost put a bid in on that till i seen it was you wining
> *


HMMM....HOW DID YOU KNOW IT WAS ME??


----------



## chris mineer

from when i looked at the excab s10 u put on their.. did you see the blue 68 fast back ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 25 2011, 11:20 PM~19698739
> *from when i looked at the excab s10 u put on their.. did you see the blue 68 fast back ?
> *


 :0 :wow: THATS SOME :ninja: RIGHT THERE...LOL....I THINK I DID..WAS IT A BRUSH PAINT JOB?


----------



## chris mineer

yep.. it went 4 to much.. you got an pm


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 08:13 PM~19698639
> *WHATS UP WITH THE 71 PONTIAC?? MY GRANMA USED TO HAVE A CANDY RED ONE WITH  A WHITE TOP...IVE SEEN PICTURE'S OF IT..WAS A SWEET CLEAN RIDE....TELL YA ALIL STORY ABOUT IT....LOL...THIS WAS BEFORE I WAS BORN BUT ANYWAYS SHE GOT A FLAT AN USED THE BUMPER JACK ON THE WHEEL WELL TO JACK IT UP... :happysad:  AFTER THAT A YEAR LATER IT GOT TOTTALED...
> *



Make me an offer on that Pontiac...or a good trade


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 25 2011, 09:36 PM~19698945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's a real nice color.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 08:53 PM~19698375
> *LOL...I WISH I HAD ALL THE MONEY.. MY ASS IS BROKE.   I HAVE SPENT ALOT OF MONEY ON MY HOBBY THUOGH..  LOL...MAYBE THATS WHY IM ALLWAYS BROKE..MY BILLS ARE ALLWAYS PAID SO I SPEND MY OWN EXTRA LOOT ON MODELS..... PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG....... :biggrin:  I GOT LUCKY WITH THE 68...I GOT IT FOR 65 SHIPPED :wow:  I WAS SUPRIZED MYSELF. :cheesy: . BEEN WANTING ONE FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW ..
> NOW MAZDAT ON THE OTHER HAND,,, HE'S THE ONE WITH ALL THE MONEY..(PROMO KING)....LOL....HE MUST OF BEEN SLEEPING WHEN I WON THE 68... :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEEMS LIKE THE CARS I BID ON I LOOSE THEM ALL THE TIME.. THEN I SEE THEM ON HERE AN HE IS THE ONE POSTING THEM ... :0  LIKE THAT GREEN PONTIAC HE JUST POSTED ...LOL...GREAT COME UP MAZDAT. :thumbsup:
> *


 Well it could not have happened to a nicer guy.. you got lucky and found a 
collector shark who fell asleep at the wheel.. any body who know's his 1/25 scales
was prepared to go $90 to $100 before backing off when it hit around $120..
untill now, I was the only person I know who scored a vert 68 under $80
they average $110 on a low $240 on a high... you really hit pay dirt my friend.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2011, 01:33 AM~19699913
> *Well it could not have happened to a nicer guy..  you got lucky and found a
> collector shark who fell asleep at the wheel..  any body who know's his 1/25 scales
> was prepared to go $90 to $100 before backing off when it hit around $120..
> untill now, I was the only person I know who scored a vert 68 under $80
> they average $110 on a low $240 on a high...  you really hit pay dirt my friend.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro... an your right i did get lucky as hell with this one.. :happysad: 
after my speeding ticket today...come home alil pissed  but to find out that i won this..made it all go away!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 11:33 PM~19699913
> *Well it could not have happened to a nicer guy..  you got lucky and found a
> collector shark who fell asleep at the wheel..  any body who know's his 1/25 scales
> was prepared to go $90 to $100 before backing off when it hit around $120..
> untill now, I was the only person I know who scored a vert 68 under $80
> they average $110 on a low $240 on a high...  you really hit pay dirt my friend.. :biggrin:
> *






































give us a mock up shot or two when she gets to your house.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2011, 01:54 AM~19700072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give us a mock up shot or two when she gets to your house.. :biggrin:
> *


will do!


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 10:33 PM~19699913
> *Well it could not have happened to a nicer guy..  you got lucky and found a
> collector shark who fell asleep at the wheel..  any body who know's his 1/25 scales
> was prepared to go $90 to $100 before backing off when it hit around $120..
> untill now, I was the only person I know who scored a vert 68 under $80
> they average $110 on a low $240 on a high...  you really hit pay dirt my friend.. :biggrin:
> *


I feel asleep alittle  ,


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 11:53 PM~19698375
> *LOL...I WISH I HAD ALL THE MONEY.. MY ASS IS BROKE.   I HAVE SPENT ALOT OF MONEY ON MY HOBBY THUOGH..  LOL...MAYBE THATS WHY IM ALLWAYS BROKE..MY BILLS ARE ALLWAYS PAID SO I SPEND MY OWN EXTRA LOOT ON MODELS..... PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG....... :biggrin:  I GOT LUCKY WITH THE 68...I GOT IT FOR 65 SHIPPED :wow:  I WAS SUPRIZED MYSELF. :cheesy: . BEEN WANTING ONE FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW ..
> NOW MAZDAT ON THE OTHER HAND,,, HE'S THE ONE WITH ALL THE MONEY..(PROMO KING)....LOL....HE MUST OF BEEN SLEEPING WHEN I WON THE 68... :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEEMS LIKE THE CARS I BID ON I LOOSE THEM ALL THE TIME.. THEN I SEE THEM ON HERE AN HE IS THE ONE POSTING THEM ... :0  LIKE THAT GREEN PONTIAC HE JUST POSTED ...LOL...GREAT COME UP MAZDAT. :thumbsup:
> *




Bro you aint lying!! BUT I'm much happier Im addicted to this, then Heroin or something. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 26 2011, 07:17 AM~19700948
> *Bro you aint lying!! BUT I'm much happier Im addicted to this, then Heroin or something. :happysad:
> *


thats what i tell the wife!! "I COULD BE DOING WORSE THINGS"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I have heard from a few guys that a '68 Impala hardtop is in the making along with a '69 to follow after that. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 AM~19702297
> *I have heard from a few guys that a '68 Impala hardtop is in the making along with a '69 to follow after that. :biggrin:
> *


FROM??? :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 26 2011, 10:01 AM~19702336
> *FROM??? :0
> *


revell


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 10:02 AM~19702342
> *revell
> *


 :uh: YEP JUST LIKE THE CUTLASS AND REGAL...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 26 2011, 10:02 AM~19702349
> *:uh: YEP JUST LIKE THE CUTLASS AND REGAL...
> *


you can count those 2 dead in the water and hop mobious might bat a eye at a cutlass


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a David Anthony Garcia custom 67 chop top I came up on recently  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 10:04 AM~19702358
> *you can count those 2 dead in the water and hop mobious might bat a eye at a cutlass
> *


YEP I HAVE NO FAITH IN REVELL THESE DAYS, FUCK EM...


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 26 2011, 09:04 AM~19702360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you chop that?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jan 26 2011, 09:19 AM~19702460
> *Did you chop that?
> *


No, Dave Garcia did


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Jan 26 2011, 12:34 AM~19700356-->
> 
> 
> 
> I feel asleep alittle  ,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> confessions of a collector shark..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 05:17 AM~19700948
> *Bro you aint lying!! BUT I'm much happier Im addicted to this, then Heroin or something. :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 26 2011, 08:13 AM~19701606
> *thats what i tell the wife!! "I COULD BE DOING WORSE THINGS"
> *





























1/25 scale Pulp Fiction  plastic addiction :angry: I used to be a successful taco bell employee  
then I main lined my first promo... after that i lost everything.. 
now I pan handle in front of hobby shop's I've been arrested three times for shoplifting at pegusus hobby's.. I know I hit rock bottom when I started washing windows at the gas station for jada diecast.. :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2011, 10:24 AM~19702513
> *confessions of a collector shark..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/25 scale Pulp Fiction   plastic addiction :angry: I used to be a successful  taco bell employee
> then I main lined my first promo...  after that i lost everything..
> now I pan handle in front of hobby shop's  I've been arrested three times for shoplifting at pegusus hobby's..  I know I hit rock bottom when I started washing windows at the gas station for jada diecast.. :uh:
> *


SHOOTING UP SUPER GLUE AND RESIN NOW YA DAMNED JUNKIE?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 26 2011, 10:21 AM~19702480
> *No, Dave Garcia did
> *


 that looks like D.A's work.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2011, 09:32 AM~19702591
> *that looks like D.A's work.. :biggrin:
> *


It is  

Dave gets down when it comes down to custom work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 26 2011, 12:26 PM~19702529
> *SHOOTING UP SUPER GLUE AND RESIN NOW YA DAMNED JUNKIE?
> *


 :ugh:  hno: :420: :run:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Jan 26 2011, 10:36 AM~19702640-->
> 
> 
> 
> It is
> 
> Dave gets down when it comes down to custom work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt about it. David is an icon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 26 2011, 10:26 AM~19702529
> *SHOOTING UP SUPER GLUE AND RESIN NOW YA DAMNED JUNKIE?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 26 2011, 10:44 AM~19702698
> *:ugh:    hno:  :420:  :run:
> *


 see all the little smiley dude's are going threw promo detox..
that's the ugly side of our addiction...


----------



## gseeds

> sell me that cabron !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

NEW TOYS TO PLAY WITH!! :cheesy: 
















BOTH CAME IN TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 AM~19722656
> *NEW TOYS TO PLAY WITH!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH CAME IN TODAY :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 26 2011, 11:04 AM~19702360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a David Anthony Garcia custom 67 chop top I came up on recently   :biggrin:
> *


that's awesome!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 AM~19722656
> *NEW TOYS TO PLAY WITH!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can I have the 68 Jeral? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 11:50 AM~19722656
> *NEW TOYS TO PLAY WITH!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH CAME IN TODAY :biggrin:
> *


 hell yea... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 28 2011, 02:08 PM~19722785
> *Can I have the 68 Jeral? :biggrin:
> *


TRADE YA FOR THE 71 PONTIAC.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 12:50 PM~19722656
> *NEW TOYS TO PLAY WITH!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH CAME IN TODAY :biggrin:
> *


Niiiiice 
 :nicoderm:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just jumped on ebay for a sec an found a 72 promo..buy it now for dirt cheap!!! $57 shipped :0 
mazdat was sleeping again... :biggrin:
funny thingis i had the money for it but that money is for my fines commin up!! :biggrin: 
had to have it for that price
"PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG"


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 02:54 PM~19724367
> *just jumped on ebay for a sec an found a 72 promo..buy it now for dirt cheap!!! $57 shipped :0
> mazdat was sleeping again... :biggrin:
> funny thingis i had the money for it but that money is for my fines commin up!! :biggrin:
> had to have it for that price
> "PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG"
> *


I wasn't sleeping....I already have 3...don't need another one


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 28 2011, 06:04 PM~19724427
> *I wasn't sleeping....I already have 3...don't need another one
> *


now i got 2..this new will get the roof chopped off to make it a vert!
need one more to make a wagon.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 03:13 PM~19724480
> *now i got 2..this new will get the roof chopped off  to make it a vert!
> need one more to make a wagon.. :biggrin:
> *


Wagon will be bad ass!!

I'm after a 71 convertible, kinda don't like the color, all the ones I've seen are yellow


----------



## mademan

got another 68 promo








and some 1:24 machined lugs and valve stems... for the blue 68 coupe!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 03:54 PM~19724367
> *just jumped on ebay for a sec an found a 72 promo..buy it now for dirt cheap!!! $57 shipped :0
> mazdat was sleeping again... :biggrin:
> funny thingis i had the money for it but that money is for my fines commin up!! :biggrin:
> had to have it for that price
> "PLASTIC IS A HELL OF A DRUG"
> *


 A 72 IS ROLEX JUST THE SAME.. GOOD COME UP..
HEY MAZ i KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SAYING> ALL i EVER SEE IN A 71 IS A DAMM 
YELLOW VERT.. WITH A HIGH ASS RESERVE..

HEY MADEMAN.. I HAVE A UNTUCHED 68 VERT CADI JOHAN KIT.. THAT I THINK I WANT TO TRADE FOR A 67.. LET ME KNOW?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got my murals from ofdatx.. thanks man..








my 72 i got off ebay dirt cheap!! this is the ebay pic...it has not got here yet!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2011, 04:20 PM~19724516
> *got another 68 promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some 1:24 machined lugs and valve stems... for the blue 68 coupe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much those valve stems & nuts cost ya? i snagged a set of connectors the other day & flipped out when they was a pack of 5 for $10 :wow:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2011, 11:00 AM~19729726
> *how much those valve stems & nuts cost ya?  i snagged a set of connectors the other day & flipped out when they was a pack of 5 for $10 :wow:
> *


the lugs were 8.99 the stems were 3.49


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap..i figured around that.. should make it look awesome


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2011, 11:06 AM~19729756
> *yeap..i figured around that..  should make it look awesome
> *


im gonna use em on my 1 off machined wheels for the 68 coupe deville.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 

hell yeah bro. sounds like ya got a plan.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## Laidframe




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 1 2011, 01:38 PM~19757708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 1 2011, 04:38 PM~19757708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is too koo !!!!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 2 2011, 09:53 AM~19766507-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Feb 2 2011, 12:31 PM~19767650
> *That is too koo !!!!!
> *



It was a lucky score. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 1 2011, 01:38 PM~19757708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find Dave!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Is it a sealed kit?


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 29 2011, 12:13 AM~19724480
> *now i got 2..this new will get the roof chopped off  to make it a vert!
> need one more to make a wagon.. :biggrin:
> *


wish i had only one i germany you dont find no promos somthing like this not all shipp world wide


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 1 2011, 05:38 PM~19757708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey dave heres an idea for your kit :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Feb 2 2011, 01:15 PM~19768012-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find Dave!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Is it a sealed kit?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I can open it if you want some pictures. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gseeds_@Feb 2 2011, 01:15 PM~19768017
> *Hey dave heres an idea for your kit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, thats what I have in mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 2 2011, 01:20 PM~19768055
> *Yes, but I can open it if you want some pictures.  :biggrin:
> Yea, thats what I have in mind.  :thumbsup:
> *


How did you know I was going to ask that??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85

scored this from avidinha









and this from mazdat


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally snagged a '68 vert from the Bay.

I just won it so no further pics.

It's a builder Promo , just what i was lookin' for .












I'ma bless this one !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 4 2011, 06:38 PM~19789649
> *Finally snagged a '68 vert from the Bay.
> 
> I just won it so no further pics.
> 
> It's a builder Promo , just what i was lookin' for .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma bless this one !
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 4 2011, 06:38 PM~19789649
> *Finally snagged a '68 vert from the Bay.
> 
> I just won it so no further pics.
> 
> It's a builder Promo , just what i was lookin' for .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma bless this one !
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: man i hope you got luckl like i did ...man i was waiting a whole year to get a good deal on one.. sweet come up bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

I picked this up cause I thought I could build the Chevelle as a lowrider. But it would be to much work to change it. It would have been a cool Lowrider build and I got it with a few other kits, so it was only about $50


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 4 2011, 07:31 PM~19791471
> *I picked this up cause I thought I could build the Chevelle as a lowrider. But it would be to much work to change it. It would have been a cool Lowrider build and I got it with a few other kits, so it was only about $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'll take it if you don't want it...PM a price Dave


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 4 2011, 10:31 PM~19791471
> *I picked this up cause I thought I could build the Chevelle as a lowrider. But it would be to much work to change it. It would have been a cool Lowrider build and I got it with a few other kits, so it was only about $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhweee thats a good find for 50 bones... :0 :thumbsup: shit thats a steal!!!
do you have the impala an trailer with it also?


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Feb 4 2011, 07:35 PM~19791500-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it if you don't want it...PM a price Dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't made up my mind what I want to do with it. :dunno:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 07:36 PM~19791506
> *ohhhweee thats a good find for 50 bones... :0  :thumbsup: shit thats a steal!!!
> do you have the impala an trailer with it also?
> *


Yes its complete, instructions and decals. I just dont want to take it out of the box and not be able to put it back in.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 4 2011, 10:31 PM~19791471
> *I picked this up cause I thought I could build the Chevelle as a lowrider. But it would be to much work to change it. It would have been a cool Lowrider build and I got it with a few other kits, so it was only about $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WOW 50 Buck last time i saw one these it was going for $350


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 4 2011, 07:49 PM~19791607
> *WOW 50 Buck last time i saw one these it was going for $350
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: , maybe I better hold on to this and put it in a safe place.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
:0 :wow: :around:  :run:


----------



## MAZDAT

Keeping it?...Yeah...no...maybe so...which one is it? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 4 2011, 08:05 PM~19791725
> *Keeping it?...Yeah...no...maybe so...which one is it?  :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


Going to keep it for now. I can't get rid of it without knowing what it's really worth. I would hate to sell it to you for $100 and then find out you sold it for $400.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 4 2011, 10:31 PM~19791471
> *I picked this up cause I thought I could build the Chevelle as a lowrider. But it would be to much work to change it. It would have been a cool Lowrider build and I got it with a few other kits, so it was only about $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Deal of the decade right there bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19790706
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  man i hope you got luckl like i did ...man i was waiting a whole year to get a good deal on one.. sweet come up bro.. :biggrin:
> *


Yep I was waiting for along time for a real good deal on a vert. 

$79 plus shipping...I couldn't pass it up.

Now I gotta get another AMT '67 kit for the donor today.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2011, 09:00 AM~19793785
> *Yep I was waiting for along time for a real good deal on a vert.
> 
> $79 plus shipping...I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Now I gotta get another AMT '67 kit for the donor today.
> *


hell yeah thats a smokin deal :cheesy: good for you i know you been wanting one...glad you finaly got one for your sick ass colection..you got the sickest impala line up in here i think.. :wow: anyways is the 67 better then the 65?? as far as a doner?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 4 2011, 10:51 PM~19792934
> *Going to keep it for now. I can't get rid of it without knowing what it's really worth. I would hate to sell it to you for $100 and then find out you sold it for $400.
> *


That's true....keep it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 09:49 AM~19793960
> *hell yeah thats a smokin deal :cheesy:  good for you i know you been wanting one...glad you finaly got one for your sick ass colection..you got the sickest impala line up in here i think.. :wow: anyways is the 67 better then the 65?? as far as a doner?
> *


Thanx bro. 

Thats a good ? IDK :dunno:

I'll use the '67 because of its separate frame and nice suspension parts.

Don't know if it 'll be a SS427 or an SS327 yet :dunno:

Color wise - Kandy Butterscotch, Kandy Persimmion, Kandy Pink, HOK Hot Pink Pearl, and Gold Pearl. Dark orange and raspberry pinstripes, with a little leafing.

Won't be done for alooooong time (Oct) is what I'm shootin' for. It'll be the Last of the Impala Line-Up built.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2011, 10:49 AM~19794143
> *Thanx bro.
> 
> Thats a good ? IDK :dunno:
> 
> I'll use the '67 because of its separate frame and nice suspension parts.
> 
> Don't  know if it 'll be a SS427 or an SS327 yet :dunno:
> 
> Color wise - Kandy Butterscotch, Kandy Persimmion, Kandy Pink, HOK Hot Pink Pearl, and Gold Pearl. Dark orange and raspberry pinstripes, with a little leafing.
> 
> Won't be done for alooooong time (Oct) is what I'm shootin' for. It'll be the Last of the Impala Line-Up built.
> *


good point on the frame being 2 parts!!

BIG BLOCK :biggrin: 

shit thats alot of candy... idk how you just throw these colors together in your head an they come out wicked sick!!

the 68 will be the BIG BANG huh.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2011, 08:49 AM~19794143
> *Thanx bro.
> 
> Thats a good ? IDK :dunno:
> 
> I'll use the '67 because of its separate frame and nice suspension parts.
> 
> Don't  know if it 'll be a SS427 or an SS327 yet :dunno:
> 
> Color wise - Kandy Butterscotch, Kandy Persimmion, Kandy Pink, HOK Hot Pink Pearl, and Gold Pearl. Dark orange and raspberry pinstripes, with a little leafing.
> 
> Won't be done for alooooong time (Oct) is what I'm shootin' for. It'll be the Last of the Impala Line-Up built.
> *


 Hey Trend I did not know that was you on ebay.. I cost you an extra nine or ten bucks on that car... I was just messin around with the bid's... good eye homie..
both 65 and 67 donor frames will work.. i prefer the 65 a little better because of the 
fender wells.... as for the motor? I think the 327 is to small... I like the 427 or 396.
just me two cents..


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 5 2011, 07:48 AM~19794137
> *That's true....keep it
> *


I would trade for this


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 5 2011, 12:49 PM~19795602
> *I would trade for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good luck on that one,I've been trying to get this one from Gary for a while now


----------



## MAZDAT

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUILT-1967-CHEVY-IMPAL...=item53e59b8b13


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 5 2011, 11:37 AM~19794329-->
> 
> 
> 
> good point on the frame being 2 parts!!
> 
> BIG BLOCK :biggrin:
> 
> shit thats alot of candy... idk how you just throw these colors together in your head  an they come out wicked sick!!
> 
> the 68 will be the BIG BANG huh.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it all goes together well . Got my fingers crossed ..... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Feb 5 2011, 03:20 PM~19795434
> *Hey Trend I did not know that was you on ebay.. I cost you an extra nine or ten bucks on that car...  I was just messin around with the bid's... good eye homie..
> both 65 and 67 donor frames will work.. i prefer the 65 a little better because of the
> fender wells....  as for the motor? I think the 327 is to small... I like the 427 or 396.
> just me two cents..
> *


  ....... I was thinking of making a non SS427 and remove the fender gills, then add the other scripts :dunno:
Then again , nothing like big block power in a Old School ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> I picked this up cause I thought I could build the Chevelle as a lowrider. But it would be to much work to change it. It would have been a cool Lowrider build and I got it with a few other kits, so it was only about $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i seen one go on ebay once for $500 !!!!! $50.00 ? damn thats a score !!!! :biggrin:
> they made some other AWB funny car drag teams also, buti think this is the rearest one.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2011, 02:52 PM~19795923
> *I hope it all goes together well . Got my fingers crossed .....  :biggrin:
> ....... I was thinking of making a non SS427 and remove the fender gills, then add the other scripts :dunno:
> Then again , nothing like big block power in a Old School ! :biggrin:
> *


 we all know what ever you do its going to be hot..

On my this 68 ? I kind of wanted to go with bench seats and no fins on the side.
even if the door dont open..


----------



## truscale

Bought a few built -ups ,and a resin reject from a friend today. Mark Townsend will be making the 57 Ford Ranchero. This Ranchero is a reject because the mold rubber was old and had problems. Mark is making a new mold , and will have this available soon. 

Mark built the 41 Ford and 48 Buick both. I bought them for future projects. The Buick will be similar to my 50 Cadillac, a long low Kool Kustom. The 41 will get skirts, different bumpers and wheels , and repaint. The Buick will get wheels, reworked top( add quart windows) ,and repaint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

diggin this !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 6 2011, 08:54 AM~19799843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diggin this !! :thumbsup:
> *


isnt there a kit of this out there?? im pretty sure ive seeen the chop top version of this.. :happysad: 


forgot to say that i scooped up a 69 impala reg...model (not promo )the other day for 36 buck plus shipping..wich bruoght to a tottal of 40 bones.. :0 :wow: :biggrin: sweeet deal...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 6 2011, 11:43 AM~19801187
> *isnt there a kit of this out there?? im pretty sure ive seeen the chop top version of this.. :happysad:
> forgot to say that i scooped up a 69 impala reg...model (not promo )the other day for 36 buck plus shipping..wich bruoght to a tottal of 40 bones.. :0  :wow:  :biggrin:  sweeet deal...
> *


 boy you scored again.. cant wait to see pictures.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 6 2011, 02:55 PM~19801781
> *boy you scored again..  cant wait to see pictures.. :biggrin:
> *


its alil rough but complete..needs to hit the brake fluid...but nothing is broke so its all good.. ill fix her up! post picks when it gets here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 6 2011, 01:43 PM~19801187
> *isnt there a kit of this out there?? im pretty sure ive seeen the chop top version of this.. :happysad:
> forgot to say that i scooped up a 69 impala reg...model (not promo )the other day for 36 buck plus shipping..wich bruoght to a tottal of 40 bones.. :0  :wow:   :biggrin:  sweeet deal...
> *


The chopped version is the Saintz, I believe :dunno: 

Yeah,the original is out there, but it's expensive :biggrin: . I used it as the 
donor kit for the Modelhaus '57 Country Squire trans kit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-FORD-RANCHERO-1-2...=item588c81e7b0
http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-1957-FORD-RANCH...=item588c81c0a8























Great score on the '69. I have my eye on one but maybe in the long run
I'll get a '69. :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 04:06 PM~19802327
> *The chopped version is the Saintz, I believe :dunno:
> 
> Yeah,the original is out there, but it's expensive  :biggrin: . I used it as the
> donor kit for the Modelhaus '57 Country Squire trans kit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-FORD-RANCHERO-1-2...=item588c81e7b0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-1957-FORD-RANCH...=item588c81c0a8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score on the '69. I have my eye on one but maybe in the long run
> I'll get a '69. :dunno:
> *


man your stcok oldies are fawkin sweet!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 6 2011, 04:15 PM~19802382
> *man your stcok oldies are fawkin sweet!!
> *


Thanx bro ! I wish I still had it ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 04:17 PM~19802401
> *Thanx bro ! I wish I still had it ...
> 
> *


welll...look what the fuck i found...lol... i knew there was a reg model of it cause i have one...wtf i got so much shit over here i dont even know what i got...an i found a 60 wagon reson that was inside a 59 kit...see where it says 60 wagon resin on the box....well it was turnd the other way thats why i dont know it was in there...lol... i thauoght it was just a 69 :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

I have one of those Revell chop top Ranchero :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 6 2011, 01:05 AM~19798791
> *we all know what ever you do its going to be hot..
> 
> On my this 68 ? I kind of wanted to go with bench seats and no fins on the side.
> even if the door dont open..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You gotta love '68 ! That looks real nice and a cleeeean body on it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 6 2011, 04:33 PM~19802509
> *welll...look what the fuck i found...lol... i knew there was a reg model of it cause i have one...wtf i got so much shit over here i dont even know what i got...an i found a 60 wagon reson that was inside a 59 kit...see where it says 60 wagon resin on the box....well it was turnd the other way thats why i dont know it was in there...lol... i thauoght it was just a 69 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gotta love when that happens ! That wagon has been on my list for awhile. I'ma hit jimmy flinstone, I think he has 'em too.


Can't wait to see what you do with your wagon bro !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 04:06 PM~19803016
> *You gotta love when that happens ! That wagon has been on my list for awhile. I'ma hit jimmy flinstone, I think he has 'em too.
> Can't wait to see what you do with your wagon bro !
> 
> *


 I used to have two of those flinstone 60's, one delivery and one wagon..
i gave one to kjkj87 the other one went somewhere? but I dont remember..
say dah Markie :uh: I am kind itchin to get my 62 wagon back, but that wont be for a while.. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 6 2011, 11:43 AM~19801187
> *isnt there a kit of this out there?? im pretty sure ive seeen the chop top version of this.. :happysad:
> forgot to say that i scooped up a 69 impala reg...model (not promo )the other day for 36 buck plus shipping..wich bruoght to a tottal of 40 bones.. :0  :wow:   :biggrin:  sweeet deal...
> *


Yes. Revell made an un-chopped and a chopped 57 Ranchero. Only thing is it was made by modifying the wagon mold, and the doors are to short for a Ranchero. This kit will need the rear bumper of the Revell kit ,and you can use the AMT kit for the rest of the pieces.


----------



## crxlowrider

went to my local model show today and picked up 3 70 monte carlo kits. one for $5.$6 and $8. also picked up a IMCA Ford probe kit for $5. won a toyota supra kit from the door prize drawings. and picked up a Japanes toyota ??celica?? it's purple on the box for $15 ALL SEALED


----------



## Hydrohype

brought a couple things home from moms house...


----------



## Hydrohype

for sale.. $55 plus shipping.. box has the original seal on it..


----------



## dig_derange

damn.. you got me thinking about that Vega!!!

just copped this here :biggrin: 










planning to get it all graff'd up B-Boy style


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 6 2011, 05:33 PM~19802509
> *welll...look what the fuck i found...lol... i knew there was a reg model of it cause i have one...wtf i got so much shit over here i dont even know what i got...an i found a 60 wagon reson that was inside a 59 kit...see where it says 60 wagon resin on the box....well it was turnd the other way thats why i dont know it was in there...lol... i thauoght it was just a 69 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

won this on ebay yesterday.. 67 vert.. all I need now is a 65 and my cadi 
collection is complete for the 60's


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 8 2011, 01:07 PM~19818089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> won this on ebay yesterday..  67 vert.. all I need now is a 65 and my cadi
> collection is complete for the 60's
> *


WHAT ARE YOU COLLECTING?? ALL DEVILLES OR ALL ELDO'S?? BOTH? I WANTED TO HAVE THE CADDDY COLLECTION BUT BETWEEN ALL THE DEVILLES AN ELDO'S...TOOOO MUCH MONEY!!! SO IM GETTING RID OF MINE. ILL STICK WITH MY IMPALA/CAPRICE. YA GOT ANY OF THEM FOR SALE?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 8 2011, 04:27 PM~19819940
> *WHAT ARE YOU COLLECTING?? ALL DEVILLES OR ALL ELDO'S?? BOTH?  I WANTED TO HAVE THE CADDDY COLLECTION BUT BETWEEN ALL THE DEVILLES AN ELDO'S...TOOOO MUCH MONEY!!! SO IM GETTING RID OF MINE. ILL STICK WITH MY IMPALA/CAPRICE. YA GOT ANY OF THEM FOR SALE?
> *


i want first shot at em, pm me prices


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 8 2011, 03:27 PM~19819940
> *WHAT ARE YOU COLLECTING?? ALL DEVILLES OR ALL ELDO'S?? BOTH?  I WANTED TO HAVE THE CADDDY COLLECTION BUT BETWEEN ALL THE DEVILLES AN ELDO'S...TOOOO MUCH MONEY!!! SO IM GETTING RID OF MINE. ILL STICK WITH MY IMPALA/CAPRICE. YA GOT ANY OF THEM FOR SALE?
> *


 :biggri :biggrin: I'm collecting 60's coup's 64-68 (69 and 70 cadi's) are up in the air.
I am collecting all year impala's too, I got everyone except the 71..
I dont want to pay $100 for that yellow vert i keep seeing...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2011, 06:30 PM~19820424
> *i want first shot at em, pm me prices
> *


what you think there worth??


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 8 2011, 06:26 PM~19820802
> *what you think there worth??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just want the 4door and the 69, pm me a price. I may have another 74caprice that I'd come off, if I do get it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2011, 07:49 PM~19820970
> *I just want the 4door and the 69, pm me a price. I may have another 74caprice that I'd come off, if I do get it.
> *


got any 73's??? or 72? im good on 74's now i have 3.....1 - hard top, 1-vert an 1 will soon to ba a wagon.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 8 2011, 06:55 PM~19821011
> *got any 73's??? or  72?  im good on 74's now i have 3.....1 - hard top,  1-vert an  1 will soon to ba a wagon.
> *


Nuthin, my last 73 went to the homie Biggs. Pm me a cash price. Well work somethin out.


----------



## mademan

-got my autoart 2005 Pilgrim V-series in the mail today #365/6000

-Hobby shop got 3 of the new-old 76 caprices, so I grabbed 1 up and put the other 2 aside til next payday, and grabbed up some styrene


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2011, 12:35 AM~19823804
> *-got my autoart 2005 Pilgrim V-series in the mail today #365/6000
> 
> -Hobby shop got 3 of the new-old 76 caprices, so I grabbed 1 up and put the other 2 aside til next payday, and grabbed up some styrene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmm i could use a 76 :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 8 2011, 11:38 PM~19823845
> *hmmmm i could use a 76 :cheesy:
> *


ive got an extra one here :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 8 2011, 06:46 PM~19820556
> *:biggri :biggrin: I'm collecting 60's coup's 64-68 (69 and 70 cadi's) are up in the air.
> I am collecting all year impala's too, I got everyone except the  71..
> I dont want to pay $100 for that yellow vert i keep seeing...
> *


you got any extra impalas/caprices to sell??
i got 58-76 some hard tops some verts.... i want 58-76 ht an 58-76 verts..
then ill work on all the wagons...lol...who knows what collection ill do next...but i know it wont be caddy's theres just way to many an they are tooo pricey for me!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2011, 12:35 AM~19823804
> *-got my autoart 2005 Pilgrim V-series in the mail today #365/6000
> 
> -Hobby shop got 3 of the new-old 76 caprices, so I grabbed 1 up and put the other 2 aside til next payday, and grabbed up some styrene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score. I like that cts-v


----------



## mademan

ive got an all black ( no decal) and all white ( no decal ) one comming. they are pretty nice.

next up im gonna grab the kyosho 1/18 2008 cts and 2010 cts-v they are pricey though around 90-100 each plus i gotta pay about 30.00 shipping to canada.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2011, 12:39 AM~19823863
> *ive got an extra one here  :biggrin:
> *


  maybe we can do a trade for the 2 69 caddy's.
got any photo etch for any impala's/caprice?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 9 2011, 12:23 AM~19824219
> * maybe we can do a trade for the 2 69 caddy's.
> got any photo etch for any impala's/caprice?
> *


ive got a 76 etch set


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 8 2011, 10:42 PM~19823878
> *you got any  extra impalas/caprices to sell??
> i got 58-76 some hard tops some verts.... i want 58-76 ht an 58-76 verts..
> then ill work on all the wagons...lol...who knows what collection ill do next...but i know it wont be caddy's theres just way to many an they are tooo pricey for me!
> *


 yea the Cadi's are kind of high.. thats why I only have the the few years that really 
apeel to me.. I may have something in the future.. but I pretty much have plans for all my impala's and caprice's... 
(thats cool your gonna have all ht's and all verts one day) i would like alot more wagons in my collection...but I am gonna hold off on getting any more resin until I see 
how my other one's turn out..
I would love 66, 67,68 caprice..hardtop's :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 03:43 AM~19824927
> *yea the Cadi's are kind of high.. thats why I only have the the few years that really
> apeel to me.. I may have something in the future.. but I pretty much have plans for all my impala's and caprice's...
> (thats cool your gonna have all ht's and all verts one day) i would like alot more wagons in my collection...but I am gonna hold off on getting any more resin until I see
> how my other one's turn out..
> I would love 66, 67,68 caprice..hardtop's  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mademan

just got these in! :biggrin: 

62 nova,leadstone,hirohata merc, porsche a550 spyder,chopped ford


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2011, 03:51 PM~19829277
> *just got these in! :biggrin:
> 
> 62 nova,leadstone,hirohata merc, porsche a550 spyder,chopped ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I want to see what you do with the Nova? :biggrin: 


I got a this 64 rivi parts box last week for $25.00 no body, but It has good interior
great chrome. clean window.. and great tail light bezzle's (those are difficult to get for 
63-64...)









And this 64 rivi parts car came in the mail today.. $22.00 plus shipping..
the chrome is dull..but it has the body, clean windows. and I need the chrome anyway. put the two together? and i have a rolex.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 

lucky focker!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

You bought this item | View order details


MPC 1/25 '69 IMPALA 427 SS BUILDER/PARTS CAR CIRCA 1969 


Ended: Feb 04, 201114:39:31 PST 

Bid history: 1 bid 


Sold For: US $34.00 

Add to list 


here it is.. kinda ruogh but all o.g. an complete with extra's
all the paint flaked off with my finger nail..still getting brake fluid...  
all is in great shape just needs clean'd the trunk has 2 glue burns fron the inside out ...easy fix..... an the roof has glue burns from the inside out allso..but that dont matter to me cause the roof is gone!! i allready have the ht so this is perfect..time to chop it up!!
looking for a stock o.g. hood if anyone wants to trade for the turbo hood...


----------



## Hydrohype

he shoot's , he scores! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 09:33 AM~19835936
> *You bought this item | View order details
> MPC 1/25 '69 IMPALA 427 SS BUILDER/PARTS CAR CIRCA 1969
> 
> 
> Ended: Feb 04, 201114:39:31 PST
> 
> Bid history: 1 bid
> 
> 
> Sold For: US $34.00
> 
> Add to list
> 
> 
> here it is.. kinda ruogh but all o.g. an complete with extra's
> all the paint flaked off with my finger nail..still getting brake fluid...
> all is in great shape just needs clean'd the trunk has 2 glue burns fron the inside out ...easy fix..... an the roof has glue burns from the inside out allso..but that dont matter to me cause the roof is gone!! i allready have the ht  so this is perfect..time to chop it up!!
> looking for a stock o.g. hood if anyone wants to trade for the turbo hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Jeral, send me that roof after you cut it off, I may need it for something


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 10 2011, 12:59 PM~19836106
> *Hey Jeral, send me that roof after you cut it off, I may need it for something
> *


cant really see it in the pic but but its kinda warped ... it bows in the middle ...someone used way to much glue on the glass strips that run across the inside of the roof an too ta tell ya the truth im not sure what will be left of it after i cut it off.. i allways under cut then sand down the rest to where it needs to be..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 10:29 AM~19836291
> *cant really see it in the pic but but its kinda warped ... it bows in the middle ...someone used way to much glue on the glass strips that run across the inside of the roof an too ta tell ya the truth im not sure what will be left of it after i cut it off.. i allways under cut then sand down the rest to where it needs to be..
> *


Yeah, once its warped, there's no fixing


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 09:33 AM~19835936
> *You bought this item | View order details
> MPC 1/25 '69 IMPALA 427 SS BUILDER/PARTS CAR CIRCA 1969
> 
> 
> Ended: Feb 04, 201114:39:31 PST
> 
> Bid history: 1 bid
> 
> 
> Sold For: US $34.00
> 
> Add to list
> 
> 
> here it is.. kinda ruogh but all o.g. an complete with extra's
> all the paint flaked off with my finger nail..still getting brake fluid...
> all is in great shape just needs clean'd the trunk has 2 glue burns fron the inside out ...easy fix..... an the roof has glue burns from the inside out allso..but that dont matter to me cause the roof is gone!! i allready have the ht  so this is perfect..time to chop it up!!
> looking for a stock o.g. hood if anyone wants to trade for the turbo hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: damn it, you get all the goodies. Imma hire you to do searches for me :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 01:50 PM~19836405
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: an to top it off i got 10 sets of heb deeks dayton spokes coming too!!! :wow: should be here next week.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2011, 01:35 AM~19823804
> *-got my autoart 2005 Pilgrim V-series in the mail today #365/6000
> 
> -Hobby shop got 3 of the new-old 76 caprices, so I grabbed 1 up and put the other 2 aside til next payday, and grabbed up some styrene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 11:03 AM~19836492
> *:biggrin: an to top it off i got 10 sets of heb deeks dayton spokes coming too!!! :wow: should be here next week.. :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: 

ballin :biggrin: must have got a good deal


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 02:55 PM~19836845
> *:wow:
> 
> ballin :biggrin:  must have got a good deal
> *


:dunno: after he called me i did what i could an an we made a deal... an they wont get here till next week...now i have to talk to armando an get 10 sets from him to make the wheels complete! expensive week.. :tears:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 12:05 PM~19836886
> *:dunno: after he called me i did what i could an an we made a deal... an they wont get here till next week...now i have to talk to  armando an get 10 sets from him to make the wheels complete! expensive week.. :tears:
> *



DAAAMMMNNNN!!! :wow: 

thats some model love right there :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 03:37 PM~19837079
> *DAAAMMMNNNN!!! :wow:
> 
> thats some model love right there :biggrin:
> *


yeah i here ya bro...ill be broke for a bit..so i guess its time to clean out some stuff again for money...lol..... but i do have a handfull of built models that are worthy an deserve some nice wheels instead of pegasus..an have a few for future builds..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 12:45 PM~19837149
> *yeah i here ya bro...ill be broke for a bit..so i guess its time to clean out some stuff again for money...lol..... but i do have a handfull of built models that are worthy an deserve  some nice wheels instead of pegasus..an have a few for future builds..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 12:03 PM~19836492
> *:biggrin: an to top it off i got 10 sets of heb deeks dayton spokes coming too!!! :wow: should be here next week.. :cheesy:
> *


where can i get a set of these ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 10 2011, 09:40 PM~19839591
> *where can i get a set of these ?
> *


ITS A SECRET...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























































































CHECK EM OUT ON EBAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 07:42 PM~19839615
> *ITS A SECRET...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CHECK EM OUT ON EBAY! :thumbsup:
> *


oh shit that must mean they expensive :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

These are pics from the site, pretty much the same on what I'm getting


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 11 2011, 05:19 PM~19846841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics from the site, pretty much the same on what I'm getting
> *



That looks badazz


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 11 2011, 04:19 PM~19846841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics from the site, pretty much the same on what I'm getting
> *


Nice pick ups, I got both of those as well.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

My girl gave me this today as a early vday gift :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2011, 06:50 PM~19859680
> *My girl gave me this today as a early vday gift :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A GOOD WOMEN!!  

I GOT MINE THE OTHER DAY AS WELL,

7 CANS OF TAMIYA HER CHOICE OF COLORS...LOL.. (SHE DID GOOD)
MODELS MASTERS GLUE METAL TIP (IF YOU HAVENT TRIED IT GET IT )
CROME FOIL (SHE KNOWS I NEED THAT ALL THE TIME))
BOTTLE OF FLAT BLACK AN SILVER.
SHE HOOKED ME UP...I STILL DIDNT GET HER ANYTHING YET.. :happysad: 
I'LL GET HER TOMORROW.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 13 2011, 08:21 PM~19859970
> *NOW THATS A GOOD  WOMEN!!
> 
> I GOT MINE THE OTHER DAY AS WELL,
> 
> 7 CANS OF TAMIYA HER CHOICE OF COLORS...LOL..  (SHE DID GOOD)
> MODELS MASTERS GLUE METAL TIP  (IF YOU HAVENT TRIED IT GET IT )
> CROME FOIL  (SHE KNOWS I NEED THAT ALL THE TIME))
> BOTTLE OF FLAT  BLACK AN SILVER.
> SHE HOOKED ME UP...I STILL DIDNT GET HER ANYTHING YET.. :happysad:
> I'LL GET HER TOMORROW.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks man


Your a lucky man yourself!!!!


----------



## regalistic

picked all this up for cheap over the week end.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 14 2011, 08:48 AM~19865059
> *picked all this up for cheap over the week end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweet ass score! hell yeah. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 14 2011, 09:48 AM~19865059
> *picked all this up for cheap over the week end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 14 2011, 08:48 AM~19865059
> *picked all this up for cheap over the week end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SCORE ERIK....YOU GOING TO COLUMBUS MARCH 27??


----------



## tunzafun

Got these 2 promos off ebay for cheap-$12.79 shipped  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

my 67 came today... :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Another 61 4 door... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 15 2011, 11:06 AM~19874754
> *Another 61 4 door... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 she looks cean..hows the crome an windows?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 15 2011, 09:59 AM~19875450
> *:0  she looks cean..hows the crome an windows?
> *


I haven't got it yet, seems clean


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 10 2011, 09:11 PM~19839901
> *oh shit that must mean they expensive  :biggrin:
> *



18.00 on the bay


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 15 2011, 02:31 PM~19876079
> *18.00 on the bay
> *


an 2.00 shipping.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got this in the mail today....stole this lot off ebay for 58.00 :biggrin: 
You won this auction. | View order details


Please wait
Image not availableEnlarge 

Large Lot Detail Master, Preston, Acorn Parts 1/24+25 

Item condition: New 

Ended: Feb 12, 201112:25:20 PST 

Bid history: 14 bids 

Winning bid: US $58.00 


Delivery: Estimated within 6-7 business days. 

Returns: No Returns Accepted


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 01:49 PM~19883763
> *just got this in the mail today....stole this lot off ebay for 58.00 :biggrin:
> You won this auction. | View order details
> Please wait
> Image not availableEnlarge
> 
> Large Lot Detail Master, Preston, Acorn Parts 1/24+25
> 
> Item condition: New
> 
> Ended: Feb 12, 201112:25:20 PST
> 
> Bid history: 14 bids
> 
> Winning bid: US $58.00
> 
> 
> Delivery: Estimated within 6-7 business days.
> 
> Returns: No Returns Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The '68 arrived today in the mail ......... 

Decent builder '68 vert .......... 



























Haven't decided on what to do with it yet :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 07:48 PM~19887997
> *The '68 arrived today in the mail .........
> 
> Decent builder '68 vert ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided on what to do with it yet :dunno:
> 
> *


 great car...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 07:48 PM~19887997
> *The '68 arrived today in the mail .........
> 
> Decent builder '68 vert ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided on what to do with it yet :dunno:
> 
> *


 great car...


----------



## chris mineer

good find bros


----------



## Gear Buster

NICE SCORE...


> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 10:49 AM~19883763
> *just got this in the mail today....stole this lot off ebay for 58.00 :biggrin:
> You won this auction. | View order details
> Please wait
> Image not availableEnlarge
> 
> Large Lot Detail Master, Preston, Acorn Parts 1/24+25
> 
> Item condition: New
> 
> Ended: Feb 12, 201112:25:20 PST
> 
> Bid history: 14 bids
> 
> Winning bid: US $58.00
> 
> 
> Delivery: Estimated within 6-7 business days.
> 
> Returns: No Returns Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks gear buster.. i just got all this in the mail about 5 min..ago! :biggrin: 

my deeks came in :cheesy: 









an 3 combine lots from the same dude off ebay.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 11:49 AM~19883763
> *just got this in the mail today....stole this lot off ebay for 58.00 :biggrin:
> You won this auction. | View order details
> Please wait
> Image not availableEnlarge
> 
> Large Lot Detail Master, Preston, Acorn Parts 1/24+25
> 
> Item condition: New
> 
> Ended: Feb 12, 201112:25:20 PST
> 
> Bid history: 14 bids
> 
> Winning bid: US $58.00
> 
> 
> Delivery: Estimated within 6-7 business days.
> 
> Returns: No Returns Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! lots of cool stuff in there. looks like a hobby shop going out of business


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

thought this was a cool kit 

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-57-CHEVY-LOW-RI...=item3cb51a49b0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 17 2011, 02:07 PM~19893146
> *thought this was a cool kit
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-57-CHEVY-LOW-RI...=item3cb51a49b0
> *


it is for the box art!! the one i had everything fit like shit an also alot of cleaning of the parts...maybe i just got a bad one idk.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 12:33 PM~19892100
> *thanks gear buster..  i just got all this in the mail about 5 min..ago! :biggrin:
> 
> my deeks came in :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an 3 combine lots from the same dude off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i need a set of those deeks!!!!!!!

here what i picked up today


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 17 2011, 02:07 PM~19893146
> *thought this was a cool kit
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-57-CHEVY-LOW-RI...=item3cb51a49b0
> *


I had one of these about 10+ yrs ago & got another about a month ago. They are really cool kits. The one I had yrs ago went together well, the one I have now I have yet to fit anything so I can't say yet. They are really cool though.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2011, 03:14 PM~19893506
> *damn i need a set of those deeks!!!!!!!
> 
> here what i picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that chevette is a cool ass kit!! ima gt one some day an build a por stock out of it... :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 04:22 PM~19893552
> *that chevette is a cool ass kit!! ima gt one some day an build a por stock out of it... :biggrin:
> *


trade it to ya for a set of those deek's.... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2011, 03:26 PM~19893572
> *trade it to ya for a set of those deek's.... :biggrin:
> *


hmmm..let me think about it. got any pics of it?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 04:35 PM~19893637
> *hmmm..let me think about it. got any pics of it?
> *


yeah i can get some..... its a freash kit. opened but untouched, i will get ya a couple tomorrow i leaving work now.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2011, 05:32 PM~19894539
> *yeah i can get some..... its a freash kit. opened but untouched, i will get ya a couple tomorrow i leaving work now.
> *


well if its fresh an untuoched no need for pics bro.. is there anything broke?
if its all good ill trade ya.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893572
> *trade it to ya for a set of those deek's.... :biggrin:
> *


if he dont take it, i got a set of deeks to trade for it.


----------



## mademan

just picked this up from the post office!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 03:22 PM~19893552
> *that chevette is a cool ass kit!! ima gt one some day an build a por stock out of it... :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I just had my chevette kit out yesturday doinf some mock up wheel fitting ~ Now we just might need to build a Chevette topic ~


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Finally got me a 69 rag top


----------



## crxlowrider

just won a TAMIYA 1/24 SCALE ZEXEL SKYLINE GT-R GR.N off ebay for $28 shipped


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2011, 04:14 PM~19893506
> *damn i need a set of those deeks!!!!!!!
> 
> here what i picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





damn! bad ass chevette kit there brother :0 

and for a set of deeks? your crazy, that kit is easyly worth every set of deeks he had on that table plus some of the detail shit too.......... imo........ your crazy if you trade that for a set of deeks  

im not tryin to hate J, but that to me is rippin off regalistic imo


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2011, 03:14 PM~19893506
> *damn i need a set of those deeks!!!!!!!
> 
> here what i picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had a real one back in the day...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2011, 11:21 AM~19901017
> *damn! bad ass chevette kit there brother :0
> 
> and for a set of deeks? your crazy, that kit is easyly worth every set of deeks he had on that table plus some of the detail shit too.......... imo........ your crazy if you trade that for a set of deeks
> 
> im not tryin to hate J, but that to me is rippin off regalistic imo
> *


ALL HE GOT TO DO IS SAY SOMETHING.. I WILL HAVE NO PROB..THROWIN IN SOME OTHER SHIT! THAT WAS HIS OFFER SO I TOOK IT!


----------



## gseeds




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 01:01 PM~19901289
> *ALL HE GOT TO DO IS SAY SOMETHING.. I WILL HAVE NO PROB..THROWIN IN SOME OTHER SHIT! THAT WAS HIS OFFER SO I TOOK IT!
> *


  i feel ya bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2011, 12:17 PM~19901425
> *  i feel ya bro
> *


ILL HOOK HIM UP! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 01:18 PM~19901436
> *ILL HOOK HIM UP!  :biggrin:
> *


shit i didnt realize the value of it... :wow: hmmm..... theres one on e bay with a buy now price of $125.

J if ya can hook it up we can work something out. sorry i should have done some backgroud checking on before i started making deals.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 18 2011, 01:40 PM~19902039
> *shit i didnt realize the value of it... :wow: hmmm.....  theres one on e bay with a buy now price of $125.
> 
> J if ya can hook it up we can work something out.  sorry i should have done some backgroud checking on before i started making deals.
> *


WHAT!!! 125 BUCKS....THATS NUTZ!! :roflmao: :roflmao: HOPE ITS GOLD PLATED..LOL... ANYWAYS I ALLREADY GOT YOUR PACKAGE READY WITH DEEKS AN A BUNCH OF DETAIL STUFF. :happysad: ..AHH NO BIGGIE... :biggrin:
I WILL TRY AN GET THAT BEAR BAIT CHEVETTE


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 18 2011, 12:20 AM~19898638
> *Finally  got me a 69 rag top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet !!!!!!!!

I need one of them.


----------



## Laidframe

Picked these up at a garage sale this weekend.


----------



## mademan

this weeks come-ups and mailbox finds :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
oh my god its about time they showed up!! post office blows!! i sent out 9 caddy's that day 3 to you 3 to cobra98 an 3 to abuddy in the u.k. i even double check'd with them to make sure i didnt send them or you the wrong shit!! had me a shakin over here :happysad: im sorry for hte delay i dont know what the hell took so long. you can check the date when i shipped them...i dont know what happend but im glad you got them an they didnt get lost.. i even put a trackin# on them an the # wouldnt work either.. :angry:


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 3 2011, 10:42 AM~20006763
> *this weeks come-ups and mailbox finds  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
kinda looks like my Caddy


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 3 2011, 01:43 PM~20008064
> *:0
> kinda looks like my Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats nice.... And on Supremes :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 3 2011, 03:43 PM~20008064
> *:0
> kinda looks like my Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! I want a 1:1 68 in the worst way, black w/ black vynil.


----------



## darkside customs

Just bought this for 35 bucks on Jimnohio.com....
He had a shitload of Johan kits for 30-35 bucks including a 64 Caddy and a Heavenly Hearse, but most of those kits sold fast...









And picked up a couple kits from Kmart today....
a 70 Chevelle and a 70 Challenger...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 3 2011, 02:42 PM~20006763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Damn it, I need one of these.... bout the same condition too! That way I wouldnt feel bad about chopping the top off of it. Wanna sell it? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 5 2011, 11:51 PM~20025015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i just seen this end on ebay . i was thinking about it but then again i thuogh tomyself its a 67 vert... i can just cut one into a vert to save myself money.. still a sweet find thuogh if your a collector.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 5 2011, 10:51 PM~20025015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


box looks little faded ....ill give you $1.50


----------



## sandcast

MAZDAT, good 4 you, have fun with the 67 ragtop.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 5 2011, 05:35 PM~20023554
> *Just bought this for 35 bucks on Jimnohio.com....
> He had a shitload of Johan kits for 30-35 bucks including a 64 Caddy and a Heavenly Hearse, but most of those kits sold fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And picked up a couple kits from Kmart today....
> a 70 Chevelle and a 70 Challenger...
> *


i got his svo mustang and the high roller stepside


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Mar 5 2011, 09:02 PM~20025088-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think i just seen this end on ebay . i was thinking about it but then again i thuogh tomyself its a 67 vert... i can just cut one into a vert to save myself money.. still a sweet find thuogh if your a collector.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could of done that, but I still would need a boot and interior tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 01:28 AM~20026199
> *box looks little faded ....ill give you $1.50
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need a box?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sandcast_@Mar 6 2011, 08:50 AM~20027033
> *MAZDAT, good 4 you, have fun with the 67 ragtop.
> *



Thanx Sandcast :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 5 2011, 11:51 PM~20025015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !  


I'm needin a box for mine. :angry:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 6 2011, 01:28 PM~20028441
> *Nice !
> I'm needin a box for mine. :angry:
> *


I'm actually building one of these 67's, I may be able to sell you one of them if you want Trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 6 2011, 06:15 PM~20029060
> *I'm actually building one of these 67's, I may be able to sell you one of them if you want Trend
> *


----------



## cobra98

:biggrin: Time for a scaler


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 6 2011, 10:14 AM~20027458
> *i got his svo mustang and the high roller stepside
> *


Dammit... You got the high roller?? WTF Man?!?!.... Send it to me , Ill paint it for you...


----------



## candilove

my future wifey bougth me t his models at my local hobbie shop today the riviera was 14.99 the other models were 25.99 shes a keeper for reals


----------



## OFDatTX

Just got this today. 
LOWRIDER-DONK-CHEVY-AFTERMARKET PARTS MODELS- KITS 1/25 

Item condition: -- 

Ended: Mar 02, 201118:57:26 PST 

Bid history: 8 bids 


Winning bid: US $16.00


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 7 2011, 05:36 PM~20036789
> *Just got this today.
> LOWRIDER-DONK-CHEVY-AFTERMARKET PARTS MODELS- KITS 1/25
> 
> Item condition: --
> 
> Ended: Mar 02, 201118:57:26 PST
> 
> Bid history: 8 bids
> 
> 
> Winning bid: US $16.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad to see you got this lot.. i was thinking about it while i had it on watch but didnt bid theres some good stuff in there... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 7 2011, 04:36 PM~20036789
> *Just got this today.
> LOWRIDER-DONK-CHEVY-AFTERMARKET PARTS MODELS- KITS 1/25
> 
> Item condition: --
> 
> Ended: Mar 02, 201118:57:26 PST
> 
> Bid history: 8 bids
> 
> 
> Winning bid: US $16.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a damn good deal there. any 4 of those would have run $16.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 7 2011, 06:13 PM~20037025
> *glad to see you got this lot.. i was thinking about it while i had it on watch but didnt bid theres some good stuff in there... :biggrin:
> *


Glad I got it. got some really good stuff in there.

if you where to bid on it I probably would not won it. lol! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 7 2011, 05:13 PM~20037025
> *glad to see you got this lot.. i was thinking about it while i had it on watch but didnt bid theres some good stuff in there... :biggrin:
> *


damn i was gona bid too, but was out at the girlfriends place and had no connection.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 7 2011, 03:36 PM~20036789
> *Just got this today.
> LOWRIDER-DONK-CHEVY-AFTERMARKET PARTS MODELS- KITS 1/25
> 
> Item condition: --
> 
> Ended: Mar 02, 201118:57:26 PST
> 
> Bid history: 8 bids
> 
> 
> Winning bid: US $16.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IL TAKE A PAIR OF CUT BACK SEATS.... :happysad:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 7 2011, 06:19 PM~20037050
> *that's a damn good deal there.  any 4 of those would have run $16.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 06:57 PM~20037335
> *IL TAKE A PAIR OF CUT BACK SEATS.... :happysad:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Nothing crazy but I think its pretty cool.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 8 2011, 04:03 PM~20043869
> *Nothing crazy but I think its pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is really cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 8 2011, 06:03 PM~20043869
> *Nothing crazy but I think its pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats way cool !!! nice little piece of model history, nice score !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Thanks , I was going to use them but they're so cool I have to leave them as is.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 8 2011, 03:26 PM~20044021
> *thats way cool !!! nice little piece of model history, nice score !!! :biggrin:
> *


 my old biker buddy gave me these today... i did not know he had these stored in his garage, rapped in plastic..


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 11 2011, 11:08 PM~20071836
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score bro! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

oop's :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 02:38 AM~20079330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oop's :uh:
> *



Thats is a nice Imp, real clean


----------



## sandcast

Hydro, R U going to slice and dice that '69 Impala to put opening hood , doors and trunk on it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 12:38 AM~20079330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oop's :uh:
> *


does want minty freshness....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 12 2011, 12:20 AM~20071914
> *Nice score bro!  :cheesy:
> *


Thank you


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 13 2011, 06:56 AM~20079830-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats is a nice Imp, real clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Trend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sandcast_@Mar 13 2011, 09:03 AM~20080208
> *Hydro, R U going to slice and dice that '69 Impala to put opening hood , doors and trunk on it?
> *


 Thats what this 69 is for.. It was mouthwash clean, before I tried to open the doors.. I gave up that notion, and tried to mend the gash's with bondo and sand paper, then I realized how much I suck at body work in general... I wanted to have one radical show style 69... and one traditional lo lo style 69 with a 65 frame, 396 motor and opening trunk.. Im sure the club will help me with the body work of my first 69? and if they want the doors open? cool.. but personally, unless the model comes with the doors open? I dont need them open.. I am too heavy handed
and I dont like the flimsy ass feel of the body once the doors are cut.. I am going to send both my 69 chromes and my 68 chromes and some 65-67 undies out to chrome tech for my first time dealing with after market chrome..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 12:26 PM~20081619
> *thanks Trend..
> Thats what this 69 is for.. It was mouthwash clean, before I tried to open the doors.. I gave up that notion, and tried to mend the gash's with bondo and sand paper, then I realized how much I suck at body work in general...  I wanted to have one radical show style 69... and one traditional lo lo style 69 with a 65 frame, 396 motor and opening trunk.. Im sure the club will help me with the body work of my first 69? and if they want the doors open? cool.. but personally, unless the model comes with the doors open? I dont need them open.. I am too heavy handed
> and I dont like the flimsy ass feel of the body once the doors are cut.. I am going to send both my 69 chromes and my 68 chromes and some 65-67 undies out to chrome tech for my first time dealing with after market chrome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Hydro, you should sell me that blue 69, I'll put it to good use


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 13 2011, 03:39 PM~20082243
> *Hey Hydro, you should sell me that blue 69, I'll put it to good use
> *


 I will give you the blue 69 and some $bucks for that vert 68 you had? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 02:59 PM~20082341
> *I will give you the blue 69 and some $bucks for that vert 68 you had? :biggrin:
> *



I sold that 68 Hydro  

How much you want for the 69?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 13 2011, 04:41 PM~20082533
> *I sold that 68 Hydro
> 
> How much you want for the 69?
> *


 I'm really not trying to sell it bro, I need at least two 69's and three 68's in the build part of my collection..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here some shit i bruoght home from pittsburgh today!! some sweet deals there...the 4 kits i won in a raffel ticket


----------



## crxlowrider

just got back from cedarville these are my take home for the day

64 and 66 impala $14
ford escort kit $7
2 69 novas and a beretta promo and grand prix for $25

all kits fresh NIB


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 07:25 PM~20082767
> *here some shit i bruoght home from pittsburgh today!! some sweet deals there...the 4 kits i won in a raffel ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like you got some good shit... them trailors are pimpin


----------



## DVNPORT

i got this stuff today for CHEAP


----------



## Trendsetta 68

you fellas makin me jealous with all of thses come ups !
Hey Fam is that a '71 drop top Impala ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:dunno: i see a 73 bumper in front of it


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2011, 08:16 PM~20083054
> *you fellas makin me jealous with all of thses come ups !
> Hey Fam is that a '71 drop top Impala ?
> *



73..... dang j you made a killing


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2011, 08:16 PM~20083054
> *you fellas makin me jealous with all of thses come ups !
> Hey Fam is that a '71 drop top Impala ?
> *


73 bro....og vert!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 05:25 PM~20082767
> *here some shit i bruoght home from pittsburgh today!! some sweet deals there...the 4 kits i won in a raffel ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great find Jarel,, one of these days I need a hauler for real! 
what is up-top off of?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 08:18 PM~20083064
> *:dunno: i see a 73 bumper in front of it
> *


eah fuck nutz you wanna finish this deal we started or what!!! :dunno: 
dont make me pull a mclovin on your ass....lol....  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 07:25 PM~20082767
> *here some shit i bruoght home from pittsburgh today!! some sweet deals there...the 4 kits i won in a raffel ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a great find J.
let me know how that airbrushing dvd has good tips.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 08:25 PM~20082767
> *here some shit i bruoght home from pittsburgh today!! some sweet deals there...the 4 kits i won in a raffel ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 08:24 PM~20083102
> *great find Jarel,, one of these days I need a hauler for real!
> what is up-top off of?
> *


that hauler has all the holes drilled out for all the ramps :wow: theres hundreds of them an he did a great job doing it too..he wanted 25 i got it for 20 complete an unpainted :cheesy: 

dont know what the up tops are off of i buoght a bunch of them..buck each..an a bunch of boots...all of them i got are not in the pic.. :ninja: :biggrin: 
all those seats are custom seats fom the vintage caddy kits like the seats in my 60 elcomino i just did :biggrin: an the rest are like the seats in my bonneville plus some miscc....custom seats too..


----------



## sandcast

Whoever made that 73 Caprice vert did a kick ass job. The trunk part is perfect. I didn't think they made a promo.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 13 2011, 08:34 PM~20083157
> *Whoever made that 73 Caprice vert did a kick ass job. The trunk part is perfect. I didn't think they made a promo.
> *


its not a promo kit.. the hood opens. an that boot really needs to be casted !!


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 13 2011, 08:00 PM~20082952
> *just got back from cedarville these are my take home for the day
> 
> 64 and 66 impala $14
> ford escort kit $7
> 2 69 novas and a beretta promo and grand prix for $25
> 
> all kits fresh NIB
> *



post pics of that ford escort


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 08:20 PM~20083080
> *73 bro....og vert!!
> *


OMG ! Good stuff right there bro !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 06:36 PM~20083176
> * an that boot really needs to be casted !!
> *


 :biggrin: ill do it....


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 05:25 PM~20082767
> *here some shit i bruoght home from pittsburgh today!! some sweet deals there...the 4 kits i won in a raffel ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice haul of goods.


----------



## truscale

Another one for my Modelhaus collection ,and future build.

49 Buick


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got this in the other day....


----------



## DEUCES76

nice come-up jeral


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 14 2011, 09:00 AM~20087389
> *got this in the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that 63


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 14 2011, 01:00 PM~20087389
> *got this in the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Does want Monte.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 14 2011, 02:32 PM~20088558
> *:wow: Does want Monte.
> *


no can do my friend..lol..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 14 2011, 01:07 PM~20088724
> *no can do my friend..lol..
> *


 ARE YOU GONNA HAVE TO REPAINT THE GREEN MONTE? i LIKE THE 62 AND THE 63.
ARE THEY GARYS OLD CARS? AND HOW TO YOU ENTEND TO FIX THE BLEMS ON THE DUCE? AND HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THE 63?
:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 13 2011, 06:34 PM~20083157
> *Whoever made that 73 Caprice vert did a kick ass job. The trunk part is perfect. I didn't think they made a promo.
> *


 THE 71 COMES IN A VERT PROMO..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 12:23 PM~20088827
> *THE 71 COMES IN A VERT PROMO..
> *


Somebody made that 73 into a convertible


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 03:20 PM~20088804
> *ARE YOU GONNA HAVE TO REPAINT THE GREEN MONTE?  i LIKE THE 62 AND THE 63.
> ARE THEY GARYS OLD CARS? AND HOW TO YOU ENTEND TO FIX THE BLEMS ON THE DUCE?  AND HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THE 63?
> :biggrin:
> *


why would i repaint the monte? :happysad: 
yes they are gary's cars.... :biggrin: 
thats an easy fix on the 62...no prob..  
we made a good deal on all the items i ruoght...package deal is allways better... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

BEEN GETTING THESE HERE AN THERE I HAVE NOT POSTED ANY OF THEM YET SO HERE IS A LIL STASH...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 10:50 PM~20109768
> *BEEN GETTING THESE HERE AN THERE I HAVE NOT  POSTED ANY OF THEM YET SO HERE IS A LIL STASH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score bro! Id give my left nut and one of my legs for one of them old Caprice/Impalas!  :wow:


----------



## sandcast

716, whats UR plan with that AMT '68 IMP sin rear window? 2 Bad AMT did get the promo contract that year cause I think the AMTs were better than MPCs.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 17 2011, 12:18 PM~20113274
> *716, whats UR plan with that AMT '68 IMP sin rear window? 2 Bad AMT did get the promo contract that year cause I think the AMTs were better than MPCs.
> *


not to sure yet ..i allready have one of these pancho painted for me .. so this one will get 68 grill an bumpers for sure! an as far as the rear window im thinking cut the roof right off an put on a 70. i allready have the 68 vert...but thats the plan for now who knows ..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 14 2011, 01:00 PM~20087389
> *got this in the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







does want monte back


----------



## DVNPORT

got these today.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2011, 02:26 PM~20114050
> *does want monte back
> *


as much as id like to ...you know i cant do that :happysad: 
it will get finished an set next to the other ones i have from 408...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bout to say that damn monte gets around..and yet to be built...LOL


----------



## mcloven

got lindberg lapd charger and a tamya porsche gt3


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 17 2011, 03:43 PM~20114144
> *as much as id like to ...you know  i cant do that :happysad:
> it will get finished an set next to the other ones i have from 408...
> *




it was painted by 408nut, not 408  so with that bein said, how much foo! i know how much i paid for it lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2011, 03:31 PM~20114486
> *it was painted by 408nut, not 408   so with that bein said, how much foo! i know how much i paid for it lol
> *


i know it was painted buy 408nut...i have a few of his models.. :cheesy: im gonna finish that fucker an put it next the the rest of the cars i have from him..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

should make it like double ya gotta pay now huh?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2011, 03:34 PM~20114518
> *should make it like double ya gotta pay now huh?
> *


lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

why are you guys advertising for this POS forum? :| Roll over the words in green and they come up with ADS!!!! NO wonder I can never f'in get on here....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

advertizing?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2011, 04:44 PM~20114582
> *advertizing?
> *



Yea when you first sign up certain words show in green and they lead to ads. Not sure why V is still seeing them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm..thats all you. only green words i see is in my sig.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2011, 04:48 PM~20114610
> *hmm..thats all you.  only green words i see is in my sig.
> *


True. After a certain amount of time the ad links don't show. In the board stats under memebers it shows google, yahoo, msn, google adsensence.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 17 2011, 04:46 PM~20114591
> *Yea when you first sign up certain words show in green and they lead to ads. Not sure why V is still seeing them.
> *




It's cause I'm still a NEWB :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 04:52 PM~20114635
> *It's cause I'm still a NEWB :uh: :roflmao:
> *


V they stopped this time for me after a month.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i dont have a clue of what your talking about..thats all you bro... im gonna keep on doin what i do. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 17 2011, 04:34 PM~20114517
> *i know it was painted buy 408nut...i have a few of his models.. :cheesy:  im gonna finish that fucker an put it next the the rest of the cars i have from him..
> *




Keep it....... I told Greg to let me know if he was gonna sell it, do I ciuld swoop it up....... but build that scheeit......... have fun clearing it tho.... shit was shot with water colors or some shit lol


----------



## darkside customs

Jeral, how much you want for the Veedub?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Mar 14 2011, 03:09 PM~20089535-->
> 
> 
> 
> why would i repaint the monte?  :happysad:
> yes they are gary's cars.... :biggrin:
> thats an easy fix on the 62...no prob..
> we made a good deal on all the items i ruoght...package deal is allways better... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no its just on my screen it looks like it has something on it, like some kind of blems or something.. ? maybe they were just flash hot spots I am seeing?
> they are all dope.. you got good taste.. which one in the group are you going to do
> first? I vote for the 62!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 08:50 PM~20109768
> *BEEN GETTING THESE HERE AN THERE I HAVE NOT  POSTED ANY OF THEM YET SO HERE IS A LIL STASH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice stash too.. I bet you got good deal on that Rolex Rivi... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 17 2011, 06:58 PM~20115771
> *Jeral, how much you want for the Veedub?
> *


cant need it for a lil project!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 03:33 AM~20119573
> *no its just on my screen it looks like it has something on it, like some kind of blems or something.. ? maybe they were just flash hot spots I am seeing?
> they are all dope.. you got good taste.. which one in the group are you going to do
> first?  I vote for the 62!
> nice stash too.. I bet you got good deal on that Rolex Rivi... :biggrin:
> *


not going to build any of them for a min..wheni get these cars done im building now ...next will be a 50 chevy pick-up called lippe out!

an the 63 i got for 27 shipped off ebay...stole that fucker...lol..im looking for a 63 next. im trying to get all the riv's next.


----------



## DVNPORT

got this today


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 18 2011, 05:55 PM~20123618
> *got this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I need to get a few of those !


----------



## MAZDAT

I haven't got these yet...I'm going to


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 19 2011, 04:02 PM~20130191
> *I haven't got these yet...I'm going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


se vende uno? :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 19 2011, 03:04 PM~20130199
> *se vende uno? :cheesy:
> *


Sure Rev, If the price is right


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 18 2011, 06:55 PM~20123618
> *got this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These my fav kit...Im going to stock up on a few of these


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 19 2011, 04:05 PM~20130204
> *Sure Rev, If the price is right
> *


quantos? :wow: :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 19 2011, 03:28 PM~20130326
> *quantos?  :wow:  :happysad:
> *


Make me an offer Rev


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 19 2011, 06:02 PM~20130191
> *I haven't got these yet...I'm going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: ......... nice


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 19 2011, 07:02 PM~20130191
> *I haven't got these yet...I'm going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im so jealous :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 19 2011, 04:02 PM~20130191
> *I haven't got these yet...I'm going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 props...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 19 2011, 08:16 PM~20131914-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: ......... nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Trend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20136109
> *im so jealous :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Mar 20 2011, 03:22 PM~20136219
> *props...
> *


Thanx Hydro :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

i came up on these recently on evilbay.....4 door 58 with absolutely ZERO warping!! :0 bought it to build, but i've never seen an old one this clean..dont really want to mess with it now!
























and an old van...cheap as hell! dont know what to do with it yet?!


----------



## LoLife4Life

got these yesterday from (laidframe) thanks a million bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

JUST GOT THIS IN..76 ,WHEELS , PE GOODIE'S ALL FROM MADEMAN... :thumbsup: 
2 ....67 RIV'S FROM EBAY..NEED 64 AN 68 STILL TO HAVE ALL OF THEM.. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

man i hate lookin in this topic cus i know 716 is the majority who always comes up on EBAY and FINDS all the time :angry: never fails!
































:biggrin: THATS CUS WE ALL SLEEP ON THE GOODIE FINDS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2011, 11:12 AM~20141719
> *man i hate lookin in this topic cus i know 716 is the majority who always comes up on EBAY and FINDS all the time  :angry:  never fails!
> :biggrin:  THATS CUS WE ALL SLEEP ON THE GOODIE FINDS.
> *


EAH HOWS IT GOING 408...MAN YOU WOULD'NT BELELIVE ME IF I TOLD YOU WHAT I GOT THAT 67 WITH THE BOX FOR....LOL...SUPRIZED MYSELF.. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

ARE THOSE VOUGE WHITE WALLS?


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 20 2011, 08:55 PM~20138793
> *got these yesterday from (laidframe) thanks a million bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 09:56 AM~20141620
> *JUST GOT THIS IN..76 ,WHEELS , PE GOODIE'S ALL FROM MADEMAN...  :thumbsup:
> 2 ....67 RIV'S FROM EBAY..NEED 64 AN 68 STILL TO HAVE ALL OF THEM.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool toys!!!

had never seen this before, so had to buy it :biggrin: 

space age pimpin for real


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2011, 12:33 PM~20142242
> *
> 
> ARE THOSE VOUGE WHITE WALLS?
> *


YES SIR.. I HAVE 3 SETS OF THEM.. :biggrin: 
HERE IS THE ADD FOR THE 67 RIV. :wow: 


You won this auction. | View order details


VINTAGE AMT 1967 BUICK RIVIERA NO RESERVE 

Item condition: Used 

Ended: Mar 17, 201113:29:11 PDT 

Bid history: 6 bids 


Winning bid: US $10.00 

Shipping: $8.20Expedited Shipping See more services See shipping discounts | See all shipping details 

Delivery: Estimated within 3-4 business days. 

Returns: 7 day money back, buyer pays return shipping | Read return policy details 

Condition: Used: An item that has been used previously. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections. See all condition definitions- opens in a new window or tab... Read moreabout the condition Ages: 1960 - 1970s 
Scale: 1/25 Original or Reproduction: Original 
Brand: AMT Material: Plastic 
READ DESCRIPTION: FOR FULL DETAILS


----------



## EVIL C

:wow: steel of century


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 07:56 AM~20141620
> *JUST GOT THIS IN..76 ,WHEELS , PE GOODIE'S ALL FROM MADEMAN...  :thumbsup:
> 2 ....67 RIV'S FROM EBAY..NEED 64 AN 68 STILL TO HAVE ALL OF THEM.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE PURPLE 67!!?????? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 21 2011, 08:10 PM~20145413
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE PURPLE 67!!?????? :biggrin:
> *


no can do bro!! got a smokin dealon that one too..


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 05:11 PM~20145425
> *no can do bro!! got a smokin dealon that one too..
> *




COM'ON U KNO U WANNA JUST SAY HOW MUCH U KNO IM GOOD FOR IT!! :biggrin: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :x: :x: :x: U CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 21 2011, 10:35 AM~20142251
> *cool toys!!!
> 
> had never seen this before, so had to buy it  :biggrin:
> 
> space age pimpin for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2011, 11:33 AM~20142242
> *
> 
> ARE THOSE VOUGE WHITE WALLS?
> *


mademan exclusives! ill see if ive got any more around and get ya out a set if i do! if not ill have to gett more made.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 08:57 AM~20160062
> *mademan exclusives! ill see if ive got any more around and get ya out a set if i do! if not ill have to gett more made.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 11:57 AM~20160062
> *mademan exclusives! ill see if ive got any more around and get ya out a set if i do! if not ill have to gett more made.
> *



YOU MAKE THESE??? I NEVER KNEW THAT :biggrin: 
IVE GOT THAT SET FROM YOU AN I GOT 2 OTHER SETS TOO.. I GOT THEM FROM SOME DEALS ON HERE..LOL..NOW I KNOW WHERE THEY CAME FROM... NEVER USED THEN CAUSE I DONT KNOW WHAT TIRES THEY ARE FOR... WHAT DO THEY LOOK GOOD ON?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:01 AM~20160090
> *YOU MAKE THESE??? I NEVER KNEW THAT :biggrin:
> IVE GOT THAT SET FROM YOU AN I GOT  2 OTHER SETS TOO.. I GOT THEM FROM SOME DEALS ON HERE..LOL..NOW I KNOW WHERE THEY CAME FROM... NEVER USED THEN CAUSE I DONT KNOW WHAT TIRES THEY ARE FOR... WHAT DO THEY LOOK GOOD ON?
> *


vogues are perfect for Caddies. 

put me down for a set Mademan or Jeral if you will let one go dude, PM me. 

was planning on just painting a gold line, but if I can buy a set already done, I'm down :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 23 2011, 12:42 PM~20160377
> *vogues are perfect for Caddies.
> 
> put me down for a set Mademan or Jeral if you will let one go dude, PM me.
> 
> was planning on just painting a gold line, but if I can buy a set already done, I'm down  :yes:
> *


yeah they are perfect for caddys but what tires just the stock ones from the kit?
i cant get rid of any sorry .. :happysad: from my understanding there hard to get ahold of..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:48 AM~20160407
> *yeah they are perfect for caddys but what tires  just the stock ones from the kit?
> i cant get rid of any sorry .. :happysad:  from my understanding there hard to get ahold of..
> *


oh are they like transfers? cool. yeah one of them old kit tires should work fine. like some 5.20s or sum


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 23 2011, 12:57 PM~20160444
> *oh are they like transfers? cool.  yeah one of them old kit tires should work fine.  like some 5.20s or sum
> *


yeah transfers kinda like stickers.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160449
> *yeah transfers kinda like stickers.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here's them MADEMAN decals on a Pegauas 1109 tire !










I had to cut to fit but you can barely tell where !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 23 2011, 01:06 PM~20160493
> *Here's   them   MADEMAN  decals  on a  Pegauas 1109 tire !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  had  to   cut  to  fit  but   you   can   barely  tell    where  !
> *


ahh sweet! they look good..an thats a nice 70 too! :biggrin:

you got any custom impala projects or built ones for sale mini?
if so either pm me or give me a call..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 23 2011, 11:57 AM~20160444
> *oh are they like transfers? cool.  yeah one of them old kit tires should work fine.  like some 5.20s or sum
> *


yeah they are almost like a vynil sticker. they fit directly onto the hoppin hydros tire. or you can cut a bit out and put em on the pegasus 5.20s


----------



## NO LOVE CITY

How do you put pics up im new cant figure it out


----------



## mademan

just got home from my first week of work, yesterday morning. .... shoulda slept for a bit, but went to the hobby shop instead, lol


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 03:50 PM~20161771
> *just got home from my first  week of work, yesterday morning. .... shoulda slept for a bit, but went to the hobby shop instead, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i feel ya...good find them caprices' i picked one up just for the trailor lol the rest of the kit is back in the back and put away...never to be built prolly lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 04:18 PM~20161545
> *yeah they are almost like a vynil sticker. they fit directly onto the hoppin hydros tire. or you can cut a bit out and put em on the pegasus 5.20s
> *


hmmmmm... i work at a sign shop. i need me make me some


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 23 2011, 04:05 PM~20161869
> *i feel ya...good find them caprices' i picked one up just for the trailor lol the rest of the kit is back in the back and put away...never to be built prolly lol
> *


Ill take that 76 off ur hands if u dont want it....  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 03:50 PM~20161771
> *just got home from my first  week of work, yesterday morning. .... shoulda slept for a bit, but went to the hobby shop instead, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 11:57 AM~20160062
> *mademan exclusives! ill see if ive got any more around and get ya out a set if i do! if not ill have to gett more made.
> *


If you make more, HIT ME UP!!! I want to change the wheels & tires on my '64 Caddy if I don't sell it first!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 03:50 PM~20161771
> *just got home from my first  week of work, yesterday morning. .... shoulda slept for a bit, but went to the hobby shop instead, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Kool .......


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 23 2011, 04:20 PM~20161983
> *Ill take that 76 off ur hands if u dont want it....   :biggrin:
> *



pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 04:50 PM~20161771
> *just got home from my first  week of work, yesterday morning. .... shoulda slept for a bit, but went to the hobby shop instead, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Just got these in the mail today. ~40 yr old Humbrol paints


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 23 2011, 10:33 PM~20164993
> *Just got these in the mail today. ~40 yr old Humbrol paints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are cool!! :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 01:50 PM~20161771
> *just got home from my first  week of work, yesterday morning. .... shoulda slept for a bit, but went to the hobby shop instead, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's right. Can always sleep later!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's my come up from the Citrus show yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 27 2011, 01:27 PM~20192728
> *Here's my come up from the Citrus show yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah bro that sweet!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 10:28 AM~20192734
> *hell yeah bro that sweet!!
> *


Thanx Jeral!!! I had the same 2 in promo's, didn't have the heart to tear them apart to paint and build, so I bought these to build :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 27 2011, 01:27 PM~20192728
> *Here's my come up from the Citrus show yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: sweeeeeeeet !


----------



## sandcast

Nice score on the 71 and 72

Revell could sell a crapload of those.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 27 2011, 02:27 PM~20192728
> *Here's my come up from the Citrus show yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amt just came back out with the 72 and 73, saw them at the hobbie shop today and picked one of each for $15 each. :biggrin: 
















J/k jorge, nice score !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 27 2011, 04:49 PM~20194532
> *amt just came back out with the 72 and 73, saw them at the hobbie shop today and picked one of each for $15 each. :biggrin:
> J/k jorge, nice score !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oghh that is fucked up Gary... damm damm damm that was cold..
Oh man you aint nothing nice......Lmao...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds like some shit gary would do...

besides, if he did find those at his hobby shop im drivin over to see his crazy ass to get some myself..LOL


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 27 2011, 03:49 PM~20194532
> *amt just came back out with the 72 and 73, saw them at the hobbie shop today and picked one of each for $15 each. :biggrin:
> J/k jorge, nice score !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Man Gary, you had me going for a minute there...Good one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sandcast

QUOTE(gseeds @ Mar 27 2011, 03:49 PM) 
amt just came back out with the 72 and 73, saw them at the hobbie shop today and picked one of each for $15 each. 
J/k jorge, nice score !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Its TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Official announcement on 1 April 2011 by www.round2models.com


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Mar 28 2011, 09:04 AM~20199366
> *QUOTE(gseeds @ Mar 27 2011, 03:49 PM)
> amt just came back out with the 72 and 73, saw them at the hobbie shop today and picked one of each for $15 each.
> J/k jorge, nice score !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Official announcement on 1 April 2011 by www.round2models.com
> *



thats fucked up


----------



## MAZDAT

Its all good


----------



## tunzafun

Heres wut Ive gotten in the last couple months. Theres more, but some of it is in storage :uh: 









32 Ford, Chevy pickup, Rally wheels/tires, and 04 GTO wheels/tires came from ebay. 55 pro sportsman, 76 Caprice and 79 Camaro from Hobby Lobby. 37 Ford Panel from candilove. Chrome donk wheels from SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY. Black wheels, airbags and amps from Base905. Bagged stepside Silverado was a gift from Mazdat  
And my wheels I got from Grim


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 07:13 PM~20221424
> *Heres wut Ive gotten in the last couple months. Theres more, but some of it is in storage  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 Ford, Chevy pickup, Rally wheels/tires, and 04 GTO wheels/tires came from ebay. 55 pro sportsman, 76 Caprice and 79 Camaro from Hobby Lobby. 37 Ford Panel from candilove. Chrome donk wheels from  SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY. Black wheels, airbags and amps from Base905. Bagged stepside Silverado was a gift from Mazdat
> And my wheels I got from Grim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool, thats some nice project materials !


----------



## grimreaper69

Ooh, stepside chevy. That'll be my next purchase.


----------



## mademan

got this all last week before i flew back up north for work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

GOT THIS IN TODAY..ITS A NEW MODEL FOR ME TO BUILD... :biggrin: 

WILL BE PLAYING SOON..  









THIS IT WHAT IT IS...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 30 2011, 07:25 PM~20221525-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kool, thats some nice project materials !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir! Ive got quite a bit to keep me busy....for 2 lifetimes :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Mar 30 2011, 07:29 PM~20221557
> *Ooh, stepside chevy. That'll be my next purchase.
> *


I know SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY has one for sale in tha swap meet thread.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 31 2011, 08:31 PM~20230199
> *Yes sir! Ive got quite a bit to keep me busy....for 2 lifetimes  :biggrin:
> 
> I know SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY has one for sale in tha swap meet thread.
> *


Yeah, wish I had the $ for it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 04:12 PM~20229252
> *GOT THIS IN TODAY..ITS A NEW MODEL FOR ME TO BUILD... :biggrin:
> 
> WILL BE PLAYING SOON..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IT WHAT IT IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

where you get it ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 06:12 PM~20229252
> *GOT THIS IN TODAY..ITS A NEW MODEL FOR ME TO BUILD... :biggrin:
> 
> WILL BE PLAYING SOON..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IT WHAT IT IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: :nicoderm: :run: :run: :drama: :naughty: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 05:12 PM~20229252
> *GOT THIS IN TODAY..ITS A NEW MODEL FOR ME TO BUILD... :biggrin:
> 
> WILL BE PLAYING SOON..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IT WHAT IT IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no no no!!!!!!!!!!

this is a lathe. i run this bitch everyday i program and also write the programs and set up the machine for other jobs. i could have hooked it up homie for you paid for that lil 3.5


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 07:10 PM~20230512
> *no no no!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this is a lathe. i run this bitch everyday i program and also write the programs and set up the machine for other jobs. i could have hooked it up homie for you paid for that lil 3.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need to make some little wires wheels for models on that biotch


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 08:10 PM~20230512
> *no no no!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this is a lathe. i run this bitch everyday i program and also write the programs and set up the machine for other jobs. i could have hooked it up homie for you paid for that lil 3.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eah .. i own mine bro an it will do what i want it to do  ....if you got access to something like that then why arent you making parts for all of us? :buttkick:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 PM~20230553
> *eah .. i own mine bro an it will do what i want it to do   ....if you got access to something like that then why arent you making parts for all of us? :buttkick:
> *




truth!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 06:10 PM~20230512
> *no no no!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this is a lathe. i run this bitch everyday i program and also write the programs and set up the machine for other jobs. i could have hooked it up homie for you paid for that lil 3.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a turning center or a screw machine?


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 08:23 PM~20230610
> *Is that a turning center or a screw machine?
> *



turn


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 08:15 PM~20230553
> *eah .. i own mine bro an it will do what i want it to do   ....if you got access to something like that then why arent you making parts for all of us? :buttkick:
> *


:dunno: no one has asked lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:06 PM~20230473
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> where you get it ?
> *


right from sherline.com pm sent.


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 08:10 PM~20230512
> *no no no!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this is a lathe. i run this bitch everyday i program and also write the programs and set up the machine for other jobs. i could have hooked it up homie for you paid for that lil 3.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its got a 8" smw 3-jaw chuck and a 6" Kitagawa 3-jaw chuck/sub spindle and im pretty sure i can do up to 3/8" - 2" bar stock


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 08:31 PM~20230681
> *right from sherline.com pm sent.
> *



mind hookin me up with the link? im just curious as to what you got i may have inserts and tooling for ya


----------



## Laidframe

This is the stuff I made on a screw machine bask when I was a machinist.

Camera died so I only took this big pic. 
Its got pulleys, nitrous tanks, behive filters, air cleaner, velocity stacks,magnetos, steering columns and some other stuff. Never got a chance to make any pumps or cylinders.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20230712
> *mind hookin me up with the link? im just curious as to what you got i may have inserts and tooling for ya
> *


WHAT! ITS RIGHT THERE SHERLINE.COM I GOT THE 4000 C PACKAGE.
THE PICTURE IS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE??? IM CONFUZED...WHAT ELSE ARE YOU LOOKIN FOR PART# A SHIT LIKE THAT?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 08:58 PM~20230874
> *This is the stuff I made on a screw machine bask when I was a machinist.
> 
> Camera died so I only took this big pic.
> Its got pulleys, nitrous tanks, behive filters, air cleaner, velocity stacks,magnetos, steering columns and some other stuff. Never got a chance to make any pumps or cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOL..NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! PLAY TIME IS NEXT WEEK! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

Its got pulleys, nitrous tanks, behive filters, air cleaner, velocity stacks,magnetos, steering columns and some other stuff. Never got a chance to make any pumps or cylinders.









i got some off these parts from laidframe a while back, they all look great, can wait to use em on some models!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 07:00 PM~20230884
> *:0 LOL..NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! PLAY TIME IS NEXT WEEK! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Not sure if they make one, but you should see if they carry a collet for square stock so that you could make pumps. If not use a 4 jaw chuck, that way you wont need one of there Milling machines.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 31 2011, 07:11 PM~20230972
> *Its got pulleys, nitrous tanks, behive filters, air cleaner, velocity stacks,magnetos, steering columns and some other stuff. Never got a chance to make any pumps or cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got some off these parts from laidframe a while back, they all look great, can wait to use em on some models!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: thanks

I wish I would have made more velocity stacks instead of all those 10 lbs. tanks.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 09:13 PM~20230993
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Not sure if they make one, but you should see if they carry a collet for square stock so that you could make pumps. If not use a 4 jaw chuck, that way you wont need one of there Milling machines.
> *


YEAH IM ALLREADY ON THAT BRO THE 4 JAW IS 130.. BUT IM TAPPED RIGHTNOW. I WILL HAVE IT THOUGH. :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 08:15 PM~20231004
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I wish I would have made more velocity stacks instead of all those 10 lbs. tanks.
> *


id like to get some of them 10lb tanks from ya..... and mabey a column or 2 if youd part with it. lmk

ive got paypal ready


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 05:58 PM~20230874
> *This is the stuff I made on a screw machine bask when I was a machinist.
> 
> Camera died so I only took this big pic.
> Its got pulleys, nitrous tanks, behive filters, air cleaner, velocity stacks,magnetos, steering columns and some other stuff. Never got a chance to make any pumps or cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro u been holding out!! :biggrin: I could use some stuff hit me up bro with pics of what u got


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 31 2011, 07:20 PM~20231039
> *id like to get some of them 10lb tanks from ya..... and mabey a column or 2 if youd part with it. lmk
> 
> ive got paypal ready
> *



The tanks were not finished. They still need the hex. Here are some pix I had on my computer. Most of these parts still need to have some mill work done.




























These are for the 32 ford and the pointed ones would work on a 1/25 chopper


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 31 2011, 08:42 PM~20231820
> *Damn bro u been holding out!!  :biggrin:  I could use some stuff hit me up bro with pics of what u got
> *


I made all this where I used to work. I have a mini mill and lathe that I need to get going before I start selling stuff. I guess I need to get off my ass since there is more of a demand and a new lathe on the block.


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 08:58 PM~20230874
> *This is the stuff I made on a screw machine bask when I was a machinist.
> 
> Camera died so I only took this big pic.
> Its got pulleys, nitrous tanks, behive filters, air cleaner, velocity stacks,magnetos, steering columns and some other stuff. Never got a chance to make any pumps or cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not very fond of screw machines although they are pretty accurate within 0.001 :yes:


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 09:13 PM~20230993
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Not sure if they make one, but you should see if they carry a collet for square stock so that you could make pumps. If not use a 4 jaw chuck, that way you wont need one of there Milling machines.
> *



I HAVE ONE


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 08:56 PM~20231969
> *I HAVE ONE
> *



Of the WW collets?


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 10:59 PM~20232014
> *Of the WW collets?
> *



are you talking about the one piece or 3 piece set screw collet


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 09:02 PM~20232052
> *are you talking about the one piece or 3 piece set screw collet
> *


One piece

heres a pic

http://mb.nawcc.org/showwiki.php?title=WW+Collets


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 07:48 PM~20231870
> *I made all this where I used to work. I have a mini mill and lathe that I need to get going before I start selling stuff. I guess I need to get off my ass since there is more of a demand and a new lathe on the block.
> *


For reals ! Supply and demand just think about it bro a little extra cash and a lot of happy builders.. I say do it !! I know I'm good for some shit as long as the product is there I'm gonna get it!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 31 2011, 08:54 PM~20231949
> *not very fond of screw machines although they are pretty accurate within 0.001 :yes:
> *


We had to hold .0006. +/- .0003, you know how those aerospace tolerance are :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 07:00 PM~20230884
> *:0 LOL..NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! PLAY TIME IS NEXT WEEK! :biggrin:
> *


Im always willing to go into my pocket for some pumps and dumps...
they will always be in demand at my house.. just like skirts is always needed..










I picked these up this afternoon... 
Im going back for more tomorrow..
i see some two tones in my future... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 1 2011, 03:01 AM~20233552
> *Im always willing to go into my pocket for some pumps and dumps...
> they will always be in demand at my house.. just like skirts is always needed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked these up this afternoon...
> Im going back for more tomorrow..
> i see some two tones in my future... :biggrin:
> *


That charcoal is a badass color nephew (on my duster in the drag-lo thread).


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2011, 05:48 AM~20234339
> *That charcoal is a badass color nephew (on my duster in the drag-lo thread).
> *


 I still got a thing for yellow's and blue's big time! but I am going to venture into 
some darker shades this year... they had a black metallic I am going back for. and a 
deep red I think would be promising on a glasshouse..


----------



## candilove

this is my weekly come up i bought this at a majestic pic nic for $30.00
37 cabriolet
72 chevy fleetsideand
66 thunderbird
tamiya new beetle
55 shevy step side
55 chevy bel air


----------



## DEUCES76

nice come-up bro


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 3 2011, 07:38 PM~20251374
> *this is my weekly come up i bought this at a majestic pic nic for $30.00
> 37 cabriolet
> 72 chevy fleetsideand
> 66 thunderbird
> tamiya new beetle
> 55 shevy step side
> 55 chevy bel air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE 72 pick up :biggrin: serious though


----------



## candilove

sorry nothing for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 3 2011, 08:38 PM~20251374
> *this is my weekly come up i bought this at a majestic pic nic for $30.00
> 37 cabriolet
> 72 chevy fleetsideand
> 66 thunderbird
> tamiya new beetle
> 55 shevy step side
> 55 chevy bel air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice comeup,, when and where was the picnic.? did they have other models on display? dont tell me it was the mission park one..


----------



## candilove

no models on display this guy had them and yes it was at brand park


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 4 2011, 07:44 AM~20254050
> *no models on display this guy  had them and yes it was at brand park
> *


  there is going to be another one this month at the same park..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 08:31 AM~20254412
> *  there is going to be another one this month at the same park..
> *


I went and got more, I curious about many colors and combos right about now..


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm likin that cherry, haven't seen that one anywhere around here yet.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 3 2011, 09:38 PM~20251374
> *this is my weekly come up i bought this at a majestic pic nic for $30.00
> 37 cabriolet
> 72 chevy fleetsideand
> 66 thunderbird
> tamiya new beetle
> 55 shevy step side
> 55 chevy bel air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i have the bug ? :happysad: 

how much or maybe a trade ?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 08:35 PM~20261071
> *I went and got more, I curious about many colors and combos right about now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like both the black metallic and that cherry metallic.... man I need to find some of those.....


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 5 2011, 06:25 AM~20263138
> *can i have the bug ?  :happysad:
> 
> how much or maybe a trade ?
> *


sorry my daugther claimed that one already lol


----------



## lowvanman

was at contest /swapmeet saturday picked up 10 kits 
two 65 chevlles z-16 
two broncos 
66 riv 
66 charger
70's calif van 
79 camaro 
now all i need is some more paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 5 2011, 11:45 AM~20265137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  okay..


----------



## sandcast

Hydro, I just picked up a bunch of those Duplicolor at CAP auto parts, $6.98 each. It was a haul to another town, but they had a crapload of different colors.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Apr 5 2011, 12:50 PM~20265563
> *Hydro, I just picked up a bunch of those Duplicolor at CAP auto parts, $6.98 each. It was a haul to another town, but they had a crapload of different colors.
> *


 YEA FEEL LIKE i HIT THE JACK POT AT THIS ONE AUTO PARTS..
because for $7.00 they have all these colors that I could not find before... but i still
need to find this one color? It comes in a smaller can. 


















young Hogg wants me to paint a 66 for him with this color..
(QUESTION) RATTLE CANS DO HAVE A BETTER SHELF LIFE THAN BRUSH PAINTS 
THAT COME IN THE BOTTLE?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Apr 5 2011, 12:50 PM~20265563
> *Hydro, I just picked up a bunch of those Duplicolor at CAP auto parts, $6.98 each. It was a haul to another town, but they had a crapload of different colors.
> *


 YEA FEEL LIKE i HIT THE JACK POT AT THIS ONE AUTO PARTS..
because for $7.00 they have all these colors that I could not find before... but i still
need to find this one color? It comes in a smaller can. 


















young Hogg wants me to paint a 66 for him with this color..
(QUESTION) RATTLE CANS DO HAVE A BETTER SHELF LIFE THAN BRUSH PAINTS 
THAT COME IN THE BOTTLE?


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's what I've gathered over the last 3-4 weeks. Now I just need to get some $ in paypal so I can stock up on some rims.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 5 2011, 05:38 PM~20266647
> *Here's what I've gathered over the last 3-4 weeks. Now I just need to get some $ in paypal so I can stock up on some rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im no genius, but Id say u have a thing for Silverados. Just a hunch :0  lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 5 2011, 06:39 PM~20266660
> *Im no genius, but Id say u have a thing for Silverados. Just a hunch  :0    lol
> *


Best lookin full size Chevy ever had IMO.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 5 2011, 05:48 PM~20266739
> *Best lookin full size Chevy ever had IMO.
> *


Agreed 110% :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 5 2011, 10:16 AM~20264079
> *sorry my daugther claimed that one already lol
> *


got my wifes old car (02 beetle)sitting in drivway .....needs water pump and other stuff....cant sell owe to much ...got her new car ...took my 12 year old son out side other day ....said this your 1st car lol

gonna fix it ...paint how he wants lol

wanna get model to show him how could look lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 5 2011, 03:39 PM~20266660
> *Im no genius, but Id say u have a thing for Silverados. Just a hunch  :0    lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 5 2011, 05:38 PM~20266647
> *Here's what I've gathered over the last 3-4 weeks. Now I just need to get some $ in paypal so I can stock up on some rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




geez wiz 



















































































Great find homie :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

this weeks mailbox finds!

from an ebay seller (1:25 1948 panhead)








from psf hobbies - for a shelby stang project








from scaledreams.com


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 11:52 AM~20282296
> *this weeks mailbox finds!
> 
> from an ebay seller  (1:25 1948 panhead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from psf hobbies  - for a shelby stang project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from scaledreams.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does he got more nitrous bottles?


----------



## Hydrohype

sometimes I have no self control.. :biggrin: I want many rolex's in my home..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20299749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I have no self control..  :biggrin:  I want many rolex's in my home..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Hydro, you're killin' me !

Even though I have one, they still make me drool !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 07:54 PM~20300132
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Hydro, you're killin' me !
> 
> Even though I have one, they still make me drool !
> 
> *


 I know the feelin...




























got some more paint today.. and this 53 came in the mail today..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 02:04 AM~20301838
> *I know the feelin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some more paint today.. and this 53 came in the mail today..
> *


Kool, I'm diggin that bright blue met !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 06:27 AM~20302497
> *Kool, I'm diggin that bright blue met !
> *


 Yea Trend I hope to get more painting done for myself this summer that''s 
coming up?
Im having trouble finding this color,, I sent duplicolor an email Friday, and I am
hoping that they can hook me up?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 04:40 PM~20304615
> *Yea Trend I hope to get  more painting done for myself this summer that''s
> coming up?
> Im having trouble finding this color,, I sent duplicolor an email Friday, and I am
> hoping that they can hook me up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heck, if they don't have it anymore, some local auto parts stores still
mix paints (NAPA) and can them if they get the codes from your can.


----------



## truscale

Some stuff I got this weekend.


Hope I didn't get burned on the original issue model A and 34 Ford. Paid $25.00 each and both are complete and parts still on the tree.  
The 62 Ford unibody sort bed is a resin I bought on E-bay. I don't know who makes it , but it is close to Modelhaus quality.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 03:17 PM~20304761
> *Heck, if they don't have it anymore, some local auto parts stores still
> mix paints (NAPA) and can them if they get the codes from your can.
> *


 cool... that was going to be my next step..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale+Apr 11 2011, 12:32 AM~20308058-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some stuff I got this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice finds bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 11 2011, 12:54 AM~20308236
> *cool... that was going to be my next step..
> *


----------



## Esoteric

good week at the hobby shop


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 05:13 PM~20353172
> *good week at the hobby shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 16 2011, 02:24 PM~20353227
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


the LFA is fucking sick, im gonna keep it box stock but im gonna take some paint liberties with it, not sure about keeping the benz box stock


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 04:13 PM~20353172
> *good week at the hobby shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped for the Chips Ahoys?! :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

3 fity :happysad: 




look what else i got


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 05:28 PM~20353851
> *3 fity :happysad:
> look what else i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ....where you get them


----------



## Hydrohype

$8.00 ebay just now...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 08:29 PM~20354364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $8.00 ebay just now...
> *


You want the stock wheels? If not, send 'em my way!!! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 16 2011, 04:40 PM~20353899
> *nice ....where you get them
> *


hobby shop closeout box


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 16 2011, 06:58 PM~20354494
> *You want the stock wheels? If not, send 'em my way!!!  :wow:
> *


 there yours homie, as soon as the box get's hear..
I am hoping I find cragers and supremes in hear like the other 70 kit..


----------



## sinicle

so my buddy says: "I got some models sitting under my bed, you want'em?" "fuck yeah!" I say. My buddy says: "do you want to know what they are?" I say: "I don't give a shit what they are, I'll take'em!"


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 05:26 PM~20353234
> *the LFA is fucking sick, im gonna keep it box stock but im gonna take some paint liberties with it, not sure about keeping the benz box stock
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 16 2011, 10:31 PM~20355987
> *so my buddy says: "I got some models sitting under my bed, you want'em?"  "fuck yeah!" I say. My buddy says: "do you want to know what they are?" I say: "I don't give a shit what they are, I'll take'em!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I love storys like that! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 11:42 PM~20356352
> *I love storys like that!  :biggrin:
> *


hey hydro, I was thinking when I saw the 57: "I bet that's got those organ pipe speaker covers!"....no dice. but it does have a bunch of other extras that I'm not pissed about adding to my "might" box. you know, the box of rare or random extra parts that I "might" need :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 17 2011, 04:16 AM~20356933
> *hey hydro, I was thinking when I saw the 57: "I bet that's got those organ pipe speaker covers!"....no dice. but it does have a bunch of other extras that I'm not pissed about adding to my "might" box. you know, the box of rare or random extra parts that I "might" need :biggrin:
> *


lol....still after a set of those huh....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my mom ran across this at an estate sale. Checking the ebay stats on a 62 Chrysler Imperiel Crown.. perfect mint goes for $1200.. this ones considered an 8.

















crazy she got this thing at a steal of a price.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 04:13 PM~20353172
> *good week at the hobby shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you arent keeping the benz stock, i want those rims and tires from it


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 12:21 AM~20355914
> *there yours homie, as soon as the box get's hear..
> I am hoping I find cragers and supremes in hear like the other 70 kit..
> *


They're in there  The '70 I have in progress came in that same box and I'm gonna throw the Cragars on something Ol' Skool. Eventually. :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 17 2011, 09:05 AM~20357295
> *my mom ran across this at an estate sale.  Checking the ebay stats on a 62 Chrysler Imperiel Crown.. perfect mint goes for $1200..  this ones considered an 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy she got this thing at a steal of a price.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 17 2011, 05:50 AM~20357144
> *lol....still after a set of those huh....
> *


I never even knew anyone made'em! :roflmao: I just want to see them in person to see how mine measure up! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 17 2011, 12:31 AM~20355987
> *so my buddy says: "I got some models sitting under my bed, you want'em?"  "fuck yeah!" I say. My buddy says: "do you want to know what they are?" I say: "I don't give a shit what they are, I'll take'em!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: uffin: :cheesy: :werd: :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 17 2011, 12:43 PM~20358239
> *I never even knew anyone made'em! :roflmao: I just want to see them in person to see how mine measure up! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you got real ones?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 17 2011, 07:05 AM~20357295-->
> 
> 
> 
> my mom ran across this at an estate sale.  Checking the ebay stats on a 62 Chrysler Imperiel Crown.. perfect mint goes for $1200..  this ones considered an 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy she got this thing at a steal of a price.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mom came across a nice one Brian.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 17 2011, 02:16 AM~20356933
> *hey hydro, I was thinking when I saw the 57: "I bet that's got those organ pipe speaker covers!"....no dice. but it does have a bunch of other extras that I'm not pissed about adding to my "might" box. you know, the box of rare or random extra parts that I "might" need :biggrin:
> *


 yours look pretty good.. and all in all I think that amt kit was a little more in scale 
than the kit that had the organ pipe's? 
(that was the first low-rider kit that revel ever did) a 57 chevy with open doors and trunk. molding in hot pink plastic with some really ugly cragers... i think Eso said 
he knew the guy that built the original for the box?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 01:42 PM~20358939
> *Mom came across a nice one Brian.. :biggrin:
> yours look pretty good..  and all in all I think that amt kit was a little more in scale
> than the kit that had the organ pipe's?
> (that was the first low-rider kit that revel ever did) a 57 chevy with open doors and trunk. molding in hot pink plastic with some really ugly cragers...  i think Eso said
> he knew the guy that built the original for the box?
> *


still do his name is Tom Beuchamp, ill see if he has some and ill make resin copies of them

CNDYBLU66SS the benz is gonna be box stock too gonna strip off the chrome and go for magnesium color


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 17 2011, 02:10 PM~20359081
> *still do his name is Tom Beuchamp, ill see if he has some and ill make resin copies of them
> 
> CNDYBLU66SS the benz is gonna be box stock too gonna strip off the chrome and go for magnesium color
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: that some historical shit..

I just won a sealed 67 impala for $3.75 with $9.00 shipping...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

[qu
ote=Hydrohype,Apr 17 2011, 01:42 PM~20358939]
Mom came across a nice one Brian.. :biggrin: 
yours look pretty good.. and all in all I think that amt kit was a little more in scale 
than the kit that had the organ pipe's? 
(that was the first low-rider kit that revel ever did) a 57 chevy with open doors and trunk. molding in hot pink plastic with some really ugly cragers... i think Eso said 
he knew the guy that built the original for the box?
[/quote]

I gave her a few pointers and things on what to look for on promos...she didn't think this one was..til she bought it and brought it home... then she told me she bought it for$ 5. Talking bout a straight up steal for it.. 

Estate sales..gotta love em.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 10:03 AM~20364251
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  that some historical shit..
> 
> I just won a sealed 67 impala for $3.75 with $9.00 shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Hydrohype

> [qu
> ote=Hydrohype,Apr 17 2011, 01:42 PM~20358939]
> Mom came across a nice one Brian.. :biggrin:
> yours look pretty good.. and all in all I think that amt kit was a little more in scale
> than the kit that had the organ pipe's?
> (that was the first low-rider kit that revel ever did) a 57 chevy with open doors and trunk. molding in hot pink plastic with some really ugly cragers... i think Eso said
> he knew the guy that built the original for the box?


I gave her a few pointers and things on what to look for on promos...she didn't think this one was..til she bought it and brought it home... then she told me she bought it for$ 5. Talking bout a straight up steal for it.. 

Estate sales..gotta love em.
[/quote]
damm just think about all the other treasures that are out there, boxed up in 
somebody's closest, basement or addict.. stuff somebody got for free or paid 
a $1.00 for back in the day..  you know what would bring in way more coin 
than Cadi promos, or monza promos? PINTO WAGON PROMO'S! THAT LITTLE 
FORD WOULD SELL FOR A MINT, IF ANYBODY HAD THEM!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I know. I came across a guy here selling a ton of model kits on craigslist but its mostly planes and heavy military...


----------



## dig_derange

> I gave her a few pointers and things on what to look for on promos...she didn't think this one was..til she bought it and brought it home... then she told me she bought it for$ 5. Talking bout a straight up steal for it..
> 
> Estate sales..gotta love em.


damm just think about all the other treasures that are out there, boxed up in 
somebody's closest, basement or addict.. stuff somebody got for free or paid 
a $1.00 for back in the day..  you know what would bring in way more coin 
than Cadi promos, or monza promos? PINTO WAGON PROMO'S! THAT LITTLE 
FORD WOULD SELL FOR A MINT, IF ANYBODY HAD THEM!
[/quote]

shit, I need to do some more Craigs List searching. maybe even bust out a wanted ad


----------



## Esoteric

found 3 fall guy pickups in my own stash :biggrin: i need to make a inventory list


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2011, 01:17 PM~20365838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 04:28 PM~20353851
> *3 fity :happysad:
> look what else i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 01:35 PM~20365981
> *damn!
> *


probably never use them wont be building a lowrider for a while


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 18 2011, 01:44 PM~20366029
> *probably never use them wont be building a lowrider for a while
> *


pm sent


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 17 2011, 11:14 AM~20358379
> *:0 you got real ones?
> *


no I don't  wouldn't mind getting a set though


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 18 2011, 03:51 PM~20366071
> *no I don't  wouldn't mind getting a set though
> *


getting a set of what real or model ones?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

gonna grab about 10 kits tonight for $6 tonight. Same guy thats rebuilding my dads 70 Charger R/T, came up to me & said if i wanted em...they were mine.

that and some 1/10 --1/8th scale airplanes he's built & actually fly... ill get some pics of it when i get back. Might be up for sale depending on what they are.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 05:34 PM~20366354
> *gonna grab about 10 kits tonight for $6 tonight.  Same guy thats rebuilding my dads 70 Charger R/T,  came up to me & said if i wanted em...they were mine.
> 
> that and some 1/10 --1/8th scale airplanes he's built & actually fly...  ill get some pics of it when i get back.  Might be up for sale depending on what they are.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 02:34 PM~20366354
> *gonna grab about 10 kits tonight for $6 tonight.  Same guy thats rebuilding my dads 70 Charger R/T,  came up to me & said if i wanted em...they were mine.
> 
> that and some 1/10 --1/8th scale airplanes he's built & actually fly...  ill get some pics of it when i get back.  Might be up for sale depending on what they are.
> *


waiting for a text that tells me whats for sale... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

howza bout fuck a text...

pics work better









almost didnt get the 71..buuuut..its plastic someone here wants that damn thing... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 11:10 PM~20368825
> *howza bout fuck a text...
> 
> pics work better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost didnt get the 71..buuuut..its plastic someone here wants that damn thing... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

another score, while in terrible pain,,drifting in a out of consciousness.
now I have to knock the fuck the out... :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cool kit. i got one, painted it, dipped it..back in the box again. :happysad: 

maybe one day ill get my dreamcar built.


----------



## mademan

mailbox finds!

























picked up some shit at the hobby shop too


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 20 2011, 11:38 AM~20380626
> *mailbox finds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up some shit at the hobby shop too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

THAT WAS THE FASTEST IVE EVER SEEN SOMETHING GET SHIPPED TO CANADA FROM THE STATES LOL......... GlAD THEM BUMPER KITS MADE IT BRO!


----------



## candilove

this is my stuff from last week









this one i got as a trade from tunzafun









this one is todays come up


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 20 2011, 04:25 PM~20382562
> *this is my stuff from last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one i got as a trade from tunzafun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is todays come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice come up bro, I'ma have to get me one of those Caddy's one day !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2011, 03:36 PM~20383163
> *nice come up bro, I'ma have to get me one of those Caddy's one day !
> *


 that true, Trend I can see you doing something wicked to a 77-79 with a bald top!

I got this 63 in the mail today.. did I care that it was missing a hood? 
hell no, a rolex for $25.00!


----------



## BiggC

My score over the weekend. :biggrin: Best part is it was all free....well kinda, all I have to do is paint a couple bodys to finsh off a couple of them for who I got em from.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2011, 05:04 PM~20416760
> *My score over the weekend.  :biggrin:  Best part is it was all free....well kinda, all I have to do is paint a couple bodys to finsh off a couple of them for who I got em from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2011, 03:04 PM~20416760
> *My score over the weekend.  :biggrin:  Best part is it was all free....well kinda, all I have to do is paint a couple bodys to finsh off a couple of them for who I got em from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that is a come up for realls


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2011, 04:04 PM~20416760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score BiggC... I'm eyeballin that rear end and wheels in front of that Willys :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2011, 06:04 PM~20416760
> *My score over the weekend.  :biggrin:  Best part is it was all free....well kinda, all I have to do is paint a couple bodys to finsh off a couple of them for who I got em from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Hydrohype

early this after noon. compliments of the bank and the mail lady..
65 vert, sealed in the box. and some other year vert promo...


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 02:51 AM~20437732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early this after noon. compliments of the bank and the mail lady..
> 65 vert, sealed in the box. and some other year vert promo...
> *


"some other year vert promo" he says....lol.. :uh: this guy!!! just send it to my house if you dont even know what it is .... :biggrin: 

sweet finds bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 28 2011, 07:50 AM~20438267
> *"some other year vert promo" he says....lol..  :uh: this guy!!!  just send it to my house  if you dont even know what it is .... :biggrin:
> 
> sweet finds bro! :thumbsup:
> *


No J ! He's sending it to me so i can build him a coupe body out of it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 07:56 AM~20438293
> *No  J !  He's  sending  it  to  me  so  i  can  build  him  a  coupe body  out  of  it !
> *


No Mini, you and J got it all wrong. Hydro is sending it to me in exchange
for 5 free paint jobs........... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2011, 08:01 AM~20438308
> *No Mini, you and J got it all wrong. Hydro is sending it to me in exchange
> for 5 free paint jobs...........  :biggrin:
> 
> *


If that the case I'm sending you a 68 !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 08:02 AM~20438318
> *If  that  the  case  I'm  sending  you  a  68  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 28 2011, 05:50 AM~20438267
> *"some other year vert promo" he says....lol..  :uh: this guy!!!  just send it to my house  if you dont even know what it is .... :biggrin:
> 
> sweet finds bro! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Hawk.



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Apr 28 2011, 05:56 AM~20438293-->
> 
> 
> 
> No  J !  He's  sending  it  to  me  so  i  can  build  him  a  coupe body  out  of  it !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know what is in store for this car yet? I know I am doing at least one 69 before it.. and neither of them are going no pace until I get some damm skirts..
> but for this I was thinking no vents on the side, bench seats, open trunk,
> with a fitted up-top? with a 65 frame and motor of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 28 2011, 06:01 AM~20438308
> *No Mini, you and J got it all wrong. Hydro is sending it to me in exchange
> for 5 free paint jobs...........  :biggrin:
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be winning,, thats like $20-$30 a paint job.. it would take me a month just to figure out how I would want you to paint one car because your work is so sick..
> hhmmm? :wow: I think I will be watching Green Eyed Lady again today!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 06:02 AM~20438318
> *If  that  the  case  I'm  sending  you  a  68  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

No...Hydro is just going to send it to me for my birthday :biggrin: Even though it already passed, better late than never :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 28 2011, 08:02 AM~20438771
> *No...Hydro is just going to send it to me for my birthday :biggrin:  Even though it already passed, better late than never :biggrin:
> *


 damm, now i am feeling all guilty and selfish and shit.. :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 07:17 AM~20438858
> *damm, now i am feeling all guilty and selfish and shit.. :uh:
> *


J/K Hydro, nice come up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

So how many do you have already?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 28 2011, 08:21 AM~20438892
> *J/K Hydro, nice come up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> So how many do you have already?
> *


 2 hard tops and 2 verts,


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 07:58 AM~20439135
> *2 hard tops and 2 verts,
> *


Baller status :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 28 2011, 09:00 AM~20439146
> *Baller status :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 nah, I just really like 68's..and 69's... I admit if they were not so hard to get or so 
expensive I might be less excited about getting them.. but they really are some
of the dopest years.. if and when revel makes a re-pop in the next few years or so?
I will get me one of them too...

Hey Maz good call on the window pillar,, i went a dug out the windshield and that thing 
is all scratched to hell,, but are right about the thing keeping its bend.. but I will find 
scrap pillar or styrene like you said and use it as a brace. it does not look near ass
bad when i held the windshield in place..


----------



## Esoteric

new tablet :biggrin: 
this bitch was like 350$ back in the day i got it for 5 bucks from my school
not as good as the wacom i got but a lot more working space


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 09:06 AM~20439579
> *nah, I just really like 68's..and 69's... I admit if they were not so hard to get or so
> expensive I might be less excited about getting them.. but they really are some
> of the dopest years.. if and when revel makes a re-pop in the next few years or so?
> I will get me one of them too...
> 
> Hey Maz good call on the window pillar,, i went a dug out the windshield and that thing
> is all scratched to hell,, but are right about the thing keeping its bend.. but I will find
> scrap pillar or styrene like you said and use it as a brace. it does not look near ass
> bad when i held the windshield in place..
> *


If you can't do anything with it, send it my way, I'll try to fix it up for you


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 29 2011, 08:26 AM~20446955
> *If you can't do anything with it, send it my way, I'll try to fix it up for you
> *


thanks bro, I took a bicycle ride to the hobby shop and yesterday and bought some
styrene and glued it on already..., it should have got a thinner piece but it did straiten
it up a bit... that was a good tip.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 09:53 AM~20447450
> *thanks bro, I took a bicycle ride to the hobby shop and yesterday and bought some
> styrene and glued it on already..., it should have got a thinner piece but it did straiten
> it up a bit...  that was a good tip.
> *


 :squint:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 08:53 AM~20447450
> *thanks bro, I took a bicycle ride to the hobby shop and yesterday and bought some
> styrene and glued it on already..., it should have got a thinner piece but it did straiten
> it up a bit...  that was a good tip.
> *


Cool


----------



## grimreaper69

Got my order from Rick today. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 30 2011, 10:19 AM~20453292
> *Got my order from Rick today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Diablos. Love those Diablos.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 30 2011, 01:22 PM~20453998
> *:wow: Diablos. Love those Diablos.
> *


Diablos are for the longbed chevy, daggers are for a 454 and seats and steering wheel are for the x-cab dime.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I haven't posted much of anything up in here but yesturday PHUCK HEARSE II showed up ! 










































Thanks HYDRO ! 

I been on the hunt to redo PHUCK HEARSE after the red bleeding and i picked up 1 from Ray,  and 1 from Jeral ! The 1 from J didn't serve shipping so its now a drop top ! 


































































I think they used it as a stepping to get in the truck cause it even cracked the dang body , the trunk ! and rear bump was broke into 2 ! 

Now that black 1 is a custom started by Ray that i will be redoing , and that custom in the back was a surpize gift ! I dont know what i'll do to it just yet ! 

But i need alot of parts for it and i need windows for the black 1 ! So any help would be great ! 

Oh ! I have 1 coming from Made Man but who knkows when on that 1 and Hearse was suppose to hook me up with a good body for the white drop ,and some spare parts but he be bull shittin !


----------



## Tonioseven

Make a LeCab.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HOLLY SHIT IS THIS THE ONE I GAVE YOU??


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

got these at a garage sale :biggrin: 























and got this in the mail yesterday!! :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 1 2011, 11:24 PM~20460066
> *got these at a garage sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got this in the mail yesterday!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats a great find :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2011, 10:52 AM~20459300
> *I  haven't  posted  much  of  anything  up in  here    but    yesturday  PHUCK HEARSE II  showed  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  HYDRO  !
> 
> I  been  on the  hunt  to  redo  PHUCK  HEARSE  after  the  red  bleeding  and  i  picked  up  1  from  Ray,  and  1  from  Jeral ! The  1  from  J  didn't  serve  shipping    so  its  now  a  drop  top !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think  they  used  it  as  a  stepping  to  get  in the  truck  cause  it  even  cracked  the  dang  body  ,  the  trunk !  and  rear  bump  was  broke  into  2  !
> 
> Now  that  black  1  is  a  custom  started  by Ray  that  i  will  be  redoing  , and  that  custom  in  the  back  was  a  surpize  gift  !  I  dont  know  what  i'll  do    to it  just  yet  !
> 
> But  i  need  alot  of  parts  for  it  and  i  need  windows  for  the  black  1  !  So  any help  would  be  great !
> 
> Oh !  I  have  1  coming  from  Made Man  but  who  knkows  when  on that  1  and  Hearse  was  suppose  to  hook  me  up  with  a  good  body  for  the  white  drop  ,and  some  spare  parts  but  he  be  bull shittin !
> *


 I LOVE THESE YEARS LAC'S.. ITS AN EASY FIX FOR YOU ON THE CRITICAL CONDITION LE CAB.. HEARSE IS SLOWER THAN MY MOM! WTF..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+May 1 2011, 01:24 PM~20460066-->
> 
> 
> 
> got these at a garage sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got this in the mail yesterday!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE THAT DISPLAY CASE..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2011, 10:52 AM~20459300
> *I   haven't  posted   much  of  anything  up in  here    but    yesturday   PHUCK HEARSE II   showed  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  HYDRO  !
> 
> I  been   on the  hunt  to   redo  PHUCK  HEARSE   after   the  red  bleeding   and  i   picked  up  1   from  Ray,  and   1  from  Jeral ! The   1  from  J   didn't  serve  shipping    so  its  now  a  drop  top !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think   they   used  it   as  a   stepping  to  get   in the   truck   cause  it   even   cracked  the   dang   body  ,  the   trunk !   and  rear   bump  was  broke  into   2  !
> 
> Now  that   black  1  is  a  custom  started   by Ray   that  i   will  be  redoing   , and  that   custom  in  the   back  was  a  surpize  gift  !  I  dont   know   what  i'll  do    to it   just   yet  !
> 
> But   i   need   alot  of  parts  for  it   and  i  need  windows  for  the   black  1  !  So  any help  would  be  great !
> 
> Oh !  I  have  1  coming  from   Made Man   but  who   knkows  when  on that  1  and  Hearse   was  suppose  to  hook  me   up  with  a   good  body  for  the   white  drop  ,and  some  spare   parts   but  he   be  bull shittin !
> *


I LOVE THESE YEARS LAC'S.. ITS AN EASY FIX FOR YOU ON THE CRITICAL CONDITION LE CAB.. HEARSE IS SLOWER THAN MY MOM! WTF..








AND LOOK, CROSS EYED ALMOST LIKE THE REV..


----------



## SPARK-O-MATIC

Would this be an appropiate place to sell plastic, or is there another thread for that ?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SPARK-O-MATIC_@May 1 2011, 05:48 PM~20460548
> *Would this be an appropiate place to sell plastic, or is there another thread for that ?
> *


Here ya go.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20425463


----------



## Hydrohype

I got a nice surprise when I went visit my mom today...
jarel had sent me some brush's....It looks like 1 or two nice detail brush's too..
thank you Hawk.. that was real cool of you bro...



























I feel a model funk coming on... so I figured I would go stock up on more to maybe 
give me some inspiration.....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 1 2011, 11:52 AM~20459300-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  haven't  posted  much  of  anything  up in  here    but    yesturday  PHUCK HEARSE II  showed  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  HYDRO  !
> 
> I  been  on the  hunt  to  redo  PHUCK  HEARSE  after  the  red  bleeding  and  i  picked  up  1  from  Ray,  and  1  from  Jeral ! The  1  from  J  didn't  serve  shipping    so  its  now  a  drop  top !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think  they  used  it  as  a  stepping  to  get  in the  truck  cause  it  even  cracked  the  dang  body  ,  the  trunk !  and  rear  bump  was  broke  into  2  !
> 
> Now  that  black  1  is  a  custom  started  by Ray  that  i  will  be  redoing  , and  that  custom  in  the  back  was  a  surpize  gift  !  I  dont  know  what  i'll  do    to it  just  yet  !
> 
> But  i  need  alot  of  parts  for  it  and  i  need  windows  for  the  black  1  !  So  any help  would  be  great !
> 
> Oh !  I  have  1  coming  from  Made Man  but  who  knkows  when  on that  1  and  Hearse  was  suppose  to  hook  me  up  with  a  good  body  for  the  white  drop  ,and  some  spare  parts  but  he  be  bull shittin !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice save had to be pissed
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93FULLSIZE_@May 1 2011, 02:24 PM~20460066
> *got these at a garage sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got this in the mail yesterday!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it frank that case is bad ass im jealous :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 2 2011, 03:36 AM~20464505
> *nice save had to be pissed
> *


 :happysad: shitty part about that white caddy rollindeep is all that damage happend durring shipping.  the car didnt have a crack in it at all when i gave it to mini..  this is the first time me seeing the car after he got it.. :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> I got a nice surprise when I went visit my mom today...
> jarel had sent me some brush's....It looks like 1 or two nice detail brush's too..
> thank you Hawk.. that was real cool of you bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: no prob.... when we was talking about brushes i packed them up an sent them to you glad ya got them..  there is 2 nice detail brushes in there with some life still left in them if takin care of right.....the rest are some of my older brushes...there all still good to use keep what ones you want an toss the rest!  or use them all its up to you!!  your welcome bro glad i could help ya out if i did.. :h5:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2011, 01:28 PM~20459542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLY SHIT IS THIS THE ONE I GAVE YOU??
> *


Yes sir ! I thought i done called you way back when i got it ? But i can make it a drop top with some work i just a windsheld for this 1 ! You need to see it in person to see how the body is damaged ! I have never seen it stress crack like this and not be in a handful of piece's!

You guys have a great day i got to get back to work Later !


----------



## darkside customs

may sound kinda fucked up, but when you ship something via the USPS.... package it up safe and sound so you know it wont get damaged, and never, ever, ever write fragile or breakable on the package... there are some postal workers that will intentionally fuck your shit up just to be dicks....


----------



## Hydrohype

> I got a nice surprise when I went visit my mom today...
> jarel had sent me some brush's....It looks like 1 or two nice detail brush's too..
> thank you Hawk.. that was real cool of you bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: no prob.... when we was talking about brushes i packed them up an sent them to you glad ya got them..  there is 2 nice detail brushes in there with some life still left in them if takin care of right.....the rest are some of my older brushes...there all still good to use keep what ones you want an toss the rest!  or use them all its up to you!!  your welcome bro glad i could help ya out if i did.. :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> the Homie... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Here are my come up's this month. The big body, the (2) cutlass's, and the monte, are on their way. The Caddies are all the past few trades, or super secret finds in hidden places. :biggrin: And the mural decals from OFdatTX!! Nothing for sale or trade, so dont bother PM'n :roflmao:

My biggest come up is on it's way to TINGOS, and will hopefully be home soon. Having DLO and TINGOS put their talent into this ride means a LOT, and it definately shows the true craftsmanship these fools put down!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 3 2011, 07:44 PM~20479170
> *Here are my come up's this month. The big body, the (2) cutlass's, and the monte, are on their way. The Caddies are all the past few trades, or super secret finds in hidden places. :biggrin:  And the mural decals from OFdatTX!!  Nothing for sale or trade, so dont bother PM'n :roflmao:
> 
> My biggest come up is on it's way to TINGOS, and will hopefully be home soon. Having DLO and TINGOS put their talent into this ride means a LOT, and it definately shows the true craftsmanship these fools put down!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 3 2011, 07:44 PM~20479170
> *Here are my come up's this month. The big body, the (2) cutlass's, and the monte, are on their way. The Caddies are all the past few trades, or super secret finds in hidden places. :biggrin:  And the mural decals from OFdatTX!!  Nothing for sale or trade, so dont bother PM'n :roflmao:
> 
> My biggest come up is on it's way to TINGOS, and will hopefully be home soon. Having DLO and TINGOS put their talent into this ride means a LOT, and it definately shows the true craftsmanship these fools put down!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damm son.. i bet that cost a whole year in moon shine money? you came up!


----------



## crxlowrider

would love to get a 80's caddy body


----------



## BODINE

guess my free shelf my weekly come up


----------



## ChasinWisdom

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2011, 09:23 PM~20487775
> *guess my free shelf my weekly come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the 63 donk shipped ?


----------



## Hydrohype

mail box, yesterday..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 10:18 PM~20495422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mail box, yesterday..
> *



how good is this? pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2011, 11:21 PM~20495444
> *how good is this?  pics please  :biggrin:
> *


 I've never used it.. but I heard good things about it.. Lacquer safe..
somebody will chime in on it by Friday.. :biggrin:


----------



## ChasinWisdom

Looking For Plastic Lowrider Models Such As 58, 60 , 62 , 64-67 impala , 76 Caprice , Already Put Together ( LOCKED UP If Possible ) 

* Nothing Over $21 Shipped
** Willing To Trade STOCK Diecast With The Original Box But The Trade Has To Be Of Equal 
-convertible 58 Impala 
-convertible 63 Impala
-hardtop 64 Impala 
-hardtop 65 Impala lowrider (laid)


:x: :x: *HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT *  :x: :x:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ChasinWisdom_@May 6 2011, 08:13 PM~20500503
> *Looking For Plastic Lowrider Models Such As 58, 60 , 62 , 64-67 impala , 76 Caprice , Big Body Cadillac Or 98-03 Lincoln Town car Already Put Together ( LOCKED UP If Possible )
> 
> * Nothing Over $21 Shipped
> ** Willing To Trade STOCK Diecast With The Original Box But The Trade Has To Be Of Equal
> -convertible 58 Impala
> -convertible 63 Impala
> -hardtop 64 Impala
> -hardtop 65 Impala lowrider (laid)
> :x:  :x: HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT   :x:  :x:
> *


 :wow: cant help you there bruh but if youre looking for a built towncar or big body get ready to spend 3 figures for one


----------



## ChasinWisdom

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 6 2011, 07:22 PM~20500552
> *:wow: cant help you there bruh but if youre looking for a built towncar or big body get ready to spend 3 figures for one
> *


 :uh: damn i might as well take that off my list


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not just them but all my builds are around $100 - 300 depending on my detail and if i really want to sale it or not ! 

Beware of junk ! Alot of built up kits look differnt in person then on here ! Some of us know how to take pics others don't same for our builds ! a few of us are real builders worth selling a kit to a collector , but others are bust sold for parts or trashed in the can cause they are beyond saving . Some one see's a 70 impala sale for $100.00 they think the build they did is worth the same ! 

If your for real about buying a built up ready to show or place in the front room for you to dream of owning 1 day look into the build topics of the member saying they have what you need before buying anything !


----------



## Tonioseven

Dude, shipping ALONE is roughly $8.00!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 6 2011, 09:08 PM~20500822
> *Dude, shipping ALONE is roughly $8.00!!
> *


 :biggrin: look what im building, im thinking of switching the wheeks out for some chiki chikis









i start building the vaccum chamber next week so i can pump out some tires and better wheels


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 6 2011, 11:25 PM~20500918
> *:biggrin: look what im building, im thinking of switching the wheeks out for some chiki chikis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i start building the vaccum chamber next week so i can pump out some tires and better wheels
> *


HELL yeah!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 6 2011, 09:28 PM~20500932
> *HELL yeah!!
> *


i gotta fix my comp none of the disc drives work now


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 7 2011, 12:25 AM~20500918
> *:biggrin: look what im building, im thinking of switching the wheeks out for some chiki chikis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i start building the vaccum chamber next week so i can pump out some tires and better wheels
> *


im diggin this!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

bunch of random shit for the shop
bad ass wheel holder, makes it easier to do vogues since the pins spin and wheel detail.
























pot to make a mini vacuum chamber








and a bunch of other random shit


----------



## crxlowrider

where did you get the watch case holders and whats the price on them ??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 7 2011, 06:22 PM~20504645
> *where did you get the watch case holders and whats the price on them ??
> *


about4 bucks i got mine from a science surplus store 
heres their site
Sciplus.com


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 7 2011, 06:28 PM~20504672
> *about4 bucks i got mine from a science surplus store
> heres their site
> Sciplus.com
> *



Thats a good price, the one micro mark has is $19.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 6 2011, 11:35 PM~20500986
> *i gotta fix my comp none of the disc drives work now
> *


You got my curse! Lmao!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 7 2011, 08:16 PM~20504614
> *bunch of random shit for the shop
> bad ass wheel holder, makes it easier to do vogues since the pins spin and wheel detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pot to make a mini vacuum chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bunch of other random shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: hno: :nicoderm: :h5: :x: :run:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 7 2011, 07:22 PM~20504899
> *You got my curse! Lmao!!
> *


no wonder but since none of my drives work you cant get your wangan DVDs


----------



## BiggC

I got this last week. It's a TDR Innovations Grand Sport Vette made from Rapid Prototyping 3D printing system. I know one of the guys that owns TDR and he gave it to me to see what I could do with it. It's kinda cool, but man is it rough and is gonna take alot of work to make it useable.  


























Here's their website, they have some pretty cool stuff for the big scales and some bodys in 1/24-25 scale. 
http://www.tdrcatalog.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2011, 12:43 AM~20505603
> *I got this last week. It's a TDR Innovations Grand Sport Vette made from Rapid Prototyping 3D printing system. I know one of the guys that owns TDR and he gave it to me to see what I could do with it. It's kinda cool, but man is it rough and is gonna take alot of work to make it useable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's their website, they have some pretty cool stuff for the big scales and some bodys in 1/24-25 scale.
> http://www.tdrcatalog.com/servlet/StoreFront
> *


You old enough for them AARP cards?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 7 2011, 11:46 PM~20505612
> *You old enough for them AARP cards?
> *


LOL No, my Moms gave em to me. I cut em up and use em to spread putty.


----------



## crxlowrider

HOLY HELL i checked out that website... nice stuff........................ i think my eyes popped out of my head when i seen the prices though HOLY HELL


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 8 2011, 12:33 AM~20505857
> *HOLY HELL i checked out that website... nice stuff........................ i think my eyes popped out of my head when i seen the prices though HOLY HELL
> *


Yeah I hear ya. All that big scale shit cost a grip though.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 7 2011, 09:49 PM~20505016
> *no wonder but since none of my drives work you cant get your wangan DVDs
> *


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu........
:happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 7 2011, 09:46 PM~20505612
> *You old enough for them AARP cards?
> *


 ha ha ha. we always lookin in the background to see what fools got.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 7 2011, 11:43 PM~20505603
> *I got this last week. It's a TDR Innovations Grand Sport Vette made from Rapid Prototyping 3D printing system. I know one of the guys that owns TDR and he gave it to me to see what I could do with it. It's kinda cool, but man is it rough and is gonna take alot of work to make it useable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's their website, they have some pretty cool stuff for the big scales and some bodys in 1/24-25 scale.
> http://www.tdrcatalog.com/servlet/StoreFront
> *


i met these guys in teledo....alot of bad ass shit!! there 1/8 stuff is wicked!! if i had 1,500 to build a model id buy one...lol......thats cool as hell he gave ya that ride sweet!


----------



## Hydrohype

I got this off the front porch today.. I am so blind i think i tossed some plaques in the
trash on accident.. I will toss the trash tomorrow when i go back to moms.

but i really got to thank Slammed somona and Deuces76 for this beautiful 
57 ford.. it will be a great addition to the collection.. it is a very nicely done paint
foil and interior detail...
thanks guys...





















PS.. thank my step pops too.. Perdition who gave me this kit many month's back.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

glad u like it bro


----------



## Esoteric

finally copped the camaro, i had spare change so i bought the cruiser, bullshit is the camaro's chrome is fucked


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2011, 02:18 AM~20543716
> *finally copped the camaro, i had spare change so i bought the cruiser, bullshit is the camaro's chrome is fucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just do the chrome up in a gun metal color !


----------



## BODINE

picking these up for $24


----------



## BODINE

and same guy got tons of airplanes ,,,,,ships,,,,science fiction all from $1.00-$5.00


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2011, 12:35 PM~20552232
> *picking these up for $24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



swapmeet? all for 24, not bad at all :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 06:23 AM~20544325
> *Just  do  the  chrome  up  in  a  gun  metal  color !
> *


nah its going to LMC next week with some other stuff


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 14 2011, 02:43 PM~20552260
> *swapmeet?  all for 24, not bad at all :0
> *


Nope just local person


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2011, 01:36 PM~20552237
> *and same guy got tons of airplanes ,,,,,ships,,,,science fiction all from $1.00-$5.00
> *


does he have a U.S.S MISSOURI? :happysad:


----------



## cobra98




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !

Now I have it to match with a '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2011, 01:35 PM~20552232
> *picking these up for $24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn now thats a come up that ecto is well over 50 bucks on evilbay. Congrats


----------



## gseeds

> Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !
> 
> Now I have it to match with a '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great deal !!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait !! i know its in good hands! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !
> 
> Now I have it to match with a '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great deal !!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait !! i know its in good hands! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20519213
> *I got this off the front porch today..  I am so blind i think i tossed some plaques in the
> trash on accident.. I will toss the trash tomorrow when i go back to moms.
> 
> but i really got to thank Slammed somona and Deuces76 for this beautiful
> 57 ford.. it will be a great addition to the collection.. it is a very nicely done paint
> foil and interior detail...
> thanks guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.. thank my step pops too.. Perdition who gave me this kit many month's back.. :biggrin:
> *


Glad ya enjoyed it.. and happy to see a collaboration of east and west can go into a car....and get these results.. thanks again Ronnie for savin my ass on the foil.. anyone that had to foil this bitch ass car knows its nothing to fuck with.


----------



## BODINE

> i could buy all these for $250 .....good?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 04:14 PM~20564168
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2011, 06:13 PM~20553292
> *Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !
> 
> Now I have it to match with a '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this has to be one of the biggest come ups yet!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 16 2011, 06:53 PM~20565285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that polishing pads for like dremels??? or wat is it?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 16 2011, 06:26 PM~20565989
> *is that polishing pads for like dremels??? or wat is it?
> *


   yup shit works like a charm too


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2011, 06:13 PM~20553292
> *Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !
> 
> Now I have it to match with a '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yea; congrats Trend.. I know its going to fit well with the rest of your collection..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2011, 12:31 AM~20555398
> *Glad ya enjoyed it.. and happy to see a collaboration of east and west can go into a car....and get these results..  thanks again Ronnie for savin my ass on the foil..  anyone that had to foil this bitch ass car knows its nothing to fuck with.
> *


oh so now its a bitch ass car? ha ha ha... thanks again slammed.. I will do my best 
to make it a cool build.. I already painted the motor the a few days back.. 
you did a nice job on the scratch built skirts too.. I am going with supremes on this car, i just got to get some tires from Rick... and i got 65 vert that I have to finish 
first... it took cuts infront of everything for now..







this car is 
really sweet.. poor thing actually had dust on it...


----------



## grimreaper69

Got my rims from Rick today and the Taurus on Saturday.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 17 2011, 12:45 AM~20568404
> *    yup shit works like a charm too
> *


cool where u bought them at?


----------



## mademan

HUGE thanks to Rick @SCALEDREAMS.COM









and my last weeks ebay purchases


----------



## DEUCES76

damn mike


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 17 2011, 01:02 PM~20571407
> *HUGE thanks to Rick @SCALEDREAMS.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my last weeks ebay purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got some serious shipments.. I am a dumb-ass. last week I tossed 4 new plaques in the trash...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 17 2011, 09:50 AM~20570345
> *Got my rims from Rick today and the Taurus on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i have a limo taurus i never finished!!


----------



## hocknberry

> HUGE thanks to Rick @SCALEDREAMS.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE....thats the BILLET TRUCK GRILL right?! you gotta take some pics of it done up!! :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

my weekly come up! :wow: :biggrin: 


holy chrome batman! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mademan

just scored these at a garage sale for 5.00 each!! all complete, just opened and out of the bags.


----------



## crxlowrider

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2011, 01:24 PM~20586647
> *my weekly come up! :wow:  :biggrin:
> holy chrome batman! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats gonna be me.. one of these days..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+May 16 2011, 06:11 PM~20564926-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  this has to be one of the biggest come ups yet!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@May 17 2011, 02:02 AM~20568731
> *fuck yea; congrats Trend.. I know its going to fit well with the rest of your collection..
> *


Thanx Hydro, I'm thinkin' that this one will be added to my Muscle car Collection and the resin '68 HT will be for the Impala Collection.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 19 2011, 04:25 PM~20586650
> *just scored these at a garage sale for 5.00 each!! all complete, just opened and out of the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dont know how you do it! I think you have the best come up luck on this site. :|




Nice score! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

My Ebay haul for the week.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

GOT 2 OF THESE IN THE MAIL TODAY!!! =]


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 21 2011, 12:43 PM~20599455
> *GOT 2 OF THESE IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!  =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice score! ive been sitting on few of them for a while, havent had a project right for em yet.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 21 2011, 01:43 PM~20599455
> *GOT 2 OF THESE IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!  =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet does that mean i can have one.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aww what the fuck


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 21 2011, 09:48 PM~20601943
> *aww what the fuck
> *


 :roflmao: no you cant have it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 21 2011, 12:43 PM~20599455
> *GOT 2 OF THESE IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!  =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 21 2011, 01:43 PM~20599455
> *GOT 2 OF THESE IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!  =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

just showed up! thanks Rick @ Scaledreams.com!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

not much..... but i really like these... 
-3 sets of OLDSCHOOL 1109's (with the nice dishes,unlike the more standard look of the new ones)
-a set of chromed Jevrie zenith knockoffs
- P.E. chevy pump backing plates
-2 63&64 uptops...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2011, 07:19 AM~20631709
> *not much..... but i really like these...
> -3 sets of OLDSCHOOL 1109's (with the nice dishes,unlike the more standard look of the new ones)
> -a set of chromed Jevrie zenith knockoffs
> - P.E. chevy pump backing plates
> -2  63&64 uptops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

i forgot i was suppose to send jevries $$$ for KOs


----------



## Tonioseven

*Not a bad deal; 2 complete cars for under $20 including shipping. I only have plans for one of them.*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 26 2011, 11:19 PM~20636943
> *Not a bad deal; 2 complete cars for under $20 including shipping. I only have plans for one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey T, can I get the left over body off you, if you have one?? :biggrin: 

The one I got in trade from lowridermodels has broken pillars.... Or if you need the body minus the pillars, I'll swap you out for the body I have....... No ****.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2011, 05:19 AM~20631709
> *not much..... but i really like these...
> -3 sets of OLDSCHOOL 1109's (with the nice dishes,unlike the more standard look of the new ones)
> -a set of chromed Jevrie zenith knockoffs
> - P.E. chevy pump backing plates
> -2  63&64 uptops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 good stuff..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 26 2011, 11:53 PM~20637341
> *Hey T, can I get the left over body off you, if you have one??  :biggrin:
> 
> The one I got in trade from lowridermodels has broken pillars.... Or if you need the body minus the pillars, I'll swap you out for the body I have....... No ****.
> *


Gotcha covered on it! (No ****) :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

found a set(+1) of the old wide whites stached in a box i didnt know i had....proble been in there for 10 years


----------



## Esoteric

tried it once now im hooked


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20642463
> *tried it once now im hooked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these dry? and where can i find some? do you shoot it how it is? or do you thin it out? need some details lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 04:03 PM~20642518
> *are these dry? and where can i find some? do you shoot it how it is? or do you thin it out? need some details lol
> *


no, claires and hot topic. nah i use 1 part NP 1 part Sg100 and 2 parts thinner

you can shoot it the way it is but its too concentrated so it looks hella ass when it dries


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 27 2011, 01:40 PM~20641484
> *found a set(+1) of the old  wide whites  stached in a box i didnt know i had....proble been in there for 10 years
> *


ill take them u wont miss them if u didnt know u had them :happysad: 




























j/k .....ilike the wide white s


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20642534
> *no, claires and hot topic. nah i use 1 part NP 1 part Sg100 and 2 parts thinner
> 
> you can shoot it the way it is but its too concentrated so it looks hella ass when it dries
> *





thanks bro, but whats this?

1 part NP 1 part Sg100? thinner? who makes it?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 05:47 PM~20643175
> *thanks bro, but whats this?
> 
> 1 part NP 1 part Sg100? thinner? who makes it?
> *


house of kolor intercoat clear. any laquer thinner works once those 2 are mixed


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 09:41 PM~20643473
> *house of kolor intercoat clear. any laquer thinner works once those 2 are mixed
> *




:thumbsup: thanks for the info !


----------



## crxlowrider

just got today. 3 different size brass rod X2. a can of dark metallic blue from testors one coat laquare line. wet sanding kit. and a mirrored motorized turn table. and sending off for a subscription to scale auto magazine


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 27 2011, 09:52 PM~20643868
> *just got today. 3 different size brass rod X2. a can of dark metallic blue from testors one coat laquare line. wet sanding kit. and a mirrored motorized turn table. and sending off for a subscription to scale auto magazine
> *


SPENDIN UP THAT MONEY!! I HOPE YOU SAVED SOME FOR SHIPPING MY PARTS OUT ... :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :biggrin: 










And for the 1:1


----------



## Reverend Hearse

UNCLE GRIM, I WANT THOSE WHITEWALLS YOU HAVE IN CLASSFIEDS, IM ON MY PHONE , POSTING FROM THE ROAD, BUT ILL HIT YOU MONDAY NIGHT ON THEM...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 28 2011, 12:58 AM~20644668
> *UNCLE GRIM, I WANT THOSE WHITEWALLS YOU HAVE IN CLASSFIEDS, IM ON MY PHONE , POSTING FROM THE ROAD, BUT ILL HIT YOU MONDAY NIGHT ON THEM...
> *


So I've adopted another damn nephew now?? Lmao


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 27 2011, 10:55 PM~20644280
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price on them tail lights bro??


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 28 2011, 10:01 AM~20645858
> *whats the price on them tail lights bro??
> *


I got em for $32 shipped.

The next purchase will be clear corners and bumper lights and crystal halogen headlights.


----------



## crxlowrider

716 yes your stuff went out yesterday


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 27 2011, 09:55 PM~20644280
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...tell me more.... crew cab


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 28 2011, 12:51 PM~20646392
> *...tell me more.... crew cab
> *


Its an old All American Models resin. Won it on Ebay Sunday night. VERY nice clean cast. This is only the second time I've seen the complete kit in a few years. $41 shipped.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 07:09 AM~20645865
> *I got em for $32 shipped.
> 
> The next purchase will be clear corners and bumper lights and crystal halogen headlights.
> *


oh them, keep em polished them shits turned yellow on mine :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 28 2011, 10:02 PM~20648737
> *oh them, keep em polished them shits turned yellow on mine :angry:
> *


Thanks for the tip. It may be a turd right now but I'm anal (no ****) about my truck, I wash it at least once a week.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 08:09 PM~20648780
> *Thanks for the tip. It may be a turd right now but I'm anal (no ****) about my truck, I wash it at least once a week.
> *


thatsnot anal bro (no ****) I used to wash my red, and then black caddys twice a day.... once on the way to work, and depending on how the weather is, I would wash it either on my lunch break or after work and do a couple laps around town.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 07:09 PM~20648780
> *Thanks for the tip. It may be a turd right now but I'm anal (no ****) about my truck, I wash it at least once a week.
> *


lol i used to when it was still clean i gave them to a homie and he used a different bulb and melted them now he has brazil tailights


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 28 2011, 10:19 PM~20648821
> *lol i used to when it was still clean i gave them to a homie and he used a different bulb and melted them now he has brazil tailights
> *


Guy claims they're actual Altezza lights ($150 a set) so we'll see. I figure for $30 if they last even 4 or 5 mths that's not bad.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 07:25 PM~20648845
> *Guy claims they're actual Altezza lights ($150 a set) so we'll see. I figure for $30 if they last even 4 or 5 mths that's not bad.
> *


you can hit them with tamiya smoke to darken them if they fade a little. im gonna do my stick blazer lights this summer


----------



## [LOWEMO]

yesterdays score for 60 bucks


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@May 28 2011, 11:08 PM~20649765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterdays score for 60 bucks
> *


you get robbed too?


----------



## GreenBandit

^^^^HAHAHAHA I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

ummmm nah i didnt get robbed... thats cheap for me, places around my area are charging like 60 bucks, just for the blazer kit...

had to travel 3 hours round trip to get them at this price


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@May 29 2011, 03:39 AM~20650140
> *ummmm nah i didnt get robbed... thats cheap for me, places around my area are charging like 60 bucks, just for the blazer kit...
> 
> had to travel 3 hours round trip to get them at this price
> *


DUDE ! You need to start buying your kits online or from us here on LIL ! 

Honestly ! That nissan you got you could hav pick up off HOBBY LINK JAPAN or Ebay for around $15.00 and shipping is also around $10.00 with out going 3 hrs And that blazer is a $15.00 kit also !


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 29 2011, 11:59 AM~20651174
> *DUDE  !  You  need  to start  buying  your  kits  online  or  from  us  here  on  LIL !
> 
> Honestly !  That  nissan  you  got  you  could  hav  pick up  off  HOBBY LINK  JAPAN  or  Ebay    for  around  $15.00  and  shipping  is  also  around  $10.00  with  out  going  3  hrs And  that  blazer  is  a  $15.00  kit  also !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@May 29 2011, 01:39 AM~20650140
> *ummmm nah i didnt get robbed... thats cheap for me, places around my area are charging like 60 bucks, just for the blazer kit...
> 
> had to travel 3 hours round trip to get them at this price
> *


the japanese sites are still cheaper, like mini said its cheaper to buy in the states.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 05:34 AM~20645666
> *So I've adopted another damn nephew now?? Lmao
> *


 Them must be my step cousins that nowone wanted to talk about.
:uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+May 28 2011, 07:09 PM~20648780-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. It may be a turd right now but I'm anal (no ****) about my truck, I wash it at least once a week.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just in case there cheepy's like my headlights? you might want to coat the seams
> with some water proof heat resistant silicone, so moisture does not get in and haze
> the lens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dealer wanted $150 for the SE black out tail lights.. and ebay wanted about the same... instead I masked out the circles, and made my own tail lights..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@May 28 2011, 07:15 PM~20648800
> *thatsnot anal bro (no ****) I used to wash my red, and then black caddys twice a day.... once on the way to work, and depending on how the weather is, I would wash it either on my lunch break or after work and do a couple laps around town.
> *


damm: I thought I had it bad? back in the day, I could not stand for my vogues to 
get dirty.. i use to hit them with bleach white even on rainy days!


----------



## OFDatTX

PAINTH BOOTH GREAT PRICE THEY GO FOR 200 :biggrin: I JUST ORDER MINE


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 29 2011, 01:49 PM~20652050
> * PAINTH BOOTH GREAT PRICE THEY GO FOR 200 :biggrin: I JUST ORDER MINE
> *


damm its been a while since i bought one, ill pick it up next time at the convention they flip em for 100 there


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 29 2011, 01:49 PM~20652050
> * PAINTH BOOTH GREAT PRICE THEY GO FOR 200 :biggrin: I JUST ORDER MINE
> *


thats looks cool.. does it matter if you use rattle can?


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 29 2011, 04:58 PM~20652289
> *thats looks cool.. does it matter if you use rattle can?
> *


nah u can use wat ever u like as long as u spray inside of it


----------



## b_moneystyles

picked up 3x '94 impala SS kits for $15 total on ebay, gota wait a week or so to get them here but still, i havn't even seen one of these kits here in years.

i've givin up totally on local hobby stores, they carry nothing and charge ridiculous amounts.

USA all the way :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@May 29 2011, 06:54 PM~20652703
> *picked up 3x '94 impala SS kits for $15 total on ebay, gota wait a week or so to get them here but still, i havn't even seen one of these kits here in years.
> 
> i've givin up totally on local hobby stores, they carry nothing and charge ridiculous amounts.
> 
> USA all the way  :cheesy:
> *


pic or dint happen ! :biggrin:


----------



## b_moneystyles

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 30 2011, 10:05 AM~20652742
> *pic or dint happen !  :biggrin:
> *


haha i'll screenshot the auction when i get home, and post pics when the kits arrive :biggrin:


----------



## b_moneystyles

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: i was bidding on those too  wife had me do something and when i came back, bidding was over!!lucky!!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

i look on ebay quite abit... i can never really find what im looking for....


----------



## mademan

EBAY score from last week, was totally sealed.... but I opened it 








hobby shop score from the next city over


----------



## Trendsetta 68

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin: i was bidding on those too  wife had me do something and when i came back, bidding was over!!lucky!!


My problem is , when I find it, I can't afford it !


----------



## mademan

Hoppin Hydro "vogues"


----------



## sandcast

*My new Danbury Mint Texaco station*

This arrived today!!


----------



## sandcast

Sorry the fotos didn't post. Look into my Danbury album this forum. Worth looking at.

Can somebody PM me how to post pictures?


----------



## Esoteric

sandcast said:


> Sorry the fotos didn't post. Look into my Danbury album this forum. Worth looking at.
> 
> Can somebody PM me how to post pictures?


at the bottom of the photo you have 2 links highlight the second one copy and paste here that gas station is nice bro


----------



## sandcast

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=332&d=1306895720


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey i dont have pictures because i did not bring the package home from moms house today..
But i got a 58 sealed revel and a 55 vert from this guy (fronsky) he is a cool dude, fast shipper 
and great price's... Infact he has another revel 58 for $15.00 shipped... And a 51 and a 57 chevy..
If no body gets the 58? I will buy that one too... So get on it people!..


----------



## mademan

HUGE thanks to Rick @ ScaleDreams again! Super Fast shipping as always


----------



## COAST2COAST

hydrohype said:


> hey i dont have pictures because i did not bring the package home from moms house today..
> But i got a 58 sealed revel and a 55 vert from this guy (fronsky) he is a cool dude, fast shipper
> and great price's... Infact he has another revel 58 for $15.00 shipped... And a 51 and a 57 chevy..
> If no body gets the 58? I will buy that one too... So get on it people!..


x-2 got my 2 today. Buy em up fellas


----------



## ChasinWisdom

sandcast said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=332&d=1306895720


Yeah he's a cool guy . He holds them if you need time to get the money or whatever hop on it . . .:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I bought a '58 from him; I'm just waitin' to see if it shows up.


----------



## Tonioseven

Tonioseven said:


> I bought a *'57* from him; I'm just waitin' to see if it shows up.


Correction.


----------



## RaiderPride

Thanks Rick. Got in yesterday.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:0:0:0:0:0:0:0


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## mademan

Esoteric said:


>


damn I want an SLS...... looked at one when i picked up my resin at the hobby shop, but couldnt justify paying $68.00 for it. there are @ 1:1 in town here, a red and a silver. guy owns a construction company. owns both.


----------



## Esoteric

i had the SLS i only paid 35 for it my lady bought me the 300SLR she paid 50 or it and said i need to have both the old and the new.


----------



## Damaged




----------



## sinicle

all I need now is a touch and flow!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## BiggC

My come up from today.

















My nephew picked this up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This here is the total break down of what i got at the Heartland show this weekend !

This is a group photo

































Now the break down !


































































Thats everything i picked up kit wise !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Now for all the other crap i picked up ! 










































Now the photo etch break down !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats a heck of a come up ! I love those P-E steering wheels centers with the billet rings.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

But i think this was my best deal of the whole day ! 

This lady was selling the OG Hoppin Hydro plaques is a hand made package for $3.00 but when you lifted them up they had both set's in 1 package .


















Pretty sweet deal ! BIG C bought 3 set's , and Hearse got a set ! I BOUGHT THE REST ! 










Hell at $3.00 a sets i couldn't pass it up ! Alot of people want $5.00 just 1 set ! so if i was getting 2 sets for $3.00 i thought fucked i'll buy them all !


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Are any of those plaques for sale ?


----------



## dariusmather

all for 50 bucks and the built ones free, all boxes were sealed but i got excited haha









1:20 th ford ecoline came with all chrome but i tore it down so i can stripe the paint









my favorite 1:20th nissan hard body









el comino w/ the malibu front clip









altered wheel base nova, ranger, 50 chevy and camero..... got em FREE!!

















i think i did good haha got some paint and wheels free to i like NNL haha


----------



## Hydrohype

THE DETAIL MASTER STUFF WAS AN EBAY MOVE.. $5.00 SHIPPED,, BUT THE SKILL LEVEL REQUIRED FOR THESE IS ABOVE 
MY I.Q. AND PAY GRADE, SO I AM IN NO HURRY MESS WITH THEM... I GOT SOME OTHER REALLY SPECIAL DELIVERY'S
TODAY.. BUT THAT IS FOR ANOTHER TIME... BUT ITS HOT..


----------



## b_moneystyles

$15 for the 3


----------



## Tonioseven

That's a come-up for REAL!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

b_moneystyles said:


> $15 for the 3


Nice !


----------



## rollindeep408

Minidreams Inc. said:


> But i think this was my best deal of the whole day !
> 
> This lady was selling the OG Hoppin Hydro plaques is a hand made package for $3.00 but when you lifted them up they had both set's in 1 package .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet deal ! BIG C bought 3 set's , and Hearse got a set ! I BOUGHT THE REST !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell at $3.00 a sets i couldn't pass it up ! Alot of people want $5.00 just 1 set ! so if i was getting 2 sets for $3.00 i thought fucked i'll buy them all !



Nice come up for sure looks like 36 packs x2 sets that's a hell of a deal


----------



## Esoteric

bitch weighs a metric ton too first danbury in my collection.both back wheels broke from the weight other than paint it doesnt need much shits even got a leather interior.


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^nice score^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^nice score^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


:h5: tried pegasus wheels but it looked funny went with some 5 spokes and vogues its gonna sit like this for a while


----------



## RaiderPride

That would be sick in plastic.


----------



## Esoteric

RaiderPride said:


> That would be sick in plastic.


 yup it would i scaled it today and it hit 1lb 10oz lol its heavier than my antique tonka truck, a average diecast car weighs 15oz and a plastic model weighs in at 4oz its the heaviest car in my collection.


----------



## BiggC

I got a Brookfeild Vette the other day and that thing weights a ton also.


----------



## Esoteric

BiggC said:


> I got a Brookfeild Vette the other day and that thing weights a ton also.


 is the suspension metal too? the frame, engine block on mine and the rear axle on mine is


----------



## BiggC

Esoteric said:


> is the suspension metal too? the frame, engine block on mine and the rear axle on mine is


It's a promo style and the interior and frame are plastic so it's the body that weighs so much.


----------



## Esoteric

BiggC said:


> It's a promo style and the interior and frame are plastic so it's the body that weighs so much.


that fucker has to be bullet proof or made of lead


----------



## mademan

just checked the mailbox! im back in buisness.... got my el-cheapo airbrushes! and picked up a cheapy compressor from canadian tire for 19.00








just got these 2 birds too


----------



## Esoteric

those Fenga airbrushes arent that bad


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Look what followed me home from Hobby Lobby ........ Got this stuff all on sale for $23 and some change. 
The plan for the '66 is to have a convertible to go with the hardtop called "Cold Shoulder" . If I ever get
it finished .


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 Tony!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Got a 68 charger..needing the tailend part of a 69 tho.


----------



## Esoteric

always wanted it never motivated enough to get it, got one free from revell


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> always wanted it never motivated enough to get it, got one free from revell


:scrutinize: how'd you get a freebie kit from revel?!


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> :scrutinize: how'd you get a freebie kit from revel?!


they donate the stuff we use on our monthly raffles someone got the new 2010 mustang i lost that fucker by one number.


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## sinicle

got this big bastard today! the wife was pissed when she came home and it was in the living room! made me move it to the spare room... but I get to keep it!!!


----------



## dariusmather

Cool what is it haha


----------



## sinicle

dariusmather said:


> Cool what is it haha


 me? haha! it's a lighted glass display case, like the ones you find in stores! I haven't put the shelves in yet. it measures 4ft across 2 1/2ft deep and 3 1/2ft tall! great place for mine and my son's builds!


----------



## Esoteric

sinicle said:


> got this big bastard today! the wife was pissed when she came home and it was in the living room! made me move it to the spare room... but I get to keep it!!!


i saw one of those long ass ones a while ago but we didnt have anything to move it the fucker was really heavy i wish i still had my pick up sometimes


----------



## Esoteric

sinicle said:


> me? haha! it's a lighted glass display case, like the ones you find in stores! I haven't put the shelves in yet. it measures 4ft across 2 1/2ft deep and 3 1/2ft tall! great place for mine and my son's builds!


 you could get about 50 or so builds in one with the shelfing spaced right more than 50


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sinicle said:


> got this big bastard today! the wife was pissed when she came home and it was in the living room! made me move it to the spare room... but I get to keep it!!!


*NICE !*


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Look what followed me home from Hobby Lobby ........ Got this stuff all on sale for $23 and some change.
> The plan for the '66 is to have a convertible to go with the hardtop called "Cold Shoulder" . If I ever get
> it finished .


 
:thumbsup: I just picked up a couple of those Paasche bottle adapters today; I figure if I have 2 with colors and one with thinner between coats, I can get a lot more completions with my limited build time.


----------



## Tonioseven

mademan said:


> just checked the mailbox! im back in buisness.... got my el-cheapo airbrushes! and picked up a cheapy compressor from canadian tire for 19.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got these 2 birds too


Those airbrushes are pretty cool! Great deal on the compressor as well!!


----------



## BODINE

sinicle said:


> got this big bastard today! the wife was pissed when she came home and it was in the living room! made me move it to the spare room... but I get to keep it!!!


 need get me one ...got these local for 135 each


----------



## sinicle

BODINE said:


> need get me one ...got these local for 135 each


 those are sick! the guy I got mine from had two, the one I got and a bigger one! I almost took the bigger one, glad I didn't! it was almost twice the size and this fucker is already a large piece of home decor, the other wouldn't have fit in my house! :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

BODINE said:


> need get me one ...got these local for 135 each


theres a reason them big ass ones are cheap them bitches are heaaavyyyy


----------



## ShowRodFreak

*71 Impala*

I quess you get lucky sometimes. LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200619605721&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice score. :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

no kidding!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

The same guy sold a 72 for 28.00. With free shipping that makes mine almost for 16.00 bucks .:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

40% off hobby lobby discount now i can get rid of the badgers


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ShowRodFreak said:


> I quess you get lucky sometimes. LOL
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200619605721&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123


OML ! What a score !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crxlowrider

*Esoteric whats the price you want for the badgers?
*


----------



## Esoteric

trading them on the MCM board


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This weeks score !









And i got like 8 pages of decals from TX !


----------



## [email protected]

^^^^ sooo.................. i take it you'll be building a mustang sometime soo huh!:uh:


----------



## mademan

Minidreams Inc. said:


> This weeks score !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i got like 8 pages of decals from TX !


nice! I just scored 4 of the 06, 2 of each of the boxart on the bottom, and a gt-h


----------



## Lownslow302

better than oomoo better than mold max, moldstar 30 its so heavy it doesnt catch air







[/IMG]


----------



## mademan

^thats what I use. good stuff


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> better than oomoo better than mold max, moldstar 30 its so heavy it doesnt catch air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


how much was that?! i been dabbling with the casting game right now! just gotta get a pot first!


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> how much was that?! i been dabbling with the casting game right now! just gotta smoke some pot first!


 
:0uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> how much was that?! i been dabbling with the casting game right now! just gotta get a pot first!


30 you wont need a pot with this


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> better than oomoo better than mold max, moldstar 30 its so heavy it doesnt catch air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> got this big bastard today! the wife was pissed when she came home and it was in the living room! made me move it to the spare room... but I get to keep it!!!


----------



## mademan

just got some ebay scores!
got the Mustang GTs for 6.75 each!! engine donors, lol








got this clearance at a local shop


----------



## crxlowrider

4 70 monte kits $25 for all four
2. 1/16 grand prixs. $20 ea
66 chevelle wagon $5
70 impala $5 missing chassis
67 impala $8 missing motor
daisy duke jeep $15
79 camamro Z/28 $18
buick grand national $15
street fighter wagon $15
alternomad caprice $15
revelle gambler chopper $5

and 2 sets of wheels $3 for one $2 for the others


----------



## crxlowrider

just scored off ebay a 53 corvett, 55 corvett, and 2 59 impala verts for $36 shipped and got 5 revell cadillacs coming from a homie here on lil....... not a bad couple weeks for me lmao


----------



## MAZDAT

I just got this in the mail yesterday...


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a couple more Silvy hoods.


----------



## mademan

busy week!
got my parcel from Rick @ scaledreams.com , once again Thanks Much Brother!!!!








Did a bit of garage saleing in the next city over and eded up with the Audi A4, and F&F kits, PIcked up the monte for my build off with Aces








got my Kris Morgan Resins 79 mustang Fox








also got these impalas in the mail, and picked up a so-cal foot pedal for my 1:1 nova


----------



## darkside customs

You lucky bastard... you got a courier!!! and damn what a fuckin kit score you came up on!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here it is hydro!!!!! the ugly ass yellow submarine......lol.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

had to add this to my collection as well...thanks alot Isamel (408models):thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

716 LAYIN LOW - here it is hydro!!!!! the ugly ass yellow submarine......lol.










Alright then , let's turn that ugly yellow paint into a stunna !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> 716 LAYIN LOW - here it is hydro!!!!! the ugly ass yellow submarine......lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then , let's turn that ugly yellow paint into a stunna !


YES SIR!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got these in the mail about 20 min ago... bout time ive been waiting 2 weeks....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got these in the mail about 20 min ago... bout time ive been waiting 2 weeks....


Very clean ! Alittle freshing up and your set ! And the boxes look clean also !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Very clean ! Alittle freshing up and your set ! And the boxes look clean also !


THANKS MINI..I PAID 240.00 FOR ALL THREE.NO PAINT ON ANY OF THE BODY'S ...71 VERT....THEN THE 73 AN 72 GOT FROM THE SAME GUY...ALL IN GREAT SHAPE...I STOLE ALL 3 IF YOU ASK ME..LOL... BUT THEY ALL WILL GET RIPPED APART AN REBUILT LOWRIDER STYLE!! THE BOX'S ARE ALSO IN GREAT CONDITION.


----------



## EVIL C

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got these in the mail about 20 min ago... bout time ive been waiting 2 weeks....




You luck mofo`s good deal


----------



## mademan

not model related! but good scores!!!

500.00 63 NOVa fenderwell headers that i grabbed for 75.00!








and my cam/lifters/chain

















I also got a KA models full Etch set for a shelby mustang gt500, ill post pics later


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

mademan said:


> not model related! but good scores!!!
> 
> 500.00 63 NOVa fenderwell headers that i grabbed for 75.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cam/lifters/chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a KA models full Etch set for a shelby mustang gt500, ill post pics later


That photo etch shit is steep bro but its a nice lookin set up they offer ! I think they offer 3 styles ! Also that KA sales full sheets of grille screens that look bad ass ! Big C and I were at the hobby shop and checked them out but didn't grab any now i wish i had !


----------



## mademan

ill post pics later of what they look like for anyone else wondering> I scored my set for 22.00...... but they usually sale between 26-39.00 on ebay.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got these in the mail about 20 min ago... bout time ive been waiting 2 weeks....


Real nice bro !!!!!!!


----------



## truscale

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got these in the mail about 20 min ago... bout time ive been waiting 2 weeks....


Nice score. Looks like clean builds. Should be easy to take apart for some kool lowrider projects. Need to get an old '76 body for the skirts to use on the '72.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

truscale said:


> Nice score. Looks like clean builds. Should be easy to take apart for some kool lowrider projects. Need to get an old '76 body for the skirts to use on the '72.


thanks for the tip ill have to do that!:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

mademan said:


> I just hit a huge score!! replied to an ad on kijiji about a lot of model cars..... I drove an hour and a half to look at them, and what happened was the guys brother had passed away and they were clearing out his stuff..... needless to say I bought all of it, and just got home. I started opening it all and most of the kits have the photo-etch sets for the model, as well as VERy detailed descriptions of work needed to make the car realistic..... among it was a nicely built 76 caprice, original issue, and a 73 caprice whish is also very nice, and re-storable. I will post pics later. I am also going back to deal on his 1:1 80s eldorado.... MINT blue, pillow tops, every option alloy wheels, etc. only 30,000km.


All of the GM kits have the photo-etch set for them, in the box. Every box was opened and the reciept for that kit was at the bottom of the box, with the etch set. Every kit has the original reciept.

















as of right now, nothing is for sale.


----------



## rollin yota28

Crazy nice score man!


----------



## mademan

just got my parcel from BODINE, thanks again Quay!


----------



## mademan

just scored a crazy deal that I couldnt turn down 









gonna give a rig a try.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

mademan said:


> All of the GM kits have the photo-etch set for them, in the box. Every box was opened and the reciept for that kit was at the bottom of the box, with the etch set. Every kit has the original reciept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as of right now, nothing is for sale.


what is that build on the top right 72 or 73 ?


----------



## mademan

73


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Small score I got today from the swap meet ......... I'de been wanting that particular Javelin for along time now !
It's a builder, but it's unpainted with just the old decals on it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

mademan said:


> 73


FOR SALE?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Small score I got today from the swap meet ......... I'de been wanting that particular Javelin for along time now !
> It's a builder, but it's unpainted with just the old decals on it.


GONNA DO A GRAND PRIX BUILD?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Almost ........... I'm making a *Grand Camino *!


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Almost ........... I'm making a *Grand Camino *!


that'll be pimpin! i got plans for a regalcamino i scored from mayhem!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> that'll be pimpin! i got plans for a regalcamino i scored from mayhem!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I just wanna come up on some bench time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

LMNO ! I need to get some more bench time too ! Lots of ideas but no time !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> I just wanna come up on some bench time.





Trendsetta 68 said:


> LMNO ! I need to get some more bench time too ! Lots of ideas but no time !


It's summer fellas. Its to be expected that we cant hit the bench. :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> :thumbsup:


should be here soon bro, ill let you know when it drops! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

I decided that I wanted to get an airbrush, well, I found this deal:























5 air brushes (2 Paasche, one chrome in it's own box (don't know the brand), one harbor freight, and the last ?) one air compressor, a bunch of air lines (one with a Paasche moisture trap) and like 40 bottles of paint (various brands). 


is $120 too much?


----------



## Lownslow302

take it youll spend the 120 on just the paasches by themselves that compressor aint bad, the chrome one is a iwata knockoff sort of junk but they work non stop


----------



## sinicle

Lownslow302 said:


> take it youll spend the 120 on just the paasches by themselves that compressor aint bad, the chrome one is a iwata knockoff sort of junk but they work non stop


thanks:thumbsup: now I just need to learn how to use them!


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> I decided that I wanted to get an airbrush, well, I found this deal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 air brushes (2 Paasche, one chrome in it's own box (don't know the brand), one harbor freight, and the last ?) one air compressor, a bunch of air lines (one with a Paasche moisture trap) and like 40 bottles of paint (various brands).
> 
> 
> is $120 too much?


*Hell no, you did great!! The compressor alone will run you a grip. I have that same compressor.* :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> *Hell no, you did great!! The compressor alone will run you a grip. I have that same compressor.* :thumbsup:


they listed $140.00 for the 5 brushes and 40 bottles of paint, and $60 for the compressor and 5 hoses, I got the lot for $120.00......:dunno: 

I've got nothin but positive feedback on the purchase, .....I'd list this as a "come-up"


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> *Hell no, you did great!! The compressor alone will run you a grip. I have that same compressor.* :thumbsup:


how does that compressor handle hand tools(DA's, ratchets, ect)?


----------



## Tonioseven

I've only used it to refill car tires but it does that without any problem at all; it will get down to 70 psi and then start to refill itself if you leave the power on. I've had mine for about 8 or 9 years now. Never had a problem with it. I've heard that it works great for hand tools.


----------



## BiggC

sinicle said:


> how does that compressor handle hand tools(DA's, ratchets, ect)?


I have this compressor, just a new version of it. It doesn't do well with some air tools like the DA's. It also has trouble keeping up with my jam gun. Other then that it's a great little compressor.


----------



## machio

Nice come up Sin,now let's see some work put in..lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Real nice come up bro !


----------



## dig_derange

Badass man, nice find!


----------



## Lownslow302

hit up my favorite tamiya slanger cause my lady wanted a fiat 500 for he bday paid 16 for that and i saw he had the caterham too so i snagged that too for another 4.00 and a trade for a 1/4lb bag of resin stereo stuff.








hit up the local sushi shop and got this mag


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> hit up my favorite tamiya slanger cause my lady wanted a fiat 500 for he bday paid 16 for that and i saw he had the caterham too so i snagged that too for another 4.00 and a trade for a 1/4lb bag of resin stereo stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit up the local sushi shop and got this mag


that fiat looks like a fun little project! especially laid out in the weeds............. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MY LIL UPCOME YESTERDAY


----------



## DEUCES76

this was 4 weeks ago come-up








and this is this weekends come up and dont ask none r for sale or trade


----------



## Tonioseven

Sell me a Rambler :rofl::biggrin: no, seriously...


----------



## [email protected]

93FULLSIZE said:


> MY LIL UPCOME YESTERDAY



does want the A-Team van!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

[email protected] said:


> does want the A-Team van!!!


:biggrin:i got 2 ..one opened and one unopened!!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice, whered u score them boots at with such a low price ?


----------



## Tonioseven

Ebay! :thumbsup: I got both for $1.50.


----------



## sinicle

Found this on the side of the road. Took it home, plugged it in and it runs fine. It is missing a piece or a piece is broken, my buddy says it's a safety release and I can get a new one cheap... Fuck it, it's free! Haha!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

sinicle said:


> Found this on the side of the road. Took it home, plugged it in and it runs fine. It is missing a piece or a piece is broken, my buddy says it's a safety release and I can get a new one cheap... Fuck it, it's free! Haha!



Score!:werd:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn, I cant ever get that lucky LOL.... Nice find!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sinicle said:


> Found this on the side of the road. Took it home, plugged it in and it runs fine. It is missing a piece or a piece is broken, my buddy says it's a safety release and I can get a new one cheap... Fuck it, it's free! Haha!


YO ,....THAT SHIT IS TOO FUNNY... I PICKED UP ONE OFF THE SIDE OF THE ROAD ABOUT A MONTH AGO LOOKS JUST LIKE THIS ONE ...AN THAT BITCH WORKS TOO...:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

I don't know much about compressors, maybe this brand is a piece of shit, thats why people keep dumping them? Haha!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sinicle said:


> I don't know much about compressors, maybe this brand is a piece of shit, thats why people keep dumping them? Haha!


not sure what size hotdog tanks you have on yours but i have 2-2gallon tanks on mine i use it for shingling roofs..it was free work fine an does the job i need it to do...lol..


----------



## sinicle

I forsee some junkers in my future!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> I forsee some junkers in my future!


Damn it, I've been tryin to get my hands on that shit for YEARS now. Who, what, when, where, and how much?


----------



## sinicle

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn it, I've been tryin to get my hands on that shit for YEARS now. Who, what, when, where, and how much?


Michael's homie they didn't have it in my town but I was down in Chico for the weekend (a little bigger town south of me) and found it in the Chico Michael's.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scored this old ass kit off Ebay.


----------



## Lownslow302

i got one of them too in my fiero box


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn. I remember saving those tokens to get the free kit. I never got my kit though.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

traded it for a motorcycle then traded a delorean hotwheel for it back


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:man, i got one of them tube cutters, never even thought of using it, been using exacto blades


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


someone getting into custom roll cages


----------



## Tonioseven

Those & bellflower pipes.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## MAZDAT

Just got this in the mail yesterday...


----------



## Lownslow302

one of my friends friend knew i liked porsches when i went to his house she gave me this as gift she bought it a week ago at a swap meet.









this was the highlight of the gift


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Just got this in the mail yesterday...


Now thats a nice 69


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> Just got this in the mail yesterday...



LUCKY....LOL....NICE COME COME UP:h5:


----------



## chevyman1962

picked up the display case at flea market .












and got the 68 in mail last week


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 364493
> picked up the display case at flea market .
> View attachment 364494
> View attachment 364495
> and got the 68 in mail last week


ANOTHER NICE COME UP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> ANOTHER NICE COME UP!!:thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

great finds fellas ! That '69 is on the top of my list right now! I'm waiting till after the Toledo NNL .


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> Now thats a nice 69


Thanx Juan!!!



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LUCKY....LOL....NICE COME COME UP:h5:



Thanx!!



chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 364493
> picked up the display case at flea market .
> View attachment 364494
> View attachment 364495
> and got the 68 in mail last week



Can I have it Juan???



Trendsetta 68 said:


> great finds fellas ! That '69 is on the top of my list right now! I'm waiting till after the Toledo NNL .



Thanx Trend!!!


----------



## IceMan555

Check out what I just scored. Most of them will be available for sale when I go through them all. Of course I'm giving the forums dibs on these. I'll post them to classifieds once I have them. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up so you can start thinking about the offers.


----------



## Lownslow302

Pm me if you plan on offloading the porsches


----------



## mademan

heres my haul from last week, most came in the mail while I was at work in camp!


----------



## chevyman1962

mademan said:


> heres my haul from last week, most came in the mail while I was at work in camp!


nice score


----------



## MAZDAT

mademan said:


> heres my haul from last week, most came in the mail while I was at work in camp!




This is what I call a mean o' come up!!!! Nice score Made!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Juan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have it Juan???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Trend!!!


 if i can find another one i mite sell this one but dont quote me on it lol


----------



## DTAT2

Where did u get that big body


----------



## mademan

DTAT2 said:


> Where did u get that big body


I got it off another member on here, its a resin that was re-worked by Minidreamsinc. a few casters have done them over the past couple years...... but they both f++ked off and screwed a bunch of us. they pop up for sale every once in a while.









:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

mademan said:


> I got it off another member on here, its a resin that was re-worked by Minidreamsinc. a few casters have done them over the past couple years...... but they both f++ked off and screwed a bunch of us. they pop up for sale every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


:shocked: wow nice collection!!!


----------



## mademan

thanks, thats only part of it. ive got some more tucked away, and im WAITING on 408models/beto to get my resins that im owed. I plan to do at least 1 of every trim , and style


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

mademan said:


> thanks, thats only part of it. ive got some more tucked away, and im WAITING on 408models/beto to get my resins that im owed. I plan to do at least 1 of every trim , and style


nice!!!:thumbsup:
your the king of cadillacs :worship:


----------



## DTAT2

DAYUM ..... any of them .... FOR SALE???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

*[h=1]AMT 1968 CHEVY IMPALA HARDTOP[/h]*

Used
Sep 21, 201122:02:40 PDT
13 bids
US $67.03


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> *[h=1]AMT 1968 CHEVY IMPALA HARDTOP[/h]*
> UsedSep 21, 201122:02:40 PDT13 bidsUS $67.03



Nice come up Jeral!!!! I was watching it, but kinda ran out of Paypal money


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> Nice come up Jeral!!!! I was watching it, but kinda ran out of Paypal money


lol.. i dont even have the money to pay for it either....i told him id pay for it on monday....:rofl:

 just missed out on a 68 grill rear bumper hood an rear valance off ebay...:angry: i put my bid in a few seconds early:banghead:...there goes my day!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> lol.. i dont even have the money to pay for it either....i told him id pay for it on monday....:rofl:
> 
> just missed out on a 68 grill rear bumper hood an rear valance off ebay...:angry: i put my bid in a few seconds early:banghead:...there goes my day!!!:thumbsdown:



I saw that, I've been watching it a few days ago too, no dinero I may to start selling some of my cars to buy new stuff


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

HEY ICEMAN HOW MUCH FOR THE PRO STREET 67 CHEVELL BY REVELL?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> I saw that, I've been watching it a few days ago too, no dinero I may to start selling some of my cars to buy new stuff


i need one more 68..i got a vert now i have the hard top...looking for 1 more to make a wagon...got any 68's with a busted up roof?...


----------



## sandcast

Nice score on the 1968 Impala. Funny how it was listed as AMT?

I never see 1968 verts but maybe I miss them.


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i need one more 68..i got a vert now i have the hard top...looking for 1 more to make a wagon...got any 68's with a busted up roof?...


Naw Jeral, I don't have one, just the resin one I got from you.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Did a lil shopping today


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> Naw Jeral, I don't have one, just the resin one I got from you.


there was another 68 vert on ebay that sold for like 48 bucks i think it was the windshield piller was busted but that didnt matter to me....i wasnt home an missed out on yet another sweet deal...:tears:


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> there was another 68 vert on ebay that sold for like 48 bucks i think it was the windshield piller was busted but that didnt matter to me....i wasnt home an missed out on yet another sweet deal...:tears:


I saw that one, not too bad though. I'm sure that another will come up.


----------



## Lownslow302

paid 4$ for both the donks and 60 altogether for everything else


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lownslow302 said:


> paid 4$ for both the donks and 60 altogether for everything else


nice come up!!!


----------



## ricezart

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Did a lil shopping today



Damn, I wanna go shopping with you, house of kolor That's the good stuff....


----------



## chevyman1962

here is what picked up this weekend


----------



## chevyman1962

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=367542&stc=1" attachmentid="367542" alt="" id="vbattach_367542" class="previewthumb"> here is what picked up this weekend


----------



## IceMan555

Here's what I scored earlier today.most for sale. Visit the classified threads...


----------



## PaidNFullBenz

How much for that late '90's Camaro Z28 t-top?


----------



## IceMan555

PaidNFullBenz said:


> How much for that late '90's Camaro Z28 t-top?


Sorry you'd have to be more specific. The MPC one?


----------



## OFDatTX

how much for that one??


----------



## PaidNFullBenz

The one that looks like this, How much?


----------



## Lownslow302

hobby shop held one for me they managed to sell all 40 of them


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsupost pics of the contents


----------



## IceMan555

OFDatTX said:


> View attachment 368552
> how much for that one??


. $25


----------



## IceMan555

PaidNFullBenz said:


> The one that looks like this, How much?


. I can take $18 shipped


----------



## IceMan555

Here are a few more I just got my hands on.


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: Nice, out law's tight


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's my weekly come up (so far).


----------



## MAZDAT

Got this one today...


----------



## mademan

^pretty sure i was bidding against you on that one, lol


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Got this one today...


CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## sandcast

Mazdat, R U going to leave that 69 Imp as is or cut it up as a lowrider?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> Got this one today...


very nice! i was watchin this one too...lol....did you see the 69 impy that sold for 28 bucks ?:banghead: i missed it...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

MAZDAT said:


> Got this one today...


So you're the guy who got that ! Sweet come up homie ! I still have yet to get a '69 Impala ... Gotta get one sooooon.


----------



## MAZDAT

mademan said:


> ^pretty sure i was bidding against you on that one, lol


Maybe, It was one other guy and me, in the last seconds, 2 bidders only



bigdogg323 said:


> CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :roflmao: :naughty:



After the D2S anniversary



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> very nice! i was watchin this one too...lol....did you see the 69 impy that sold for 28 bucks ?:banghead: i missed it...


I didn't see that one, $28 was a steal in any condition..



Trendsetta 68 said:


> So you're the guy who got that ! Sweet come up homie ! I still have yet to get a '69 Impala ... Gotta get one sooooon.



Thanx Trend!! I have one for ya Trend, let me know when you ready


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> Mazdat, R U going to leave that 69 Imp as is or cut it up as a lowrider?


Leaving it as is, I don't build promo's, I don't have the heart to do it I try to build the built ups just for that reason


----------



## Trendsetta 68

MAZDAT said:


> _*Thanx Trend!! I have one for ya Trend, let me know when you ready*_


_*

*_You da man !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Got this one today...


nice score on that one thats like your second 69 do you also have the conv 69 ?


----------



## Bogyoke

This arrived in the mail from China. A new company, MENG. Their first IM styrene kit is a technical on a Toyota platform in 1/35 scale. :thumbsup: 










kit contents
















kit contents









it's a left hand drive









a figure is included for the AA gun in the back









looks like they might make optional kits later










isheet painting guide suggestions


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> nice score on that one thats like your second 69 do you also have the conv 69 ?


Not no more. I'm getting another one soon...


----------



## caprice on dz

The local Ollie's Bargain Outlet acquired a large shipment of Lindberg kits, picked up 2 53 victoria hardtops and 1 53 victoria vert


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:mines too, all they had were the police cruisers(fords) and the 48 lincolns. o and a bunch of those monster truck dodges and display cases. hit up ollies if u got one in your town!!!


----------



## sandcast

no ollies near me, that sucks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

dont buy the 48 lincoln it sucks im helping a friend build one its his second build...the body is like 9 pieces....he did buy the 34 pick up from ollies thuogh easy build kit not very many parts but it was his first build. i helpd out a bit came out sweet! the ollies here has all them cop cars,53 fords,monster trucks, cases, boats ships, tanks, air craft kits..i went there an picked up a 1/8 t bucket...best deal i could find there...they had some real nice boats an stuff but its just not for me.. some of them wher motorized...they had a big ass zeplin there too it was about 2 ft long...39.99 i also seen they had alot of testors stuff there too mostly the diecast you have to put together.


----------



## COAST2COAST

think someone bought all the 53 fords from mine, wouldnt mind havin one or 2 of those. yea i only picked up 1 48, good thing too. did it come out good once put together? probly have to get the putty out to fill the body lines.


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> think someone bought all the 53 fords from mine, wouldnt mind havin one or 2 of those. yea i only picked up 1 48, good thing too. did it come out good once put together? probly have to get the putty out to fill the body lines.


$9.99 WITH free shipping! I'm waitin' on mine right now!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380374115752


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

COAST2COAST said:


> think someone bought all the 53 fords from mine, wouldnt mind havin one or 2 of those. yea i only picked up 1 48, good thing too. did it come out good once put together? probly have to get the putty out to fill the body lines.


if i see him tonight it should be done..ill post picx but yeah it deffinatly could use some filler..an everything fits like shit!


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> $9.99 WITH free shipping! I'm waitin' on mine right now!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380374115752


nice, I actually saw that & almot got it, even though I had no interest in building one. Good find & I'm glad you got it!


----------



## sandcast

Thank's Tonio

I just bought one. It's Marden's from Maine. To go there would be a ton of gasoline and sales tax.


----------



## dig_derange

hey there's a 70 Monte missing engine for $10 shipped on FB. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/103987003041729/


----------



## mademan

just got my chrome back from chrome-tech looks great! andd a few kits and resins


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice, u make the armrest in the monte or get from a kit? still cant see myself sending out for chrome....if i did thered b like a 100 parts on a rack:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## MAZDAT

Came up on this one last minute...


----------



## base905

mademan said:


> just got my chrome back from chrome-tech looks great! andd a few kits and resins


how much was the damage in canadian bro?


----------



## IceMan555

A few more nice kits


























check out the classifieds


----------



## Tonioseven

Got these for $13...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Tonioseven said:


> Got these for $13...


i seen these lmk how they turn out.. i wasnt sure if i wanted to get them or not... :drama:


----------



## Lownslow302

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i seen these lmk how they turn out.. i wasnt sure if i wanted to get them or not... :drama:


ive used them before its worth it


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Tonioseven said:


> Got these for $13...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

my come up from nnl toledo


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Came up on this one last minute...
> 
> View attachment 371840


thats a nice one i never seen that one before


----------



## grimreaper69

The wife picked this up for me.










Now to figure out rims for it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

good lord, thats not a come up if you paid that much for it !!!!:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

All the newer kits around here are that price. There's only one place here (besides Michaels) to get kits, so I really don't have a choice. :dunno:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THATS TRUE, THATS HOW IT IS EVERYWHERE NOW!!! EXCEPT EBAY:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

That's why I do a LOT of shopping on Ebay. lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a few more things.


----------



## sandcast

In two years (or less) the closest hobby store to here 8 miles will close. That's when the lease expires. The stores that carry models are dropping like flies.


----------



## COAST2COAST

because kits are cheaper online!!!!u try to help out local businesses but when they charge an arm and a leg, and wont budge on prices, cant do nothin about it but take your money elsewhere. 
you know theyre gonna have a goin outta business sale:biggrin:better get there early!!


----------



## sandcast

Coast, you may be right. The only problem is the shipping is a KILLER and adds 50% to the Ebay price. That is alot of $ and in the end cost the same as the store.

The only good deals are the kits I got off this forum.


----------



## COAST2COAST

MOST OF THE TIME I BUY MORE THAN 1....FROM THE SAME BUYER, TO SAVE ON SHIPPING, BUY LIKE 5-6 KITS FOR LIKE $5 EACH AND MOST OF THE TIME PAY LIKE $15 FOR PARCEL SHIPPING:thumbsup:THE OTHER DAY PICKED UP 17 KITS FOR $90 SHIPPED......I TOLD Y'ALL I GOT AN ADDICTION:biggrin:
BUT I BETTER STOP SPEAKIN ON IT AND RUIN MY SOURCE:biggrin: J/K....EBAY IS BAD, STAY AWAY


----------



## COAST2COAST

my weekly find/ come up....
a bigger bench to work on








also, been dredding buying new tires for the 22s on the truck, there was a post wide yard sale goin on this weekend....found a set with wheels for $600...talked em down to $350.cant use the wheels though cause theyre 6 lug, the dodge got 5.figure id switch the tires out and make my money back...and then some, gotta contribute to the plastic addiction:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

93FULLSIZE said:


> my come up from nnl toledo


nice i got the same motor to go in da caddy if i dont go carbs.


----------



## grimreaper69

I hear ya on tires coast. I'm gonna need tires for my car soon, but they're only 17's. Cheapest I've found so far are $110. Bout to just find a set of stocks for it for the winter.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

modelsbyroni said:


> nice i got the same motor to go in da caddy if i dont go carbs.


im gonna have to check your engine out when you get it done!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Just got this one today...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn Mazdat u don't fuck arround..


----------



## ricezart

COAST2COAST said:


> my weekly find/ come up....
> a bigger bench to work on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, been dredding buying new tires for the 22s on the truck, there was a post wide yard sale goin on this weekend....found a set with wheels for $600...talked em down to $350.cant use the wheels though cause theyre 6 lug, the dodge got 5.figure id switch the tires out and make my money back...and then some, gotta contribute to the plastic addiction:biggrin:


 wish my work area look that nice  I got shit all over the place,


----------



## mademan

my mailbox finds from last week, mostly ebay stuff. just got home from work, and opened parcels.... feels like christmas, lol


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn Mazdat u don't fuck arround..


----------



## EVIL C

*Dang i`m been lazy lol well here my haul from toledo*



































and my trade with mr lowrider 305


----------



## MayhemKustomz

EVIL C said:


> and my trade with mr lowrider 305



Picture post FAIL.


----------



## EVIL C

MayhemKustomz said:


> Picture post FAIL.


Fixed


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

mademan said:


> my mailbox finds from last week, mostly ebay stuff. just got home from work, and opened parcels.... feels like christmas, lol


damn nice come up homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

REAL good come up fellas !!!


----------



## dig_derange

woohooo... got one of these on the way


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> woohooo... got one of these on the way


what year is these dig? looks like 70?


----------



## dig_derange

yeah, 70. chopped w/ louvered hood.


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> yeah, 70. chopped w/ louvered hood.


 Nice!


----------



## grimreaper69

All 8 for $44 shipped.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

grimreaper69 said:


> All 8 for $44 shipped.


NOT BAD AT ALL.....I HAVE A OLLIES STORE HERE THAT SELLS ALOT OF LINDBERG KITS ..THEY HAVE THESE THERE FOR 3.99 EACH.


----------



## grimreaper69

I keep hearin about Ollies, but we don't have one here.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't have any here either! Pissed!


----------



## sandcast

They have a Marsten's in Maine that is selling the exact same stuff as Ollie's, so I wonder if they have stores everywhere but different names.

Marsten's shipped free and still charged only $9.95 for the Lindberg kits


----------



## grimreaper69

Ordered these last week, should be here soon. Really only wanted the audio/video, so the rims might be up for grabs.


----------



## mademan

grim, when they get here, i call first dibs on the diablos! i have trades or cash. lmk


----------



## grimreaper69

I'll know when they're in hand, when I see just what they look like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## chevyman1962

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


 good find :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

bought this out of boredom


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

my come up

















95 jimmy/blazer, 65 impala, 64 chevy fleetside, 454 ss chevy truck, vw cabriolet with extra parts, some capri kit, 50 chevy pick up, and a 57,58 chevy and fairlane for parts as well as 2 ziplocs of extra parts......$60 shipped


----------



## COAST2COAST

gonna be busy.....for life!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> my come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 jimmy/blazer, 65 impala, 64 chevy fleetside, 454 ss chevy truck, vw cabriolet with extra parts, some capri kit, 50 chevy pick up, and a 57,58 chevy and fairlane for parts as well as 2 ziplocs of extra parts......$60 shipped


DAMN!!! :wow: I see that 454SS is molded in gray, any chance you wanna let it go? uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

chevyman1962 said:


> good find :thumbsup:


thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked::thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## MAZDAT

Just got this....


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Just got this....



Nice! When can I have it?! :x:


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Just got this....


 thats a nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> Nice! When can I have it?! :x:



Let me know if you want it Antonio



chevyman1962 said:


> thats a nice one :thumbsup:


Thanx Juan!


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Let me know if you want it Antonio


Lord knows I do but I'd mess it up.


----------



## sandcast

I 'd like to find a 68 vert, but that HT is really nice


----------



## [email protected]

A buck a piece, except the alclad.


----------



## COAST2COAST

my paint come up....was going to ollies to pick up some display cases and found these, $.60 each










should hold me over till i get my airbrush set up!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm there next week! Lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> Just got this....


damn she's nice!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

COAST2COAST said:


> my come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 jimmy/blazer, 65 impala, 64 chevy fleetside, 454 ss chevy truck, vw cabriolet with extra parts, some capri kit, 50 chevy pick up, and a 57,58 chevy and fairlane for parts as well as 2 ziplocs of extra parts......$60
> shipped


dang thats a boat load of goodies...need some vw parts if your sellling it..


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Just got this....


 can i have it now :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow thats _sweeeeeet !

_


MAZDAT said:


> Just got this....


----------



## kruzer22

Lownslow302 said:


> bought this out of boredom


i saw that one on ebay and got these two from the same seller


----------



## Lownslow302

this was on craigslist it was so stupid cheap i couldnt believe it


----------



## kruzer22

thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> this was on craigslist it was so stupid cheap i couldnt believe it



FUCK yeah!!! I need that!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> FUCK yeah!!! I need that!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: need to get a steering wheel this one dont work on 360 i still cant believe i paid 50 for a 500$ seat


----------



## Tonioseven

I'd put that shit in my Saturn! :rofl:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hobby lobby just opend up 5 min.. from me.. i went there today an got a 1/16 dukes of hazzard kit for 19 bucks sweet!!!! ill be back tomorrow when i get paid with a bunch of my friends that will have 405 OFF COUPOMNS TO HELP ME GET MODELS...LMAO!!! AN THEY HAVE A ALOT OF MODELS TO... ALOT!! IT WAS EITHER THE GENERAL LEE OR THE 21 WINDOW VW VAN...ILL GET THE VAN TOMORROW ...LOL


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hobby lobby just opend up 5 min.. from me.. i went there today an got a 1/16 dukes of hazzard kit for 19 bucks sweet!!!! ill be back tomorrow when i get paid with a bunch of my friends that will have 405 OFF COUPOMNS TO HELP ME GET MODELS...LMAO!!! AN THEY HAVE A ALOT OF MODELS TO... ALOT!! IT WAS EITHER THE GENERAL LEE OR THE 21 WINDOW VW VAN...ILL GET THE VAN TOMORROW ...LOL


:thumbsup:THEY USED TO HAVE SOME GOOD KITS IN THE CLEARANCE ISLE......THINK SOMEONES ALWAYS BEATIN ME TO IT...SNATCHED UP A COUPLE OF 55 BELAIRS FOR $8, NOW IM GOIN BACK ALL THE TIME WITH NO LUCK!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hobby lobby just opend up 5 min.. from me.. i went there today an got a 1/16 dukes of hazzard kit for 19 bucks sweet!!!! ill be back tomorrow when i get paid with a bunch of my friends that will have 405 OFF COUPOMNS TO HELP ME GET MODELS...LMAO!!! AN THEY HAVE A ALOT OF MODELS TO... ALOT!! IT WAS EITHER THE GENERAL LEE OR *THE 21 WINDOW VW VAN*...ILL GET THE VAN TOMORROW ...LOL


 the revell is a pita to work with just a heads up


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Lownslow302 said:


> the revell is a pita to work with just a heads up


revell what?


----------



## Lownslow302

nvm.


finally got this


----------



## hocknberry

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> revell what?


LOL...PITA jeral.....Pain In The Ass


----------



## Tonioseven

The Revell 21-window bus is a PITA to work with.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## hocknberry

man jeral!!! like you need anymore g-houses or impy's!! gimme 1!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice !



716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


----------



## sandcast

I thought about bidding on that 71 Impala, but I'm glad 716 got it.


----------



## BiggC

Here's some of my haul from the last couple weeks..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: ... real nice detail stuff ! love those photo etched items !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hhmmmm what to do with this ????


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hhmmmm what to do with this ????


lucky!!!! so your the one that won it? lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lucky!!!! so your the one that won it? lol :thumbsup:


i dont see them on ebay to often.. ive seen 2 this past month an i got out bid on the last one wich is good cuase it went for way to much!! this i stole..:biggrin:
been wanting one of these forever


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i dont see them on ebay to often.. ive seen 2 this past month an i got out bid on the last one wich is good cuase it went for way to much!! this i stole..:biggrin:
> been wanting one of these forever


yeah you got lucky on it,real good deal!
i had to pass up on this one,low on funds...lol next time


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> yeah you got lucky on it,real good deal!
> i had to pass up on this one,low on funds...lol next time


i got $3.45 left in paypal..lol.....i got a 68 impala 69 impala a 71 impala this 74 caprice all off ebay an ive buoght alot of goodies from facebook friends an also some of my friends from here on l.i.l. all with 200.00
i must say it ways good money well spent...:thumbsup: all i need is 1 more 68 an im all set with my impala / caprice collection of 3 for each year..1 hard top 1 vert an 1 wagon.58-76..oh an this 84....


----------



## El Tudy




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i got $3.45 left in paypal..lol.....i got a 68 impala 69 impala a 71 impala this 74 caprice all off ebay an ive buoght alot of goodies from facebook friends an also some of my friends from here on l.i.l. all with 200.00
> i must say it ways good money well spent...:thumbsup: all i need is 1 more 68 an im all set with my impala / caprice collection of 3 for each year..1 hard top 1 vert an 1 wagon.58-76..oh an this 84....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


those knock offs are badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good find bro ! Is that the Modelhaus '84 kit ?

That would be a nice one to build like the one 
Joost did in 1:1 scale.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Good find bro ! Is that the Modelhaus '84 kit ?
> 
> That would be a nice one to build like the one
> Joost did in 1:1 scale.


must be not sure... got any pics of that 1:1 ride?


----------



## jevries

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hhmmmm what to do with this ????


CAST IT!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

jevries said:


> CAST IT!


dont know how...:dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's a few pics homie ............


















Turn it into a 2 door and you got action ! Just a thought ... 



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> must be not sure... got any pics of that 1:1 ride?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ricezart said:


> those knock offs are badass :thumbsup:


1.75 at hobby town


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here's a few pics homie ............


















Turn it into a 2 door and you got action ! Just a thought ...

no way in hell i can paint this...lol....id need some trendsetta decals for it...lol...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yeah you could homie. This is a simple paint job, except for the murals.



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> here's a few pics homie ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it into a 2 door and you got action ! Just a thought ...
> 
> no way in hell i can paint this...lol....id need some trendsetta decals for it...lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got these in today. the 69 will be a wagon an the caprice will most likely be a 2 door.:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just got these in today. the 69 will be a wagon an the caprice will most likely be a 2 door.:biggrin:




Nice come up Jeral!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hhmmmm what to do with this ????


nice find!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2 ...nice score brotha


----------



## Lownslow302

some cement truck tires for a future project









and tools the pick is for making cuts on foam it works awesome at it


----------



## El Tudy

my come up from todays model swap meet show


----------



## LUXMAN

El Tudy said:


> my come up from todays model swap meet show


Omg I been lookin for an auto tansport trailer like that! ! ! ! Anybody know where to get them???


----------



## grimreaper69

LUXMAN said:


> Omg I been lookin for an auto tansport trailer like that! ! ! ! Anybody know where to get them???


Ebay


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> some cement truck tires for a future project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tools the pick is for making cuts on foam it works awesome at it


where u get the tools at eso?


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> where u get the tools at eso?


which ones?

the dental tools i get at the IPMS show you might get the saws online they look like hobby world blades


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## tunzafun

Heres what Ive gotten in the past month or so....


----------



## grimreaper69

Got these 2 over the past week.


----------



## tunzafun

grimreaper69 said:


> Got these 2 over the past week.


I need one of them Caddy's. Got a crazy idea for one-an autocross/pro touring car


----------



## grimreaper69

tunzafun said:


> I need one of them Caddy's. Got a crazy idea for one-an autocross/pro touring car


COAST2COAST has first dibs if I hear back from him.


----------



## tunzafun

grimreaper69 said:


> COAST2COAST has first dibs if I hear back from him.


Oh ur willing to get rid of it? Well hell hit me up if u dont hear from Coast. Maybe we can workin somethin out


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm tempted to keep it if I don't hear from him, still undecided.


----------



## Lownslow302

the porsche is 1/20 been wanting one for a while the chevelle is a old promise to a ex.








finally can get to work on the LFA








i did my rounds to all the hobby shops getting my display cars back so i can update them with new ones, the owner of the shop where the camaro was at said he had to order 69 camaros because people wanted to build it


----------



## tunzafun

Got this in the mail today. Mainly bought it for the rolling stock and wheelie bar


----------



## grimreaper69

These came yesterday. The dooley is a "parts" kit, only missing wheels/tires and chassis, which I already have.


----------



## hocknberry

where'd you get the liquid mask?! i havent seen that shit for years!! my hobby town stopped carring itfor ever ago!


----------



## grimreaper69

oops, double post.


----------



## grimreaper69

Went to Meijer to get my daughter a couple things, and got this.............. for $14.99. Don't know if I'll ever build it, but couldn't pass it up for that price.


----------



## sandcast

Grim, where or what is a Meijer store?


----------



## Lownslow302

yes that 4 #11 knives it brings the count up to 8


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's a Meijer store ..........they are something like a Walmart , but on a smaller scale. Found in the midwest.





















sandcast said:


> Grim, where or what is a Meijer store?


----------



## grimreaper69

Trendsetta 68 said:


> here's a Meijer store ..........they are something like a Walmart , but on a smaller scale. Found in the midwest.


:thumbsup: We got 2 of em here in town. They only carry models this time of year. Hell, the 66 was an impulse buy, didn't realize they had em til I was walkin down the aisle and looked to the left. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

This was waitin for me when I got home.


----------



## [email protected]

Lownslow302 said:


> yes that 4 #11 knives it brings the count up to 8



Everytime I go to the hobby shop I but a new #11 knife lol............. At one point I was up to around 12-15 maybe!? 
I have to buy new blades, I always end up loosing one or two a week lol


----------



## Tonioseven

I need to stock up on knives & blades.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Went to Meijer to get my daughter a couple things, and got this.............. for $14.99. Don't know if I'll ever build it, but couldn't pass it up for that price.


jim you wont build that 66...send it my way!! $14.99 is a steal!! keep an eye out for the hard top duece! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> This was waitin for me when I got home.


NICE!! is it 1/24? i have a 1/32 i dont know what to do with?!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> NICE!! is it 1/24? i have a 1/32 i dont know what to do with?!


1/24-1/25 $22 shipped on the bay, even got one of the mechanic figures with it.


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> jim you wont build that 66...send it my way!! $14.99 is a steal!! keep an eye out for the hard top duece! :thumbsup:


They didn't have that one, they just had some of the more common kits. that was the only 66 they had. Not sure if I'm gonna build it or not, never was a fan of the 66, it was just an impulse buy for that price. Might just build it as a beater for my garage dio.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

same here ... we have 3 or 4 in-town ...... and only around Christmas time they have 'em ... I got a '77 Monte for $11 ! I did see the '66 but I passed on it.



grimreaper69 said:


> :thumbsup: We got 2 of em here in town. They only carry models this time of year. Hell, the 66 was an impulse buy, didn't realize they had em til I was walkin down the aisle and looked to the left. LOL


----------



## Bogyoke

*garage tools in 1/32*



hocknberry said:


> NICE!! is it 1/24? i have a 1/32 i dont know what to do with?!


What set do you have in 1/32 (picture)? I might be interested in that for some sci-fi/military builds.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got a new pinstriping brush today ..............


----------



## Trikejustclownin

grimreaper69 said:


> This was waitin for me when I got home.


WERE DID YOU FIND THIS


----------



## grimreaper69

Trikejustclownin said:


> WERE DID YOU FIND THIS


Ebay, $22 shipped.


----------



## hocknberry

Bogyoke said:


> What set do you have in 1/32 (picture)? I might be interested in that for some sci-fi/military builds.


it the "great garages" diorama.....tools and what not with a car lift i think?! from what i hear a japan company bought the molds from the original builder and casted em up in 1/24 and 1/32 as their own, the builder sued the shit out of the company and they had to pay him up and pull their line off shelves....so its rare stuff to have! i may throw a pic at yah later...but i aint coming off it unless some one wants to trade a 1/24?! LOL!......side note for the "weekly come up" thread....i had ENOUGH SCRATCH TO PLAY and came up on a jevries monte LS goody package!


----------



## Lownslow302

Trikejustclownin said:


> WERE DID YOU FIND THIS


its getting reissued again


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got a new pinstriping brush today ..............


Is this for the 1:1s? I want to learn how to stripe my models eventually.


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Lownslow302 said:


> its getting reissued again


WERE BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Yeah, it's a 1:1 Mack brush. 

Here's what you'll need if you want to get started striping ...... this is the one shot system paints, HOK makes some very nice ones as well .



















One Shot is an oil based enamel
HOK is a urethane

*


Tonioseven said:


> Is this for the 1:1s? I want to learn how to stripe my models eventually.


----------



## Lownslow302

Trikejustclownin said:


> WERE BRO


japan


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> it the "great garages" diorama.....tools and what not with a car lift i think?! from what i hear a japan company bought the molds from the original builder and casted em up in 1/24 and 1/32 as their own, the builder sued the shit out of the company and they had to pay him up and pull their line off shelves....so its rare stuff to have! i may throw a pic at yah later...but i aint coming off it unless some one wants to trade a 1/24?! LOL!......side note for the "weekly come up" thread....i had ENOUGH SCRATCH TO PLAY and came up on a jevries monte LS goody
> 
> Lol good for you and do yourself a favor......... Don't get shitty


----------



## hocknberry

[QUOTE
Lol good for you and do yourself a favor......... Don't get shitty [/QUOTE]
:roflmao::| get shitty?!:dunno:im just posting my weekly come up.....sorry for the lack of a picture guys.....but we've all seen J's LS clip right?! TREND....the 1 shot means no mixing right?!


----------



## Lownslow302

yup no mixing i need to get back too it i was doing pretty good then i lost my kafka 0/0


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> yup no mixing i need to get back too it i was doing pretty good then i lost my *kafka 0/0*


??? is that the brush you were using?


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> [QUOTE
> Lol good for you and do yourself a favor......... Don't get shitty


:roflmao::| get shitty?!:dunno:im just posting my weekly come up.....sorry for the lack of a picture guys.....but we've all seen J's LS clip right?! TREND....the 1 shot means no mixing right?![/QUOTE]

What's up........ You don't think I know where you picked your words from? ............. Like I said.......... Do yourself a favor........ And don't get shitty!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> ??? is that the brush you were using?


 #00 my bad for models i have other brushes


----------



## Lownslow302

best shit i ever bought


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> :roflmao::| get shitty?!:dunno:im just posting my weekly come up.....sorry for the lack of a picture guys.....but we've all seen J's LS clip right?! TREND....the 1 shot means no mixing right?!


What's up........ You don't think I know where you picked your words from? ............. Like I said.......... Do yourself a favor........ And don't get shitty![/QUOTE]
oh i know...and in all reality, they were YOUR WORDS bro and you have now openly said sublimanally "fuck you" in 3 different threads now......and i never said shit til the last one.....take it how you will and now take it to PM's jeff! im just fuckin around making light of shit here! you took a stab at me 3 times and i do it once and you get on the rag right away!


----------



## [email protected]

Take it how you will.......... But until them words come outa my mouth............ Don't speak for me....... I'm not as stupid as you may think, and I can see threw the bullshit........... And every reply in every thread were worthy of a reply on the subjects!


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Take it how you will.......... But until them words come outa my mouth............ Don't speak for me....... I'm not as stupid as you may think, and I can see threw the bullshit........... And every reply in every thread were worthy of a reply on the subjects!


ok then you said it your self brother....hit 408's thread where you said...."then fuck em" i never said you were stupid jeff.......and seeing THROUGH the bull shit is what you meant right? and me saying jerals daughters ride would look good dropped with the black whells was "worthy of "dude shut up"? quit with the fucking drama now and take it to PM's!


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Yeah, it's a 1:1 Mack brush.
> 
> Here's what you'll need if you want to get started striping ...... this is the one shot system paints, HOK makes some very nice ones as well .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Shot is an oil based enamel
> HOK is a urethane
> 
> *


Cool! I hope to make some progress on learnin' how to do it. D.A. Garcia gave me a few pointers and I bought some fingernail striping brushes but I haven't checked the paints out yet. I'll get around to it. Thanks for these pictures! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


> Cool! I hope to make some progress on learnin' how to do it. D.A. Garcia gave me a few pointers and I bought some fingernail striping brushes but I haven't checked the paints out yet. I'll get around to it. Thanks for these pictures! :thumbsup: :h5:


http://www.coastairbrushtv.com/Pinstriping-Basics-Demo-w-Mr-G-from-Japan_p_61.html


----------



## Tonioseven

sneekyg909 said:


> http://www.coastairbrushtv.com/Pinstriping-Basics-Demo-w-Mr-G-from-Japan_p_61.html



*Right on bro!! Thanks!!* :h5:


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> ok then you said it your self brother....hit 408's thread where you said...."then fuck em" i never said you were stupid jeff.......and seeing THROUGH the bull shit is what you meant right? and me saying jerals daughters ride would look good dropped with the black whells was "worthy of "dude shut up"? quit with the fucking drama now and take it to PM's!


Who the Fuck ? I refuse to take shit to a pm, and as for drama? Shut your pie hole and act right and I won't have a need to speak my mind............ If you don't like what I have to say............. Well you know what you have to do!


----------



## Bogyoke

*1/32 "great garages" diorama.....tools*



hocknberry said:


> it the "great garages" diorama.....tools and what not with a car lift i think?! from what i hear a japan company bought the molds from the original builder and casted em up in 1/24 and 1/32 as their own, the builder sued the shit out of the company and they had to pay him up and pull their line off shelves....so its rare stuff to have! i may throw a pic at yah later...but i aint coming off it unless some one wants to trade a 1/24?! LOL!......side note for the "weekly come up" thread....i had ENOUGH SCRATCH TO PLAY and came up on a jevries monte LS goody package!


Cool cool.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Cool! I hope to make some progress on learnin' how to do it. D.A. Garcia gave me a few pointers and I bought some fingernail striping brushes but I haven't checked the paints out yet. I'll get around to it. Thanks for these pictures! :thumbsup: :h5:


you're gonna have fun when you start...... you'll be striping everything! tonight I'ma stripe my wifes ass when she goes to sleep !


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> you're gonna have fun when you start...... you'll be striping everything! _*tonight I'ma stripe my wifes ass when she goes to sleep *_!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::fool2:


----------



## sneekyg909

Trendsetta 68 said:


> you're gonna have fun when you start...... you'll be striping everything! tonight *I'ma stripe my wifes ass* *when she goes to sleep ! *


:naughty:


----------



## grimreaper69

Waitin for me when I got home.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

i want some but im not flippin 25 for wheels


----------



## Tonioseven

$18 shipped. I used their Black Friday coupon code. I wish I could mold the tires; that's what I need moreso than rims. I still got the set you sent me :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

i got a master of that tire for 17 inch rims


----------



## Tonioseven

I need to get in gear and learn how to cast; I got the deep dish Work Meister S1s that need to me made. I keep thinkin' Aoshima will release them separately but I doubt it. I figure if I play around with the shit, I could end up with some cool wheels. I got ideas just not enough time & money right now. Hopefully in '12 I can get it together.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Tonio its not all that hard, but does get pricy and why I've literally quit diong it except for the few that pm me for stuff on here still. 40 + molds and all just sitting.


----------



## Tonioseven

Considering what I've spent since I got into the hobby, I think it would be worth my while. That way, I'll have exactly what I want HOW I want it.


----------



## jevries

Superclean wheels. Model scientists is doing good!



Tonioseven;148
70530 said:


>


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I need to get in gear and learn how to cast; I got the deep dish *Work Meister S1s* that need to me made. I keep thinkin' Aoshima will release them separately but I doubt it. I figure if I play around with the shit, I could end up with some cool wheels. I got ideas just not enough time & money right now. Hopefully in '12 I can get it together.


heads up i got that mold found it digging i doubt it will hold a cast its one of the oomoo ones


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Those look cleeeeean !



Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


nice! i wanna scoop up some adex dumps from model scientists!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

havent posted in here for a min.. here is last 2 weeks...gotta bunch more on the way still..


----------



## OFDatTX

Damm Jeral looks like u got a early christmas gift.


----------



## COAST2COAST

OFDatTX said:


> Damm Jeral looks like u got a early christmas gift.


x-2, trade for the dodge dually ?:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

Tonioseven said:


>


nice! im waiting on mine to come in, I used the black friday sale too..... ordered 2 sets of each of the wheels, and a couple k20s


----------



## 87regal305

A ONE TIME THING I HAVE 2 KITS "FOR SALE" NEW IN BOX.... MPC 1973 CAPRICE, MPC 1971 IMPALA. PM ME FOR NUMBER!


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Hey 716 how much u want for the 64 truck


----------



## mademan

87regal305 said:


> A ONE TIME THING I HAVE 2 KITS "FOR SALE" NEW IN BOX.... MPC 1973 CAPRICE, MPC 1971 IMPALA. PM ME FOR NUMBER!


Pm me a Price and pics


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Hey 716 how much u want for the 64 truck


THIS IS WEEKLY FINDS AN COME UPS.:biggrin:. NOT HERES WHAT I HAVE FOR SALE..:buttkick:. I BUOGHT THESE FOR A REASON....LOL...
I DO HAVE THREE I CAN LET ONE GO.. PM SENT!:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> :biggrin:


sold mine for 200 monday


----------



## grimreaper69

Lownslow302 said:


> sold mine for 200 monday


DAMN :wow: Just might have to sell this one then.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I'll trade you something B4 you sell it FOO!


----------



## mademan

grimreaper69 said:


> :biggrin:


nice, i just scored one for 30 shipped on e-gay


----------



## grimreaper69

mademan said:


> nice, i just scored one for 30 shipped on e-gay


$26 and some change shipped from the same place.


----------



## mademan

grimreaper69 said:


> $26 and some change shipped from the same place.


nice! great deal. ive wanted one for a minute..... ordered a bunch of import stuff and he had it, couldnt turn it down!..... stanced hellaflush astro? sure, lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Same here, been wantin one for over a year. When it popped up at $19.99 I had to bid, didn't actually expect to be the only bidder.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> sold mine for 200 monday


that kit is hard to find!! but...no way you got $200 unless the most ultimate dumb shit found your kit?!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> that kit is hard to find!! but...no way you got $200 unless the most ultimate dumb shit found your kit?!


That's what I was thinkin. There's still a few on Ebay for around $40-$50 shipped. There are dumbasses out there though.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> that kit is hard to find!! but...no way you got $200 unless the most ultimate dumb shit found your kit?!


reason i sold it for 200$ its hard to find and dude didnt wanna look for it. same dude was paying 70$ for caddies not too long ago


----------



## grimreaper69

Like I said, there's idiots out there. If he wants to pay $70 for a Caddy send him my way. lol


----------



## mademan

^x2 i have ALLOT lmao


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell, I'll sell him mine for $60!


----------



## hocknberry

LOL id do it for $45!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

picked all these up today almost all of them are sold.lots of og kits mostly all screw bottoms.





























here the stuff i kept for myself from the lot i picked up today...some rat rods...old uinibody ford...67,68,69 an 70 trucks an a blazer


----------



## hocknberry

are the fleet sides the long beds still?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> are the fleet sides the long beds still?!


i dont think they ever made a short bed... BUT I DID!!!!.....LOL.....:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i dont think they ever made a short bed... BUT I DID!!!!.....LOL.....:thumbsup:


yah your right...and yes you did!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

picked all these up today almost all of them are sold.lots of og kits mostly all screw bottoms.





























here the stuff i kept for myself from the lot i picked up today...some rat rods...old uinibody ford...67,68,69 an 70 trucks an a blazer











2 of these trucks has the bad ass custom grill ive been looking or forever....full phantom..sweet!! needs casted..lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice find!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sweet finds !


----------



## sandcast

716, You have an original 64 Impala with working head/tail lights. They are kinda cool. Makes an interesting build.


----------



## hocknberry

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> picked all these up today almost all of them are sold.lots of og kits mostly all screw bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the stuff i kept for myself from the lot i picked up today...some rat rods...old uinibody ford...67,68,69 an 70 trucks an a blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of these trucks has the bad ass custom grill ive been looking or forever...._*full phantom*_..sweet!! needs casted..lol


i never knew a full phantom was out there?! AWSOME!!! i hate the 2 stupid little lights in the grill!


----------



## MKD904

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> picked all these up today almost all of them are sold.lots of og kits mostly all screw bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the stuff i kept for myself from the lot i picked up today...some rat rods...old uinibody ford...67,68,69 an 70 trucks an a blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of these trucks has the bad ass custom grill ive been looking or forever....full phantom..sweet!! needs casted..lol


You want to sell the old blazer?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MKD904 said:


> You want to sell the old blazer?


na... i kept them ones for a reason.. i might build them before i die.....lol...:roflmao:


----------



## Bogyoke

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> . . .
> 
> here the stuff i kept for myself from the lot i picked up today...some rat rods...old uinibody ford...67,68,69 an 70 trucks an a blazer


the four trucks to the right of the Ford roadsters all need to be under my tree by the 25th :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

'69 Cadillac Coupe de Ville; it comes as a complete kit. It also comes with a convertible boot in case some top choppage is in order.


----------



## mademan

tonio.... please do tell where it came from, I have a couple OG promo 69s but id rather not cut them up, lol

also heres what I got today in the mail








yes i bought import kits!! i still have 5 miatas comming (4 revell 1 tamiya) a 2007 subaru sti 5door, a 180sx and a bunch of other stuff including model scientist parts/wheels


----------



## mcloven

i have a tamya miata id trade if u need another one


----------



## grimreaper69

It's been an AWESOME couple of weeks with all the stuff I been gettin at GREAT prices.


----------



## ejm2002

Got home and these was on my front door.


----------



## Lownslow302

ejm2002 said:


> Got home and these was on my front door.


skill2 :loco: that used to be a snaptite


----------



## El Tudy

Lownslow302 said:


> skill2 :loco: that used to be a snaptite


 It still is a snap-tight i got one a week ago


----------



## Lownslow302

El Tudy said:


> It still is a snap-tight i got one a week ago


word saw the same shit when i looked at the hardtop diablo


----------



## sandcast

I thought that was Billy Carter's Plain's Georgia tow truck down by Revell.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:inout:


----------



## GreenBandit

Looking for that civic hatchback kit! if anyone has one fore sale PLEASE PM me!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:inout:


----------



## Bogyoke

ejm2002 said:


> Got home and these was on my front door.


Can you show some sprue shots of this kit? I saw it on the shelf last week and was thinking about getting it, thanks


----------



## Lownslow302

Bogyoke said:


> Can you show some sprue shots of this kit? I saw it on the shelf last week and was thinking about getting it, thanks


its got a molded in engine and window visor aside from it being a snap tite its not a bad kitthe back end can be used on other trucks with some mods. someone is working on making a newer style a stinger style boom as a resin option


----------



## ejm2002

Bogyoke said:


> Can you show some sprue shots of this kit? I saw it on the shelf last week and was thinking about getting it, thanks


http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb443/ejm2002/IMG_7220.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb443/ejm2002/IMG_7222.jpg


----------



## ejm2002




----------



## 19stratus97

Shit, I remember when kits cost $10 straight across the board. Went to Micheals and they had 57 Belairs for close to $30 after taxes. I am just getting back into building kits. Where does everyone else get their shit?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

are you from santa ana, in cali?


----------



## Lownslow302

19stratus97 said:


> Shit, I remember when kits cost $10 straight across the board. Went to Micheals and they had 57 Belairs for close to $30 after taxes. I am just getting back into building kits. Where does everyone else get their shit?


thats why built a massive stash of shit and kept it


----------



## grimreaper69

19stratus97 said:


> Shit, I remember when kits cost $10 straight across the board. Went to Micheals and they had 57 Belairs for close to $30 after taxes. I am just getting back into building kits. Where does everyone else get their shit?


Ebay.......... or keep an eye out for the weekly 40%-50% coupons from Michaels.


----------



## 19stratus97

Yeah im from Santa Ana, in Cali. Yeah I used a coupon but damn kits were not that expensive. I sold a collection of brand new ones a few years I ago. I regret it now.


----------



## sandcast

What's the deal on the shape of the front roof of that Revell 77 chevy wrecker?


----------



## Lownslow302

sandcast said:


> What's the deal on the shape of the front roof of that Revell 77 chevy wrecker?


kit is pretty old came out around the late 80s


----------



## grimreaper69

sandcast said:


> What's the deal on the shape of the front roof of that Revell 77 chevy wrecker?


Molded in visor.


----------



## Laidframe

19stratus97 said:


> Yeah im from Santa Ana, in Cali. Yeah I used a coupon but damn kits were not that expensive. I sold a collection of brand new ones a few years I ago. I regret it now.


Hit me up on pm bro, I got some stuff in your price range.


----------



## Bogyoke

ejm2002 said:


>


Thanks! It retails for about $24. in the LHS. I like the diamond plate detailed bed for the rear end


----------



## MAZDAT

I came up on this Mango Corolla from Tonio. I love this Mango!!! Nice job Tonio!!!:thumbsup: Thanx again!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Anythime bro!!


----------



## Lownslow302

you sold that TE that quick


----------



## ejm2002

Bogyoke said:


> Thanks! It retails for about $24. in the LHS. I like the diamond plate detailed bed for the rear end


Check ebay first. i got mine for 19.99 with free shipping .


----------



## mademan




----------



## sandcast

WTF, where did all the Miatas come from?


----------



## grimreaper69

Picked this up at Kmart for $14.99.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Picked this up at Kmart for $14.99.



That kit has the best wide whites in any kit available today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

Won't be usin em. LOL


----------



## sandcast

The KMart here hasnt got nada


----------



## mademan

ebay purchases from last week








slixx Grumpy Jenkins decals








and from MKD904 in the secret santa exchange


----------



## Bogyoke

ejm2002 said:


> Check ebay first. i got mine for 19.99 with free shipping .


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Won't be usin em. LOL



What trades you lookin' for?!


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> What trades you lookin' for?!


:dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lemme know! I'd like to get a hold of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

i use this to thin testors, dries under a week.


----------



## sandcast

*Cheap 1968 Impala vert*

I got this from Star resin a couple of days ago; $53. The body, Interior,boot, seats and hood are very acceptable. Windshield is actually straight!. Chrome okay but get clear red tail lights from Modelhaus. Chassis is a horseshit copy of old promo.

It's cheaper than a crap built or unbuilt MPC on Ebay. You never find verts much anyway.

I was going to have resin copies of my promo made but this one is good enough, so I'm not anymore.


----------



## Tonioseven

sandcast said:


> I got this from Star resin a couple of days ago; $53. The body, Interior,boot, seats and hood are very acceptable. Windshield is actually straight!. Chrome okay but get clear red tail lights from Modelhaus. Chassis is a horseshit copy of old promo.
> 
> It's cheaper than a crap built or unbuilt MPC on Ebay. You never find verts much anyway.
> 
> I was going to have resin copies of my promo made but this one is good enough, so I'm not anymore.


Nice; are you gonna use the '67 Impala as a donor chassis?


----------



## corky

mademan said:


>


i want these mesh wheels where did u find em


----------



## sandcast

Tonio, three ways to go;

Use a amt 70 impala for frame and engine

Or shave the interior floor off and put on a ertl amt 67 imp as you say. You have to carve out the console if you do and glue it to the ertl floor. Also need to cut engine bay.

I think you can modify the mpc 76 caprice frame engine. have to get rid of the catalytic converter

Anyway is pretty simple


----------



## Lownslow302

been wanting one for a while








gonna do some 80s shit with these


----------



## GreenBandit

Nice rims!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> Tonio, three ways to go;
> 
> Use a amt 70 impala for frame and engine
> 
> Or shave the interior floor off and put on a ertl amt 67 imp as you say. You have to carve out the console if you do and glue it to the ertl floor. Also need to cut engine bay.
> 
> I think you can modify the mpc 76 caprice frame engine. have to get rid of the catalytic converter
> 
> Anyway is pretty simple



Or maybe you can sell it to me, I'll fix it


----------



## mademan

i was away at work last week.... so I got a HUGE haul in the mail!!!

























and just picked these up at the hobby shop


----------



## GreenBandit

damn you must be rich! them model scientist p[arts aint cheap!!! Id love to build one of them stanced cars with their rims


----------



## mademan

i bought it all on their 50% off the whole store deal for Black Friday


----------



## GreenBandit

oh vrey nice!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Now Thats a come up !!!!!!!!!!! 



mademan said:


> i was away at work last week.... so I got a HUGE haul in the mail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just picked these up at the hobby shop


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Where you get that silver 77-79 caddy ! I know that build from somewhere!


----------



## mademan

Got it from jeral


----------



## hocknberry

mademan said:


> Got it from _jeral_


he's at it again!! LOL....you get any adex dumps from model scientists!?


----------



## mademan

nope i have a bunch of the DoUgH billet adex still


----------



## hocknberry

mademan said:


> nope i have a bunch of the DoUgH billet adex still


REALLY?! dough was before my time here on LIL but HEARSE hooked it up with a couple! whatcha need for the dough candel sticks?!


----------



## sinicle

I pick this shit up tonight. Finally found some chain thats the right gauge for steering wheels (you'd be surprised how hard it is to find small enough chain!), plus I found some metal mesh ribbon that I think will make great air cleaner filters, grill/inserts, ect! I think the first place I put some is gonna be on the swamp cooler intake on "Green Harvest".


----------



## rollindeep408

sinicle said:


> I pick this shit up tonight. Finally found some chain thats the right gauge for steering wheels (you'd be surprised how hard it is to find small enough chain!), plus I found some metal mesh ribbon that I think will make great air cleaner filters, grill/inserts, ect! I think the first place I put some is gonna be on the swamp cooler intake on "Green Harvest".


Yup finding that small chain is a mission I went threw the same thing cause I also used it on my 50 pick up for the tail gate chains hard to find stuff nice score sin


----------



## DTAT2

What do the adex dumps look like from dough ive seen the M.S sets ...Kleen!... but ive never heard of DOUGH u got pics ??:naughty:


----------



## mademan

heres some of DoUgH`s stuff, steering wheel rings, pumps, dumps and adex


----------



## OFDatTX

mademan said:


> heres some of DoUgH`s stuff, steering wheel rings, pumps, dumps and adex


where can u purchase them dupms and pumps at?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got these coming real soon ! ................










They will be my new 2012 "Model Car Show" shoes .................


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got these coming real soon ! ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be my new 2012 "Model Car Show" shoes .................



:thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2

OFDatTX said:


> where can u purchase them dupms and pumps at?


Thats what im Screemin.... theese are... NICE


----------



## grimreaper69

My haul for the last couple days.


----------



## rollindeep408

Good luck with dough I dropped him money years ago along with smiley for some rim rings and he burned us never to be seen here again Wich was wierd cause he was doing good at first


----------



## hocknberry

the wife wanted to go to micheals today for scrap book shit...........so i wandered around and found some goodies for me








hotwheels has a boat tail out! has a full phantom grill in it


----------



## Lownslow302

that boattail isnt new its been out before


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Lownslow302 said:


> that boattail isnt new its been out before


:facepalm::inout:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sOMEBODYS ABOUT TO HAVE FUN ! :THUMBSUP: GOOD FINDS HOMIE ! 



hocknberry said:


> the wife wanted to go to micheals today for scrap book shit...........so i wandered around and found some goodies for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotwheels has a boat tail out! has a full phantom grill in it


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> that boattail isnt new its been out before


didnt say it was NEW....just that it was out..... hater! :buttkick: i know revell had the lowrider one out...what was the one from hotwheels before this one?! PICS!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> didnt say it was NEW....just that it was out..... hater! :buttkick: i know revell had the lowrider one out...what was the one from hotwheels before this one?! PICS!!!


have to find it it was blue and it has the spiders as opposed to the hot wheels wire wheels


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> have to find it it was blue and it has the spiders as opposed to the hot wheels wire wheels


hmm.....im not sure i seen that one, ill check the bay for it i guess?!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

MY COME UP TODAY. $5


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got these coming real soon ! ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be my new 2012 "Model Car Show" shoes .................



:facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302

sold some blueprints and decided i needed some more toys


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got these coming real soon ! ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be my new 2012 "Model Car Show" shoes .................


Pretty nice!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Picked up these from the hobby shop last night.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lil Brandon said:


> Picked up these from the hobby shop last night.


OPen it up and share the pics of whats in the box ! I bet its just a remake of the A-Team kit from the 80's and not the OG kits from the 70's !


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


> OPen it up and share the pics of whats in the box ! I bet its just a remake of the A-Team kit from the 80's and not the OG kits from the 70's !


its the A team kit but with a lot of different parts, im getting it just for the decals

pics from MCM


----------



## mademan

I just grabbed up 2 of the Revell FULL detail 2010 Camaro SS kits on ebay, and yelled and made a scene at Future Shop and got a new laptop, lol . So I can post again, lol


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> I just grabbed up 2 of the Revell FULL detail 2010 Camaro SS kits on ebay, and yelled and made a scene at Future Shop and got a new laptop, lol . So I can post again, lol


i saw the box art kits at the hobby show its gonna be a seller thats for sure im hoping someone drops a resin B/M and Berger hoods those would look sick on a new camaro


----------



## mademan

ive got a vette zr1 hood ready to mate with this one , to build the new baldwin motion camaro. I have a case on order from the local hobby shop, but he is usually a month behind on getting new stuff.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lownslow302 said:


> its the A team kit but with a lot of different parts, im getting it just for the decals
> 
> pics from MCM


WOW! They repopped the 77 VANTASY kit minus the side bubble windows WAY COOL ! Yea i seen the decals just not the kit !


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


> WOW! They repopped the 77 VANTASY kit minus the side bubble windows WAY COOL ! Yea i seen the decals just not the kit !


 i kinda wanted the bubble windows but im gonna just do a conversion van style custom


----------



## sandcast

That van has been every kit including Open Road camper and police. I am guessing that the A-Team had GMC grill but this one shows Chevy.


----------



## Tonioseven

My Vantasy's gonna look like this...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> My Vantasy's gonna look like this...


So you got the Dirty Donny van too,huh? Modelroundup just shipped me one by mistake but I keept it,just too kool!!I'm a big fan of his art,I got a van's T-shirt and Electric Frankinstein concert flyers with his work,love the deep dish cregars and the decals in this kit are tight!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Yes, I remember blowing up a few of them when I was a kid; it's amazing how many firecrackers you can stuff into one of 'em! :rofl: I wish knew then what I know now about models :facepalm:*


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *Yes, I remember blowing up a few of them when I was a kid; it's amazing how many firecrackers you can stuff into one of 'em! :rofl: I wish knew then what I know now about models :facepalm:*


am i the only one whos never done that we used to throw them off an overpass with garbage bag parachutes then shoot at them while they float down.


we also used to put rocket engines on them and launch them into walls.


----------



## Lownslow302

went to storage and pulled some kits the Aeroback is gonna get a Jevries LS kit.
combining the Tbird and the Lincoln building the 55 box stock with some traditional 55 chevy colors.


----------



## grimreaper69

Model haul for the week......










And NON model haul......



























Got new fog lights on the way too.


----------



## Lownslow302

got a van and some tamiya putty


----------



## Guest

Lownslow302 said:


> got a van and some tamiya putty


Is this the vantasy van with the dirty donny decals? wanting to get a few of those.............


----------



## Lownslow302

modelsinc1967 said:


> Is this the vantasy van with the dirty donny decals? wanting to get a few of those.............


yeah i mostly bought it for the decals and box art


----------



## Guest

Lownslow302 said:


> yeah i mostly bought it for the decals and box art


Thats exactly what im gonna buy it for mostly the decals, i wish they would sell decal packs like they do parts packs, when you just want the decals but not the kit.


----------



## Lil Brandon

A guy had a add on craiglist for some models. Me and tbone go this guys house an he had over 1700 kits! All were old but he was a little pricey so I only graves 2 for now.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Got this from my father in law today, He built this one 20+ years ago. Not sure if i want to replace missing chrome and clean it up or tear down and redo it my way.


----------



## Lownslow302

copped it for 10 bucks


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> copped it for 10 bucks


food dehydrator?!


----------



## Lownslow302

yep


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The best thing to have in any model shop. ^^^^^


----------



## Tonioseven

I need to get one; great price!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> yep


so you just put the wet body in and turn on then? i've heard of it being used before, but never really looked into it?! heard its good for enamels that take FOREVER to dry?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> so you just put the wet body in and turn on then? i've heard of it being used before, but never really looked into it?! heard its good for enamels that take FOREVER to dry?!


pretty much what ive been told


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> pretty much what ive been told


whats an average run time for enamel? there is some good lookin enamel out there, but it takes so long to dry , and mine always caught dust and dirt and shit by the time it dried!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hocknberry said:


> whats an average run time for enamel? there is some good lookin enamel out there, but it takes so long to dry , and mine always caught dust and dirt and shit by the time it dried!


X2 I have one but I don't trust it for car bodies,(heard a few horror stories)mainly put chrome paint which normally takes two seconds of 
fucking eternity to dry!I put my bodies inside the 
house and inside a display case before bugs start 
crawling and getting fossilized in the paint!lol


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> whats an average run time for enamel? there is some good lookin enamel out there, but it takes so long to dry , and mine always caught dust and dirt and shit by the time it dried!


entire day this would keep dust out as heat rises


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 I have one but I don't trust it for car bodies,(heard a few horror stories)mainly put chrome paint which normally takes two seconds of
> fucking eternity to dry!I put my bodies inside the
> house and inside a display case before bugs start
> crawling and getting fossilized in the paint!lol


i wouldnt trust a resin body in it ive heard it does fuck them up. im gonna set it up it has to be around 100 inside the unit


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I've used mine all of last year as I have shitty humidity here and getting folk art clear to dry takes a month just sitting.. in the dehydrator I can get it to dry in 45 minutes to touch. Enamels dry around an hour to touch..longer for handling purposes. There not much I haven't done with mine. 
Just recently did some parts for my dads 57 fairlane 1:1, my brother is reworking the 3 deuces and building parts from aluminum, and needed them to handle fuel on the paint. What I did was sanded the parts with 320, primed it and put it in the dehydrator for 10 mins, pulled em out wet sanded em and put on engine paint on it and back in dehydrator for 20 mins.. seals it tighter than just normal spraying it on.
Also a side note, if ya spray folk art clear on a car, and it messes up along the way..forget dipping it...I been waiting on 1 for a month now..it baked that Shit on hard.


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> I've used mine all of last year as I have shitty humidity here and getting folk art clear to dry takes a month just sitting.. in the dehydrator I can get it to dry in 45 minutes to touch. Enamels dry around an hour to touch..longer for handling purposes. There not much I haven't done with mine.
> Just recently did some parts for my dads 57 fairlane 1:1, my brother is reworking the 3 deuces and building parts from aluminum, and needed them to handle fuel on the paint. What I did was sanded the parts with 320, primed it and put it in the dehydrator for 10 mins, pulled em out wet sanded em and put on engine paint on it and back in dehydrator for 20 mins.. seals it tighter than just normal spraying it on.
> Also a side note, if ya spray folk art clear on a car, and it messes up along the way..forget dipping it...I been waiting on 1 for a month now..it baked that Shit on hard.


how many bodies i build 3 cars at a time looking to boost the number by one. you try alcohol? or that new shit everyone on MCM is talking about. 
im getting some scrap bodies soon so i can run the 4 car test


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a package from Scaledreams today.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Really haven't put more than 1 car in at a time...plus other parts that's part of the same car... How ya aiming on 4.. can barely fit two in mine with painter helpers.


----------



## chevyman1962

i picked this up at Long Beach car swap meet today


----------



## Woods

I got this OG screw bottom 63 rag today in the mail, $16 shipped!!!!


----------



## Woods

LRB!!! :thumbsup:



chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 436111
> i picked this up at Long Beach car swap meet today


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## sandcast

Woods, that's a real decent original 63 imp. Usually a messy gluebomb


----------



## torresl

I picked up a 39 chevy delivery and a 70 impala custom brand new at my local swapmeet for only $10 nice come up.


----------



## chevyman1962

Woods said:


> I got this OG screw bottom 63 rag today in the mail, $16 shipped!!!!
> View attachment 438546


nice and for a good price also :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods

thanks sandcast/chevyman, yeah I was real happy to get it, its brush painted but stripable and the windshild has heavy glue down by the fire wall but thats eaxy place to fix, But the top is lose!!!!!!!! worse part of this kit is I had to wait 25 days for it to show up I really thought the seller was mad it went so cheap, kept give'n me the "its in the mail" line and finly it showed up, I was stress'n for the last week LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone know if this the OG kit motor or did it come from some where else?


----------



## sandcast

W, you may get lucky using an exacto knife on the bottom of the windshield. I may have some '63 cowl pieces if it goes south.


----------



## chevyman1962

sandcast said:


> W, you may get lucky using an exacto knife on the bottom of the windshield. I may have some '63 cowl pieces if it goes south.


 what seems to work for me to take models apart that have been glued. i put the model in the freezer for a couple days. and they come apart easy


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just got these only _*3 days*_ after I ordered them ......... 4oz ready to spray Kandy paint. I'ma do a spoon test to see if they are compatible with my clear that I use. They are priced @ 9.95 a each. For the price v.s. the volume, they are the best compared to others that sell automotive Kandy paint's.











here's their website addy ......... 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksukb.aspx


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


>


:h5: interested in comin off that dodge dually?!


----------



## hocknberry

here's some recent come ups of mine......ebay is actually good sometimes! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> :h5: interested in comin off that dodge dually?!


:no: Bought it to chop up.


----------



## chevyman1962

hocknberry said:


> here's some recent come ups of mine......ebay is actually good sometimes! LOL


 nice come up


----------



## Lownslow302

toy show comeup


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's one that I came up on, 63 Oldsmobile Starfire...


----------



## grimreaper69

Went to Ypsilanti to the Model Cave. Came home with these.










Also dropped another $80 at Scaledreams.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got my second package from Scaledreams today.










And the collection keeps on growing.


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Here's one that I came up on, 63 Oldsmobile Starfire...



:thumbsup: It's in good hands now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's where all the 454's are Lmao.


----------



## sandcast

#4 454ss in on my shelf. same condition.....unbuilt......probably never will be.......but who knows


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> That's where all the 454's are Lmao.


Workin on gettin a few more too. LOL As well as a couple more stepsides and LWB c1500's.


Hell, when I was organizing I found another sealed stepside I forgot I had. LOL


----------



## Lownslow302

got some model scientist wheels kinda bummed about it


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup: It's in good hands now.



Thanx Tonio!!! I may do it 60's style


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> got some model scientist wheels kinda bummed about it


 I thought they were gonna be 3-piece wheels.


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Tonio!!! I may do it 60's style


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I thought they were gonna be 3-piece wheels.


no i wish they were i guess im gonna have to mold up my Meisters with a proper lip


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I thought they were gonna be 3-piece wheels.


no i wish they were i guess im gonna have to mold up my Meisters with a proper lip


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


>




This Olds is nice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


>


Dude that's kool lookin man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


>


I like this style,looks tight


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## bigdogg323

IS THIS WHAT U USE TOO MAKE RUBBER TIRES FRANK?


----------



## Lownslow302

bigdogg323 said:


> IS THIS WHAT U USE TOO MAKE RUBBER TIRES FRANK?


yea not happy with its performance so im gonna have to issue a refund to the sponsor


----------



## bigdogg323

Lownslow302 said:


> yea not happy with its performance so im gonna have to issue a refund to the sponsor


how did they come out???


----------



## Lownslow302

bigdogg323 said:


> how did they come out???


too soft almost gummy


----------



## Lowridingmike

I guess I'll tell of my e-bay adventures recently.. I've lost out on in th elast day or so...

LowriderMagazine Revell 59 Ht for $15.80 (I slept and got beat.)








a revell lowrider 59vert, 60ht, and 65 ht which I have ZERO of EITHER of these years in plastic. None! i HAVE 4+ OF 61-64 EACH YR BUT ZERO 59,60, OR 65, BID TO WIN ALL THREE FOR 29.04 shipped and lost by 50 cent again, sleeping.








AMT 58 went for $23.50 shipped (I bid but after bout $18 I don't want it.)









However I just won all gold pegusus rims and tires for 9.99 shipped,









a 2 motor super hopper chassis HH for 17.49 shipped, 








and am bidding on a AMT 63 ht for 14.88 shipped. bidding on a 65 rivi 11.25 shipped, 17.99 for the lowrider revell 65 I just missed out on :angry: (could've had it a two others I wanted at 9.68 a piece!), 94 snap tit police caprice for 11.29 shipped,








15.84 shipped for 60 ht revell lowrider I wanted else where. 

That's all the bids I'm winning.. theres two or three 3 car lots I can't reveal the location of that I got 5.00 bids on I hope I win. If I do at a reasonable price I won't be so mad bout losing out on the first three..

Also got this for 9.99 shipped for my lil brah. he LOVES these things.. lol


----------



## sandcast

*Lowridingmike* , ebay is a lottery. Sometimes things go really cheap and nobody bids and other times an item goes for a fortune. It's a game. November to January is the best time to buy. People have other things to think about.

I've gotten AMT 58 Impalas pretty cheap, $8 new. It's the shipping that kills you. If I can't beat the $20-25 including shipping at the local shop, I pass on it.​


----------



## Lowridingmike

sandcast said:


> *Lowridingmike* , ebay is a lottery. Sometimes things go really cheap and nobody bids and other times an item goes for a fortune. It's a game. November to January is the best time to buy. People have other things to think about.
> 
> I've gotten AMT 58 Impalas pretty cheap, $8 new. It's the shipping that kills you. If I can't beat the $20-25 including shipping at the local shop, I pass on it.​


qft. I've seen cars go high, same cars go for lower, lots where you can get 2 or 3 cars at one price are frickin love, like 3 or 4 yr impalas starting at $10 auction ending at $30 and stuff. I've been really thinking hard bout selling off a few builds and alot of my nib cars and maybe a even a project or two to make room for new stuff and all my 1:1 car parts that are starting to pile up. I only have a single bedroom apt that my daughter and I live in w/ 50+ models, 2 lolo bikes, all her swings playpens, toys, bouncys, etc., and parts from 3 cars builds nice and neatly tucked away. Starting to become a hard task, I either need room or to move. I LOVE my apt for one bedroom supposedly, its bigger than alot of twos Plus they let me store my cars, work on my projects, nobody messes with anything, nice setup, so I don't wanna move anytime soon. At least til my kid's a lil older and needs her own.


----------



## RicardoTorres509

Anyone selling a 62hardtop?


----------



## sandcast

Everybody is selling a 62. Chevy, Pontiac, caddie? Everything from cheap to way too expensive. Be specific.


----------



## lowdown63

Scored these 4 brand new kits and a TON of mags for $40 off Kijiji last night. The guy even delivered them!!


----------



## mademan

this weeks come ups


----------



## Lownslow302

finally copped a daytona


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a lil somethin in the mail today.


----------



## chevyman1962

picked this up today at an estate sale


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## MAZDAT

Came up on another StarFire


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Came up on another StarFire





























I LOVE those cars!! I think the box art is cool as hell for them...


----------



## LUXMAN

I couldnt pass it up . . .


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell, put some work in on it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> I LOVE those cars!! I think the box art is cool as hell for them...



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdown63

Tonioseven said:


> I LOVE those cars!! I think the box art is cool as hell for them...


shit i missed the end of that auction!! glad its going to a good home


----------



## MAZDAT

lowdown63 said:


> shit i missed the end of that auction!! glad its going to a good home


Thanx Lowdown!! Here's an idea for one of them....Not the same year I think. This one is a 64 I believe


----------



## Tonioseven

That's where I got the inspiration for mine...


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> That's where I got the inspiration for mine...




Coming out real nice Tonio!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!! I need to practice some more with my airbrush before I continue with it though.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lownslow302 said:


> finally copped a daytona


Got to drive a couple of these in real life one of em supped up and with that turbo built up these things are pretty FAST! Carroll SHelby's ugly stepchild, but one of the greats nonetheless. These and turbo Merkurs are SUPER underated.


----------



## Lowridingmike

I smoked the motor to the back of set it off 62 (solder broke and wires crossed inside the box leaving it on, by time I smelled it, it was too late and hot at a hornet. So ordered a johnson from jeff ($6 wtf? lol), got some blem gold MC's and fat whites WHile I was at it.. Never get anyhting from him w/o getting a set of rims too...

















I lost alot of Impalas as usual but also came up on alot of Impalas, alot of em I sold before even getting pics of (some zenith type $hit.lol, people buying cars no pics!:loco a couple to my homies still got a few impalas.. Also Got a '60 Custom FLeetside Truck to pull the '76 caprice trailor. Had this trailor forever never had a truck! In 25 yrs of modeling I've built one truck. An SS elco on 22's so I needed a REAL truck. lol
Couple ebay lots.. I kept the 59 vert, the rest is either for sale or already sold! lol

























Have the extra HH dancer chassis from when I bought "Lemonade 63" from Lonnie, the juice been off for bout 2 yrs, I dunno where the motors and wires went but I still got the switches and chassis so I seen this on the bay, couldn't pass a deal this good up ($15 for the HH pro dancer kit using interior and existing chassis) and when I get the chance, I'll either be buildign another dancer w/ interior or I'll be selling!











That's bout all as far as models go.. I'm selling most projects that I don't want and all these new impalas making room and putting back even more cash for the 1:1's. SUmmers coming, my coupes in the shop, bills don't stop, living room looks like cardboard club house all the boxes stacked.. By time both my 1:1's and most my models are done (mid-late summer) think I'mma be burnt out for a while except building my kid's bike. Prolly put erthang up, get a 2nd job and start getting into a bigger place on the east side for my daughter, that'll take all winter, by next summer I should be bored again.. lol


----------



## sandcast

63 Olds are kinda cool. The Johan is a Starfire with a Grand Prix type roof. Tonio's pic is a Delta 88 with Impala type roof. I guess you could cut an Impala roof off for the Johan kit.


----------



## LUXMAN

Tonioseven said:


> Hell, put some work in on it!! :thumbsup:


And you know this maaan!!! It will be a clean hopper in no time lol


----------



## Hydrohype

I got a Cutlass off of dude, with a small couch for the front seats... it seamed a little pricey at first?
but then dude tossed in a free baby's mama! 
that sealed the deal for me..


----------



## Tonioseven

sandcast said:


> 63 Olds are kinda cool. The Johan is a Starfire with a Grand Prix type roof. Tonio's pic is a Delta 88 with Impala type roof. I guess you could cut an Impala roof off for the Johan kit.


Actually, it's a _*Dynamic 88*_ according to Baird (the owner) He's on bmxmuseum.com. He sent me those pics a while back. He's cool as hell.



LUXMAN said:


> And you know this maaan!!! It will be a clean hopper in no time lol


:thumbsup:HELL yeah!!!


----------



## sandcast

Tonio, your correct. I don't think they had Delta 88s in 63.


----------



## Compton1964

Something I got in the mail today!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Compton1964 said:


> Something I got in the mail today!!!!


Where'd you get that?Looks like a crisp molding!Keep us posted on this one!


----------



## Compton1964

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Where'd you get that?Looks like a crisp molding!Keep us posted on this one!


R&R.... Its a perfect mold.... I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## chevyman1962

Compton1964 said:


> Something I got in the mail today!!!!


damm this one nice would like to get one my self , any more available ?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Compton1964 said:


> Something I got in the mail today!!!!


Yes I like that one.


----------



## sandcast

The R&R stuff can be pretty good. The frame and some other parts can be sorta horseshit. If the body is good, that is what counts.


----------



## LUXMAN

Yea that deuce wagoni looks real good , makes me want one . . . Excuse my as I kiss the sky lol


----------



## Lownslow302

traded 15 sets of resin BBS wheels for it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lownslow302 said:


> traded 15 sets of resin BBS wheels for it


nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


> traded 15 sets of resin BBS wheels for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky fucker,I've been looking for 1 of those Johan Ambulance for years.Great score


----------



## Compton1964

Beautiful ambulance......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just got my package,Jimmy hooked it up!!!He tossed in the 49 shoebox and a tiki shifer free!! JF You da Man!!!!:worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

What I got over the weekend...


----------



## Lowridingmike

I've come up on alot but sold it all so nothing but green backs..

Came up on these though. Painted the apache as soon as I got it. did the suspension and motor, only got about 45 min. in the whole build. Only got it so I could have somethign to pull my trailor.








59 Verty... This is definately one of those kits that I'mm have to buy another one of b/c its so cool! One to take my time with and spend crazy money on, and one to quick build and ahve lots of fun with so if anybody got another one lemme know!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Came up on this at Liberty Hobbies On their clearance,already got ideas...involving artillary wheels and rust.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> traded 15 sets of resin BBS wheels for it


Kool score. I used to have that kit. Took it to a friend to get copped and recasted but then his shop got broke in to and it was gone for ever.


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 454401
> Came up on this at Liberty Hobbies On their clearance,already got ideas...involving artillary wheels and rust.


Do it the right way and it can come out good. Good luck.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Hey, a come-up is a come-up!! *:rofl:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Do it the right way and it can come out good. Good luck.


Thanks I still haven't opened the 34 Mercedes yet Dude you should try to find that ambulance again,but their expensive as fuckin get-out. Johann destroyed the tooling so I doubt we'll see it again.Though there is rumors....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> View attachment 454503
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, a come-up is a come-up!! *:rofl:


nice!!!:h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks I still haven't opened the 34 Mercedes yet Dude you should try to find that ambulance again,but their expensive as fuckin get-out. Johann destroyed the tooling so I doubt we'll see it again.Though there is rumors....


Look how kool this can be if done right.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hell yeah Sam,those are all awesome especially the Orange and cream one and the black one.Alls I know is I'm gonna keep those sexy fenders, be a crime to lose em.Definitely enclose the front ones .


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> What I got over the weekend...


you gonna use the kustom tails?!


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> View attachment 454503
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, a come-up is a come-up!! *:rofl:


:bowrofl:$5 is a hell of a deal for that!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## halfasskustoms

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


I like that.


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> you gonna use the kustom tails?!



No, I'm going to sell the complete kit



716 LAYIN LOW said:


>




I was watching that 68 for a while a decided not to get it, good come up Jeral!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> No, I'm going to sell the complete kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching that 68 for a while a decided not to get it, good come up Jeral!!!:thumbsup:


thanks mazdat,,, the wagon will most likely be a 2 dooor cause i think this 4 door is not in scale an looks like shit!


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> thanks mazdat,,, the wagon will most likely be a 2 dooor cause i think this 4 door is not in scale an looks like shit!


Just redo the door lines


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPC-1968-68-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS427-CV-0468-1-25-RAW-CLEAN-BUILDER-98-PARTS-/251021439722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a720b32ea#ht_1576wt_934

two days left.. prediction..$95 - $125 at closing!


----------



## COAST2COAST

picked this up today at a not so local hobby shop...seen their add on craigslist and said they take trades, so i took a bunch of my ollies kits and some kits that ill never build and well this is what i traded up for.









prices were pretty decent, may go back....even had opened kits for cheap...my kinda shop:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude where is it in NC.


----------



## COAST2COAST

benson, right near where 95 &40 meet


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> picked this up today at a not so local hobby shop...seen their add on craigslist and said they take trades, so i took a bunch of my ollies kits and some kits that ill never build and well this is what i traded up for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prices were pretty decent, may go back....even had opened kits for cheap...my kinda shop:biggrin:



pretty sweet hall..I've never seen that ford before, and you can never have to many cady's or 67 impy's 66's or 65's


----------



## Hydrohype

$675 for the promo.. or the Og model for $50.00 on ebay.. somebody might want to get this rolex? the trunk has been opened put it looks pretty good.. snag it up. it's holding its value as much as a 68-69 impy!


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> benson, right near where 95 &40 meet


Kool I'll look it up. Thanks I'm like 1 1/2 from there.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:ima hit it up sometime next month again.....the owner said they got like a get together on friday evenings to B.S. and build...if ya do end up going, just a heads up the guy does trades on open & sealed kits.


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:ima hit it up sometime next month again.....the owner said they got like a get together on friday evenings to B.S. and build...if ya do end up going, just a heads up the guy does trades on open & sealed kits.


:thumbsup: thanks man.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 455817
> 
> View attachment 455818
> 
> 
> $675 for the promo.. or the Og model for $50.00 on ebay.. somebody might want to get this rolex? the trunk has been opened put it looks pretty good.. snag it up. it's holding its value as much as a 68-69 impy!



There's one on the bay right now for $33 B.I.N. $11 & change for shipping.


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> There's one on the bay right now for $33 B.I.N. $11 & change for shipping.


Rolex all day!:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Picked something up to help my paint work. Still playing around with settings for small fine work. Got a good deal on it. from what I've seen on the web ,this is a nice machine for small detail work ,but hard to get replacement components for. Bought the cutter, computer, and program. The program has 260 folder with 26 different designs . I showed a few . There's flames , scallops, pine stripping , ...........................................................................................................


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ERIC THATS ONE _*sweet*_ MACHINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

COAST2COAST said:


> picked this up today at a not so local hobby shop...seen their add on craigslist and said they take trades, so i took a bunch of my ollies kits and some kits that ill never build and well this is what i traded up for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prices were pretty decent, may go back....even had opened kits for cheap...my kinda shop:biggrin:


Would you be willing to sell that Ecto 1?


----------



## COAST2COAST

no can do...been huntin for awhile....theres another at the hobby shop.....ill pick it up if its still there


----------



## DEUCES76

there bringin back the ecto1 in a month or so maybe this month not sure tho


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## chris_thobe

grimreaper69 said:


>


Nice score bro.. I just got one of those 61 vert kits, half of the parts in the kit are getting ready to be sent out for chrome. I love the Aoshima wheels too, they come with a lot of extra goodies for a pretty decent price too..:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

chris_thobe said:


> Nice score bro.. I just got one of those 61 vert kits, half of the parts in the kit are getting ready to be sent out for chrome. I love the Aoshima wheels too, they come with a lot of extra goodies for a pretty decent price too..:thumbsup:


I just sold an unopened one for $15chucks. lol 


I haven't bought squat but a car club plaque and some 1:1 goodies but have sold....

'70 monte opened but complete and unpainted:$8
'63 AMT impala un opened + '64 AMT impala opened but still in plastic:$28 (under $15 a car)
'61 Lindberg vert brand new $15
Revell '69 Yenko Camaro Brand new:$10
3 '62 AMT Impala verts opened but still in plastic :$14, $15, and $18
Started grand national/regal with doors opened, paint, some chrome, and HH rims all for $20


Haven't quite "come up" lately but have definately been throwing deals and helping others out something seriously! I still have that revell '63 that was opened but parts still in plastic and the DOn Nicholson 61opened. All going for cheap. Still got juice for sale too...


----------



## chris_thobe

No shit man, nice hook ups. I haven't been on the right end of a good deal in a while, got any other goodies up for sale?? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

picked this up last night:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> picked this up last night:thumbsup:


NICE!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

GOT THESE 2 AN THAT 69.PLUS A SHHIT LOAD OF OTHER THINGS I DIDNT POST....WIFE IS PISSED..BUT IM HAPPY.....LOL..TIME TO SELL SOME MORE STUFF I DONT NEED 
SO I CAN BUY MORE STUFF I WANT!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPC-1968-68-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS427-CV-0468-1-25-RAW-CLEAN-BUILDER-98-PARTS-/251021439722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a720b32ea#ht_1576wt_934
> 
> two days left.. prediction..$95 - $125 at closing!


the vert 68 closed at $118.05.. I wonder if the 5 cents made a difference in the bidding? I would have been pissed..lol
I wonder if this is another victim of the hawk?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Hydrohype said:


> the vert 68 closed at $118.05.. I wonder if the 5 cents made a difference in the bidding? I would have been pissed..lol
> I wonder if this is another victim of the hawk?


NA NOT ME BRO... TO MUCH MONEY I THINK... I GOT MY 68 VERT FOR 67 BUCKS!


----------



## Hydrohype

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> picked this up last night:thumbsup:


sweet rolex. I saw this in the bay. along with another one. this one was the cleaner of the two. you know it fits pretty good on a 65 frame. ( i love 65 frames for just about everything now) the 67 frame is okay but it lacks the fender wel's. I vow to myself to have my completed vert 68 and ht 69 before years end.. hey Hawk. the wifey told me to tell you: if you try to take her to Burger king for your anniversary or her birthday again?
It's judge judy time buddy boy!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> sometimes I have no self control.. :biggrin: I want many rolex's in my home..


 okay I was just strolling down memory lane.. cussing myself out.. because i bought like 30 cans of paint in 2011
and I painted 4 cars total:rofl: but I swear i almost dont remember having this car? (( this is my brain on drug's)) 
Im about to ransack my apartment for this bad boy!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Hydrohype said:


> sweet rolex. I saw this in the bay. along with another one. this one was the cleaner of the two. you know it fits pretty good on a 65 frame. ( i love 65 frames for just about everything now) the 67 frame is okay but it lacks the fender wel's. I vow to myself to have my completed vert 68 and ht 69 before years end.. hey Hawk. the wifey told me to tell you: if you try to take her to Burger king for your anniversary or her birthday again?
> It's judge judy time buddy boy!


LMAO...WTF:facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

chris_thobe said:


> No shit man, nice hook ups. I haven't been on the right end of a good deal in a while, got any other goodies up for sale?? :biggrin:


Click here!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/328433-amt-63-impala-hardtop-fs.html



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> picked this up last night:thumbsup:


I love this here. That's nice!



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> GOT THESE 2 AN THAT 69.PLUS A SHHIT LOAD OF OTHER THINGS I DIDNT POST....WIFE IS PISSED..BUT IM HAPPY.....LOL..TIME TO SELL SOME MORE STUFF I DONT NEED
> SO I CAN BUY MORE STUFF I WANT!


Damn damn.



Hydrohype said:


> okay I was just strolling down memory lane.. cussing myself out.. because i bought like 30 cans of paint in 2011
> and I painted 4 cars total:rofl: but I swear i almost dont remember having this car? (( this is my brain on drug's))
> Im about to ransack my apartment for this bad boy!


You get high.


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Click here!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/328433-amt-63-impala-hardtop-fs.html
> 
> 
> I love this here. That's nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn damn.
> 
> 
> 
> You get high.


 No I really dont do anything anymore. I dont drink, and i have'nt done anything else in many year's..
And I have not been able to keep herb's in my lungs without an uncomfortable cough in my lungs, since my short stay in the 
county last month.. But I intend to be an outdoor cultivator for life , and eventually a breeder with a good Rep.. as i sharpen my skill's...
































have you hugged your Roley's today?


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> No I really dont do anything anymore. I dont drink, and i have'nt done anything else in many year's..
> And I have not been able to keep herb's in my lungs without an uncomfortable cough in my lungs, since my short stay in the
> county last month.. But I intend to be an outdoor cultivator for life , and eventually a breeder with a good Rep.. as i sharpen my skill's...
> View attachment 456841
> View attachment 456843
> View attachment 456845
> View attachment 456846
> View attachment 456847
> 
> 
> have you hugged your Roley's today?


Send me somethin' to paint.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> No I really dont do anything anymore. I dont drink, and i have'nt done anything else in many year's..
> And I have not been able to keep herb's in my lungs without an uncomfortable cough in my lungs, since my short stay in the
> county last month.. But I intend to be an outdoor cultivator for life , and eventually a breeder with a good Rep.. as i sharpen my skill's...
> View attachment 456841
> View attachment 456843
> View attachment 456845
> View attachment 456846
> View attachment 456847
> 
> 
> have you hugged your Roley's today?



Lol, had to give benefit of the doubt. THere's no other way I'd forget I had a 68 drop stashed! lol I think you had kinfolk ou tmy way wit dat black 70's coupe in Louisville. Dude eva come back? If he does tell em we still ridin, and he's more than welcome to roll wit us!


----------



## MAZDAT

This is what I picked up off Ebay this weekend, its suppose to be a 68 convertible, but ended up with a complete mint 69 hardtop inside, I would of preferred the 68 vert...but the 69 will do . I made the guy an offer..and took it


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Lol, had to give benefit of the doubt. THere's no other way I'd forget I had a 68 drop stashed! lol I think you had kinfolk ou tmy way wit dat black 70's coupe in Louisville. Dude eva come back? If he does tell em we still ridin, and he's more than welcome to roll wit us!


yea mike that's my play nephew. Lee. i hooked that 78 up for him before he shipped off to Irac, we came up on a blk 90 in 
ky. so we traded. he got to dip in Cali on new years day on Crenshaw before leaving.. he made it back okay. and now he wants to 
re-up...


----------



## Hydrohype

MAZDAT said:


> This is what I picked up off Ebay this weekend, its suppose to be a 68 convertible, but ended up with a complete mint 69 hardtop inside, I would of preferred the 68 vert...but the 69 will do . I made the guy an offer..and took it


you still cam up Maz.. your a collector two, you know that 68 box is mouthwash,, it will probably bring $10- $15 on the bay? but it may cost a few bucks to sell because of the time it would take to unload..


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> yea mike that's my play nephew. Lee. i hooked that 78 up for him before he shipped off to Irac, we came up on a blk 90 in ky. so we traded. he got to dip in Cali on new years day on Crenshaw before leaving.. he made it back okay. and now he wants to re-up...
> View attachment 457136
> View attachment 457137
> View attachment 457139
> View attachment 457140


----------



## MAZDAT

Hydrohype said:


> you still cam up Maz.. your a collector two, you know that 68 box is mouthwash,, it will probably bring $10- $15 on the bay? but it may cost a few bucks to sell because of the time it would take to unload..


Thanx Hydro, I'm not really collector, I just keep what I want and sell the rest...for now


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAZDAT said:


> This is what I picked up off Ebay this weekend, its suppose to be a 68 convertible, but ended up with a complete mint 69 hardtop inside, I would of preferred the 68 vert...but the 69 will do . I made the guy an offer..and took it


your so lucky i missed this one.. i had it on watch forever.. i fell asleep with the lil one on the couch an forgot about it...lol.. i went ot check it out an it was gone...i was confused...lol...thuogh i forgot about it.. sweet come up man....


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> your so lucky i missed this one.. i had it on watch forever.. i fell asleep with the lil one on the couch an forgot about it...lol.. i went ot check it out an it was gone...i was confused...lol...thuogh i forgot about it.. sweet come up man....


Thanx Jeral, I may end up keeping this one and building it


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> okay I was just strolling down memory lane.. cussing myself out.. because i bought like 30 cans of paint in 2011
> and I painted 4 cars total:rofl: but I swear i almost dont remember having this car? (( this is my brain on drug's))
> Im about to ransack my apartment for this bad boy!


a buddy corrected me on the 1/1 thread. I painted 8 cars last year, but 2 did not make it, and had to be rescued by machio.
I was looking at a 61 yesterday, interior detail stress's me out.. You guy's who mask off line's and get two tones are really
talented.. i dont see how people with talent would want to get out of the game? I would do like two body's and two interiors a week if i had the touch that most of you guys do.. no patterns just wet ass paints with flakes and two tones.



Tonioseven said:


> Send me somethin' to paint.


 When have I ever said no to a paint?

do you feel like getting your hands wet, with some resin?


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> This is what I picked up off Ebay this weekend, its suppose to be a 68 convertible, but ended up with a complete mint 69 hardtop inside, I would of preferred the 68 vert...but the 69 will do . I made the guy an offer..and took it


 nice come up what you have for sale ?


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> a buddy corrected me on the 1/1 thread. I painted 8 cars last year, but 2 did not make it, and had to be rescued by machio.
> I was looking at a 61 yesterday, interior detail stress's me out.. You guy's who mask off line's and get two tones are really
> talented.. i dont see how people with talent would want to get out of the game? I would do like two body's and two interiors a week if i had the touch that most of you guys do.. no patterns just wet ass paints with flakes and two tones.
> 
> When have I ever said no to a paint?
> 
> do you feel like getting your hands wet, with some resin?


Doesn't matter to me


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## darkside customs

Damn that's one hell of a come up.... How much did you pay for the rig?


----------



## grimreaper69

$45, $10 each for the Monte's and $12 shipping. $77 total for everything.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

grimreaper69 said:


>


wanna sell all them monte wheels?? (spokes) lmk


----------



## darkside customs

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> wanna sell all them monte wheels?? (spokes) lmk


Fuckin hoarder:buttkick:


----------



## Tonioseven

*I rarely post in this thread about what I have but this was a grail of mine since I found out they existed; '69 Buick Wildcat with a brush-painted body and these old-school tires that are redlines on one side and bluelines on the other. I'm pretty stoked about it. It was assembled with Elmer's glue so it came apart with no problems whatsoever.* :run:


----------



## darkside customs

That's a Kool find T! You goin low low with this?


----------



## Tonioseven

*Man, I have no idea right now! :rofl: I DO know that a '69 Rivi is gonna get raided for some engine parts!:yes:*


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> *I rarely post in this thread about what I have but this was a grail of mine since I found out they existed; '69 Buick Wildcat with a brush-painted body and these old-school tires that are redlines on one side and bluelines on the other. I'm pretty stoked about it. It was assembled with Elmer's glue so it came apart with no problems whatsoever.* :run:




Can I have it Tonio???


----------



## sandcast

Tonio, I guess Modelhaus will be making some 69 Wildcat bumpers for you.


----------



## grimreaper69

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> wanna sell all them monte wheels?? (spokes) lmk


I got 3 sets that'll be up.


----------



## Tonioseven

sandcast said:


> Tonio, I guess Modelhaus will be making some 69 Wildcat bumpers for you.


:yes: Already on order.


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Can I have it Tonio???


Suuuuuuuuure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

grimreaper69 said:


> I got 3 sets that'll be up.


sweet lmk..:thumbsup:just want the tires but im sure you done want to be left with the rims.. so ill take em ..lol


----------



## mademan

tonio.... where did the spectra flame paint on the desk come from?


----------



## Tonioseven

mademan said:


> tonio.... where did the spectra flame paint on the desk come from?


http://www.redlineshop.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=SP


----------



## grimreaper69

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> sweet lmk..:thumbsup:just want the tires but im sure you done want to be left with the rims.. so ill take em ..lol


You can get just the tires, don't matter to me, I got a dio I can put the rims in.


----------



## COAST2COAST

pm me if u wanna get rid of those wheels:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> pm me if u wanna get rid of those wheels:biggrin:


PM me bro, gettin ready to head to work.


----------



## COAST2COAST

pm'd


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:went to my not-so-local hobby shop today...its cool cause the owner builds too, so he takes trades.
anyways did some tradin and came up on some kits.....sorry halfass:biggrin:i got all the good kits


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

nice ford! (pick up)


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:went to my not-so-local hobby shop today...its cool cause the owner builds too, so he takes trades.
> anyways did some tradin and came up on some kits.....sorry halfass:biggrin:i got all the good kits


Dude you did get all the good shit. I had to work all day today. Great score man.


----------



## grimreaper69

Today's mailbox find.










The Eclipse is goin pink with some Hello Kitty for my daughter.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:went to my not-so-local hobby shop today...its cool cause the owner builds too, so he takes trades.
> anyways did some tradin and came up on some kits.....sorry halfass:biggrin:i got all the good kits


Nice 55 ford panel,not even gonna ask if youll sell that lol,Just ordered a Ecto 1 reissue on modelroundup,but I can never have too many ectos,needing a few for my chopped hearse project,but I really want to make that one full detail with an engine....


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> *I rarely post in this thread about what I have but this was a grail of mine since I found out they existed; '69 Buick Wildcat with a brush-painted body and these old-school tires that are redlines on one side and bluelines on the other. I'm pretty stoked about it. It was assembled with Elmer's glue so it came apart with no problems whatsoever.* :run:


 hey that's my old wildcat. I painted that thing in 09.. best brush job ever! your not really going to bathe it are you? lol :rofl:

yea big homie Im waiting for my duce wagon to make it back homie to me now. I figure I will get some fit and mounting issues taken care of first. with the body, interior, amt or revel 62 frame. first. (my mind tells me a 65 frame would be better) but none the less when Im comfortable with that part? then I will ship it out to you for the bleach bath and toniio finish! it will be dope of-course.. i bet the wildcat transformation will be like night and day! And Jarel you know what's up those monte rims and tires are valuable!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

Fujimi skyline, 5 bucks


----------



## darkside customs

rollin yota28 said:


> Fujimi skyline, 5 bucks


Do share where u got that...


----------



## rollin yota28

Craigslist is a good friend sometimes........ 


darkside customs said:


> Do share where u got that...


----------



## rollin yota28

Theres also a dude selling a bunch of tamiya kits, but a little rich for me


----------



## rollin yota28

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/tag/2922110471.html


----------



## DTAT2

rollin yota28 said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/tag/2922110471.html


 FOOT FOOT FOOT FOOT LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

FINALLY got some XS Tuning wheels. These are pretty nice. A set of these will look good on the Tamiya Celica I just won on Ebay.










Also got some light bars for my wrecker projects.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> FINALLY got some XS Tuning wheels. These are pretty nice. _*A set of these will look good on the Tamiya Celica*_ I just won on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got some light bars for my wrecker projects.


I agree...


----------



## rollin yota28

DTAT2 said:


> FOOT FOOT FOOT FOOT LOL


huh?


----------



## grimreaper69

rollin yota28 said:


> huh?


Foot in the bottom of the pic.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lmao!!! He's sellin' the kits so he can buy some shoes & socks.


----------



## DTAT2

BUHAHAHA:rofl:


----------



## rollin yota28

grimreaper69 said:


> Foot in the bottom of the pic.


Oh, hahaha! I get it


----------



## LUXMAN

I was gonna keep this glasshouse top secret but aahh whatever. Also got myslef 8 johnson motors ! ( thats $6 a piece )


----------



## Trendsetta 68

....... KOOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Got this today.........










As well as some INK.........










Even hooked it up with some personalized plates.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Picked this up today. $40 bitchs, haha. iPad pic sorry so crapy.


----------



## Lownslow302

probably gonna scoop up the willys gasser that came out


----------



## 502Regal

grimreaper69 said:


> Got this today.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as some INK.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even hooked it up with some personalized plates.


thats cool, I wanna see close up of murals



halfasskustoms said:


> Picked this up today. $40 bitchs, haha. iPad pic sorry so crapy.


I need that BADLY!


----------



## rollindeep408

Slowridingmike said:


> thats cool, I wanna see close up of murals
> 
> 
> 
> I need that BADLY!


X100  nice come up


----------



## darkside customs

Got my package from Rick today.... Slowly building my supplies back up a little at a time....


----------



## halfasskustoms

darkside customs said:


> Got my package from Rick today.... Slowly building my supplies back up a little at a time....


:thumbsup: I like all that shit right there.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Glad they arrived homie *!


grimreaper69 said:


> Got this today.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as some INK.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even hooked it up with some personalized plates.


*WOW, sweet come up bro ! man I need one of them BAD *!


halfasskustoms said:


> Picked this up today. $40 bitchs, haha. iPad pic sorry so crapy.


----------



## Lownslow302

got supplies i needed instead of the gasser its coo the lady is gonna hold them for me
went to hobby lobby instead got some shit i needed for some other stuff i had in mind









and a 1/24 harley


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Finally got the last piece of the puzzle to complete Thee Impala Collection ............ 
MPC '69 Impala vert .......
*


----------



## Tonioseven

:nicoderm::thumbsup:

























Can I have it?!


----------



## rollin yota28

I didnt get it, but for anyone interested, a fujimi 1/16 Porsche
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/tag/2948343879.html


----------



## sandcast

Trend, even if that was the last piece of puzzle, you can't have too many Impalas.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*You are RIGHT !* :thumbsup: ... 


sandcast said:


> Trend, even if that was the last piece of puzzle, you can't have too many Impalas.


----------



## gseeds

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Finally got the last piece of the puzzle to complete Thee Impala Collection ............
> MPC '69 Impala vert .......
> *


nice !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I came up on a lil' '69 action myself...


----------



## Lownslow302

nice


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> I came up on a lil' _*'69 action *_myself...


:wow: Wasn't one of Wondernuggets fat midget bitches was it? LMAO


----------



## grimreaper69

Uh oh, what's this?









Got my Dime back this morning.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

And where did it go? Or what happened to it?









Got my Dime back this morning.
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## grimreaper69

I traded it in for the car 6 mths ago. It was sold 2 days later, then traded back in last week, so I jumped on it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I traded it in for the car 6 mths ago. It was sold 2 days later, then traded back in last week, so I jumped on it.


Pure luck on that one huh? I wish i could find my old Dakota.


----------



## grimreaper69

I told em when/if it ever came back to call me. He sat on it for a week knowing I wanted it back.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Heck yeah ! Good find homie ! Keep us posted on that one .*


Tonioseven said:


> I came up on a lil' '69 action myself...


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :wow: Wasn't one of Wondernuggets fat midget bitches was it? LMAO


Hey, leave my scrumptious butter muffin out of this.... I love her cuz she can polish my meat whistle like she's polishing that cake ...


----------



## grimreaper69

:barf:


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :barf:


And I bets he has a snickers bar tucked up in her three sets of tits


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> :wow: Wasn't one of Wondernuggets fat midget bitches was it? LMAO


:rofl::rofl: Naw!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> :rofl::rofl: Naw!!





darkside customs said:


> Hey, leave my scrumptious butter muffin out of this.... I love her cuz she can polish my meat whistle like she's polishing that cake ...


Good, cuz if you had tried to 69 this bitch your ass woulda either been crushed or suffocated. LMAO


----------



## Lownslow302

just bought it like 5 minutes ago


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> just bought it like 5 minutes ago


That gonna be to drive your model cars around in?gonna drift the Ferrari?


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> That gonna be to drive your model cars around in?gonna drift the Ferrari?


what?

if im gonna race for money i have bring it proper and break all of toniosevens lap records


----------



## grimreaper69

Got this today for another wrecker project.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> what?
> 
> if im gonna race for money i have bring it proper and break all of toniosevens lap records


I'm gonna try to break a few of my own probably later if I can get on the damn Xbox.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I'm gonna try to break a few of my own probably later if I can get on the damn Xbox.


trade you my old wheel for a Chaser


----------



## rollin yota28

2 new things of 2000 grit sandpaper, new brush, xacto knife, 15 barely used spray paint various colors, whole gallon of paint thinner, gallon of filler, and a diecast mustang (maybe for parts) all for free! I might cone up on a free compressor as well, which means stepping up to airbrush!


----------



## halfasskustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> 2 new things of 2000 grit sandpaper, new brush, xacto knife, 15 barely used spray paint various colors, whole gallon of paint thinner, gallon of filler, and a diecast mustang (maybe for parts) all for free! I might cone up on a free compressor as well, which means stepping up to airbrush!


Nice.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got this today. $14.20 shipped, and it cost the dude $13.85 to ship it. He made a whole 35 cents on it. LOL










Now maybe I can finish the F-250 I started last year.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Got this today. $14.20 shipped, and it cost the dude $13.85 to ship it. He made a whole 35 cents on it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now maybe I can finish the F-250 I started last year.


:h5: Score. Nice.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> trade you my old wheel for a Chaser


The only Chaser I have left it this one...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: ..........


rollin yota28 said:


> 2 new things of 2000 grit sandpaper, new brush, xacto knife, 15 barely used spray paint various colors, whole gallon of paint thinner, gallon of filler, and a diecast mustang (maybe for parts) all for free! I might cone up on a free compressor as well, which means stepping up to airbrush!


Dang Tonio, that ride is cleeeeen ! .....


Tonioseven said:


> The only Chaser I have left it this one...


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homie! I need to get it out and update it with a lower suspension.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> The only Chaser I have left it this one...


any import?


----------



## Tonioseven

All the ones I have right now have a gameplan with them.


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> trade you my old wheel for a Chaser


 hey low, check this out
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00061HTWU/ref=mp_s_a_2?qid=1334244331&sr=8-2


----------



## COAST2COAST

mailman left me a package


----------



## grimreaper69

FedEx was knockin on my door, couldn't figure out why.


----------



## Lownslow302

mad max 1 conversion kit


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


> mad max 1 conversion kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I got 1 of those Mobieus Chryslers coming,cant wait to see how you do yours


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad max 1 conversion kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I got 1 of those Mobieus Chryslers coming,cant wait to see hoe you do yours
> 
> 
> 
> wont be doing much mostly bought it for the wheels
Click to expand...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah them wheels are worth the price of admission.


----------



## Tonioseven

Tonioseven said:


> I came up on a lil' '69 action myself...


*This arrived today. I have a '68 Firebird that will provide the engine, a buddy from another board donated the resin hood. The rest is up to me.* :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> *This arrived today. I have a '68 Firebird that will provide the engine, a buddy from another board donated the resin hood. The rest is up to me.* :thumbsup:



Nice come-up Tonio:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

finally showed up


----------



## base905

got a couple kits today, AWB 63 tempest and a 59 elco that im going to cut up into a AWB too :420:


----------



## grimreaper69

Todays mailbox find.










And got these last week for my daughter's Eclipse.


----------



## rollin yota28

This is mainly for socal people, but you never know. Anyway, dudes selling 6 kits for 45 bucks
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clt/2959092332.html


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


>


Reissue?


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## MAZDAT

Lownslow302 said:


> Reissue?


I don't think so, I know that the 65 Elco is reissued, but not this particular one, I think this one is a 1975 issue


----------



## dig_derange

I'd like to see that elco as a custom like the box art.. very cool!


----------



## dig_derange

Here's my latest toy...









still sealed


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


>





dig_derange said:


> Here's my latest toy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still sealed


Those are badass.


----------



## caprice on dz

went to the local value village today looking for a small suitcase since I'm going to NNL East this weekend. Found that but as I was checking out something behind the counter caught my eye. Academy 1/400 scale kit, sealed and only cost me $15, if memory serves this kit new was over $60.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Real nice kits fellas ....... I'm diggin that '57 lowrider kit !


Lownslow302 said:


>





MAZDAT said:


>





dig_derange said:


> Here's my latest toy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still sealed


----------



## darkside customs

caprice on dz said:


> went to the local value village today looking for a small suitcase since I'm going to NNL East this weekend. Found that but as I was checking out something behind the counter caught my eye. Academy 1/400 scale kit, sealed and only cost me $15, if memory serves this kit new was over $60.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thats so funking funny. I love it.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


>


hell yah!! i need that kit!! tinted windows and open doors like the 57 nomad!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Lownslow302 said:


> finally showed up


HRE ! Nice are they staggered?


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> HRE ! Nice are they staggered?


nope. if i feel like it ill take it to school put the lathe to it and cut the lip off but havent been feeling like doing that


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> hell yah!! i need that kit!! tinted windows and open doors like the 57 nomad!!


 this is getting some rechroming and some new wheels

the og ones didnt look bad with some lip, but since im going 70s with it nothing says old school lowrider like Rockets


----------



## rollindeep408

It's a cool kit i had one dont know where its at there is a 56 Chevy kit like it to I need to get my hands on comes with cool accesories


----------



## chevyman1962

Lownslow302 said:


>


thats a good score im looking for one my self


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*This is coming soon from Galaxie Limited ......... '48 Chevy coupe ........ this is the first test shot of it ..........
*


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


>


Can I hav...wait..I got this one already. Nevermind. :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


>


WOW that's one of those I CAN'T BELIVE THAT WAS MADE kind of kits.


----------



## chris_thobe

halfasskustoms said:


> WOW that's one of those I CAN'T BELIVE THAT WAS MADE kind of kits.


Yea, no doubt.. But yet they still won't make a Cutlass :dunno: Whatever.


----------



## hocknberry

chris_thobe said:


> Yea, no doubt.. But yet they still won't make a Cutlass :dunno: Whatever.


LOL.....thobe is gonna stomp his feet til a cutty drops!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey Chris, are you from the H.H./Dayton area?


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> LOL.....thobe is gonna stomp his feet til a cutty drops!!!


LMAO


----------



## Lownslow302

chris_thobe said:


> Yea, no doubt.. But yet they still won't make a Cutlass :dunno: Whatever.


you know that thing is like 40 years old at least right they werent after the same cars we are after now


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Dude on the box looks like Ron Jeremy.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dude on the box looks like Ron Jeremy.


LOL..."the hedgehog"!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dude on the box looks like Ron Jeremy.


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dude on the box looks like Ron Jeremy.


----------



## darkside customs

Got some paint at hobby lobby and came home and mr mailman had a package for me (no ****)


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Desert Scale Classic had some great ones,heres everything I came home with.


----------



## rollin yota28

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Desert Scale Classic had some great ones,heres everything I came home with.
> View attachment 469477


That old school wagon would be fun


----------



## Lownslow302

both were free wasnt about to turn wheels down. the nascar kit im gonna use to practice taping and patterns


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


>


Nice Tucker


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice Tucker


thanks


----------



## chevyman1962

this is what i picked up at local swap meet today the for pickup is still factory sealed


----------



## chris_thobe

Tonioseven said:


> Hey Chris, are you from the H.H./Dayton area?


Yessir I am, I live in the heights.


----------



## COAST2COAST

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 469796
> this is what i picked up at local swap meet today the for pickup is still factory sealed



always nice to find somethin at the swap meet, u score em on the low?


----------



## chevyman1962

COAST2COAST said:


> always nice to find somethin at the swap meet, u score em on the low?


 yes im always looking for model kits when i go the ford pick up got it for $15 and the other ones for $5 each, and i mite come up on some model kits from the 60's just waiting on guy to call me


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Got these awile bak at a show except the truck


----------



## chris_thobe

Sorry Hock.. As soon as the thread for these popped up I looked on it, and no one had replied yet so I PM'ed the dude with an offer for both. Got the 2 for $32 shipped..... and shipping was $10.40!


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## Tonioseven

chris_thobe said:


> Yessir I am, I live in the heights.



Cool! I was born and raised in Dayton! I dated a cheerleader from Wayne H.S.! MAN she was hot as fuck! :thumbsup: Is _*The Hobby Shop*_ still out by the Dayton Mall? I think it's on S.R. 721.


----------



## chris_thobe

Tonioseven said:


> Cool! I was born and raised in Dayton! I dated a cheerleader from Wayne H.S.! MAN she was hot as fuck! :thumbsup: Is _*The Hobby Shop*_ still out by the Dayton Mall? I think it's on S.R. 721.


No shit bro.. Man it's a small world. What part of Dayton did u live in.. Wayne H.S is where I graduated from!! What was chicks name? Yea the hobby shop is still down there.. They got an okay selection of plastic, but are more about the RC shit now, got a slot car track too


----------



## Tonioseven

Cool; I grew up in Dayton View and went to Meadowdale H.S. I can't remember her name but she was a definite 9.5! I also remember a HobbyTown USA being out in Kettring somewhere but I haven't been there in roughly 7 or eight years. I'm hopin' to get back up there for a visit between now and Christmas.


----------



## chris_thobe

I usually just hit up Hobby Lobby and Ebay for all my stuff. I used to go to a little hobby shop downtown firborn but he went out of business a few years ago, haven't found any good little shops in a while. I haven't really looked real hard either though. U are smart.. U rolled out to Florida and left this shithole behind..lol


----------



## hocknberry

chris_thobe said:


> Sorry Hock.. As soon as the thread for these popped up I looked on it, and no one had replied yet so I PM'ed the dude with an offer for both. Got the 2 for $32 shipped..... and shipping was $10.40!


you suck kit stealer!!! its coo...ill get one some day....i scored a built 68 impala from the bay for $20.50 though, so i dont feel so bad, but i still want that monte!!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> you suck kit stealer!!! its coo...ill get one some day....i scored a built 68 impala from the bay for $20.50 though, so i dont feel so bad, but i still want that monte!!!!!


Shit. Did you end up scoring that 68 on ebay that I posted a couple days ago?


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Shit. Did you end up scoring that 68 on ebay that I posted a couple days ago?


yezsir!! thats the $20.50 deal i was speakin on.....however....dint relize its coming from canada!! FUCK!! shipping was almost more and it probably wont be here for a month or so!! LOL!!


----------



## sandcast

So Hock, are you going to UN-Funk the 68 Impala? I thought about that one. The year AMT lost the promo contract and used the 1967 as a customized "FOR 68" Impala. Kinda kool model though.


----------



## hocknberry

sandcast said:


> So Hock, are you going to UN-Funk the 68 Impala? I thought about that one. The year AMT lost the promo contract and used the 1967 as a customized "FOR 68" Impala. Kinda kool model though.


honestly i dont know, i saw "68 impala built" threw out $50...won it for $20...we'll see in 3 months when it comes from canada!! LOL


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


>


 hey Jorge you allways come up on some nice stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> yezsir!! thats the $20.50 deal i was speakin on.....however....dint relize its coming from canada!! FUCK!! shipping was almost more and it probably wont be here for a month or so!! LOL!!


man i was watchin that one too, caught me sleeping!!!!


----------



## sandcast

Hock, it's worth what you paid even with $20 ship Canada. It's much rarer than the 68 mpc.


----------



## darkside customs

Got another package from Rick a couple days ago, just some more 1109s.... And waiting on another package from Rick, some 5.20s.... Tryin to build the stash up again....


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:just a heads up, towerhobbies has em 5 sets for like $40 shipped


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:just a heads up, towerhobbies has em 5 sets for like $40 shipped


Oh damn!


----------



## Lil Brandon

My boi came up on all these Cuttys on eBay


----------



## Guest

watch parts, been buying shit load of watch parts lately, they are used on almost all my builds and great for small little details, also another area for detailing is old electronic parts and those come free from worn out electronics, check it out here.....http://modelsinc.yolasite.com/tips-and-techniques.php


----------



## chris_thobe

Lil Brandon said:


> My boi came up on all these Cuttys on eBay


DAMN!! What was the ticket on those? Those hoods look THICK! Better make sure they aren't showtime resins, wouldn't want your boy to get arrested or anything.. JK


----------



## COAST2COAST

modelsinc1967 said:


> watch parts, been buying shit load of watch parts lately, they are used on almost all my builds and great for small little details, also another area for detailing is old electronic parts and those come free from worn out electronics, check it out here.....http://modelsinc.yolasite.com/tips-and-techniques.php


:thumbsup:nice website


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I'll have to try the watch parts sometime,kool.


----------



## Guest

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'll have to try the watch parts sometime,kool.


you can get good deals for them on ebay i get mine at Hobby lobby in the clay department and use the 40% coupon makes them pretty cheap. Once you use them and get a feel or eye for where to use them you will swear by these things!


----------



## Lil Brandon

They look thick as shit!! I haven't seen them in person yet. He just ran across them and picked them up.


----------



## chris_thobe

Does he know who casted them?


----------



## Lowridingmike

chris_thobe said:


> Does he know who casted them?


Oh.. Oh. I do I do I do!!! lol Got a lil history lesson from the man himself last night..


----------



## Lil Brandon

chris_thobe said:


> Does he know who casted them?



I think we have it narrowed down to 2 people. None of those are for sale! If the man that owns them decides to sale some I'll let everyone know. I'm getting pms like crazy!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

After seeing Avidhinda's 48 I just HAD to get one.I also got this Matraga Merc,thick as hell,bringing my future resin projects to 8 total.


----------



## Guest

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 472554
> After seeing Avidhinda's 48 I just HAD to get one.I also got this Matraga Merc,thick as hell,bringing my future resin projects to 8 total.


I gotta have one of these bad boys where did you find that thing?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

modelsinc1967 said:


> I gotta have one of these bad boys where did you find that thing?


Jimmy Flintstone Bro! Both! The 48 Chevy hearse is the John Little carved one.


----------



## avidinha

I picked these up a a model show today.


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 472554
> View attachment 472555
> After seeing Avidhinda's 48 I just HAD to get one.I also got this Matraga Merc,thick as hell,bringing my future resin projects to 8 total.


Dude LOVE them both......BADASS lookin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks man,wish me luck!


----------



## darkside customs

My score for today.... And I got a 20% discount...








Definitely goin back for more caddy kits... But 25 bucks a pop before tax is a bitch...


----------



## LUXMAN

Where where where??? That is a lot !


----------



## darkside customs

Hobby town USA in Kennesaw


----------



## ejm2002

darkside customs said:


> My score for today.... And I got a 20% discount...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely goin back for more caddy kits... But 25 bucks a pop before tax is a bitch...


CHECK OUT HOBBYLINC.COM THEY HAVE CADDY FOR 18 BUCKS + SHIPPING.


----------



## darkside customs

ejm2002 said:


> CHECK OUT HOBBYLINC.COM THEY HAVE CADDY FOR 18 BUCKS + SHIPPING.


True, but then I have to wait for it to be shipped... I'll pay a few dollars more just to have it in my hands the same day


----------



## rollin yota28

My father in law just got this for me; it was supposed to he a Xmas present 2 yrs ago, cool huh?







a random, but cool


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thats a pretty good kit,with kool decals.It should be fun


----------



## sinicle

My wife's friend gave me these Franklin Mints out of the blue. Some of the convertibles got smashed in shipping, but nothing unfixable. They're pretty cool, fully detailed undercarriage, opening hood and doors


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Now thats koo !


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## darkside customs

Oh shit!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Got these in today,can never have enough pinstripe decals.


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got these in today,can never have enough pinstripe decals.
> View attachment 478569


those are bad ass they lay down real smooth too


----------



## hoppinmaddness

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got these in today,can never have enough pinstripe decals.
> View attachment 478569


Wer u get these @ bro?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wer u get these @ bro?


Got those at ModelRoundup.com.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got those at ModelRoundup.com.


thanks bro gonna check them oht soon


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got these in today,can never have enough pinstripe decals.
> View attachment 478569



I got the same set; got 'em from the 'Bay. There's another set that's similar. I might try to get that one as well.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


>


As if you needed another one. :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> As if you needed another one. :roflmao:


I can ALWAYS use more Chevy trucks. LOL


----------



## hocknberry




----------



## Lownslow302

boom


----------



## chris_thobe

hocknberry said:


>


Nice.. You going to cut up that limo to make it into a regular Lincoln??


----------



## hocknberry

chris_thobe said:


> Nice.. You going to cut up that limo to make it into a regular Lincoln??


yes sir!! that is the plan! i cant find a caddy for shit!! been kickin the lincoln around for awhile......then there was the tread with one gettin casted so i figured i'd try my hand at it?! been awhile since i messed with die cast!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## darkside customs

Hocks gonna be pissed that u got that monte


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Hocks gonna be pissed that u got that monte


:dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

grimreaper69 said:


>


daamn i want them type 1 rims!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Ebay


----------



## Tonioseven

PINK86REGAL said:


> daamn i want them type 1 rims!!


 Didn't I send you a set a while back?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Tonioseven said:


> Didn't I send you a set a while back?


yeap the ones to the left and i got em on a regal project i needa finish.


----------



## darkside customs

Man I love buying shit.... Just placed an order with Rick, and just spent some cash at jimnohio...


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Man I love buying shit.... Just placed an order with Rick, and just spent some cash at jimnohio...


Jim has some nice shit, and very reasonable prices.


----------



## darkside customs

I just grabbed the yellow 67 impala kit, the dodge d50 and the Buick grand national kits...


----------



## grimreaper69

Fucker, I was gonna grab that 67 in a couple days. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Fucker, I was gonna grab that 67 in a couple days. LOL


I was kinda pissed, I wanted the 51 Fleetline, but it said sorry amt kit not in stock...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Hocks gonna be pissed that u got that monte


:shh: I snagged one recently too. Ill post my come ups for the past few weeks shortly.


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:u got it for the low too.....:biggrin:i put a bid in


----------



## sandcast

Mazdat, that 75 Caprice came from Woolworths? Looks like the red sticker they used to sell last years when the new models came out


----------



## MAZDAT

Not sure if it came from Woolworth:dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn.... Nice score Mazdat


----------



## MAZDAT

darkside customs said:


> Damn.... Nice score Mazdat


Thanx bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz

These over over about a 2 week period.


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW nice come up man.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> These over over about a 2 week period.


Somebody's gettin ready to throw down... Nice score!


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> These over over about a 2 week period.


nice monte on the bottom!!!! that should be on the top!! LOL....STILL ON MY WANTED LIST!


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:



Man I want,I want!!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> nice monte on the bottom!!!! that should be on the top!! LOL....STILL ON MY WANTED LIST!





grimreaper69 said:


>


  :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> :roflmao:


:roflmao::h5:


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> :roflmao::h5:


:roflmao:thats ok...ya'll came up...i got caught sleepin...AGAIN....even after getting a link to a buy now!!! LOL!! how bout this?!?!!? im still on the hunt....so when i get one.....me mayhem and grim have a trump. monte build off?! :dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hey Hock I see them for 37$ on Modelroundup,but the shipping is a deal breaker at 8.99.


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> :roflmao:thats ok...ya'll came up...i got caught sleepin...AGAIN....even after getting a link to a buy now!!! LOL!! how bout this?!?!!? im still on the hunt....so when i get one.....me mayhem and grim have a trump. monte build off?! :dunno::thumbsup:


BRING IT. LOL I been itchin to dig into it.


----------



## grimreaper69

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hey Hock I see them for 37$ on Modelroundup,but the shipping is a deal breaker at 8.99.


$8.99 ain't bad.


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hey Hock I see them for 37$ on Modelroundup,but the shipping is a deal breaker at 8.99.


its a big box thats what sucks about it


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> its a big box thats what sucks about it


:yessad: like the 1st run of revall lowriders....big ass box for a kit that would fit in the little regular kit box!


----------



## sandcast

I can't speak for the Monte carlo, but the Trumpeter kit I have is kinda f'd up. It's a nova vert and the windshield is tall, looks like an amusement ride car. Funny the picture on the box is correct but the kit is different. Can be fixed but for that $ should be perfect. 

Like they say in Asia..... Almost good


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> BRING IT. LOL I been itchin to dig into it.


DONE DEAL FAM!! lemme find one for a resonable price......its on!! :thumbsup::h5: gotta get through 2 build offs but by then i hope to have one?! CEMETERY....thanks for the shout out, but the ebay finds grim and mayhem got for buy now were way less....I JUST MISSED OUT!! :banghead:


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:


NICE UGLY DUCKLING!!! id build one up for sure!! that needs supremes and fat whites for sure!!


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> NICE UGLY DUCKLING!!! id build one up for sure!! that needs supremes and fat whites for sure!!


:yes::thumbsup: I'm tryin' to think of a color to go with it; it's ugly as hell in the front but I LOVE these things! I gotta find me a '68 (and I'll OWE her one!:rofl and I'll be set for a while on Bonnevilles! I hope all goes well with your wife's recovery bro! I hate to hear that it happened.


----------



## chris_thobe

hocknberry said:


> :roflmao:thats ok...ya'll came up...i got caught sleepin...AGAIN....even after getting a link to a buy now!!! LOL!! how bout this?!?!!? im still on the hunt....so when i get one.....me mayhem and grim have a trump. monte build off?! :dunno::thumbsup:


Count me in if this goes down... You didn't get in on the Monte's I gave you the link to?? SLEEPIN! There were like 5 left. Oh well, they are out there! I will keep my eye out.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

After the summer build off I would be in. Glad it wasnt one of the ones I painted already. Mine wasnt a ebay find either. All of you were sleepin when Dave "Laidframe" posted it on FB. Suckas.


----------



## chris_thobe

MayhemKustomz said:


> After the summer build off I would be in. Glad it wasnt one of the ones I painted already. Mine wasnt a ebay find either. All of you were sleepin when Dave "Laidframe" posted it on FB. Suckas.


I jumped on mine quick too when dude posted it on LIL. I got my Trumpeter Monte and a 64 Impala Lowrider kit for $32 shipped to my door:biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I don't think that Bonnie is ugly Tonio,Hell send it my way LOL!!BTW Hock I hope all goes well for your wife.It's crazy that we can be doing routine shit and then out of nowhere accidents like that happen,I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## str8lowriding




----------



## hocknberry

chris_thobe said:


> Count me in if this goes down... You didn't get in on the Monte's I gave you the link to?? SLEEPIN! There were like 5 left. Oh well, they are out there! I will keep my eye out.


NO!! i saved the link...spent to much through pay pal at the time....when i hit the link.....nuthin left! oh well, ill find one...usually when i do, they are $40 + though....so yah...I GOT CAUGHT SLEEPIN!


----------



## grimreaper69

That's where you fucked up bro. When there's a kit I want, I set $ aside just for that kit. That way when I find it, I can just buy it and not have to wait.


----------



## darkside customs

What's this...


----------



## darkside customs

And got some paint today...


----------



## PHXKSTM

items i got this week. I took the advice from halfasskustoms and got some oldies to kustom out.

A few are sealed I might sit on for a bit


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's quite a haul there bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Got this today....


----------



## chris_thobe

darkside customs said:


> Got this today....


Nice! What are the tires? Are those 520's?


----------



## darkside customs

Yea those ae 5.20s


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Got this today....


Hey, I know that address. Oh the days when i lived 4 houses away. 2am shopping trips happened a few times.


----------



## Lownslow302

PHXKSTM said:


> items i got this week. I took the advice from halfasskustoms and got some oldies to kustom out.
> 
> A few are sealed I might sit on for a bit


 i used to have that heller t50 i traded up to the Napoleon


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Hey, I know that address. Oh the days when i lived 4 houses away. 2am shopping trips happened a few times.


:roflmao: One of these days I'm gonna drive up there just for the hell of it. Surprise the hell outta Rick.


----------



## halfasskustoms

PHXKSTM said:


> items i got this week. I took the advice from halfasskustoms and got some oldies to kustom out.
> 
> A few are sealed I might sit on for a bit


Dude nice haul man. Them 1930's cars could look real kool if done the right way. Good luck with them. If you have any ??? just hit me up. And well talk shop.


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## sandcast

But MAZDAT , it's minty sealed 73 and you won't build it.... or will you?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

wow at that kit mazdat and lol at the towing mirrors on that thing


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Mazdat you must have all the 68 to 73 MPCs in the world by now,nice score!


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


>



*I wouldn't even OPEN it!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> But MAZDAT , it's minty sealed 73 and you won't build it.... or will you?


Won't build it , that's why I have a built up 73 That I could mess around with


----------



## MAZDAT

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Mazdat you must have all the 68 to 73 MPCs in the world by now,nice score!


I wish bro, I've had my share of kits. They come and go


----------



## MAZDAT

orientalmontecarlo said:


> wow at that kit mazdat and lol at the towing mirrors on that thing


The towing mirrors is the best part...LOL


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> *I wouldn't even OPEN it!!* :thumbsup:


Me either, I'll have someone else open it after they buy it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sweet come up bro.....:thumbsup: i just picked up another 69 an 68 too..


----------



## Tonioseven

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> sweet come up bro.....:thumbsup: i just picked up another 69 an 68 too..


*THAT'S why I can never get a decent deal on one!! :facepalm:*


----------



## sandcast

I knnow the feeling.....they come and go


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


>


----------



## sandcast

Picked the 1969 Grand Prix and other crap. Anybody need a plow?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just got my package from MRU today,and I must say this reissued AMT Ecto 1 is quite different from the 2004 Polar Lights one that brought me back to building.No matter,I needed the interior tub,glass,and chassis.Im glad as fuck its out again,Ill be getting more later,never know when itll be out again.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got these in the mail today.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sandcast said:


> Picked the 1969 Grand Prix and other crap. Anybody need a plow?


Dude I can never get a good deal on another 65,,67,or 69 Grand Prix jk Congrats homie, great come up.


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just got my package from MRU today,and I must say this reissued AMT Ecto 1 is quite different from the 2004 Polar Lights one that brought me back to building.No matter,I needed the interior tub,glass,and chassis.Im glad as fuck its out again,Ill be getting more later,never know when itll be out again.
> View attachment 488055


Kool come up man.


----------



## mademan




----------



## josh 78

mademan said:


>


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiick.............Nice


----------



## grimreaper69

mademan said:


>


Caddy and Camaro whore. LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms

mademan said:


>


WOW thats alot of caddy man.


----------



## sandcast

WOW! I bought 2 Caddys and I thought that was pretty good. Made , was that a case 'cause there is 12?

Two years from now you 'll be scalping those like sold out Yankees tickets.


----------



## darkside customs

Fuckin hoarders....


----------



## hocknberry

mademan said:


>


YESZIR!! SOMEONE CAME UP ON A CASE OFF CADDYS!!


----------



## hocknberry

mademan said:


>


YESZIR!! SOMEONE CAME UP ON A CASE OFF CADDYS!!


----------



## sandcast

They only had one caddy at the store I go to, the rest went to Canada?


----------



## darkside customs

I know picks or it ain't happening ... Just bought a few kits from jimnohio.... 88Daytona, a 67 Plymouth GTX, and a 69 Camaro... Wantin to broaden my horizons by building a couple muscle cars out the box... The Daytona has big plans...


----------



## grimreaper69

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :biggrin:


Son of a what the fuck!! Where and how much you pay?


----------



## grimreaper69

Ebay, BIN $27.95 shipped. He had 2 left when I found it, within minutes of me buyin the other was gone. Still sealed.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

grimreaper69 said:


> :biggrin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Ebay, BIN $27.95 shipped. He had 2 left when I found it, within minutes of me buyin the other was gone. Still sealed.


Damn!


----------



## grimreaper69

It's been on my must get list for a WHILE, but ALWAYS went for ridiculously high prices, so when I found it I jumped on it. I shoulda bought both.


----------



## sandcast

Those are cool little trucks. You can back date those with 67-68 Modelhaus grilles


----------



## sandcast

Grim, I have a built one I might sell... or trade


----------



## mademan

sandcast....

thats the next case, lol Ive got another case comming. personal use only, i grabbed a shit ton of the donks when they went out at 5.00 at big lots a coupl years back.


----------



## sandcast

Made, timing is everything. Remember 6 months ago people were paying $50-60 for a Donk caddy deville cause there werent any to be had. You cant get $20 for those now. Those cases of caddys will be worth a fortune in two years. Good play.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

mademan said:


>


Thats a caddy for every month lol,Im thinking about doing the same thing with the Ecto-1s


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## mademan

the way that I see it, is they cancelled it on us once already, and its my favorite kit, so I might aswell get them while the getting is good.


sandcast said:


> Made, timing is everything. Remember 6 months ago people were paying $50-60 for a Donk caddy deville cause there werent any to be had. You cant get $20 for those now. Those cases of caddys will be worth a fortune in two years. Good play.


----------



## sandcast

I doubt they will ever run it again. There are still Donks still out there


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice come-ups fellas.


----------



## hocknberry

got an older chevy truck with the same lot....casted in blue....with the "fall guy" truck cab but step side.....forgot to throw in the pic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

For the hearse,I didnt like the casket I was scratch building so when while I was at Hobbylobby I seen this and I think this is what Im gonna modify.


----------



## darkside customs

My score for today...


----------



## sandcast

They still have shitloads of real VW Sambas in south Brasil. Lots of Germans there who love them.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

got these at hobbytown today...


----------



## darkside customs

Damn!


----------



## Hydrohype

Great presents from Machio 2 weeks back, I was totally floored. complete with tingos interiors. reconstruction will probably start this afternoon..:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

^^^^ :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 492070
> View attachment 492071
> View attachment 492073
> 
> 
> Great presents from Machio 2 weeks back, I was totally floored. complete with tingos interiors. reconstruction will probably start
> this afternoon..:thumbsup:


That's sick!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 492070
> View attachment 492071
> View attachment 492073
> 
> 
> Great presents from Machio 2 weeks back, I was totally floored. complete with tingos interiors. reconstruction will probably start this afternoon..:thumbsup:


Nice presents.


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## darkside customs

I have an addiction....


----------



## COAST2COAST

had to take the wife to GA this passed week....only nice thing when we go there is the hobby lobby ALWAYS has discounted kits...had i been alone i wouldve picked up like 5-6 kits...but i had to refrain and get 2:thumbsup:, they were goin for like $7 a kit


----------



## Hydrohype

Got this 63 riviera parts car off egay the other day, for $20 buck's..it's commissioned paid job for one of my homegirls who would not take no for an answer..it's missing a hood, front bumper, and I will have to brake off the front and rear body piece's to get it back to a stock look, but it will be okay with a little help from my friends.. some times it pay's to be a rare car parts scavenger!








:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 493576
> 
> Got this 63 riviera parts car off egay the other day, for $20 buck's..it's commissioned paid job for one of my homegirls who would not take no for an answer..it's missing a hood, front bumper, and I will have to brake off the front and rear body piece's to get it back to a stock look, but it will be okay with a little help from my friends.. some times it pay's to be a rare car parts scavenger!
> View attachment 493577
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:



Nice come up Hydro!!!! I was watching that 63 Rivi, I had to let it go because I knew that you were going to buy it:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

COAST2COAST said:


> had to take the wife to GA this passed week....only nice thing when we go there is the hobby lobby ALWAYS has discounted kits...had i been alone i wouldve picked up like 5-6 kits...but i had to refrain and get 2:thumbsup:, they were goin for like $7 a kit


WTF my hobby lobby don't ever have kits for sale that cheap! I got both them in my little collection.


----------



## hocknberry

$25 on ebay!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

NICE !


----------



## Hydrohype

MAZDAT said:


> Nice come up Hydro!!!! I was watching that 63 Rivi, I had to let it go because I knew that you were going to buy it:thumbsup:


 the lady told me she wanted a 76 caprice, but as soon as she seen what the rivi promo's were going for? she pounced and pounced, i told her it was missing parts? she said she did not care? she wanted this riviera. i still lagged on her but she hit me on the facebook later that night sweating me for the buick. so fffff it I went back and hit the buyitnow button for 19.95.. it's gonna have some kind of chevy motor with some 1109's with a clean light metallic blue. with black guts or matching gut's..


----------



## MAZDAT

Hydrohype said:


> the lady told me she wanted a 76 caprice, but as soon as she seen what the rivi promo's were going for? she pounced and pounced, i told her it was missing parts? she said she did not care? she wanted this riviera. i still lagged on her but she hit me on the facebook later that night sweating me for the buick. so fffff it I went back and hit the buyitnow button for 19.95.. it's gonna have some kind of chevy motor with some 1109's with a clean light metallic blue. with black guts or matching gut's..




Can I have it when you get it????


----------



## MAZDAT

I just got this in the mail today the one in the back ground I got a few days ago too


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wasn't that in willies jr's garage ???


----------



## MAZDAT

ShowRodFreak said:


> Wasn't that in willies jr's garage ???


Its one like it,same color. This one is unpainted. The one in Willies garage was mine at one time


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yup,more resin bodies.I second I saw the new Hudson Flower car/ute I just had to have one.The 59 Royal Crown Hearse should cap up the hearse lineup,and I snatched up a 26 Chopped t to do whenever


----------



## chris_thobe

Damn that Hudson is sick!


----------



## Compton1964

Nice come up!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Just bought this from 8balls homie....gonna finish it up once it comes...


----------



## grimreaper69

Hell yeah, wonderbread is ballin with his $.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Hell yeah, wonderbread is ballin with his $.


Lmao! You don't know the half of it.... Just placed a pretty big order with Rick, bought a 75 Cutty promo, and a Tamiya Karmann Ghia....
Still gotta find a few more things and I'm done for a minute... It's like Christmas over here...


----------



## grimreaper69

CHRISTMAS??? Shit, you spendin like you won the lotto. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> CHRISTMAS??? Shit, you spendin like you won the lotto. LMAO


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tom Hanks

darkside customs said:


> Lmao! You don't know the half of it.... Just placed a pretty big order with Rick, bought a 75 Cutty promo, and a Tamiya Karmann Ghia....
> Still gotta find a few more things and I'm done for a minute... It's like Christmas over here...


I got a bunch of model stuff I'm willing to sell. Need the money for meds


----------



## hocknberry

Tom Hanks said:


> I got a bunch of model stuff I'm willing to sell. Need the money for meds


post it up in the classifieds james......lets see what you got....why the new name?!


----------



## Tom Hanks

hocknberry said:


> post it up in the classifieds james......lets see what you got....why the new name?!


Assholes from Off Topic are mad because they got clowned on hahahahaha


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> post it up in the classifieds james......lets see what you got....why the new name?!


That ain't him, hock........ It's a no life from OT.


----------



## Tom Hanks

grimreaper69 said:


> That ain't him, hock........ It's a no life from OT.


I have a life, for the time being!


----------



## darkside customs

Tom Hanks said:


> I have a life, for the time being!


You have got to be the dumbest motherfucker I've ever had the privilege of meeting.....


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Lmao! You don't know the half of it.... Just placed a pretty big order with Rick, bought a 75 Cutty promo, and a Tamiya Karmann Ghia....
> Still gotta find a few more things and I'm done for a minute... It's like Christmas over here...


 pictures of the promo Mr Gump!
Run Forrest Run!

question about the new Cadi-repop? does it come with flat seat's or pillow's? I want a couple more my damm self!


----------



## Hydrohype

MAZDAT said:


> Can I have it when you get it????


 lol

nice GP. I seen that on the bay, me thinks!


----------



## Hydrohype

Tom Hanks said:


> I have a life, for the time being!


 that's goes' for all of us. this shit is only temporary.
Unless you buying into some devil worship shit? and how often do you think the devil upholds his end of the bargain?

Now I am kind of slow, this fool hear is not Jame's? okay it's making since now. dam how stupid. it's not funny either, talk about butt hurt. damm we got him that good? time to take out the trash, what's up with some Mod blockage? Model section is just a loony bin now? what happen to all the Sheriff john shit in 2011? DO YOUR JOB MOD'S 

CLEAN UP IN ISLE 420.. GET IT DONE ! TAKE OUT THE RIFF RAFF OR ELSE ALL BETS ARE OFF WITH THE RESPECTABILITY! WE WILL START POSTING UP NUDITY, VIOLENCE , DRUG CONTENT AND ALL KIND OF UN-COOL PROFANITY SHIT.. PROTECT THE SERENITY OF YOUR LONG TIME MEMBERS, CLEAN UP THIS HOUSE OR ELSE! MODERATORS HAVE 36 HOURS..WE EXPECT TO SEE A CLEAN LAYITLOW MODEL SECTION BY MONDAY NIGHT!

GIVE US BACK OUR FORUM, OR THIS THREAD GOES TO THE GUTTER! PASS IT ON FAMILY!


----------



## darkside customs

Markie, don't worry it's been taken care of, or will be... I'll get the pic of that cutty up in a few...


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Markie, don't worry it's been taken care of, or will be... I'll get the pic of that cutty up in a few...


 I was not playing Dogg. this is ridiculousness, and if the mod's dont care about the piece and respect-fullness of our spot? why should we play by the rules.. if they want this joint to go to the gutter? then we go to the guttter? Im the story man, and when I look at a thread and see nothing but bla bla bla bla bla for days with no pictures.. you know something is wrong. and then the dis-respect and hatred go's unchecked? enough is enough homie. I have not seen bigdogg bark like that in a long time. and still no pictures.. you guys are good builders and even better friends.. I remember getting chin checked for starting dumb thread's in the past, but damm at least it was still all about the love and the auto's! que know? I will get kicked off, or banned off? before I get chased off by vile dis-respectful God less riff raff! Monday night is our dead line. after that? I suggest people dont let there kids view this forum! Much love model family!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> I was not playing Dogg. this is ridiculousness, and if the mod's dont care about the piece and respect-fullness of our spot? why should we play by the rules.. if they want this joint to go to the gutter? then we go to the guttter? Im the story man, and when I look at a thread and see nothing but bla bla bla bla bla for days with no pictures.. you know something is wrong. and then the dis-respect and hatred go's unchecked? enough is enough homie. I have not seen bigdogg bark like that in a long time. and still no pictures.. you guys are good builders and even better friends.. I remember getting chin checked for starting dumb thread's in the past, but damm at least it was still all about the love and the auto's! que know? I will get kicked off, or banned off? before I get chased off by vile dis-respectful God less riff raff! Monday night is our dead line. after that? I suggest people dont let there kids view this forum! Much love model family!
> 
> View attachment 494956


I'l fuck around and make KB come out of his cage! remember when he used to stay up all night posin pictures of them Big titty'd Bimbo's?...


----------



## Tonioseven

He's goin' through some gall bladder drama and workin' on the interior to this...


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> He's goin' through some gall bladder drama and workin' on the interior to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> sweet


----------



## Tonioseven

I wish I would've kept it. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> I wish I would have sent it to James to keep.... Lol.


Fixed


----------



## hocknberry

my friend married for 19 years is splittin up with his wife.....sucks to se it happen...but i made out...kinda feel bad for smiling at my new stock pile.....i just gotta build 2 impala's for the deal! now i REALLY HAVE TO FINISH SOMETHING! :banghead: and 2 of em!! LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

yah....im cool with it bro.....ends JULY 15th....grab a kit and get going! ..........................COAST....that paint scheme looks right at home on the cougar......THOBE......you got a contender now!! i got a lot of parts painted on the ENZO....body is cleared.....ready to start puttin the green beast together! keep goin guys!! WOODS.......where yah at bro......you been out for a while!?


----------



## Hydrohype

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









finds and CUM ups!


----------



## bigdogg323

MARKIE EDIT OR DELETE THAT SHIT BRO


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn, Markie got banned. Yet the mods won't do nothin bout the other shit goin on?


----------



## mademan

as well as all the model shit, I picked up a 1:1 65 Biscayne this week.


----------



## mademan

hell my row of junk, is better than half the shit all the shit talkers are posting up


----------



## Cleveland Brown

lowridermikes location 1724 Tempest Way # 22 Louisville, Ky. 40216​


----------



## Lownslow302

some awesome resin castin stuff i needed i think i have enough to step up to a body now


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice hual dude.


----------



## chris_thobe

No shit!! Score!


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup fellas happpy fathers day....
scored these kits yesterday...had a 40% off coupon for hobby lobby, and a 50% for michaels...picked up the vert chevy for $13 on sale and the 62 (which is my first HT) for %40 off..went to michaels and couldnt find shit.....kits are so expensive.....the monte was on sale for $10 so i didnt get to use my coupon .....all in all i spent about $40 for these.....not really a come up though i guess:nosad:


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> Damn, Markie got banned. Yet the mods won't do nothin bout the other shit goin on?


 It's kind of peculiar,
How other people can dis-respect the forum and all its members with hateful BS and pointless threads. while at the same time 
were careful to not sneeze or fart in the wrong place out of fear of disturbing the peace! It took me all of 90 seconds to get banned. while I had to read threats of violence and other dis-respectful shit for over a week. with no body getting checked! 
Great job Guys... IF i WAS A FINANCIAL SPONSOR OF LAYITLOW? I WOULD PUT A PERMANENT STOP PAYMENT ON ALL CHECKS!


----------



## grimreaper69

Hydrohype said:


> It's kind of peculiar,
> How other people can dis-respect the forum and all its members with hateful BS and pointless threads. while at the same time
> were careful to not sneeze or fart in the wrong place out of fear of disturbing the peace! It took me all of 90 seconds to get banned. while I had to read threats of violence and other dis-respectful shit for over a week. with no body getting checked!
> Great job Guys... IF i WAS A FINANCIAL SPONSOR OF LAYITLOW? I WOULD PUT A PERMANENT STOP PAYMENT ON ALL CHECKS!


Well, like I was tellin wonderbread. I think Mr. LAYITLOW himself was on the sidelines of all that BS laughin about it. He's been in OT jawin with the very same fools that were in here causin the drama. It's kinda funny that when all the drama began in the thread that HE started, he disappeared, never to be seen in that thread again.



On a side note, this came today.


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> Well, like I was tellin wonderbread. I think Mr. LAYITLOW himself was on the sidelines of all that BS laughin about it. He's been in OT jawin with the very same fools that were in here causin the drama. It's kinda funny that when all the drama began in the thread that HE started, he disappeared, never to be seen in that thread again.On a side note, this came today.


THE CAMARADERIE, THE TALENT AND THE HUMOR OF THE MEMBERS GO TO MAKE UP THE MAGIC OF THIS THREAD. I WAS DUMB ENOUGH TO THINK THAT THE MOD'S WERE APART OF THE GOOD NATURE OF THIS FAMILY? SAY DAH MARKIE. AFTER SEEING ALL THE MODEL BUILDERS GET TOSSED UNDER THE BUS? i LEARNED MY LESSON..


----------



## darkside customs

That's ok... I'll start pointless threads from time to time just to prove a point... If I piss some folks off along he way then so be it... I di edit the two topics I created, but I might have a change of fart tomorrow


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> That's ok... I'll start pointless threads from time to time just to prove a point... If I piss some folks off along he way then so be it... I di edit the two topics I created, but I might have a change of fart tomorrow



LMAO, he said "change of FART" :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> LMAO, he said "change of FART" :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

I found a pet store a couple miles from my place while surfing the web. they had this tank for $25.00. I went to there shop right before they closed and showed them pictures of my bike and talked there ear's off about car's and bikes and models and stuff. and they gave me the tank with no pump for $15.00... I thought I could turn it upside down and make it dust free? but there is still a little gap between the table and the glass. I guess I could sit the bike on a towel. or make a plexy top for the tank?


----------



## Lownslow302

this was one of the poster cars of my childhood








def doing something different tho not using the bbs wheels theyre just for show


----------



## LUXMAN

But they look great on there . . .


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## sandcast

I was gonna bid on that 71 Imp, but then I said to myself, how many do I need? I am happy you got it.


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> I was gonna bid on that 71 Imp, but then I said to myself, how many do I need? I am happy you got it.



How many do you have? The more the merrier!! Lol


----------



## sandcast

Mazdat, I have 3 '71 Imps. Sort of looking for Bonnevilles now.......67, 61, 60, 59 and 58. Just got a really nice '69

I bet I have 5 '68 Imps. Don't need more


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> Mazdat, I have 3 '71 Imps. Sort of looking for Bonnevilles now.......67, 61, 60, 59 and 58. Just got a really nice '69
> 
> I bet I have 5 '68 Imps. Don't need more


I need some 68's


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


> this was one of the poster cars of my childhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> def doing something different tho not using the bbs wheels theyre just for show


yeah, that could be a fun build right there. I know I built at least one as a youngster


----------



## dig_derange

MAZDAT said:


>


very cool!


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> yeah, that could be a fun build right there. I know I built at least one as a youngster


 also got it for the mid engine v8 trans


----------



## sandcast

'68s Imps, bonnies or what? I'm guessing Imps


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> '68s Imps, bonnies or what? I'm guessing Imps


68 Impala's


----------



## bigdogg323

sandcast said:


> Mazdat, I have 3 '71 Imps. Sort of looking for Bonnevilles now.......67, 61, 60, 59 and 58. Just got a really nice '69
> 
> I bet I have 5 '68 Imps. Don't need more


CAN I HAVE A 68 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE  :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> CAN I HAVE A 68 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE  :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:



Sorry, I already asked him


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


>


YOU WON THIS!? dammit!!! i got out bid at $109!! what you end it with!?


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> YOU WON THIS!? dammit!!! i got out bid at $109!! what you end it with!?



$133. I'm gonna sell the camaro and trans-am when I get them


----------



## sandcast

Yea, I didn't want to be bothered with dumping the other two cars. That Imp is the white version. Most were red.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:got my package in today!!! picked em all up for $50 while on a business trip in Washington this passed weekend..box cost $30 to ship


----------



## sandcast

You are smart shipping back to your house. Years ago I used to put the parts in the suitcase and throw away the boxes.


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> $133. I'm gonna sell the camaro and trans-am when I get them


LOL, yah that was my plan.....whats the camaro going for?!


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Sorry, I already asked him


:nosad: :tears: :tears:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> LOL, yah that was my plan.....whats the camaro going for?!


You got PM Hock


----------



## grimreaper69

This makes #5, (#2 molded in the elusive gray plastic). :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:got my package in today!!! picked em all up for $50 while on a business trip in Washington this passed weekend..box cost $30 to ship


$50 +30...WOW great score.


----------



## darkside customs

Almost forgot... Got these yesterday...


----------



## Lownslow302

throw out the lambo lol youll thank me later


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> throw out the lambo lol youll thank me later


Oh god.... What's wrong with it ? Lol


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Oh god.... What's wrong with it ? Lol


everything


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


>


CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## MAZDAT

darkside customs said:


>




Can I have just the wheels???


----------



## sandcast

I want the real car


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Can I have just the wheels???


sorry bro i asked him already :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Nope.... Gonna use the wheels on a VW....


----------



## Guest

darkside customs said:


>


Awesome kit I always liked the old testors line in the yellow boxes, some were not engineered to great as far as the body molding but some great subjects they just are not producing anymore.........great find.


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Tonioseven

darkside customs said:


>



It's actually a re-boxed Fujimi Enthusiast kit. The engine should have most of the internal parts.


----------



## darkside customs

modelsinc1967 said:


> Awesome kit I always liked the old testors line in the yellow boxes, some were not engineered to great as far as the body molding but some great subjects they just are not producing anymore.........great find.


Thanks D!


grimreaper69 said:


>


fuckin Silvy whore


Tonioseven said:


> It's actually a re-boxed Fujimi Enthusiast kit. The engine should have most of the internal parts.


Yup... Can't wait to start it...


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> fuckin Silvy whore


Told ya. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Told ya. :roflmao:


:no::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

for casting


----------



## sinicle

Thanks 716 for the info! Got these two for $35 at the Streetlow show today!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice come up Sin. Great price.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Wanted that bike kit for a long ass time,great come up.I'm even thinking bout getting one of those lacs,never was a fan of that type of caddy,but I see so many nice ones being build lately I respect em


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wanted that bike kit for a long ass time,great come up.I'm even thinking bout getting one of those lacs,never was a fan of that type of caddy,but I see so many nice ones being build lately I respect em


The guy has another one if you want it, its $25, ypu cover the shipping and its yours. But let me know soon


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I think Ill wait.I actually need to buy paint for my CCF build coming soon.Is price you say for the for the bike?


----------



## grimreaper69

Todays Ebay wins...........


ANOTHER Silvy....:roflmao:










And after a LONG time searching, waiting for the right price...... $44 shipped, still sealed.......


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Todays Ebay wins...........
> 
> 
> ANOTHER Silvy....:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a LONG time searching, waiting for the right price...... $44 shipped, still sealed.......


What the fuck?!? You need help.... What you gonna do with the Mailtruck?


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> What the fuck?!? You need help.... What you gonna do with the Mailtruck?



Hello, my name is James, and I am a Silverado whore. LMAO

Not sure what I'm gonna do yet, but I've been wantin one for a WHILE. Got a lot of different ideas goin through my head.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

grimreaper69 said:


> Todays Ebay wins...........
> 
> 
> ANOTHER Silvy....:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a LONG time searching, waiting for the right price...... $44 shipped, still sealed.......


Dude,put uzis,Ar 15s,and glocks in there,like the drivers gonna go postal.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Hello, my name is James, and I am a Silverado whore. LMAO
> 
> Not sure what I'm gonna do yet, but I've been wantin one for a WHILE. Got a lot of different ideas goin through my head.


Tell ya what, make it a mail truck and put a stamp on it and mail it to me....


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Tell ya what, make it a mail truck and put a stamp on it and mail it to me....


:roflmao: Wake up already. You been dippin in them shrooms? LMAO


----------



## sandcast

He is gonna build a diorama featuring a disgruntled postal worker.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :roflmao: Wake up already. You been dippin in them shrooms? LMAO


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I've been eyeballing one of those delivery trucks for a while... Can't wait. To see what you do to it!


----------



## Lil Brandon

That would make a bad ass ice cream truck. I'm gonna have ti get one of those


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Lil Brandon said:


> That would make a bad ass ice cream truck. I'm gonna have ti get one of those


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon

grimreaper69 said:


> Todays Ebay wins...........
> 
> 
> ANOTHER Silvy....:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a LONG time searching, waiting for the right price...... $44 shipped, still sealed.......


Can I see some more pics of this thing? Box art or something. This is cool as shit! I want to build a I've cream truck out of one.


----------



## grimreaper69

I'll open it up and post pics as soon as it gets here.


----------



## sinicle

Forgot to throw these up. I got them at the Streetlow show from the guy Sonny who took the pics, they're 12/18 prints. Even though they're just prints, I think I'll wait to get frames before I hang'em.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Those are bad!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*That's what I was thinkin' ! Or a killa Lowrider mailtruck ... JM.02*


Lil Brandon said:


> That would make a bad ass ice cream truck. I'm gonna have ti get one of those


----------



## grimreaper69

Lil Brandon said:


> Can I see some more pics of this thing? Box art or something. This is cool as shit! I want to build a I've cream truck out of one.


Be prepared. They don't normally go for as cheap as I was able to get it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Condit...582?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a76b25bde


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

THANKX WISDONM JUST GOT IT TODAY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice come up,Maz!


----------



## MAZDAT

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice come up,Maz!


Thanx bro!! Whats that resin you got?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Its the 39 wagon rod sports wagon that Wisdonm is showing how he built in his thread.He casted it and I bought a copy.


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Its the 39 wagon rod sports wagon that Wisdonm is showing how he built in his thread.He casted it and I bought a copy.


how much!?


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> Todays Ebay wins...........
> 
> 
> ANOTHER Silvy....:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a LONG time searching, waiting for the right price...... $44 shipped, still sealed.......


If these lamps I got today were smaller? they would go good on that mail Truck.













I would slamm that delivery truck, tub the back and put a monster v8 under the hood. either way the possibility's are vast. good score unk!


----------



## Hydrohype

Brought this from the stash at my moms house! kit is great but the windshield has an enormous gash across it.







if any one know's how to fix it or recast another? let me know. It' s not the only windshield that needs repair.








got these from the mail man Thursday, and two johnsons from the mail man Friday.








Got these along with the over sized lamps from the hobby shop today. these are my moon shine / cough syrup/ spice bottle's..


----------



## Lownslow302

is it cracked or scratched?


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


> is it cracked or scratched?


Its a deep scratch!


----------



## sandcast

You can sand and polish the scratch out.


----------



## Lownslow302

Hydrohype said:


> Its a deep scratch!


cut buff and future.


----------



## grimreaper69

This finally came today.










As promised for Lil Brandon, contents.


----------



## GreenBandit

Ugh I want to slam one of them vans soooooooo bad


----------



## MAZDAT

This morning come up ....


----------



## sandcast

I wish that when I woke up in the morning stuff like that would come up like that GP.

Have you thought about adding the 64 Impala roof on the GP and make a Catalina? Correct body size.


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> I wish that when I woke up in the morning stuff like that would come up like that GP.
> 
> Have you thought about adding the 64 Impala roof on the GP and make a Catalina? Correct body size.



Sounds like a good idea. I may just put and kandi paint job, and flaked roof


----------



## Lil Brandon

grimreaper69 said:


> This finally came today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised for Lil Brandon, contents.



Man I need one of these in my life!


----------



## grimreaper69

Lil Brandon said:


> Man I need one of these in my life!


After doin a quick mock up of the body and gettin a feel for the size and shape, I'm seriously considering an ice cream truck. I definatly need to get better with patterns before I do it though.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a lil somethin today from Wonderbread. Thanks bro, I threw a couple extras in your box.










And got this from Ebay.


----------



## dig_derange

grimreaper69 said:


> This finally came today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised for Lil Brandon, contents.


.


badass man, I have one of those I need to start on eventually


----------



## grimreaper69

dig_derange said:


> .
> 
> 
> badass man, I have one of those I need to start on eventually


I might be goin the Ice Cream truck route with it, gonna need some decals made.


----------



## dig_derange

that's a great idea for it.. LMK. I have a lot of decals already sized for an ice cream truck from another project I started.. the menu & some other random graphics..


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Got a lil somethin today from Wonderbread. Thanks bro, I threw a couple extras in your box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got this from Ebay.


Glad they made it there ok...


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> This morning come up ....


I love it! We had a blue one when I was a kid.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> I might be goin the Ice Cream truck route with it, gonna need some decals made.


:thumbsup: like cartoons ice cream SEMA truck!!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup: like cartoons ice cream SEMA truck!!


There's NO WAY I could pull off a paint job like this, but this is the inspiration.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Todays Ebay wins...........
> 
> 
> ANOTHER Silvy....:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a LONG time searching, waiting for the right price...... $44 shipped, still sealed.......


I snagged one of those on the cheap from Jeral a while ago. Stripped the paint and started taking it apart, The damn thing started to crumble. Pissed me off. Set that fucker on the floor and stomped it.


----------



## dig_derange

MayhemKustomz said:


> I snagged one of those on the cheap from Jeral a while ago. Stripped the paint and started taking it apart, The damn thing started to crumble. Pissed me off. Set that fucker on the floor and stomped it.


ahh damn, that sucks!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

http://www.rothmetalflake.com/flakes.html

anyone use this before ? i'm thinking about trying it out.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got some roll pans and mirrors for all my Chevy's.


----------



## dig_derange

CHEVYXXX said:


> http://www.rothmetalflake.com/flakes.html
> 
> anyone use this before ? i'm thinking about trying it out.


Cemetaryangel81 just used it on his Hudson.. looks incredible.


----------



## Hydrohype

CHEVYXXX said:


> http://www.rothmetalflake.com/flakes.html
> 
> anyone use this before ? i'm thinking about trying it out.


do it do it!


----------



## bigdogg323

grimreaper69 said:


> Got some roll pans and mirrors for all my Chevy's.


Where did u get them from bro?


----------



## grimreaper69

Evil C (Corey Malcolm) on facebook. Took all he had left.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

dig_derange said:


> Cemetaryangel81 just used it on his Hudson.. looks incredible.


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Hydrohype said:


> do it do it!


yeah im pretty sure this is what I am going to go with on my w.i.p. for the LIL SuperShow. hopefully I can finish it on time.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Make sure you check out the tutorial on that flake,the flakes are far apart so I used mine with a candy color


----------



## CHEVYXXX

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Make sure you check out the tutorial on that flake,the flakes are far apart so I used mine with a candy color


thanks for the heads up ! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## wisdonm

Saw this lace at WallyWorld today. $1 per ball. I would like to try a lace paint pattern. How do you get the lace to stay in place while you're spraying?


----------



## grimreaper69

Just gotback from the Model Cave in Ypsilanti. One of the mags is for Jeral.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

wisdonm said:


> Saw this lace at WallyWorld today. $1 per ball. I would like to try a lace paint pattern. How do you get the lace to stay in place while you're spraying?
> 
> View attachment 513069


I tape the edges down,make sure the lace is flat against the body


----------



## Lownslow302

wisdonm said:


> Saw this lace at WallyWorld today. $1 per ball. I would like to try a lace paint pattern. How do you get the lace to stay in place while you're spraying?
> 
> View attachment 513069


i soaked them in pancake syrup


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


>


New clear??


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> New clear??


 ??? this stuffs been around im switching brands from XL to this


----------



## Guest

wisdonm said:


> Saw this lace at WallyWorld today. $1 per ball. I would like to try a lace paint pattern. How do you get the lace to stay in place while you're spraying?
> 
> View attachment 513069


Cool lace will have to go check them out and get some tomorrow, nice they are in strands. Some use spray adhesive to attach to vehicle till its painted. Just a light coat then once painted remove lace and if there is any residue left you can pick that out with a qtip and some rubbing alcohol or a little bit of thinner, if you use thinner you have to act fast so you dont ruin the paint.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got some stuff in today I'll be using on a future junker build.


----------



## MAZDAT

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> Come up of this pass weekend....I knew I was going to get one sooner or later...


Dude this is kool as hell. I wont one too.


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> Just gotback from the Model Cave in Ypsilanti. One of the mags is for Jeral.


Im going to have to get one them mags. Good to see there out in store's.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> Im going to have to get one them mags. Good to see there out in store's.


Not EVERY store will have them since they're from Feb/March. I grabbed the last 2 he had.


----------



## Lownslow302

got my MT from mas


----------



## Tonioseven

Is he back at it?! I need two sets of those and a couple others he casts.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Is he back at it?! I need two sets of those and a couple others he casts.


he took some time off to catch up but he never did quit


----------



## Tonioseven

Cool, I'll hit him up.


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice '72 GMC !


----------



## sandcast

454s with the AMT 72 GMC and 350s with the MPC 72 Chevy Cheyenne. Either way, nice models


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


>


nice!! i just scored one not too long ago! still no trumpeter yet! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

That's my second GMC, goin for a couple more too.


----------



## sandcast

I have a couple GMC s too.


----------



## MAZDAT

This is my come up from Gary...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MAZDAT said:


> This is my come up from Gary...


Lucky devil,you


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> This is my come up from Gary...


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

my come up purchased saturday. 96 fleetwood big body, 120k mi, 2 pumps 6 batts(only 1 was good) 13 in wires with gold spokes with 5th in the trunk.
guy had it wired all backwards, i know nothing of hydraulics, called my cousin he told me what to do. He was second guessing the sale after i got the pumps workin. guess he was tellin people that they needed to get 6 batts to get it off the ground. He was askin 35oo, but i told him if i could get a trailer and get it up and on it that day, id give him 2500.DEAL!!! found out the cylinder came off of the cup, thats y one front side wouldnt go up..anyways, i got 6 new batts, some new wire(noticed some were stripped) and now i gotta find a place that can cut the batt cables so i can drop it and get to the cylinder. got a jackstand sittin under it in pics


----------



## grimreaper69

That's a STEAL at $2500. :wow: :worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> my come up purchased saturday. 96 fleetwood big body, 120k mi, 2 pumps 6 batts(only 1 was good) 13 in wires with gold spokes with 5th in the trunk.
> guy had it wired all backwards, i know nothing of hydraulics, called my cousin he told me what to do. He was second guessing the sale after i got the pumps workin. guess he was tellin people that they needed to get 6 batts to get it off the ground. He was askin 35oo, but i told him if i could get a trailer and get it up and on it that day, id give him 2500.DEAL!!! found out the cylinder came off of the cup, thats y one front side wouldnt go up..anyways, i got 6 new batts, some new wire(noticed some were stripped) and now i gotta find a place that can cut the batt cables so i can drop it and get to the cylinder. got a jackstand sittin under it in pics


:wow:damn almost free!great come up:thumbsup: !!!


----------



## sandcast

Coast, wow! What a deal.


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> my come up purchased saturday. 96 fleetwood big body, 120k mi, 2 pumps 6 batts(only 1 was good) 13 in wires with gold spokes with 5th in the trunk.
> guy had it wired all backwards, i know nothing of hydraulics, called my cousin he told me what to do. He was second guessing the sale after i got the pumps workin. guess he was tellin people that they needed to get 6 batts to get it off the ground. He was askin 35oo, but i told him if i could get a trailer and get it up and on it that day, id give him 2500.DEAL!!! found out the cylinder came off of the cup, thats y one front side wouldnt go up..anyways, i got 6 new batts, some new wire(noticed some were stripped) and now i gotta find a place that can cut the batt cables so i can drop it and get to the cylinder. got a jackstand sittin under it in pics


Dude you picked that up in my hood. WAY2GO man, that kool. $2500 WOW thats a hell of a come up.


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> my come up purchased saturday. 96 fleetwood big body, 120k mi, 2 pumps 6 batts(only 1 was good) 13 in wires with gold spokes with 5th in the trunk.
> guy had it wired all backwards, i know nothing of hydraulics, called my cousin he told me what to do. He was second guessing the sale after i got the pumps workin. guess he was tellin people that they needed to get 6 batts to get it off the ground. He was askin 35oo, but i told him if i could get a trailer and get it up and on it that day, id give him 2500.DEAL!!! found out the cylinder came off of the cup, thats y one front side wouldnt go up..anyways, i got 6 new batts, some new wire(noticed some were stripped) and now i gotta find a place that can cut the batt cables so i can drop it and get to the cylinder. got a jackstand sittin under it in pics



So.................. Do you plan on keepin it or flippin it?


----------



## chris_thobe

I will give you $2503.27 and you bring it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Deal of the year!! It looks like Lowridingmike's Caddy. VERY nice car!!!*


----------



## grimreaper69

Just got back from Model Cave, was in Ann Arbor anyway, figured I'd stop. Now that I got some BMF, maybe I can finish up the 64 Caddy. My daughter wanted the Dakota, wouldn't leave without it. LOL


----------



## hocknberry

a fleet wood at that price is a steal and its lifted!!! you did well coast!! i wish you were closer so i could make your hydro work right!! good deal bro! WANNA SELL IT?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

body mods and making one off parts. good shit to make vert boots so people can stop complaining now


----------



## wisdonm

Looks like plumbers epoxy putty. It looks and works like JB Weld, but much cheaper. I use it for sculpting new parts and mods. You will find it in plumbing departments of many kinds of stores.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> body mods and making one off parts. good shit to make vert boots so people can stop complaining now


complaining about what? your stuff or just wanting them?! roly has all kinds of boots and up tops


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> complaining about what? your stuff or just wanting them?! roly has all kinds of boots and up tops


not all boots work on all cars this you can make a boot as you see fit i started making a dash for my supershow build with this stuff


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> not all boots work on all cars this you can make a boot as you see fit i started making a dash for my supershow build with this stuff


ok, i get yah now i think.....i thought it was for casting....you make parts with it cuz it hardens up, hows it sand?


----------



## grimreaper69

Got these today. Not sure if I wanna keep the Sonoma or trade it off. The bag is a parts kit 72 GMC STEPSIDE missing only wheels and tires, with a few extras.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> ok, i get yah now i think.....i thought it was for casting....you make parts with it cuz it hardens up, hows it sand?


like a dream, parts can be casted off it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

While it suxs that a hobby shop is going under,the kewl thing is that some shit is going really cheap.I got the Chrysler,going back tues for MORE kits add to my stash....


----------



## Lownslow302

everything but the DVD was swap the dvd was a raffle item, shit happened by chance too.


----------



## COAST2COAST

grimreaper69 said:


> Got these today. Not sure if I wanna keep the Sonoma or trade it off. The bag is a parts kit 72 GMC STEPSIDE missing only wheels and tires, with a few extras.


:thumbsup:will give u $25 shipped


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:will give u $25 shipped


For the Noma?


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> a fleet wood at that price is a steal and its lifted!!! you did well coast!! i wish you were closer so i could make your hydro work right!! good deal bro! WANNA SELL IT?! :thumbsup:


Had an issue with the daily driver...damn driveshaft came off from the diff on the freeway... pulled over to the shoulder just in time for the rear to lock up.ended up having to get it towed, damn insurance only covered 12 miles, i was 66 miles from home:facepalm:. damn $250 for a tow back home!...was an easy fix though, only had to get a seal and rethread some threads, pinion bolt had just come off...anyways I ended up getting both vehicles fixed this weekend. havent driven the cadi since i parked it, got no tags.. i leave here in a month, to georgia, no point in gettin em. best believe ima be flossin it in my parking lot though:biggrin:j/k


----------



## COAST2COAST

grimreaper69 said:


> For the Noma?


for both


----------



## grimreaper69

Nope, the 72 is getting parted out for my future dually and short bed projects. Only one that MIGHT be up for grabs is the Noma.


----------



## Hydrohype

from the mail lady today.. three TG9's and two Hxt 900's and a couple little goodys from El Rafa.. thanks bro..


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> Had an issue with the daily driver...damn driveshaft came off from the diff on the freeway... pulled over to the shoulder just in time for the rear to lock up.ended up having to get it towed, damn insurance only covered 12 miles, i was 66 miles from home:facepalm:. damn $250 for a tow back home!...was an easy fix though, only had to get a seal and rethread some threads, pinion bolt had just come off...anyways I ended up getting both vehicles fixed this weekend. havent driven the cadi since i parked it, got no tags.. i leave here in a month, to georgia, no point in gettin em. best believe ima be flossin it in my parking lot though:biggrin:j/k


dont make me drag a car trailer down to your hood and scoop that caddy up!!


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 522234
> 
> 
> from the mail lady today.. three TG9's and two Hxt 900's and a couple little goodys from El Rafa.. thanks bro..


jumped into the servo game huh markie?! ill have to hit yah up when i get to that point?!


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> jumped into the servo game huh markie?! ill have to hit yah up when i get to that point?!


 Im hear for you brah!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Latest haul,this is from the hobby store thats closing next to me,Im going back for more


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Latest haul,this is from the hobby store thats closing next to me,Im going back for more
> View attachment 523994


nice!


----------



## Lownslow302

kinda copped the van on impulse since its a shorty








new testors colors


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lownslow302 said:


> kinda copped the van on impulse since its a shorty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new testors colors


thats cool!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Latest haul,this is from the hobby store thats closing next to me,Im going back for more
> View attachment 523994


Nice haul; hit me up if you want to sell a set of the chrome reverse wheels from the Mercury kit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thats the main reason I got em lol,I'll have an extra set I could do without,I got the tweedy pie for the wheels and engine,still build that car but rat rod style.


----------



## Tonioseven

Awesome.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a package from wondernugget today.


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Got a package from wondernugget today.


lol guess he coiuldnt find a use for them 5 spokes


----------



## grimreaper69

I'll find a use for em. I see an old school mini in my "distant" future. LOL


----------



## Lil Brandon

71 caprice.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Scored this for $30+ cheaper than what almost everybody else was wanting for it... A piece to my 350 swap puzzle on the 1:1
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Chevy-to-BOP-Transmission-Adapter-Plate,3281.html


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lil Brandon said:


> 71 caprice.


No you didn't bastard. From who? Urrrggg! Nice come up brah, c ya'll 2ma! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

had a weird dream when i woke up drove 40 miles out of my way to the hobby shop to find this waiting for me, the lighter fluid is to make a shrinking mold


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

got these hella cheap,the 56 and 64 came with photoetch parts...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I have that 29 roadster pickup,it's a good kit,need to finish it.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Nice come up oldskool! I didn't know that regal existed.


----------



## rollindeep408

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice come up oldskool! I didn't know that regal existed.



Comes with chrome bumpers and a flat hood


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> Comes with chrome bumpers and a flat hood


yeah i didnt even khow it came with chrome bumpers,just got it cuz it was 6 bucks 
there was a bunch of old ass kits...


----------



## hocknberry

Lil Brandon said:


> 71 caprice.


IMO...ugliest of the 70's but i still need one to do my 58 to 76 line up!! clean score brandon!


----------



## grimreaper69

About 10 people have been evicted over the last 2 days from the complex I live in. When this got hauled out I jumped on it. Needs refinished and I need to have another piece of glass cut.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> About 10 people have been evicted over the last 2 days from the complex I live in. When this got hauled out I jumped on it. Needs refinished and I need to have another piece of glass cut.


nice come up!


----------



## grimreaper69

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice come up!


Yup, it'll hold my Lonestar and Pete, both with the new Moebius Great Dane reefer with no problems.


----------



## Lownslow302

50 Ford came with some nice cragars


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


> 50 Ford came with some nice cragars


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

They look almost like the MRc cragars


----------



## MAZDAT

Just got this in the mail yesterday, Just the body, bumpers, glass and misc parts, no chassis or engine


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like that shoebox 2.


----------



## dig_derange

just got these wheels in from Steve Zimmerman over on Facebook. lovin em!


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> They look almost like the MRc cragars


i cast them i use the lip for the 2pc old school sets


----------



## MayhemKustomz

dig_derange said:


> just got these wheels in from Steve Zimmerman over on Facebook. lovin em!


Im diggin those rally wheels.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

love them wheels homie does he have any more or can u get me a set of both of them let me know.


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> just got these wheels in from Steve Zimmerman over on Facebook. lovin em!


this the dude thats making the 20" snow flakes for trans ams?


----------



## Tonioseven

*Nah, that's Casey Littman. I got those snowflakes and they're bad as hell!! I have all kinds of shit to bring to the light but I've been busy with other stuff. Starting this week, I'm back to my own projects!*


----------



## dig_derange

Yeah, he sells them. Just look up steve zimmerman on facebook. They're really well made n come with the directional pegasus tires. I'll play middle man if you need me too though. Hit me on the pm.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## PHXKSTM

met up with a local modeler grabbed up a couple things. its a cheese block i know something to play with till the "Missing Linc" comes out for everybody


----------



## COAST2COAST

my come up from the show....got a lot of 2 for $10 kits, lot of rebuilders for $1-$5 im not a hoarderi just cant pass up a great deal!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

God damn man. I didnt even see all that stuff.


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> God damn man. I didnt even see all that stuff.


cuz coast snagged it before you got there?! im eyeing that 75 cutlass!


----------



## Lownslow302

copped a classic showrod ill be building this real soon


----------



## Tonioseven

Darryl Starbird still drives it.


----------



## chevyman1962

here is what i got yesterday at the show Lower Left Coast NNL


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Darryl Starbird still drives it.


thats crazy i got some info that they did race the car on a track


----------



## CHEVYXXX

came up on a airbrush compressor for $12 bucks over the weekend from a dude who works at a music store called taylor's out of west chester pa.it's pretty old he had a long hose hooked up to it with a nozzle to blow out piano keys. hooked up one of my airbrush's to check it out and it seems to work just fine. finally got a little something after having to sell my badger compressor along with my pasche air brush a few years ago. can't wait to shoot some paint on my project.


----------



## sandcast

CHEVYXXX, That is a great compressor and a great deal. I have one exactly like it. Works fantastic and saves a ton of money.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

sandcast said:


> CHEVYXXX, That is a great compressor and a great deal. I have one exactly like it. Works fantastic and saves a ton of money.


Thanks Sandcast! he listed it for 12 bucks, i wanted to offer him 10 but it was a steal to begin with. i'll be happy to get a few paint jobs out of it. i'm glad to hear it's a good compressor. uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

a fresh 60 impala, 3 sets of pegusu wheels w/ "5.20" tires, and a chrome/gold conti kit all for $35. Best deal ever. From Lonnie of MCBA. He knows all he as to do is say he's "downsizing" and I'm on the way cash in hand. lolz


----------



## MAZDAT

Come up for today, 54 Chevy Panel....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice comeup Maz,be kool to do a Boneyard replica with that!


----------



## MAZDAT

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice comeup Maz,be kool to do a Boneyard replica with that!


The reason I got it is because its white plastic, 90% of them are red plastic. What's the Boneyard?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

A radical 53 panel Ill post pics here in a sec.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I got this from "408models" today. WOW very nice. This is a clean build.


----------



## sandcast

I seriously considered that purple Imp


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MAZDAT said:


> The reason I got it is because its white plastic, 90% of them are red plastic. What's the Boneyard?


Doh,Its a 51,but one might use the roof of that and an AMT 51,or just make a 53 version on THIS panel.My fav at the Mesa show


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that panel is kool. And this boneyard one is kool as hell.

Sand- I got it for cheaper then asking price. That's why I got it.


----------



## LUXMAN

That 65 is crying for some color matched spoked and photoetchef Dayton eagles . . . Super clean work tho!


----------



## halfasskustoms

I was thinking the same thing. So if you got some that you don't need send them to me.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got this today for the 1:1, now I can get it tore apart tomorrow. I miss drivin my own car. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Got this today for the 1:1, now I can get it tore apart tomorrow. I miss drivin my own car. LOL


Was that one of rediculously priced fuel pumps?


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Got this today for the 1:1, now I can get it tore apart tomorrow. I miss drivin my own car. LOL


dropping the tank? im glad i bought a swede tank fuel pump is in the trunk


----------



## grimreaper69

$58 shipped on Ebay, as opposed to $230 at AutoZone.


----------



## grimreaper69

Lownslow302 said:


> dropping the tank? im glad i bought a swede tank fuel pump is in the trunk


Unfortunatly. BUT, my brother is gonna give me a hand.


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Unfortunatly. BUT, my brother is gonna give me a hand.


the pump on mine is a assembly the motor being the most expensive part at about 100


----------



## grimreaper69

I hate this shit, but at least I won't need to do it again before the car goes bye bye.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

grimreaper69 said:


> $58 shipped on Ebay, as opposed to $230 at AutoZone.


Good Deal,I paid about 130$ for mine at NAPA,took the bed off next day,with my friends crane,so I saved.You made out like a bandit:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Good Deal,I paid about 130$ for mine at NAPA,took the bed off next day,with my friends crane,so I saved.You made out like a bandit:thumbsup:


That's what I paid for the pump/sending unit for my truck last year. I cut a hole in the bed though.


----------



## COAST2COAST

my come up of your "not your everyday" kits from the show this past weekend

might just do away with the frame, 77 montes frame looks to fit just right.....with some trimming:biggrin:

























halfass found this one, i never seen one b4...so i had to pick it up...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I like that panel


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> my come up of your "not your everyday" kits from the show this past weekend
> 
> might just do away with the frame, 77 montes frame looks to fit just right.....with some trimming:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halfass found this one, i never seen one b4...so i had to pick it up...


nice!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Your welcome Coast. lol


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> my come up of your "not your everyday" kits from the show this past weekend
> 
> might just do away with the frame, 77 montes frame looks to fit just right.....with some trimming:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halfass found this one, i never seen one b4...so i had to pick it up...


Hey homie, use the 86 Monte for a donor or the Buick GN... That's what I used...


----------



## Lowridingmike

http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons/print


----------



## chris_thobe

My weekly come up, thats a Jimmy Flintstone body for the 51 Fleetline.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chris_thobe said:


> My weekly come up, thats a Jimmy Flintstone body for the 51 Fleetline.


nice!


----------



## chris_thobe

Thanks, had the Gremlin at Hobby Lobby... I saw Badseed do one in 70's style and thought it looked cool as hell so I picked it up. I got the Vette on EBAY for $6.95 + shipping. I just bought it for the motor. Might go in the 51!!! 
:h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice,look forward to the 51,Chris!


----------



## hocknberry

chris_thobe said:


> My weekly come up, thats a Jimmy Flintstone body for the 51 Fleetline.


nice score bro...now that i have ideas for that gremlin.....my hobby lobby doesnt have it anymore! fleetline looks cool too...chop top?


----------



## chris_thobe

Yea its chopped top, but side windows and rear quarters are kinda reworked, so is the nose.. It is nice on the outside but it is THICK! I started cutting the hood out yester day and I bet it is 1/8 inch thick or more in spots!! Going to put the dremel to work on this one..lol Also picked up an AMT 58 Impala!! Thanks EBAY= $13.00


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Last thing I could get from Liberty Hobby b4 they closed the doors.They still had a Hasegawa VW bus with the surfboards for $30 bucks wanted that but didnt have enough:banghead: Still a kool deal here @ $15.00


----------



## sandcast

Cemetary, the hobby shops are dying like flies. I went to a flea market and the guy was selling new kits for $5 $10 and $20. I got a '68 Elky sealed for $10 and a '70 Bonneville vert with boat for $20.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I know,that was the closest one to me,too.He would have gave the VW bus for 25,but I only had 20$ on me smmfh.A 77$ kit.Sounds like you got a really good deal on the Bonnieville with boat! I try to support local hobby shops when they got a good selection.


----------



## sandcast

Best part on the $20 Bonney kit was no shipping $. The shipping cost on Ebay kill you. Also why I buy at local hobby shop, even with tax, can be less money than Ebay.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## avidinha

Nice come up on those chevy trucks, they're getting harder to find.


----------



## COAST2COAST

picked these up off the bay last week real cheap too!!
small scale plastic cars with adjustable suspensions.....may have to open up the doors on one...how bout it panch, down to pattern one outlol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Those are from the 25 cent machines yeah those are tight,used them to test out different paints


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Got a package


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Those are from the 25 cent machines yeah those are tight,used them to test out different paints


:yes: i got a bunch of those somewhere! i was kinda bumbed when i finally got a 57...and it was 4 door....i probably got 20 of those bombs before a 64 and 57 popped out! dont think i ever got that '51 though!? i used the bombs up test painting too!


----------



## grimreaper69

My Amazon haul.










And while in A2 I went the extra 10 miles to Ypsilanti to the Model Cave.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> My Amazon haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while in A2 I went the extra 10 miles to Ypsilanti to the Model Cave.


nice!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

2013 is the year 68's 69's late 60's cadi's and maybe a G-body or two
Im going to complete 2012 with a pancho 65 and maybe a tonio 62 wagon..:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 537763
> View attachment 537766
> View attachment 537768
> 
> 
> 2013 is the year 68's 69's late 60's cadi's and maybe a G-body or two
> Im going to complete 2012 with a pancho 65 and maybe a tonio 62 wagon..:thumbsup:



Fresh meat?


----------



## sandcast

Tonioseven said:


> Fresh meat?


I like that saying. In my neck of the woods we also say "Fresh kill"


----------



## Hydrohype

sandcast said:


> I like that saying. In my neck of the woods we also say "Fresh kill"


 ha ha ha ha


----------



## Hydrohype

I also got these skirts in the mail yesterday from sinicle, they are dead on! I was going to save these pictures for Mock up Monday?

But i can never keep my fat mouth shut when I am excited about something.. okay (big pause deep breath) now i got work to do..


----------



## halfasskustoms

Can't wait to see how that 62 wagon comes out.


----------



## sandcast

The skirts are nice for sure.


----------



## Hydrohype

sandcast said:


> I like that saying. In my neck of the woods we also say "Fresh kill"


okay, seeing big's and Darkside post food on face book all the time is starting to rub off.. i fucking photographed my dinner..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Doug(Sinicle) really did a badass job on those skirts Markie!


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice! How much shipped for the steak?! Paypal NOT ready but I'll pay next week! Lol!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Nice! How much shipped for the steak?! Paypal NOT ready but I'll pay next week! Lol!!


 ha ha ha, I dont thing you will want it by then.. unless we can freeze it.. 

hell yea C.A.. DOUGLASS DID NOT FFFN PLAY WHEN IT CAME TO THOSE SKIRTS.. fuck that do it yourself shit.lol but I have crying about skirts for these cars for a couple of years now.... I DONT THINK I HAVE TO TELL WHAT'S NEXT ON THE SKIRTS LIST?


----------



## sandcast

Hey Hype, did you chop and channel that steak before you cooked it?


----------



## Lownslow302

my GF bought me this but she shipped it in a regular padded envelope :| she knew better.


----------



## MAZDAT

Lownslow302 said:


> my GF bought me this but she shipped it in a regular padded envelope :| she knew better.



That sucks bro. Time to put it under real hot water


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Just got a tahoe kit so I can make a blazer


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Turning into a Chevy truck hoarder lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

haha could'nt say no to a good deal :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Turning into a Chevy truck hoarder lol


NO ONE is more of a Chevy truck hoarder than me. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> NO ONE is more of a Chevy truck hoarder than me. LMAO


Pics to prove it.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Pics to prove it.


You've seen the pics. LOL

Included the Dime's too. Also added a couple Dooley's since this pic was taken.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Good shit from Kustombuilder


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Good shit from Kustombuilder
> View attachment 543057


nice!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

I love those speaker grills......nice.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Just got this today. 2 cabs and all the stuff to make 1 out of. 55 Chevy truck and a 59 elco


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice haul of stuff,bro beat me to that one.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

So its all you guys that keep beating me at the last second over on eBay lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Heres what got from a guy who sells hearse detail parts on ebay,his store is called 3inches under,Im getting the embalming table next week.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude I love that coffin.....nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks dude


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres what got from a guy who sells hearse detail parts on ebay,his store is called 3inches under,Im getting the embalming table next week.
> View attachment 544617


I've been meaning to tell you about him. He's got all kinds of cool stuff that I know you could make work on a few builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I seen his stuff,definataly going back for more


----------



## Lowridingmike

Okay here we go! I got this and this from michaels 50% off..















And this paint, I was outta this color, and they never stock electric pink.. I need that color and root beer as well, like keeping a full stash of these colors..









$17.00 total.. Plus a cute sweater and collar for my new mini pinchure from next door at pet smart.. Not bad for one lunch break (30 min)


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:That's the only way...ill never pay full price for a kit:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

I just bought this off ebay too.. You see where I'm going wit dis?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200581064756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Finally got one of these and a promo wagon


----------



## halfasskustoms

Guys I like both those wagons. Great come up.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Mike nice job on the 60 and the paint.


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres what got from a guy who sells hearse detail parts on ebay,his store is called 3inches under,Im getting the embalming table next week.
> View attachment 544617


Trying to look this fool up on the bay but it wont find him. You have a link.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> Trying to look this fool up on the bay but it wont find him. You have a link.


http://stores.ebay.com/3-inches-under?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks homie.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Just copped a set of these cruisers from Jeremy Mathis on fb L.I.L..


----------



## grimreaper69

Picked up some primer, diamond dust, and Pactra Kryptonite Gold. Can't wait to try out the Pactra, looks like a badass color.


----------



## Lowridingmike

paint pens for $4.00 pack of three testors colors... pack of gold and pack of ultra chrome mbf for... $14.00 SHIPPED! No I'm not tellin where from but I got a source thats SUPER CHEAP! lolz Think I've laready posted the fleetwood I got for my belated b-day.. Just wiating for 60 nomad and skirts to come in the mail, both should b ehere today..


----------



## Lowridingmike

^^^^ j/k if you wanna know where I'm getting the foil cheap from pm me, I might cut ya in, its a hobbdyshop on ebay though.. If you order directly over the phone its cheaper..


----------



## grimreaper69

The wife just got home and she picked this up for me.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> The wife just got home and she picked this up for me.


Thats a good girl. You better thank her by layin down the sausage later.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Thats a good girl. You better thank her by layin down the sausage later.


I woulda done that anyway. LOL

We were at Michaels yesterday pickin up a birthday present for someone and she seen me lookin at it. Since I showed her about the coupon on her phone she's probably gonna be doin a LOT of shoppin there now.


----------



## KingSw1$h

MayhemKustomz said:


> Thats a good girl. You better thank her by layin down the sausage later.


x2


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> The wife just got home and she picked this up for me.



SCORE! I just got my foil in the mail, thought I won the auction for the testors piant pens.. WRONG, got slept at the second of course but I also go the 60 in the mail Saturday and a bit a resin goodies from my homie Jeremy Mathis today, cruiser skirts, carbs, etc.. Got some t.v.'s coming from him this week as well..


----------



## Hydrohype

got a few supplys today. and a real dozy of a package from Tonioseven today.. I have not even opened it because I know its bomb and i got some other work to do.. But trust me? its da bomb...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:facepalmon't tell me u paid $16 for those m.c.s!!!...without tires!! Hope not


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> :facepalmon't tell me u paid $16 for those m.c.s!!!...without tires!! Hope not


Looks like $5.99 to me.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:That's better


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> :facepalmon't tell me u paid $16 for those m.c.s!!!...without tires!! Hope not


lol ha ha ha yea, more like $5.00 but i still fucked up. because i wanted to put them inside of the pegasus 5.20's tires?

but they wont fffffffnnn fit!..


----------



## grimreaper69

Got this today, still sealed. Got one more comin.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Got this today, still sealed. Got one more comin.


Nice score bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2....ready made garage photobooth:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> X2....ready made garage photobooth:thumbsup:


Yup, BIG one. I got 3, with one more on the way.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Hydrohype said:


> lol ha ha ha yea, more like $5.00 but i still fucked up. because i wanted to put them inside of the pegasus 5.20's tires?
> 
> but they wont fffffffnnn fit!..


Put the tires in hot water for a couple mins...then stretch them bitches over the wheel...that's what I had to do


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> Put the tires in hot water for a couple mins...then stretch them bitches over the wheel...that's what I had to do


cool that sounds like a plan... Okay your now unbanned and out of the dogg house!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Coo....didn't know what I was gonna do :facepalm:


:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Coo....didn't know what I was gonna do :facepalm:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


:rofl:lol your good!


----------



## PHXKSTM

my weekend haul also got something monday night in mail


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Nice haul


----------



## Lowmodelr

Good chit


----------



## serio909

Lowridingmike said:


> Just copped a set of these cruisers from Jeremy Mathis on fb L.I.L..


Were can I get some 58 cruiser skirts and aircleaners like that?


----------



## grimreaper69

Another Michaels purchase. $11 after coupon.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Another Michaels purchase. $11 after coupon.


Damn, I need that coupon. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Damn, I need that coupon. lol


Do you have a smart phone (android, iPhone, etc)? If so PM me your # and I'll text it to you.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Do you have a smart phone (android, iPhone, etc)? If so PM me your # and I'll text it to you.


PM sent.


----------



## npazzin

stupid question probably, but does anyone make a NON ss 64 model? or am i just drunk an can't think?


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Got this today, still sealed. Got one more comin.


Where can I find one of those, bro??


----------



## PHXKSTM

got all current issues some good reading


----------



## KingSw1$h

PHXKSTM said:


> got all current issues some good reading


Where can I get those at?


----------



## COAST2COAST

npazzin said:


> stupid question probably, but does anyone make a NON ss 64 model? or am i just drunk an can't think?


i made one a while back...not too hard. check my thread...copper 64 with cream top


----------



## npazzin

care to educate a newbie to the model thing, where you get those?


PHXKSTM said:


> got all current issues some good reading


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Where can I find one of those, bro??


Ebay


----------



## PHXKSTM

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/439970

easier to get them here!!!


----------



## serio909

Just got these from ebay


----------



## KingSw1$h

My ol lady went to Micheal's and brought this back. Thanks for the coupon, Grim. :h5:


----------



## grimreaper69

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

serio909 said:


> Just got these from ebay


Nice come up man.


----------



## darkside customs

Big thank you to Grimreaper aka Wastawtf.... Him and his wife got me an early bday present...


----------



## COAST2COAST

Ain't that the guy from TAKEN:biggrin:

Jk homie


----------



## serio909

COAST2COAST said:


> Ain't that the guy from TAKEN:biggrin:
> 
> Jk homie


Lol.


----------



## rollindeep408

Man I need to get me those magazines ........


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> Ain't that the guy from TAKEN:biggrin:
> 
> Jk homie


:roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

And ANOTHER one. :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Picked this up at michaels this weekend...not in love with this kit...but couldn't pass it up for $7
Also got my hinging materials...Can finally start hinging the 62 &66


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a lil somethin from Wondermuffin.










Of course, the USPS has to fuck shit up every time. See the crack?


----------



## avidinha

I picked this up on the discount shelf at hobby lobby for $8.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice come up...wish I had a hobby lobby close by...they always got stuff on clearance!


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice come up...wish I had a hobby lobby close by...they always got stuff on clearance!


X2 Closest Hobby Lobby to me is an hour away.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yessad:Bout the same for me, I usually hit it up when I'm out that way visiting in laws


----------



## grimreaper69

It's cool though. I got another hobby shop I go to every time I'm in Ann Arbor. I'll be stoppin by there on Wednesday.


----------



## hocknberry

avidinha said:


> I picked this up on the discount shelf at hobby lobby for $8.


thats a steal!! that just got re-popped....clearance already?! nice find!


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Got a lil somethin from Wondermuffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the USPS has to fuck shit up every time. See the crack?


Are u shittin me? Wtf!! Damn bro! I'm sorry... I will hook u up with some goodies for the problem


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Are u shittin me? Wtf!! Damn bro! I'm sorry... I will hook u up with some goodies for the problem


Ain't your fault bro, just the damn USPS as usual. It's fixable.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Just forward it to me
Ill make it look pretty.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just forward it to me
> Ill make it look pretty.


Forward $50 to my paypal first. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Forward $50 to my paypal first. lol


Ha, you broke it and blamed it on the USPS. I got 10 on it. :roflmao:Just fuckin wit ya.


----------



## hocknberry

swap meet today........


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> swap meet today........


Ok, it's official... I hate you! Lucky fucker! I that cannonball run car complete?


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Ok, it's official... I hate you! Lucky fucker! I that cannonball run car complete?


yeszir!! EVERYTHING is there! now to find a good donor to swap the fender's and 1/4's to make it a stock ride instead of the racecar!


----------



## dink

*GOT THIS IN THE MAIL FRIDAY 10/12/12*


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice come up...wish I had a hobby lobby close by...they always got stuff on clearance!


......they always have stuff on clearance...caprice was $13, 66 was $8...they had tons of spray on sale, just needed some dullcoat.or andsome hose material:biggrin:









Got my package from scaledreams...bmf, speakers and wheels...alsoo got my wheels from inthablood


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> ......they always have stuff on clearance...caprice was $13, 66 was $8...they had tons of spray on sale, just needed some dullcoat.or andsome hose material:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my package from scaledreams...bmf, speakers and wheels...alsoo got my wheels from inthablood


:shocked:nice!!!!
how much for the 66 shipped?


----------



## COAST2COAST

.......






:no::biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Coast thats a hell of a come up on the models. Were you get then from.?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Hobby lobby....... hummer was from michaels......don't know what the deal was, thought it was bcus the box was dented.....so I started denting the kits I wanted:facepalm:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Sorry brotha, don't know of any hobby lobbies out your way


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice. There's 1 about 45 min from me. Only been there 1 time.


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> Hobby lobby....... hummer was from michaels......don't know what the deal was, thought it was bcus the box was dented.....so I started denting the kits I wanted:facepalm:


He said he got a hummer from Michael. Who the hell is Michael??? :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

:no: he won't tell.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:scrutinize:







:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Found 3 if these in my storage. I had ordered them from a lowrider magazine back in the 90's. All 65 impalas with 4 motor independent wheel suspension and the playstation style switchbox controller.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no::biggrin:


:tears:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Wanna sell one of those:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Yea im down to sell those 65's . Hit me up. pm me


----------



## grimreaper69

More goodies for the garage.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> More goodies for the garage.


Nice!


----------



## Lowmodelr

Im happy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lowmodelr said:


> Im happy


 damn!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

NICE SCORE!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Nice!


$32 worth of resin for less than $20 shipped.


----------



## grimreaper69

Should be here next week.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Should be here next week.


Oh lord


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Oh lord


I'm in love with the Countach, have been since I was little. And there's nothin sexier than Koenig styling on a Countach.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> I'm in love with the Countach, have been since I was little. And there's nothin sexier than Koenig styling on a Countach.


x2!! if i won the power ball it be the first exotic i'd buy! then step up to the newer ones!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Got my Birthday present a couple days early OMFG this bitch is SICK!!! I think Ill even build it now...55 Caddy wagon from RMR


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice wagon


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice wagon


X 1000 that's badass. Can I have it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks 40$ and you get the interior,frame,grill, bumpers just about all you need to build a kool curbside,the hoods already opened tho,might just put a motor in it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

$40 WOW dose it come with the windows?


----------



## sinicle

Found this today at Michaels, thought it looked more like scale steelbraided line than....well, scale steelbraided line! Lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> $40 WOW dose it come with the windows?


Well everything but that.That's easy to make tho


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

For my bomb projects,just got to send em to chrome


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


damn those are cool! im liking the ones on the right:nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> For my bomb projects,just got to send em to chrome
> View attachment 557603


nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks man


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> For my bomb projects,just got to send em to chrome
> View attachment 557603


Where the hell you get those from.? I need som them.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> Where the hell you get those from.? I need som them.


I think KB cast them.


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> I think KB cast them.


We have a link or something more to go on....


----------



## grimreaper69

FB bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah,Kustombuilder been casting up a storm lately,I should try to see if he'll start a sales thread here.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah see if he well. Love to see his stuff.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> Yeah see if he well. Love to see his stuff.


x2!!! simon!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice come up oldskool.


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah buddy....


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> Yeah buddy....


X 2


----------



## grimreaper69

If anyone is lookin.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trumpeter-1...873849956?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item20ccbc5c64


----------



## Lowridingmike

Franklin Ink Red bandana decal set w/ personalized plates, 64 photo etch set, 8 component speakers made of resin, 64 glass, 66 glass all for an amazing price all in one day.. I didn't break 25.00.. lolz shipped. But there was supposed to be a set of 64 skirts in the re that were mia.. :sad:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Pics or didn't happen:biggrin:...........j/k....i got a cam ill trade for the big body:x:


----------



## sinicle

A buddy of mine found out that I build and he gave me all this saying: "It's been in my garage for almost a decade, I'm never gonna build, I want you to have it."

Thanks again Chris, it was very generous of you.


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice....we all need friends like that..

..anyone wanna b my friend:x:


----------



## uncle poop

wow nice friend you have there. those the truck models in the center is sweet. wonder if any of the hobby shops near me has something like that.


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> A buddy of mine found out that I build and he gave me all this saying: "It's been in my garage for almost a decade, I'm never gonna build, I want you to have it."
> 
> Thanks again Chris, it was very generous of you.



Oh shit! Espn Sportcenter's top 10 play of the day!


----------



## Lowridingmike

COAST2COAST said:


> Pics or didn't happen:biggrin:...........j/k....i got a cam ill trade for the big body:x:


you're such a kidder.. Guess what? I got camera access now, I'm just at work.. Pics COMING SOON! And if you want a big body that just buy one off facebook or pm Lil Brandon or Tbone11, those guys got em all day.. I'm lucky, I'm in the same boat as you, took me 2 yrs and finally on my b-day t-bone11 came though wit a nice lil present... Hella lucky.. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

sinicle said:


> A buddy of mine found out that I build and he gave me all this saying: "It's been in my garage for almost a decade, I'm never gonna build, I want you to have it."
> 
> Thanks again Chris, it was very generous of you.


I'll take one of them there Dusters. LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn sin, nice houl man.


----------



## sinicle

Yeah, that was hella generous of him. Real nice guy


----------



## rollindeep408

That's a cool come up Doug


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> That's a cool come up Doug


X2


----------



## Lowridingmike

Pics or nothin right??lolz I did pass out last night. BUt not til after taking baby gurl trick or treating. didn;t get hoem til 11 and passed out round 3.. lolz


----------



## serio909

Slammdsonoma hooked it up


----------



## halfasskustoms

Mike where you get them decals homie. Did trend make those.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> Mike where you get them decals homie. Did trend make those.


Trend has those AND blue. 

Got me some treadplate today, 4 sheets from Don Mills.


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 560608
> 
> View attachment 560609
> 
> 
> Pics or nothin right??lolz I did pass out last night. BUt not til after taking baby gurl trick or treating. didn;t get hoem til 11 and passed out round 3.. lolz


Gang banging models ..........


----------



## Lowrider-gee

I got this 62 impala got it home opened it up and im missing alot. The windshield,the hood, the entire front suspension,the rear convertable boot, the steering wheel and steering coloum,the back part of the front bucket seats,the rear tail lights, the rear trunk piece where the tail lights glue into, the wheels and tires and the exhaust system. Wow wtf amt ertl. Ive had kits that were missing parts before but this is b.s. anyway anyone have any donor parts all I need would be windshield,convertable boot,the hood,and rear tail lights and the trunk piece the tail lights glue into. I can pull together all the rest from my parts junkyard box. Or should I just mold the rear flat no tail lights and try to make the hood. Im lost L.I.L family. Any suggestions


----------



## COAST2COAST

order the parts thru revell, I think some parts will match up:dunno:


----------



## Lowridingmike

COAST2COAST said:


> order the parts thru revell, I think some parts will match up:dunno:


He'd have better luck using lindberg 61 parts they're almost identical.


Yea my foe gonna be reppin.. Soowoo...


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Hell yeah, coast2coast and lowridingmike good looking out. Ill check into those


----------



## Lowridingmike

Here we go. Some NOS hoppin hydros vogues, and some 64 skirts resin from jeremy mathis of course.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/amt-1962-chevy-impala-ss-409-convertible3.html


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowridingmike said:


> Here we go. Some NOS hoppin hydros vogues, and some 64 skirts resin from jeremy mathis of course.
> 
> View attachment 561039
> 
> View attachment 561040


I had a set of those vogues that I traded to a homie in Los underground kings now wishing I didn't cause they hard to find .........


----------



## Lowridingmike

rollindeep408 said:


> I had a set of those vogues that I traded to a homie in Los underground kings now wishing I didn't cause they hard to find .........


Exactly why I had to have em. had one set back in lik e'99-2000 and haven't seen a set since. These were for sale from a cool homie I do biz w/ anywayz so just copped em. I've had ppl offer as much as $25-$30 for em so far. Only paid way cheaper than that for em.. lolz prolly cheaper than when they were new or just as much.

NOt for models but paid bout $30 for this at the party-yard yesterday. Dunno if it's goin on my coupe or selling it...


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowridingmike said:


> Exactly why I had to have em. had one set back in lik e'99-2000 and haven't seen a set since. These were for sale from a cool homie I do biz w/ anywayz so just copped em. I've had ppl offer as much as $25-$30 for em so far. Only paid way cheaper than that for em.. lolz prolly cheaper than when they were new or just as much.
> 
> NOt for models but paid bout $30 for this at the party-yard yesterday. Dunno if it's goin on my coupe or selling it...
> View attachment 561771


Good score should throw it on the lac ..... I just think they look like shit on g body's


----------



## grimreaper69

Got some stuff from mademan yesterday.










And an L88 hood for my future 72 crew cab dually project. Need to get me a couple more of these. They're NICE.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

My scores from the show,got these for 10$ each


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool man.


----------



## Guest

won this today at my local model club meeting, love our raffles.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> My scores from the show,got these for 10$ each
> View attachment 564576


nice!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

modelsinc1967 said:


> View attachment 564995
> 
> won this today at my local model club meeting, love our raffles.


:shocked::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> My scores from the show,got these for 10$ each
> View attachment 564576


Nice!


----------



## bigdogg323

I FINALY GET TO POST SUMTHING IN HERE LOL.... :tears:

MY COME UP THIS WEEKEND FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  :naughty:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Holly chit bro... nice!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bigdogg323 said:


> I FINALY GET TO POST SUMTHING IN HERE LOL.... :tears:
> 
> MY COME UP THIS WEEKEND FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  :naughty:


:wow:wow!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's 20 years of worth of work there


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowmodelr said:


> Holly chit bro... nice!!!


thats what i said :yes:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow:wow!!!


said that too 



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's 20 years of worth of work there


:no: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

GodDamn BIG for free. WOW. Great haul.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Nice haul...that's about 2 yrs of started projects right there:biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> I FINALY GET TO POST SUMTHING IN HERE LOL.... :tears:
> 
> MY COME UP THIS WEEKEND FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  :naughty:


Thats too many projects for you...

Ill take that Samba Bus...:x:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> Thats too many projects for you...
> 
> Ill take that Samba Bus...:x:


:bowrofl: good one :nono: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :finger:


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> :bowrofl: good one :nono: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :finger:


:angry:C'mon...I wanna post in here too...


----------



## sandcast

Free is a beautiful word


----------



## grimreaper69

Uh oh, what's this????





















79 Elco promo. This thing is MINT. $20 shipped. I'm cheesin right now. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Uh oh, what's this????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79 Elco promo. This thing is MINT. $20 shipped. I'm cheesin right now. LOL


Love it.... Can't wait tosee what's do wit it


----------



## rollindeep408

nice frank looks like more projects for the table lolhno:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> nice frank looks like more projects for the table lolhno:


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

sandcast said:


> Free is a beautiful word


Yes it is bro


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :angry:C'mon...I wanna post in here too...


:nono: chale loco ive been wanting one for a min bro :naughty:


----------



## grimreaper69

sneekyg909 said:


> Thats too many projects for you...
> 
> Ill take that Samba Bus...:x:


Hell, I'll take one of the choppers. LOL


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> Chale loco ive been wanting one for a min bro :naughty:


Me to I wanna paint it ceiling wax red and lay it on the rockers


----------



## halfasskustoms

Went to a train show on Sunday. Picked up these. All 1/87 scale.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Cool I like those trailers


----------



## darkside customs

Got theses at. The show today....
The white box was a sealed 48 Aerosedan kit...
Everything totaled to under 40 bucks


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Got theses at. The show today....
> The white box was a sealed 48 Aerosedan kit...
> Everything totaled to under 40 bucks


:finger:


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :finger:


:roflmao:


----------



## face108

bigdogg323 said:


> :nono: chale loco ive been wanting one for a min bro :naughty:


Model car swapmeet 9$


----------



## hocknberry

swap meet today....59 for a 2 door wagon...might flip the bmr's and lex's


----------



## Guest

bigdogg323 said:


> I FINALY GET TO POST SUMTHING IN HERE LOL.... :tears:
> 
> MY COME UP THIS WEEKEND FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  :naughty:


Free???? wow very lucky man.....


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## halfasskustoms

God dammit Cemetary, You becoming to be the resin king.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

What can I say,I'm a fan of JF,just gotta find a grill from the monogram 41 Lincoln


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 568547


nice!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> What can I say,I'm a fan of JF,just gotta find a grill from the monogram 41 Lincoln


got any lincoln zephyr's for trade?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> got any lincoln zephyr's for trade?


I was gonna ask the same LOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I was gonna ask the same LOL


lol! :wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

got an nos big bad johnson motor...


----------



## LUXMAN

JUST A HEADSUO FAMILY DOLLAR HAS THESE COOL ASS LITTLE ICE CREAM TRUCKS FOR$5! Theyre 1:25 scale come on spokes and play cool ganster ice cream music. 


Very cheao way to have and ice cream truck in your collection. Im painting mine and bmf and some other stuff. Pics soon, in my topic


----------



## PHXKSTM

Thank you lux just got one on way home got the taco one


----------



## COAST2COAST

Had to order my chrome paint online...so since i had to pay for shippin anyways, they had these 2 kits for $10 ea....cant go wron with a $10 kit...and the tires were $3.50


----------



## Met8to

Nice come up!


----------



## Tonioseven

Dayum! What site?! I could use some tires.


----------



## Tonioseven

LUXMAN said:


> JUST A HEADSUO FAMILY DOLLAR HAS THESE COOL ASS LITTLE ICE CREAM TRUCKS FOR$5! Theyre 1:25 scale come on spokes and play cool ganster ice cream music.
> 
> 
> Very cheao way to have and ice cream truck in your collection. Im painting mine and bmf and some other stuff. Pics soon, in my topic


Gonna check 'em out in the mornin'!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tonioseven said:


> Dayum! What site?! I could use some tires.


ehobbies.com


----------



## Tonioseven

Righteous!! Thanks brotha!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Five dollar's


----------



## rollindeep408

PHXKSTM said:


> Five dollar's


Bad ass I want one


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass I want one


x2!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> Had to order my chrome paint online...so since i had to pay for shippin anyways, they had these 2 kits for $10 ea....cant go wron with a $10 kit...and the tires were $3.50



Does anyone have the Pegasus part # for the skinny radial style tires I needs pm me please thanks ....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> Does anyone have the Pegasus part # for the skinny radial style tires I needs pm me please thanks ....


#1016 520 whitewall tires


----------



## rollindeep408

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> #1016 520 whitewall tires


Thanks man


----------



## Dre1only

PHXKSTM said:


> Five dollar's


my kids stay in the toy section every time I go there,I never would of thought of that good heads up fella's :h5: shit for 5 cuts cant go wrong ...


----------



## LUXMAN

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna check 'em out in the mornin'!! :thumbsup:


Aww shit ! Tonio I hope you get one and pattern it out real proper like!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollindeep408 said:


> Thanks man


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

Added another to my Bug collection...
Thanks Ronnie ...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Is kool bug guy!! Is it chopped or is it just that the no post makes it look like that.


----------



## DTKH22

ey those icecream and taco trucks r sick as hell but if u rilly look at the taco one it its kinda racies ys it gotta b a taco truck wit wires y not a ups or milk r they gettin at somthin haha


----------



## darkside customs

halfasskustoms said:


> Is kool bug guy!! Is it chopped or is it just that the no post makes it look like that.


It's chopped....


----------



## chevyman1962

This was my score today at the Long Beach Car swap meet


----------



## face108

chevyman1962 said:


> This was my score today at the Long Beach Car swap meet
> View attachment 573364


Dam i didnt kno about a Long Beach swapmeet that sales models....


----------



## chevyman1962

face108 said:


> Dam i didnt kno about a Long Beach swapmeet that sales models....


 Once in a while some guys take models to sell. this was one of those days, and got them for a good price to


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## face108

chevyman1962 said:


> Once in a while some guys take models to sell. this was one of those days, and got them for a good price to


Dam the next big model swapmeet is in march in Buena park ill post the flyer for those who wanna go i bought my kits like 3$ each the most i paid was 15


----------



## chevyman1962

face108 said:


> Dam the next big model swapmeet is in march in Buena park ill post the flyer for those who wanna go i bought my kits like 3$ each the most i paid was 15


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


>


is that one of those cellular phone thingamajigs?! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Nope, just the box. :roflmao:

This thing is badass. MUCH better than that damn POS I had before.


----------



## wisdonm

Did you see the free surface prep offer? [email protected]

Anybody try thier candy paints?


----------



## Tonioseven

LUXMAN said:


> Aww shit ! Tonio I hope you get one and pattern it out real proper like!!!


Got it at home chillin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke

*Ratz, Rodz and Rust*










picked this up in Vegas on Thanks Giving weekend


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that's a book...wow I didn't know he made a book. That's kool.


----------



## Bogyoke

*Ratz, Rodz and Rust*

yeah it's very informative and thoroughly illustrated :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Here is what i picked up on sun at the Long Beach Car swap meet


----------



## Lowrider-gee

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that's a book...wow I didn't know he made a book. That's kool.


X2


----------



## machio




----------



## hocknberry

machio said:


>


yah!! whats was the ticket on that?!


----------



## halfasskustoms

hocknberry said:


> yah!! whats was the ticket on that?!


X 2


----------



## machio

Sup homies,I Won it on eBay for a little under 80.00 shipped .


----------



## hocknberry

my sunday come up....1 more not in the pic, cuz its for the ex-change!


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


>


CAN I HAVE IT :naughty:





































































































JK BRO NICE COME UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## machio

Nice!


----------



## machio

Thanks Frank.


----------



## hocknberry

machio said:


> Sup homies,I Won it on eBay for a little under 80.00 shipped .


:h5:...trade you a 48 sedan delivery!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

machio said:


>


Lucky you:cheesy:Sweet deal those often go for alot more then 80$


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Got my crossbars today,these are sweet as fuck,think Ill use em on the 55 Cadillac Viewmaster Wagon.


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got my crossbars today,these are sweet as fuck,think Ill use em on the 55 Cadillac Viewmaster Wagon.
> View attachment 581018


Nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got my crossbars today,these are sweet as fuck,think Ill use em on the 55 Cadillac Viewmaster Wagon.
> View attachment 581018


damn those are nice!!! 
im waiting for mines to come in..
your's are diffrent,the one's i ordered came wit thin whitewalls...


----------



## Compton1964

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got my crossbars today,these are sweet as fuck,think Ill use em on the 55 Cadillac Viewmaster Wagon.
> View attachment 581018


Nice... Where did you get them??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks fellas,Modelroundup.com has the WideWhites


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:shocked:found a set of crossbars at the hobby shop,to bad they only had 1 set


----------



## sinicle

Got these stainless steel surgical sutures in gauges 20-35.









They're perfect for all types of hardlines, hinge wire, coil springs, ect and being stainless, they'll never tarnish.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Got these stainless steel surgical sutures in gauges 20-35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're perfect for all types of hardlines, hinge wire, coil springs, ect and being stainless, they'll never tarnish.


nice!


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> Got these stainless steel surgical sutures in gauges 20-35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're perfect for all types of hardlines, hinge wire, coil springs, ect and being stainless, they'll never tarnish.


good idea! where and how much?


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> good idea! where and how much?


my wife is a veterinary Sx tech, and this was outdated equipment that they were throwing out so I grabbed some. I don't think you can find this stuff anywhere shy of Sx supply places


----------



## biglukftwrthtx

X86 how much


----------



## sinicle

biglukftwrthtx said:


> X86 how much


If I get more, I'll sell some. But this is mine, not for sale.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

just picked these up for a future build.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn I love this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn I love this.


 Nice come up buddy!


----------



## darkside customs

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn I love this.


Does want!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Nice work


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice OLDSKOOL better stock up while u can!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice OLDSKOOL better stock up while u can!


lol fuck yeah!!!:werd:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dide a trade and a lil $ for this SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET merc. Im building this today. Just got my MOJO back. Oh and a kool hotrod window frame.

Thanks Automob/Mike


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet trade buddy!! That's too nice to sit on!!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## SlammdSonoma

All about that atomic rust color eh grim? Pretty cool color.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hell yeah bro, I'm lovin the Pactra line right now. Got some more Tamiya clear orange comin too.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


>


Oh an Elky!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Oh an Elky!


Told you I had another one comin. LOL I'm on a 79 kick, since that's my birth year.


----------



## grimreaper69

I got this from my mom and step-dad for Christmas. 























Viper 2 way alarm/remote start.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:79 was a good year:biggrin:..couple more and we'll be some old fogies...damn how time flies:facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Latest score


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Latest score
> View attachment 585907


SELL ME ONE?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I actually need both cuz Im stretching it out,sorry man


----------



## wisdonm

Are those FD GM motor homes? We towed race cars with one for abount 5 years. Not a good thing when it comes to towing.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah they're GMC rvs I heard the real ones are pretty under powered too


----------



## wisdonm

They had air bag suspesion and Toronado 455 engines. 400hp anf 500 ft pounds seemed like enough. They took forever to accelerate over 50 with a trailer. You used downhill stretches to get up to 75 and then if you locked in the cruise control, it would hold that speed. Another problem, with a trailer, was massive understeer or push. Like driving on ice, you would turn way before a turn and hope the tires would eventually bite in time to make the turn.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Got my grail in Im happy as shit I finally landed one:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it. Great find homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks never thought I'd get my hands on one so cheap


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## caprice on dz

picked this up for $40 shipped, clean and hardly and yellow, gonna build the EM-50 Urban Assault Vehicle from the movie "Stripes"









Got this last week, gonna build a replica of 1 of 2 of my friends rides with it, just need to decide which one.









No pic but I scored 4 prewired two motor hoppin hydro chassis, I have locals who want hoppers built for them


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice score on the Hess!


----------



## Lowmodelr

$20


----------



## Lowmodelr

Got this stuff for free


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lowmodelr said:


> Got this stuff for free


For free......fuck you too then........nice score man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Free...now thats a come up....wanna sell a set of them skirts
.....
I need to get a FB page..... just to buy some resin!!!


----------



## Lowmodelr

Ill pm u . I wana get a mold made for incase i need sum later first


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

MY FIRST RUN. GOT SOME GOODIES FOR MY 68, AND A LITTLE GRILL AND BUMPER ACTION FOR MY 69 PROMO!..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 590083
> View attachment 590084
> View attachment 590085
> 
> 
> MY FIRST RUN. GOT SOME GOODIES FOR MY 68, AND A LITTLE GRILL AND BUMPER ACTION FOR MY 69 PROMO!..
> 
> View attachment 590179
> View attachment 590180


nice!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: That vert is on its way...lookin good hydro


----------



## wisdonm

*vinyl white walls, wide whites, skinnys, red, blue, gold, and custom*

Seen some of these recently. Look great. Price is right. They will also do custom sizes and colors.

http://www.vinylnationdecals.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## halfasskustoms

^^^^ hes got a page on the classefiede sec-.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Got this swwwweeeeeeeeeeet 55 Cadillac coupe from Daniel Muller on fb.Took almost a month and a half to get here and I was starting to lose faith but this was worth it.


----------



## Tonioseven

wisdonm said:


> Seen some of these recently. Look great. Price is right. They will also do custom sizes and colors.
> 
> http://www.vinylnationdecals.com/apps/webstore/



Thanks for this link; just ordered a set. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

$26 ebay score....dont mess with 1/32 but i couldnt pass up the price


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice Tonio,been looking for those issues for while!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got this swwwweeeeeeeeeeet 55 Cadillac coupe from Daniel Muller on fb.Took almost a month and a half to get here and I was starting to lose faith but this was worth it.
> View attachment 593040


beautiful ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks OLDSKOOL,paint he did on it was pretty good,think I won't change that


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Got this in the mail today.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn dude....your bcoming the king of resins
Keep up the great work


----------



## dusty87ls

Couldn't find a parts for sale thread so I figured I would post here . Any one need or want these disc brakes kit? They are from Pegasus just didn't use em. Open to offers


----------



## rollindeep408

Well I didn't take any pics of my Nnl come up but most everyone knows the kits lol I got a 49 revel merc from Ronnie and a 51 Chevy coupe from Ronnie as an early bday gift thanks again homie now for the buys I got a couple of kit pieces from the 48 galaxie kit I got a resin 39 Chevy master deluxe and a 39 coupe to bash also got a 69 rivi and a and a Harley Davidson kit


----------



## sinicle

My come-ups from NNLs this year were a 66 Imp, and a 59 Elco from Ronnie, a Grand National from Evan(not pictured), a resin 39 Master Deluxe, and a KZ1000 to do a replica of my 1:1 bike


----------



## rollin yota28

BAM!!


----------



## wisdonm

Nice looking air brush set.

I picked these up at a 1:1 swap meet yesterday. 









The guy wanted $10 for all 3. They are sealed. Actually, I'm not interested in any of them, but I never pass up a sealed kit for less than $5. Been known to give them to kids at shows.


----------



## gbpstl

i came across all this yesterday


----------



## gbpstl




----------



## KingSw1$h

gbpstl said:


> i came across all this yesterday
> 
> View attachment 612798
> View attachment 612803
> View attachment 612804
> View attachment 612805
> View attachment 612806
> View attachment 612807
> View attachment 612799
> View attachment 612800
> View attachment 612801
> View attachment 612802


Taurus!!


----------



## gbpstl

KingSw1$h said:


> Taurus!!


For sale too...make me an offer on one or both


----------



## DEUCES76

nice come up bro


----------



## gbpstl

DEUCES76 said:


> nice come up bro


I thought so too i dont need them just didnt want to pass them up lol so they are for sale


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice I like the older elderodo


----------



## grimreaper69

Got the new brakes for my car.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

wisdonm said:


> Nice looking air brush set.
> 
> I picked these up at a 1:1 swap meet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 611841
> 
> 
> The guy wanted $10 for all 3. They are sealed. Actually, I'm not interested in any of them, but I never pass up a sealed kit for less than $5. Been known to give them to kids at shows.


:shockedhh damn! nice!:h5:


----------



## gbpstl

craigslist score... all 3 unopened


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice....i can never find kits in my craiglist city


----------



## gbpstl

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice....i can never find kits in my craiglist city


shit this is the first time ever for me within driving distance lol normally i look on chicago area craigslist to find them lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

Shit, i even ran an ad lookin for some kits for my son, said he broke his leg and was stranded in the house....:biggrin:i dont have kids, played the sympathy roll....still no hits:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::dunno:


----------



## gbpstl

COAST2COAST said:


> Shit, i even ran an ad lookin for some kits for my son, said he broke his leg and was stranded in the house....:biggrin:i dont have kids, played the sympathy roll....still no hits:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::dunno:



lmaoooooooooooooo thats crazy i damn near just spit my soda out on the comp when i read that lollllz


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## gbpstl

oh and this today  complete and on ebay lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:



Needs some work


----------



## Dre1only

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Needs some work


:thumbsup::thumbsup: LOOKS STR8 HOMIE !!!


----------



## wisdonm

Look what the mail dude delivered today.









It's a new, rare, super duty, all steel, 4-pinion Track-Lok unit. I've been looking on and off for 15 years for one. I have 4 complete pumpkins (3.0, 3.55, 3.8, and 4.11), but no posi's. Best of all, I paid less than the cheapest used one I've seen, delivered.

It's in the teens with a wind chill below 0, so I'll just wait a little longer to install it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Got back from the Spring Fling Model Swap Meet with these,The johann 68 T-bird and an Ambulance,just got another ambulance as a glue bomb too.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

nice!:thumbsup:
the t-bird is bad ass!


----------



## chevyman1962

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got back from the Spring Fling Model Swap Meet with these,The johann 68 T-bird and an Ambulance,just got another ambulance as a glue bomb too.
> View attachment 623876
> View attachment 623877


Nice come up :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

Man, that T-Bird looks sick as already.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks guys you know I can't wait to sling some paint on this


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

This is tempting....








:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl:


----------



## OFDatTX

Lorenzon 

WTF!!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's wat I said when I opened up the box,I'm using that fucker with a hot ass nurse figure for the Ambulance lol


----------



## wisdonm

Seek medical attention, if it lasts more than four hours.


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This is tempting....
> View attachment 624493
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> View attachment 624495


talk about DIE HARD!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This is tempting....
> View attachment 624493
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> View attachment 624495


thats a bad ass panel!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice


----------



## wisdonm

That's a JimmyFlintstone piece called Viagra Vic. The other one is Toe Tag Tony. $10 each.


----------



## Damaged

A mate found and grabbed this kit at garage sale,and ask if I was interested.Naturally I said yeah,as I thought it would be cool built as a lowrider.


----------



## Compton1964

79 johan.... Just arrived today 10 out of 10 in condition


----------



## wisdonm

Got this glue bomb today. I'tll be a curbside. I need to practice painting patterns.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice


----------



## Lownslow302

stuff other people got from me


----------



## PaidNFullBenz

^^^Where did you get them model Forgiato rims from?^^^


----------



## Raise Up

Lownslow302 said:


> stuff other people got from me


Will you be making the 84s without the extreme poke?


----------



## Mr.king of donks

Working on it now


----------



## OldSchoolVato

Lownslow302 said:


> stuff other people got from me


 if you build all those things your a true artist, respetos dogg


----------



## Lownslow302

OldSchoolVato said:


> if you build all those things your a true artist, respetos dogg


Thanks, i modeled the parts and you can get them on my store through a third party.
http://www.shapeways.com/shops/shapeways.com/shops/odd


----------



## Lownslow302

PaidNFullBenz said:


> ^^^Where did you get them model Forgiato rims from?^^^


I made them i got a Forgiato like wheel but the Forgiato logo wheel is a 100% one off i might drop 2 more in the summer when i settle on the desing as 22/24 im mostly concentrating on the hinge project
http://www.shapeways.com/model/9031...-staggered-dish-kit.html?li=productBox-search


Raise Up said:


> Will you be making the 84s without the extreme poke?


Thats a 84, Extreme is a G15 i got a DIY kit you can make your own poke.


----------



## wisdonm

How much are the hinges? What are they made out of?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> stuff other people got from me


ur doin ur thang fam get down wit d get down much props!!!


----------



## PaidNFullBenz

Definitely...Hope you got plans to make all the high end shit...
DUB floaters/spinners/ 1 pcs.
Davin spinners/ Multi-pieces
Forgiato's
Asanti's
Auto Counture
ETC.


----------



## Lownslow302

PaidNFullBenz said:


> Definitely...Hope you got plans to make all the high end shit...
> DUB floaters/spinners/ 1 pcs.
> Davin spinners/ Multi-pieces
> Forgiato's
> Asanti's
> Auto Counture
> ETC.


Have you even looked in the link, wheels come out depending on how i like them i do take custom orders but be prepared to pay.


----------



## Lownslow302

pina's LRM replica said:


> ur doin ur thang fam get down wit d get down much props!!!


:thumbsup:


wisdonm said:


> How much are the hinges? What are they made out of?


wont know but theyre gonna be sold in 4 car kits last i checked around 40, theyre like resin.


----------



## Bogyoke

nice designs.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THANK'S LOWNSLOW302 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

got the test hinges today and my spinner prototypes they need more work.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> got the test hinges today and my spinner prototypes they need more work.


nice!! Keep doin ur thang fam


----------



## caprice on dz

letting go of a few to cover repairs to my 1:1 daily driver 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281093096853&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281093101292&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281093103331&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281093104366&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## darkside customs

Got these yesterday...
The Caprice is from Mademan 
And the other 2 are from Hobby Lobby
With a 40% off coupon it made the 51 Fleetline come to 17.99


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Came back from the Desert Scale NNL with these 60 Lincoln,59 Dodge wagon and 31 Caddy town car


----------



## hocknberry

its a little rough, but i've never seen one in resin and for $8 shipped.......why not?!


----------



## Compton1964

Has potential......


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 635894
> Came back from the Desert Scale NNL with these 60 Lincoln,59 Dodge wagon and 31 Caddy town car
> View attachment 635895
> 
> View attachment 635893


the lincoln looks bad ass like that,just flake the top :naughty:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I won't do much modifications to the 60,but the promo paints got chips and scratches so I gotta repaint her any ways.Aslo gotta get the moldseams off the bumper and rechrome those too


----------



## customcoupe68

Lownslow302 said:


> got the test hinges today and my spinner prototypes they need more work.


those look just like the dub spinners. nice job. i would like to see some scale forgiatos!!! how are these being made?


----------



## customcoupe68

Lownslow302 said:


> stuff other people got from me


i need a couple sets of these swangers!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

Lownslow302 said:


> got the test hinges today and my spinner prototypes they need more work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I won't do much modifications to the 60,but the promo paints got chips and scratches so I gotta repaint her any ways.Aslo gotta get the moldseams off the bumper and rechrome those too


orale, cant wait to see wat u come up withuffin:


----------



## Lownslow302

customcoupe68 said:


> those look just like the dub spinners. nice job. i would like to see some scale forgiatos!!! how are these being made?


Forgiato's are on a custom order basis and limited to 26" they start at 40$ for the drawing.


----------



## Lownslow302

customcoupe68 said:


> i need a couple sets of these swangers!!!


http://www.shapeways.com/model/1003237/swanga-20in-2-0.html?li=productBox-search
or make your own pokes
http://www.shapeways.com/model/995965/20-quot-diy-swangas.html?li=productBox-search


----------



## Lownslow302

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice!! Keep doin ur thang fam


:thumbsup: Dig should have the other hinges by now,


----------



## sneekyg909

1948 Fleetmaster Pace car...


----------



## customcoupe68

sneekyg909 said:


> 1948 Fleetmaster Pace car...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Here is my score from todays show at So Cal, NNL in Chatsworth


----------



## customcoupe68

recently purchased this old 57 AMT Kit 3-n-1.
body is junk but i liked the custom front and rear end options that came with this kit.


----------



## bigdogg323

my only come up from yesterdays show :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## rollindeep408

sneekyg909 said:


> 1948 Fleetmaster Pace car...


Bad ass I want one of these


----------



## 1942aerosedan

i might have an extra what do you have to trade ?


----------



## Lownslow302

last set of parts ill be ordering for a while since im switching back to resin in the fall and only catering to muscle cars and imports after that anything you might need will be on commission only.

















ready to lace swangas








Hot Wheels inspired one offs








i had pumps made too but ordered them in a different material to see the difference and probably offer them for a cheaper price but now you see why almost everything i sell is frosted ultra detail and why its a little on the expensive side.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas




----------



## Compton1964

Got this today... needs lil work... but ill get it going


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Compton1964 said:


> Got this today... needs lil work... but ill get it going


nice!


----------



## customcoupe68

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 652612


nice 74


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## hoppinmaddness

Got this for 8$


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


>


bought these or sellin em!?


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> bought these or sellin em!?


Bought. 









You're not gettin the Dime. LMAO


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not gettin the Dime. LMAO


LOL......you read minds too huh?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 653413
> View attachment 653414


dam cematary, it looked real nice with the top on! just sayin!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> LOL......you read minds too huh?!


Only yours cuz I KNEW what you were thinkin. LMAO


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

jojo in VV said:


> dam cematary, it looked real nice with the top on! just sayin!


Two different cars Fleetwood phaeton And Town Cars I got both kits now The topless ones gonna have a uptop


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Two different cars Fleetwood phaeton And Town Cars I got both kits now The topless ones gonna have a uptop


oh my bad , but yeah, the ht looks sweet!


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 653413
> View attachment 653414


im diggin that black '53 sedan back there!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas




----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

customcoupe68 said:


> View attachment 655717
> 
> View attachment 655724
> 
> View attachment 655723
> 
> View attachment 655722
> 
> View attachment 655721
> 
> View attachment 655720
> 
> View attachment 655718
> View attachment 655719
> View attachment 655716


 nice!!!


----------



## Raise Up

Just a few of mine.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Got a couple of things at a local swap meet today a couple of models and a mill/lathe combo.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Big Thanks to Chad Underwood on fb






,Hockenberry,and Sandcast,got the stuff today :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Big Thanks to Chad Underwood on fb
> View attachment 662935
> ,Hockenberry,and Sandcast,got the stuff today :biggrin:
> View attachment 662934


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke

2 of these sets for a dollar 

that's right

tweezers AND a file for 50 cent


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Just picked this up for under $25 with shipping


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## lowrod

1942aerosedan said:


> Just picked this up for under $25 with shipping


Whether '69 or '70, I predict a total makeover n da future; BTW nice $25 investment bro!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## bugs-one

^^ Nice.


----------



## weedfiend

Got some Lopez custom caddy upper arms with ball joints and spindle. Great craftsmenship can't wait ta start my next lac buil. Ya'll know who I'm talking bout the homie marcos mad props dog keep it up


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Tonioseven

Nice!!!


----------



## bossman72




----------



## Guest

found this gem at an indoor flea market thought it would make a great addition to a truck build for something for the bed....


----------

